#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-03
<ikonia> evening
<Seeker`> lo
<ikonia> howdy
<Seeker`> how be?
<ikonia> well, you ?
<Seeker`> not too bad
<Seeker`> trying to do some work on my final year project
<ikonia> yes, just finishing off some stuff too
<Seeker`> i've been reading papers
<PriceChild> Hey there lucian.
<ubotu> greg-g called the ops in #ubuntu-us ()
<lucian> hi
<lucian> PriceChild, how are you.
<jdong> he's an android, he does not know how he is
<jdong> apart from load averages and page faults per second
<PriceChild> LjL, wth happenned there.
<LjL> PriceChild, i have enough
<PriceChild> anyway, lucian yeah i'm good, you? :)
<greg-g> help in #ubuntu-us
<greg-g> need to ban someone from spamming
<LjL> greg-g, not sure any of us can help
<greg-g> thanks anyways
<PriceChild> I guess that guy had been in other places.
<Seeker`> freenode staff may have been able to do something
<PriceChild> Seeker`, freenode staff did something.
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: offline is If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes, or you can use the "generate package download script" in synaptic
<LjL> !offline
<ubotu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<PriceChild> that's out of date... (feisty)
<LjL> PriceChild: give me a web host that doesn't chop my uploads at about 90% systematically, and it won't be out of date
<PriceChild> LjL, hey that's yours!!!!!!
<PriceChild> :/
<LjL> quite
<LjL> anyway this apt-zip integration in Synaptic, which i didn't know about, makes it obsolete in many circumstances
<PriceChild> That's quite good.
<PriceChild> apt-zip... *looks*
<PriceChild> wow....
<PriceChild> "generate package download script"
<PriceChild> That is by *far* the coolest feature of synaptic that I have ever seen.
<LjL> bunch of wgets, works in windows too if you have wget installed
<LjL> it's probably apt-zip's code copied and pasted
<tonyyarusso> I just learned about that at our release party
<LjL> i guess my page is not more useful, if anything, for simulating scenarios that do *not* match what you have installed on your system
<LjL> s/not/now/
<PriceChild> yup
<Jordan_U> LjL, It's nice in some circumstances still, for instance if you need to install a package on multiple computers and know they all have ubuntu-desktop installed but don't know beyond that, but then I guess you'd use apt-mirror
<LjL> Jordan_U, or for when you need to install stuff from universe but don't have universe updated in apt to begin with
<LjL> often the case for people who need to install winmodem drivers for instance
<LjL> although there was a spec for making winmodems work better as well, dunno if it's got through
 * tonyyarusso shudders
<tonyyarusso> I tried messing with a winmodem again today, without success
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i'd like to as well, i've got plenty of hardware modems, but a winmodem could give me called ID access with the right demodulator
<LjL> if only there were some /dev/dsp driver for it at least
<LjL> (although, i've got VoIP so i *ought* to be able to get caller ID straight from IP, without even waiting for a ring... but that would only happen if my ISP weren't such pricks)
<ubotu> ardchoille called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<PriceChild> cruel man... someone just ghosted greevous
<PriceChild> and again
<PriceChild> that's evil
<crdlb> poke a staffer?
<crdlb> I know some of them get really angry about that
<PriceChild> nalioth, anything that can be done about that? :/
<tonyyarusso> someone who posted their password I take it?
<PriceChild> yup
<Hobbsee> idiot.
<jdong> Hobbsee: meh at times it happens to the best of us...
<jdong> still gives no excuse for others to ghost them to annoyance...
<jdong> (didn't I do that once to tsmithe?)</guiltadmission>
<nalioth> let me look into it
<nalioth> aww, the perp has left
<nalioth> advise greevous to change his pass immediately
<ubotu> choudesh called the ops in #ubuntu (devon)
 * abogani looking for someone could add him to ubuntu-irc-cloaks team...
<nalioth> abogani: why is that?
<abogani> nalioth, because a i'm a new ubuntu member.
<nalioth> abogani: what is your launchpad ID ?
<abogani> nalioth: abogani
<nalioth> abogani: enjoy your cloak  :)
<abogani> nalioth, Thank you very much! :-)
<nalioth> :)
<szkud> may I be tested?
<nalioth> szkud: what's 2 + 2 ?
<nalioth> j/k
<nalioth> did you follow the instructions in the other channel?
<szkud> yes
<nalioth> ok, let's see
<nalioth> szkud: good to go  :)  thanks for your patience
<szkud> np
<szkud> 'gg'
 * Gary hides
<Gary> you are such a bully
<Hobbsee> you asked for it.
<Gary> if I were not homosensual, i'd marry you :-)
<Hobbsee> homosensual?
<Gary> well, like homosexual, but nicer
<Hobbsee> ah right
<ikonia> troll in #ubuntu
<ikonia> madera
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, could just get reassigned :)
<Hobbsee> ew, no
<elkbuntu> tehe
<Gary> elkbuntu, !!! lol
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm not of the "it" type.
<elkbuntu> yeah, i think gary going straight has a better chance
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: are you reminded of that night in our hotel room?  *g*
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i was trying to avoid that memory
<Hobbsee> "binary interfaces"?
<elkbuntu> that was the restaurant
<Gary> night in our hotel room? - tell all?
<elkbuntu> Gary, she just blurts out with 'quinn is on the other side of the wall'
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, but i thought it might help you remember
<Hobbsee> Gary: we could hear moaning....
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i didnt need nor want the help, kthx :Þ
<Gary> lol
<Hobbsee> Gary: thought it might be quinn
 * Hobbsee managed to stay alive
<Gary> you shared a room?
<Gary> way to go get a reputation :p
<elkbuntu> Gary, i think we should explain. i am a curvy woman. quinn likes curvy women.
<elkbuntu> Gary, very seperate beds kthx
 * Gary giggles
<Hobbsee> Gary: twin rooms.
<Gary> yeah yeah, very defensive now arn't we :p
 * Gary runs away
<Hobbsee> and quinn thought i was going ot be "bigger and curvier"
<Hobbsee> Gary: needless to say, we had a go at "it" all week.
<elkbuntu> Gary, if you had a bearded 'lady' lusting for you, you'd be a little defensive too
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you forgot to mention the changing boob size.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yes, however i still have the mental images from mountain view superimposed over the face area
<Hobbsee> haha
<elkbuntu> we should stop now...
 * Hobbsee ponders what it will look like the next UDS
<ikonia> god no
<Gary> :-)
<ikonia> I've been enjoying following
<ikonia> please continue
<ikonia> :)
<Gary> yeah, carry on, we need bribery material
 * ikonia makes blackmail notes
 * ikonia re-writes what has been said more incriminating
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, was it at boston do you know?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you might be enjoying it, i'm not particuarly
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i don't know.
<Gary> I am, I'm getting funny looks due to my giggling
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thats not what it says in my home grown notes ;)
 * elkbuntu kills ikonia and burns the notes... in whichever medium they are in.
 * Hobbsee decides that's not enough, and burns ikonia
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
 * Gary gets the marshmallows out
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> thank you
 * Hobbsee sings "kumbaya"
<Gary> oi, stay still while i'm toasting ikonia
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> there is enough meat on me to feed all
<Gary> burn elkbuntu she just said she had a large bottom
<ikonia> no, she makes nice sounding food
 * Hobbsee would prefer *not* to burn elkbuntu
<Hobbsee> lets burn Seveas
<Hobbsee> he deserves to burn
<Gary> nooooo, he's putting me forwards for a job
<ikonia> I didn't think you could burn the devil ?
<elkbuntu> rofl!
<Hobbsee> no, Seveas burns.
<Hobbsee> this is why he's always wearing his firefox hat outside.
<Gary> no, thats to cover the ginger hair
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<Hobbsee> the son of scott james remnant, and elmo.  yes
<Hobbsee> definetly burnable.
<ikonia> elmo !!!! laughing hard not
<ikonia> now
<elkbuntu> ikonia, not that elmo
<ikonia> oh
<Hobbsee> *snorts water over her screen*
<ikonia> tickle me seveas
<Gary> that would be the wrong button :p
<Hobbsee> now *that* would be amusing
<elkbuntu> ROFL!
<ikonia> "I love you, will you by my friend"
 * ikonia patents tickle me seveas
<elkbuntu> the tickle me seveas would throw kids into swimming pools
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> it's a crowd pleaser
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> ikonia, elmo = james troup, one of the canonical sysadmins && CC member
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> thank you for educating me
<elkbuntu> i had to finish laughing first
 * Hobbsee ponders the other elmo turning up at UDS
<elkbuntu> bwahahaha
<elkbuntu> i just had a thought...
<elkbuntu> UDS boston included halloween... they did the dress up thing... what did elmo dress up as?
<Hobbsee> i have no idea :)
 * elkbuntu doesnt know, but i seriously want a re-do if it wasnt the fuzzy red puppet
<dgjones> Hi, looks like some spammers/trouble may be starting in #ubuntu, new people just in demand op status
<dgjones> Thanks Hobbsee & elkbuntu
<Gary> damnm, I missed that, serves me right for pressing the big X button earlier
 * Hobbsee watches u-o-m too
<ikonia> not seeing any spam ?
<Hobbsee> not so far
<Gary> ooww, I don't like being opped, feels weird
<Gary> I even runas for work now too
<PriceChild> intarwebs aren't very good lately
<Pici> Darn intertrucks
<Seeker`> PriceChild: whats wrong with it?
<PriceChild> went down about 4 this morning
<PriceChild> got a text at about 10 saying "scheduled maintenance" giving random times...
<PriceChild> just came back up whilst i was on the xbox "pricechild has signed into xbox live" - uuu
<PriceChild> happenned a couple of times this past few days and there's no way its "scheduled maintenance"
<Pici> I just got my cable modem replaced, so hopefully I won't be dropping as much anymore.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: what ISP?
<PriceChild> be
<PriceChild> they've been amazing till now
 * Seeker` hasn't had any problems with Be over the past few days
<Seeker`> touch wood
<Pici> hm
 * Pici still doesnt know who jimmacdonald is
<PriceChild> Seeker`, its just the york area
<Seeker`> PriceChild: ah, ok
 * jimmacdonald is the op in ubuntu-us-ak
<Seeker`> PriceChild: What sort of speeds do you get when you have a connection?
<Pici> jimmacdonald: ah.. okay :D
<PriceChild> Seeker`, 18/1.3
<Seeker`> wow, nice
<PriceChild> and the credit came through this week :D
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> you mean for the price drop?
<PriceChild> yup
<Seeker`> they give a free static IP now, dont they?
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> you not sorted yours?
<Seeker`> I had one from when I signed up
<PriceChild> I half wish you could assign it to a device
<PriceChild> rather than being restricted to port forwarding
<Seeker`> what do you mean?
<PriceChild> you can't assign a device on your lan a public ip
<Seeker`> you probably can if you use the right router
<Seeker`> you catn with their box
<Seeker`> s/catn/cant
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<gaurish> LjL, hello, please clear my ban on #Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<gaurish> Hobbsee, can you please check with ubotu  about my ban?
<Hobbsee> ...why?
<Hobbsee> already done
<LjL> gaurish, i'll remind us of what i said last time
<LjL> 1) noted that no ops were around 2) proposed to flood the channel to wake them up 3) did so (with the help of another) 4) was banned 5) rejoined without his cloak 6) was banned 7) rejoined with another ip 8) was banned 9) rejoined with another nickname
 * Hobbsee doesn't see any reason why he should be unbanned, based on performance.
<gaurish> LjL, hello seen you after a long time
<gaurish> :p
<gaurish> please clear my ban :)
<Hobbsee> why should we?
<gaurish> i know i made a mistake, and i was punished for it.
<gaurish> now please Unban :)
<Pici> %btlogin
<LjL> gaurish, do you also understand that, if we unban you and you make a "mistake" again, the subsequent ban would be extremely unlikely to be lifted?
<gaurish> LjL, that situation is never going to happen , thats sure :)
<Hobbsee> having seen that he *also* got banned in #ubuntu recently, i'm not even inclined to be that generous
<gaurish> Hobbsee, please check then tell at what date i was banned :S, that was not recent ;)
<gaurish> Com'on please UNban, please :)
 * Hobbsee is now enlightened that it is not october 21st today.
<gaurish> Guys it had been so much time, i think thats enough for the mistake i did
<gaurish> please clear it
<LjL> gaurish, unless you have new arguments, begging does not help. just be patient and let us think about it.
<gaurish> LjL, as you may have known i don't believe in arguments , made a ban on me, I gladly accepted it without any bad words, but i am NOT begging you for it , just as a request
<PriceChild> gaurish, and again,  unless you have new arguments, begging does not help. just be patient and let us think about it.
<LjL> gaurish, i suggest you read the following carefully to not incur in any further mistakes
<LjL> !etiquette > gaurish    (gaurish, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !coc > gaurish    (gaurish, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !guidelines > gaurish    (gaurish, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gaurish> PriceChild, ctrl+c & ctrl+v = copycat :p
 * PriceChild head desks
<gaurish> LjL, okay reading....
 * gaurish reads the Coc 
<LjL> jrib, freenode supports a PASS command :P
<gaurish> hmmmmm.....read the COC fully & signed
<Seeker`> that was quick
<jrib> LjL: hmmm, what did I do?
<LjL> jrib: joined uncloaked
<Pici> *gasp*
<LjL> jrib: perhaps you may also want to get jason_ registered
<Seeker`> oh no! its the end of the world!
<Seeker`> LjL: You mean _jason?
<LjL> it's not the end of the world, but using PASS is more secure than identifying to NickServ
<Pici> Seeker`: jrib (n=jrib@c-76-119-81-122.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> Seeker`: oh right.
<jrib> ok let's try again
<gaurish> no change!!
<LjL> jrib: nope. when i say PASS, i really mean setting a server password (that's the command that's sent when you do)
<gaurish> jrib, whats client you use?
<LjL> that's better
<Pici> Whats the syntax to the pass command? just /pass mypassword?
<PriceChild> Pici, just put it in the "server password" field of your client, freenode sends that to nickser
<PriceChild> v
<jrib> I'll stop now before I start getting banned from channels :)
<jrib> thanks
<Pici> ah
<LjL> Pici, as price said. the syntax you mentioned works, but only if you send it *before* identifying to the network, so doing it manually won't really work
<jrib> how would one use PASS on irssi?
<LjL> jrib, perhaps /quote pass blah or /raw pass blah, if /pass alone isn't supported. but still, you're really supposed to send a password in the /server command
 * Pici looks to see how to add it to his .irssi/config
<jrib> with irssi I was always doing: /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000"
<Pici> Similar for me
<LjL> jrib, issue is that if (crossed fingers) someone manages to un-jupe chanserv, they can sniff your password
<LjL> err, nickserv
<jrib> even if I /quote nickserv?
<LjL> jrib: not sure, would need to see dancer's code to know that
<LjL> still what freenode officially recommends is sending a server password
<LjL> jrib: /SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.net 6667 password
<LjL> from http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<jrib> I agree irssi docs should recommend that
<Pici> Is the field named 'password' in the config file?
<gary4gar> LjL,
<gary4gar> hello!!
<Pici> gary4gar: What can we help you with?
<gary4gar> Pici, i want ban which was effective from 18th oct 2007 To be cleared off :)
<Pici> gary4gar: in which channel?
<gary4gar> #ubuntu
<Pici> gary4gar: LjL removed that about an hour ago.
<Pici> Are you still unable to join?
<Gary> he just did :-)
<gary4gar> lol LjL atleast you should have told me ;)
<gary4gar> and remove from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> gary4gar: done.
<gary4gar> Pici, thanks
<Gunirus> [17:13:51] #ubuntu: You're banned from that channel
<Pici> Gunirus: Do you have any idea why you might be banned?
<Gunirus> Pici: sure
<Gunirus> i got kiled on connect
<Gunirus> :/
<Gunirus> removed a few channels from my autojoin list
<Gunirus> the problem is fixed now
<Pici> Gunirus: hold on....
<Pici> arg
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning..here anyhow..  Is there a bot link for say.. !edit   that would show sudo nano /path/filename   gksudo gedit  ...  kdesu kate  blah blah  it would be handy
<Pici> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<tonyyarusso> !editors
<Jack_Sparrow> I would like to see another for paths to the basic system files like menu.lst and xorg ...  just a thought.. I will go finish my coffee and ponder the universe
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: That's a lot of files...
<Pici> tonyyarusso: stop setaling my thoughts.
<Jack_Sparrow> I was thinking just the 4 we see all the time
<Gunirus> back
<Pici> Gunirus: I unbanned you
<Gunirus> just had an X crash
<Gunirus> thanks Pici
<tonyyarusso> Pici: I'm in your head!
<Jack_Sparrow> how many times do we tell people the path to xorg, source list, fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Pick the top 4
<Pici> Thats going to still be a long factoid that has 3 paths that the user doesnt need to get confused about
<Jack_Sparrow> np...
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: another thing I'm pondering: is it really wise to tell people where files are and how to edit them when we know that the users reading that information will be the ones who don't know how to use it correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> We do that all day long...
<Pici> Depending on what client you are using, you might be able to set up an auto-replace for the file path, like /pathapt would print /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: well, usually we're interacting with them in such a way that we might know how much we need to tell them, whereas the bot wouldn't
<Jack_Sparrow> I use lines like this to put the info where they / I can get to it    sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso: I wasnt intending to leave them on their own, just save some typing
<Jack_Sparrow> I can make hotkey if I had too
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)              ugh...    hmmmm
<gegge87_> buonasera
<Jack_Sparrow> good day to you as well
<Pici> gegge87_: How can we help you?
<gegge87_> ops
<gegge87_> excuse me
<gegge87_> i've entered the wrong one. goodbye
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> hmmm
<stdin> I'm guessing that's another "false positive"
<Pici> I think so.
<Pici> I wonder if the bots are getting lagged and getting confused.
<stdin> maybe
<LjL-Mobile> status
 * Seeker` wonders if LjL is on a mobile phone, or just has a really long power cord
<no0tic> Seeker`, he uses avian carriers
<stdin> I thought that was hobbsee
<LjL-Mobile> I smoke in morse code, sister at home is looking with binoculars and typing
<stdin> heh
<Seeker`> you mean you dont whistle down the phone line at the right frequency to send data?
<Pici> Her avian carriers have avian flu or something, they keep dieing
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> !staff | GoldenMagikarp in #ubuntu
<ubotu> GoldenMagikarp in #ubuntu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> er, was at least.
<Dave2> we're already on it
<Pici> Okay :)
<Pici> ninjagambit: Can I help you>?
<ninjagambit> i just got a message ubuntu-read-topic
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ninjagambit> i was reading the doc fixx dcc exploit
<PriceChild> and you followed its advice?
<ninjagambit> still reading sorry
<ninjagambit> ok im using xchat i dont see a irc.ubuntu.com in my networks, so should i add it or edit freenode in the same way
<crdlb> just edit the network you're actually using
<Pici> ninjagambit: just modify whatever you used to connect here and change the port
<ninjagambit> ok
<PriceChild> ninjagambit, its called "Ubuntu Servers"
<ninjagambit> ok i got it now
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ninjagambit> ok im back in ubuntu now
<ninjagambit> thanks
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<vick1> hi
<Pici> what the heck is going on today?
<vick1> I got this FixDCCExploit error when I joined the channel #ubuntu. Later I was temporarily forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic. Can anyone here assist me in joining back to #ubuntu?
<Pici> vick1: Have you followed the directions in the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<vick1> updated the port number as per wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Pici> vick1: stand by for testing.
<vick1> ok
<Pici> vick1: you pass, hold on.
<vick1> ok
<Pici> vick1: You're all set, you may re-join #ubuntu.  We ask that you part from this channel as well though.
<vick1> ok
<vick1> thanks for the assitance
<Pici> arg, a lot of bans today.
<LjL-Mobile>  /ban pici
 * Pici wanders off...
<ompaul> someone  asking people to alt+f4 just now in #ubuntu - well they were I helped them leave
<ompaul> Kirua (n=david@86.198.136.237) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "not really funny, do you now understand")
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> welll, by crikey, that is convenient
<PriceChild> hmm?
<madcreation1> can i be tested
<nalioth> having the floodbots ban the exploit victims to -read-topic
<nalioth> madcreation1: did you follow the instructions/
<madcreation1> yes
<PriceChild> no
<nalioth> ok, here we go
<ompaul> madcreation1, did you leave the server after you did the update?
<nalioth> madcreation1: please read the instructions and follow them  :)
<PriceChild> madcreation1, did you change port but not reconnect?
<ompaul> test again for the hell of it
<ompaul> guess not
<PriceChild> fool
<ompaul> madcreation1, you did not fix it
<madcreation1> ok will try again
<ompaul> in the mean time I'll remove you from here we'll see you coming back that way
<Strider_> Mind testing me then?
<PriceChild> Strider_, reconnectedon the new port?
<Strider_>  Looking up irc.ubuntu.com..
<Strider_>  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (213.92.8.4) port 8001..
<Strider_>  Connected. Now logging in..
<PriceChild> Strider_, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Sorry for the inconvenience.
<nalioth> PriceChild: don't apologize for trolls and / or router firmware software writers
<PriceChild> ompaul was just telling me :P
<PriceChild> great minds...
<ompaul> PriceChild, to finish that saying my mother used to say, great minds think alike, fools seldom differ ;-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: windows is For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents ( removed unnecessary windows bashing remark )
<LjL> Seveas? :)
<Jordan_U> LjL, ?
<LjL> Jordan_U, seveas' factoid. i think he'll do something mean to you. :P
<Seeker`> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Seveas> is it that time of the year again? :)
<LjL> Seveas: spring bot cleaning? no, this is the pre-christmas one, more tedious even
<Seveas> LjL, well requests to change that factoid come about once a year
<LjL> Seveas: beware of ompaul, he might give in for the sake of making it shorter :P
 * Seveas wil shorten ompaul to opl then :)
<LjL> OPL is a pretty awful programming language
<Seveas> LjL, I'm not going to chance the factoid but I'm no longer in charge here :)
<LjL> Seveas: oh, then i'm afraid you would have no reason to remove a factoid lock if asked *g*
<Seveas> LjL, depends on the factoid
<Seveas> If I need to remove the LjL factoid, I might :)
<Gary> at least I don't have a crazy factoid
<LjL> i didn't think i had one
<PriceChild> !ljl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !-ljl
<LjL> !search ljl
<ubotu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-meeting, ops, ops-#kubuntu, testljl-#ubuntu-ops, ops-#ubuntu-effects, testljl-#ubuntu-effects
<LjL> !forget testljl-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> !forget testljl-#ubuntu-ops
<LjL> seems i do have some cruft though =)
<PriceChild> I forgot :(
<LjL> !nickspam > rob    (rob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> *g*
<Gary> lol
 * rob thinks "get a life" :)
 * jenda waves to rob
 * somerville32 waves to jenda
<jenda> and Gary and PriceChild and LjL and ubotu :)
<jenda> and of course, somerville32 :D
 * jenda 's hand starts aching
<PriceChild> awww :)
<Gary> hello precious
 * PriceChild laughs at jdong for being forgotten.
<somerville32> :D
<PriceChild> Seen latest blog post btw?
<jenda> PriceChild: not forgotten... left out.
<PriceChild> just as bad :P
 * Pumpernickel gives a single wave, to be divided up between you squabblers however you want
 * Gary wonders if jenda is still scared of him?
<jenda> Gary: always ;)
<Gary> good good
<Gary> :-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, ouellettesr said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<Tm_T> .
<Mez> !this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> !This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !forget this
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Mez
<Mez> ;)
<PriceChild> no ubotu... forget this not that!
<Mez> lol @ PriceChild
<Tm_T> :(
 * Mez thwacks Ubotwo 
<Mez> <Ubotwo> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<LjL> mwaha
 * LjL teases Ubotwo
 * somerville32 taserzs LjL 
<somerville32> Oops :P
<Tm_T> bye kids ->
<Seeker`> :O
<Pelo> what's going on ?
<Tm_T> erm?
<Pici> Nothing, just that I think you should be in here when you're in #ubuntu
<Pelo> pici why ?
<Pici> Pelo: Because we talk about #ubuntu and issues about it here, and you are an op.
<Pelo> Pici,  I am aware that I am an op thanks you, but I don'T usualy do multiple channels, It trickles down my concentration , which isn't that great these days in the best of cases
<ompaul> Pelo, for the art of being trolled - so when we remove someone who is a troll they and their mates get to play here and we get to advise them that we are not reviewing their ban or whatever
<Pelo> if other ops need to talk to me about something they know what to do
<ompaul> Pelo, na it is the first stop for people who get remove to -read-topic and the likes
<Pelo> ompaul, I stand by my unteam like attitude, and I am going back to do what I do best , , talking newbies off the ledge,  you all know where to find me if there is someting I should know
<Pelo> later folks
<Seeker`> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<Pici> sigh
<nalioth> alrighty then
<Tm_T> erm?
<ompaul> *cough*
<Pici> I tried.
<LjL> yeah, we don't blame you
 * ompaul gives Pici the gold start for trying and a cup of coffee
<ompaul> s/start/star
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-04
<ubotu> javaJake called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> first one who says again that i should have chosen other nicknames gets a free ban
<Pici> I dont think they're evil...
<LjL> i've just restarted them to change the limit from 11 to 12 btw
<LjL> we should hopefully get drastically fewer false positives
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (^lisa19^)
<Ashfire908> ?
<Hobbsee> ?
<Ashfire908> why am i being forewared?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Ashfire908> i'm registered and stuff
 * Hobbsee waits
<Hobbsee> this is a very good question....
<Hobbsee> Ashfire908: this is from #ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> yep
<Hobbsee> Pici: ?
<Pici> Hobbsee: quit message iirc
 * Pici looks
<Ashfire908> huh?
<Hobbsee> 2007-12-03T05:39:43 *** Ashfire has quit IRC (""rm -R ~/" is not your friend")
<Ashfire908> it's a joke
<Ashfire908> but fine
<Hobbsee> interesting ban choice.
<Pici> *I* know its a joke, but there are a lot of people who type commands w/o knowing what they do in #ubuntu
<Pici> Ashfire908: You'll remove it then?
<Ashfire908> i put it there cause i did that and was going to restore my folder with a backup but the backup was in the folder i deleted. plus, it kinda tells you "don't run" doesn't it?
<Ashfire908> i removed it on this comp. one sec...
<juanbond> How can I join #ubuntu?  I keep getting redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic.
<juanbond> I've followed the instructions but still get redirected there.
<Pici> Ashfire908: I had a user ask me earlier what `find ~/ -exec rm {}` did, because they just did it and whated to know what it did.
<Ashfire908> i did on this one. let me get it on my other computer.
<Pici> s/whated/wanted
<Ashfire908> k
<mneptok> seems like someone *didn't* follow the instructions ;)
<Pici> Ashfire908: ban removed, have a nice day.
<Ashfire908> k
<Pici> Hobbsee: you mean the forward? or the hostmask choice?
<Hobbsee> Pici: neither
<Pici> Or the reason?
<no0tic> mneptok, lol :)
<Hobbsee> yes
<juanbond> I'm alerting an op to allow me back into #ubuntu :)
<Ashfire908> ...am i going to get banned for being smart by setting it to "[Joke Removed]" am i?
<Pici> Ashfire908: Nah :)
<Ashfire908> k
<Hobbsee> nah.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ [Joke Removed]
<Hobbsee> bash: [Joke: command not found
<Hobbsee> not dangerous :)
<Ashfire908> lol
<Hobbsee> feels weird seeing bash again
<mneptok> Ashfire908: and you're right. the joke was removed. because that new mesg isn't funny! ;)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: join us zsh users in 2007.
<Ashfire908> ......any chance of haveing the joke with /home/ahampe?
<mneptok> Ashfire908: no. do not put code snippets that can lead to data loss in public automatic IRC text
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i'm using zsh already, this is why it's weird seeing bash ;)
<Ashfire908> what about echo "you shouldn't run every command you see" > ~/what_are_you_thinking
<Hobbsee> that works :)
<Pici> I should start using zsh
<Hobbsee> assuming no one has a currently existing file called ~/what_are_you_thinking, which is a fairly safe guess
<Ashfire908> unless you want me to like put a shell script in my quit message...
<Ashfire908> ...ok uh "Don't run everything you see in a terminal unless /dev/brain > /dev/null" is /dev/brain > /dev/null safe? lol
<Hobbsee> hahaha
 * Ashfire908 will stop bugging you guys after i get a yes or no
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'd say so
<Ashfire908> k
<coolbhavi> may I have your attention please
<coolbhavi> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~bhavi
<coolbhavi> Isnt it contribution?
<jdong> what does this have to do with Ubuntu IRC operators?
<coolbhavi> my Indian community booed me out saying I m a newbie
<coolbhavi> inspite of being an ubuntu member
<jdong> if I recall correctly from the last logs you provided, it was due to disruptive mannerisms on your part.
<nalioth> coolbhavi: we have nothing to do with judging 'contributions'
<jdong> and having a ubuntu member designation is irrelevant to this situation
<coolbhavi> Ok.... But they called me a fraud
<jdong> what do you wish for us to do?
<coolbhavi> Isnt answering contributing? I wanted to ask
<jdong> yes, that's certainly one way of contributing to Ubuntu.
<coolbhavi> then who gave the authority to call me like that
<coolbhavi> I think nalioth was there on that channel
<jdong> judging from how you came into this channel yesterday and immediately used the ops trigger, probably your IRC mannerisms gave them that impression.
<coolbhavi> the other day
<coolbhavi> at least you must have some basic respect for a human being right?
<jdong> certainly.
<jdong> I agree with you that under no circumstances should one member of the Ubuntu community belittle another's skills or contributions, regardless of the level of truth in the statement
<jdong> but so far I've yet to see you produce any evidence of such behavior
<coolbhavi> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gaurav-2004
<jdong> (but anyway, IRC disputes is beyond my territory, I am not authorized/qualified to handle this situation)
<coolbhavi> see this.. for an example
<coolbhavi> I am just telling
<jdong> if you would like to advance a complaint against various operators, you should prepare accounts of what happened that you feel violates the guidelines
<coolbhavi> without contributing to the community actively How can you judge other peoples' contibutions/caliber
<coolbhavi> ?
<coolbhavi> Its plain sense right?
<jdong> please provide us with logs of who you believe is making such judgements.
<coolbhavi> yup
<coolbhavi> wait a min please
<coolbhavi> OK leave it.. Its foss behavior......
<jdong> this is the second time that upon requesting specific examples of the abuse you are reporting, you instead decide to drop it.
<jdong> This is only making us less and less willing to take you seriously each time you do this.
<coolbhavi> Hey cool...... I m just telling I aint filing anything
<jdong> coolbhavi: we don't mind you filing anything, we'd be glad to look at it. Just it's a bit annoying that htis is the second time you've started to file something, used our time, then quickly withdrew
<coolbhavi> no just provided an info..
<jdong> As a guideline, if you plan on issuing a complaint regarding any wrongdoing on IRC or other medium, come prepared with appropriate logs so we can actually help
<coolbhavi> To keep a watch please anytime
<coolbhavi> OK
<coolbhavi> Done
<jdong> alright, take care, and thanks for your contributions to Ubuntu :)
<coolbhavi> no mention mate... I am just doing my bit...
<jdong> keep up the good work and congrats on your recent membership
<coolbhavi> thank you
<coolbhavi> Do keep a watch on the channel if time permits.... Its my sincere request
<jdong> ok. Also feel free to flag our attention by coming in here if you see anything out of control in progress
<coolbhavi> Done
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> sorry for taking your time
<jdong> no problem, we are all here to help :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, corruptionoflulz said: what is pi?
<coolbhavi> me again... cant we make automatic logging of conversations in an irc channel?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: there is an official Ubuntu logbot
<coolbhavi> OK how to invite it into a particular channel? Info please
<madcreation1> can i be tested please
<nalioth> madcreation1: you get your client sorted?
<madcreation1> yeah
<nalioth> where were you banned from, madcreation1 ?
<madcreation1> ubuntu
<madcreation1> i was in freenode
<nalioth> right.
<nalioth> you can rejoin #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<madcreation1> so i'm good?
<madcreation1> sweet
<nalioth> i wouldn't know about that, madcreation1.  your ban has been removed, though  :p
<madcreation1> lol thanks
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops aussieman is spamming repeatedly. I guess it's a bot
<elkbuntu> aussieman is a known
<TheSheep> I just banned him on xubuntu
 * Mez larts Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee larts Mez
<Mez> yay! I feel wubbed
 * Gary farts at Hobbsee 
<Gary> I mean larts
<Gary> but I don't know better do I
<Gary> pricey, she is picking on me again
<Gary> I love you long time
<PriceChild> Sorry Gary, didn't catch that?
<Gary> she is picking on me, mwhaaaaa
<Gary> she only does it here, as she knows I only have level 5
<Gary> bully
<Hobbsee> you really do ask for it, though.
<Gary> I so do not
<Gary> I think it is funny though
<Gary> your reasons suck though
<Hobbsee> why?  waht's my reason?
<Gary> (poor baby)(lies and propoganda)(lies.  all lies)(You should know better.  Bye!) - those ones
<Gary> so lame
<Mez> Hobbsee, you're abusing Gary AGAIN?
 * Mez wonders if they're stuck in the playground again
<Hobbsee> Mez: of course not. he's merely spreading lies and propaganda again.
<Gary> and some soft bark for when you push me over
<PriceChild> wait... abusing implies he has a real use Mez?
<PriceChild> a real use *other* than someone hobbsee can kick
<Gary> do I, woooo
<Gary> what other use am I then PriceChild
<Gary> I thought I was "mostly harmless"
<PriceChild> Gary, I don't know... you'd have to suggest that else the above isn't abuse
<Gary> can I be the mascot?
<Hobbsee> for PriceChild to abuse too
<troubled> heya again
<troubled> PriceChild: *wave*
<PriceChild> hi
<troubled> so, when bot 1 deop'd bot2 that was because of what?
<PriceChild> Ok so in emergencies... like a bot disappearing, or a netsplit
<troubled> i assumed that they are eggdrop's?
<PriceChild> the bots *ensure* that the channel limit is removed... and to do that they all op and -l
<troubled> no, i understand why you have multiple bots, probably linked
<PriceChild> so that normal users don't get caught out
<PriceChild> that's why they *all* op
<PriceChild> when emergency is over, they fight for ops by /deop'ing the others
<PriceChild> they are not eggdrops
<troubled> 07:02 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-o FloodBot3] by FloodBot1
<troubled> looks like they are doing op checks
<troubled> ah
<PriceChild> read up
<troubled> ya, i see that
<troubled> bit of a chatty design though
<troubled> are they able to op each other when services go away?
<PriceChild> no
<PriceChild> its not needed because one is always opped, and able to remove the limit
<troubled> what if it goes on the split? :)
<PriceChild> meh the "no" wasn't accurate
<PriceChild> meh depends
<troubled> i would think that multiple 24/7 op'd bots on seperate servers would be a more redundant way personally
<troubled> nothing wrong with being always op'd. saves a few mode lines as well im sure
<troubled> (at least for a bot)
<stdin> if they are all opped then you'll get more "chatter"
<PriceChild> if they're all opped, it makes it harder to coordinate them so that only one makes decisions.
<stdin> all of them would be changing the limit
<troubled> they arent linked to each other like an egg are they?
<PriceChild> I don't know how an egg is linked
<troubled> its just like how irc servers link to each other
<stdin> they aren't "irc bots" in the way you normally think of them
<troubled> they have a big "party line" they can pass stuff between each other with. commands included
<stdin> well, they don't understand /ctcp so they'd have to have a direct IP <-> IP connection to each other
<troubled> thats hows you link egg's
<troubled> basically just a private command and control channel, like ftp
<troubled> really, it is a good design to have though. tends to work well for what you are doing i would think
<PriceChild> just a private channel where they talk to each other? :/ They already do that.
<PriceChild> The point is, if the network is about to break.. that connection is about to go too so they attempt to +o
<troubled> yes, sorta. except egg's link directly to each other to deal with splits
<troubled> egg's and channel bots tend to work better when they are linked togethere, run on multiple machines and multiple networks
<troubled> this may not be an egg of course, but this kind of design if very standardised i think
<Pici> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> Pici, pong
<Pici> PriceChild: I need to talk to you about Pelo.
<Pici> Unless someone has already mentioned it to you.
<PriceChild> Nope haven't heard anything :/
<PriceChild> *reads up on him*(
<Gary> is "<queenofcrap>" a rude nickname or am I being stupid?
 * Pici doesnt have a problem with it
<elkbuntu> could be queen of craps for all we know ;)
<stdin> <tou_grils> needs a +b
<somerville32> Gary, ... : P
<Pici> elkbuntu: I gave him the !id and !english factoids earlier.
<elkbuntu> Pici, ok thanks
<Pici> id based off ip address, that could be any language or just gibberish
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> afternoon even
<Pici> Morning :)
<PriceChild> * Maryel (n=marisha@cdma-149-87-40.msk.skylink.ru) has joined #ubuntu
<PriceChild> * Maryel has quit (K-lined)
<PriceChild> *watches #ubuntu*
<elkbuntu> good spot
<jdong> haha. that's what you get for using CDMA.
<elkbuntu> jdong, given the country, im guessing there is alot of outdated technology in use
<PriceChild> jdong, cdma?
<jdong> elkbuntu: plus, they don't get the benefits of a government price-fixed monopoly, like they do in these wonderful States.
<jdong> :D
<jdong> what's the fun without the $90/month bills and carrier lockin?
<jdong> PriceChild: cellphone technology
<jdong> PriceChild: i.e. competitor to GSM
<elkbuntu> australia's ditching cdma anyway
 * Amaranth wants LTE
<JesperHuijgens> hi, I said the f word in #ubuntu, now i am banned, for how long is this
<JesperHuijgens> ?
<PriceChild> one second please
<JesperHuijgens> k
<Amaranth> LjL: ping?
<LjL> JesperHuijgens, it's usually just a warning, unless you keep saying it. but i banned you for spamming, what was that link?
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, LTE?
<Amaranth> LjL: It's an online simcity clone
<JesperHuijgens> well, i said fuck because i pasted that message, I copied my question, but after that i copied that link, it was a game and i wanted to remember it, but i wanted to ask my question again, so i pasted that link
<JesperHuijgens> dont ban me now :P
<Amaranth> LjL: He was talking about lincity with someone
<JesperHuijgens> yes
<LjL> JesperHuijgens, careful with the language in the future please. feel free to rejoin
<JesperHuijgens> thanks
<JesperHuijgens> can i ask questions here to?
<elkbuntu> nope, this is not a support channel in any way
<JesperHuijgens> i am new here, and dont know where to ask
<LjL> not unless they're related to channel operation
<JesperHuijgens> #ubuntu?
<JesperHuijgens> okay
<LjL> JesperHuijgens, #ubuntu is the general support channel, then people might direct you to more specific channels, if there are any
<LjL> !channels > JesperHuijgens    (JesperHuijgens, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Amaranth> It's also apparently a pyramid thing
<Amaranth> your cities population grows when people visit
<JesperHuijgens> k
<JesperHuijgens> well, everybody thanks
<Pici> JimGrey: Greetings, how can we help you?
<JimGrey> I was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<JimGrey> i have changed to 8001
<Pici> JimGrey: standby for testing.
<JimGrey> and upgraded my router
<JimGrey> k
<Pici> JimGrey: Allright, you seem to be okay, let me go ahead and lookup/remove the ban.
<JimGrey> thx
<Pici> JimGrey: Allright, you may rejoin #ubuntu.  We ask that you part this channel though if you have no further business here.
<JimGrey> ok, thx
<LjL> pici-the-advance-thinker
<elkbuntu> JesperHuijgens, it's advised you dont lurk in this channel as we occasionally get some nasty people in here, so when you're ready, please /part :)
<Gary> nasty people?  I'm not nasty :'(
<elkbuntu> Gary, no, i was referring to hobbsee ;)
 * ikonia burns hobbsee
<Pici> Do we have a factoid for Ubuntu derivatives?
<Gary> ahh, thats right, pick on her when she ain't here
<ikonia> Pici: !notubuntu : what you are trying to use is not ubuntu, shut up, stop asking about it, don't argue, go ask their support
<ikonia> Gary: its the only way I could survive
<elkbuntu> Gary, do you think i'd be silly enough to pick on her while she's here?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I'm not stupid !
<Gary> I do
<Gary> you wooses
 * ikonia bottles it
<MenZa> Pici, I trust you're monitoring Sean| ?
<Gary> MenZa, me too
<elkbuntu> Gary, i have to share a country with her, it's a little more dangerous for me :)
<MenZa> Gary, :)
<MenZa> hey elkbuntu
<Gary> elkbuntu, haha
<ikonia> elkbuntu: but that means you can also give her some of your home baking that we miss out on
<Gary> MenZa, I mean I am monitoring him
<MenZa> Gary, I figured. :)
<Gary> not that pici needs to monitor me :p
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you mean *share*?!
<Pici> MenZa: He parted.
 * MenZa monitors Pici 
<ikonia> of course share
<Pici> oh, hes back.
<MenZa> Pici, and rejoined. :P
<ikonia> he's quiet in #ubuntu
<ikonia> but jabbering in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> ikonia, be happy
<ikonia> MenZa: I am happy
<MenZa> :D
 * MenZa transfers some happiness from ikonia to himself.
<ikonia> ha ha h
<Gary> I'm happy too
<ikonia> MenZa: not cool at your end ?
<MenZa> Yeah, I'm good
<ikonia> good good
<MenZa> Can't have enough happiness, though. :P
<Gary> infact I'd say I am totally gay :-D
<Pici> MenZa: you weren't referring to poop, were you?
<Pici> Gary: . . .
 * ikonia knows more about gary now
<Gary> Pici, the other words...  he used the sh word too
<Pici> Gary: I know.
<Gary> Pici, gay used to mean happy, in old english
<ikonia> I know ;)
<MenZa> Gary, still does
<MenZa> technically
<MenZa> Pici, what Gary said, and then continued to walk the line by saying 'poop', and now, apparently, Apple Q 'screwed' him over. :P
<ikonia> he's come to life in #ubuntu
<MenZa> I wonder why
<MenZa> He was just /removed from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> I warned him
<ikonia> he's just left #ubuntu after calling you a fag
<Gary> and he is not banned... yet
<MenZa> *!*sean@adsl-65-70-88-233.dsl.tulsok.swbell.net
<MenZa> :P
<Pici> Gary: I'm a bit distracted, you might want to oh.. nevermind, I see.
<Gary> lol
<somerville32> : (
<LjL> Gary: fixed
<Pici> I set a ban for him in #ubuntu as well.
<Gary> I wasn't gonna ban him, but anyways :-)
<LjL> well but i was
<Gary> :p
<troubled> http://picpaste.com/_ubuntu_stats.png
<troubled> in case you guys are curious. Although, mind the 2 "dips" in the chart. Most likely just periods when my db was down for maintenance
<ikonia> support in #ubuntu please.
<ikonia> ta menza
<PriceChild> * Kyral_Laptop (n=kyral@ubuntu/member/kyral) has joined #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> <Kyral_Laptop> heyo
<PriceChild> <Kyral_Laptop> In a couple days, I shall no longer carry this cloak
 * Pici shrugs
<PriceChild> Hmmm.... I wonder why that is... maybe perhaps he is reaching the end of two years?
<LjL> !no mountiso is <reply> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<PriceChild> Aha... "Joined on 2005-12-05"
<Gary> does Kyral not want the cloak, I'm sure that could be removed...
<PriceChild> nalioth, about cloaks that have expired... if I get a list, can you remove them?
<jdong> I thought he parted Ubuntu in ancient times.... I'm surprised he still carries it
<PriceChild> indeed
<troubled> well, no need to be here anymore, thanks PC.
<Pici> pc?
<jdong> pricey.;
<Pici> oh.. thats you.
<jdong> yes.;
<Pici> pc is also my nickname somewhere else.
<crdlb> Pici: why do you ban like that? *!user@host* instead of *!*@host ?
<Pici> crdlb: Thats what irssi does for me, I should look into fixing it.
<Pici> I admit, it is weird.
<crdlb> /set ban_type host
<Pici> Thanks!
<PriceChild> its not completely wierd
<PriceChild> helps stop evaders in a different way
<crdlb> PriceChild: but it's trivial to evade
<PriceChild> any ban is trivial to evade if you see the ban placed
<crdlb> most people are at least somewhat inconvenienced by a full host ban
<crdlb> except for those that get a new ip address with each connection :/
<PriceChild> indeed
<PriceChild> which that one would have stopped? (didn't see the ban)
<Mez> any staff around ?
<nalioth> usually
<Mez> nalioth, are you allowed to tell me if a nick has a cloak assigned to it, and if so, what that cloak is ?
<nalioth> see #freenode
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !meetings is <reply> Meetings for Ubuntu teams are held in #ubuntu-meeting. Also see @schedule for the next few meetings.
<LjL> a problem with that is that @schedule doesn't work outside of a couple of channels, and not in query either...
<LjL> !no meetings is <reply> Team meetings are help in #ubuntu-meeting, see « /msg ubotu logs » for transcripts.
<Ubotwo`> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Ubotwo`: nick Ubotwo
<LjL> !no meeting is <alias> meetings
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<ompaul> !no meeting is <alias> meetings
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<ompaul> !no meeting is <alias> meetings
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<LjL> ompaul, that feature has been there for a while
<ompaul> LjL, you had not repeated that, that was all
<LjL> ompaul, i did it in PM, same with ircmeetings and ircmeeting
<ompaul> ack
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jenda> ikonia: are you an operator in #ubuntu now?
<ikonia> no
<jenda> hmm, you should be, though :)
<ikonia> I am lagging - I am lagging though
 * mneptok coats ikonia in molassess
<mneptok> -s
 * jenda coats mneptok in ikonia
<mneptok> molassesesses
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> boys, I can't contribute with this lag, I'll try to see whats going on
<ikonia> pop back later
<ikonia> ooh that looks better
<ikonia> yes, lag is cured
<nalioth> mole asses?
<nalioth> only mneptok would think of such a thing
<mneptok> http://upchucky.com/flash-mole-asses.html
<ompaul> do I really want to look at that?
<Flare183> bluntz is saying random stuff on #ubuntu
<Flare183> nevermind
<Pricey> Whoops.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-05
<PriceChild> Grrrrrrrrrr.... need to email rt in the morning to stop them cutting join/parts out of irc logs.... really annoying.
<Hobbsee> why?
<tonyyarusso> what does RT have to do with IRC logs?
<PriceChild> /whois ubuntulog
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, why what?
<tonyyarusso> oh
<PriceChild> i think even mode changes are cut out as well
<tonyyarusso> no more fabbione?
<PriceChild> nope
<Hobbsee> why do you miss the joins and parts?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, because it puts things in context...
<Hobbsee> well, that's true
<PriceChild> and when someone makes a big speech... then doesn't reply to derogatory comments its kind of hard to understand until you realise they part'd
<PriceChild> Hmm Pelo's going to add an autoreply to people not on his message "allow" list... :/
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Sportsdude80)
<Seeker`> evening
<mneptok> ET ☏ ~/
<LjL> mneptok: you could have used some glyph for ET, & if nothing else
<Hobbsee> crazy mneptok :)
<nalioth> oxymoron?
<jdong> redundant?
<mc44> tautological?
<LjL> true?
<PriceChild> marmalade?
<jdong> lol
<no0tic> nalioth, s/oxy//
<Hobbsee> jdong: yeah
<jdong> *cries* if I plant my 1GB stick of RAM ,will 2GB sticks grow?
<jdong> I promise to feed it and water it every day
 * jdong needs to find Santa
<tonyyarusso> jdong: No, you need two 1 GB sticks, champagne, rose petals, and candles.  Leave them all in a dim room alone overnight.
<Hobbsee> !jdong | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<LjL> jdong: you'll get about 8Gb in no time
<jdong> k thx LjL tonyyarusso I try suggestion and will come back with more questions
<jdong>  /part #ubuntu
<mneptok> i tried to hump my USB stick. it said it was saving itself for marriage, and i was only allowed to mount it.
<JonathanD> ello there.
<PriceChild> Hi there JonathanD, how can I help?
<JonathanD> I'll likely have to wait for Seveas, I think.
<JonathanD> he is the GC, aye?
<LjL> aye
<elkbuntu> the current one, yes
<JonathanD> alrighty.
<nalioth> JonathanD: what do you need?
<nalioth> you may not need the GC
<JonathanD> nalioth: PM?
<nalioth> JonathanD: of course
<PriceChild> ...
<JonathanD> nalioth: thanks.
<nalioth> np, JonathanD
<JonathanD> PriceChild: confused? :p
<PriceChild> JonathanD, nope I'm happy.
<JonathanD> ok :P
<JonathanD> good
<JonathanD> thanks folks, take it easy.
<mneptok> GC? Gay Commando?
<jdong> mneptok: sounds kinky.
<mneptok> jdong: yes, please.
<mneptok> jdong: you do relize that your name is only better than Peter O'Toole's by 4.37 points, ja?
<mneptok> *realize
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<crdlb> :/
<jrib> hmm
<Pici> wow
<jrib> bots faster than me
<Pici> <3 LjL
<Pici> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<jrib> argh, weechat seems to let me flood.  irssi never did
<crdlb> irssi ftw
<crdlb> jrib: if you set /umode +C, I think that'll fix it
<jrib> thanks, I think I'll do that
<stdin> doesn't block /ctcp to channel
<crdlb> oh nm
<crdlb> then
<jrib> "You'll still receive CTCP messages sent to a channel you are on, although the network will block your response to them."
<nalioth> yeah, you'll still flood off
<jrib> bah
<jrib> will the floodbots automatically -Rr as well?
<no0tic> simply setting ctcp_version_reply to off on irssi will do the job?
<stdin> they should after a certain amount of time
<nalioth> no0tic: that might be a better option
<no0tic> uhm... I just checked that it only changes the reply message, it doesn't what I expected (not replying)
<jrib> no0tic: did you get flooded off using irssi?
<crdlb> I've never flooded off with irssi
<no0tic> jrib, no
<jdong> vorian: I thought next.
<jdong> err....
<jdong> disregard.
<vorian> jdong, ?
<jdong> vorian: stupid screen+ssh lag
<vorian> :P
<vorian> lol
<no0tic> I've received 24 CTCP requests in the same second, but not flooded
<mneptok> i think my client can keep up :)
<mneptok> Host 'snowwhite', running Linux 2.6.20-16-server - Cpu0: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu1: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu2: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu3: Intel 2660 MHz; Up: 18d+1:27; Users: 2; Load: 0.08; Free: [Mem: 12117/16241 Mio] [Swap: 1906/1906 Mio] [: / Mio] [/boot: 173/236 Mio]; Vpenis: 687.7 cm;
<K`Tetch> just been sent to the read-topic thing - except, erm, not sure why
<mneptok> 4 Opterons and 16GB of RAM is good armor
<mneptok> oh, wait. these are Penryns.
<jrib> K`Tetch: did you read the topic?
<K`Tetch> yeah
<K`Tetch> thing is, i don't have linksys/netgear, i have a belkin
<jrib> K`Tetch: does not matter, did you change the port?
<K`Tetch> plus, if it was related tot he port, my efnet what.cd, p2pchat and all the others also on 6667 would ahve dropped too
<K`Tetch> but yes
<jrib> floodbot should perform the tests too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI, the bot stuck me at unregged even though I auto reg.. but I am usine konversation in ubuntu, so it may be a tad slow..
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: its not the bot, its freenode that forwards you there.
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu-unregged is just the forward channel
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: your client isn't identifying in time
<Jack_Sparrow> AH..
<Jack_Sparrow> Figured it was somthing lagging on this end
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: if you use irssi, you can script in a small delay after it sends the password
 * Pici wonders why the bots are changing the mode back
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks, dont feel like changing for that..
<nalioth> Pici: why they ARE? or ARE NOT?
<Pici> nalioth: ARE NOT.
 * Hobbsee doesn't have that problem
<Jack_Sparrow> but thanks anyhow for the hint..  I can probably tweek something up to get Konv to work better
 * Hobbsee autoidentifies, before joining
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: is your password in the server p/w box?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<nalioth> Pici: they may not be programmed to do so
<Hobbsee> i wonder why you don't appear registered, then
<nalioth> Pici: it's better for a human to do it, anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> It reg's me.. but seems to lag somewhere anf it tries to autojoin before the reg.. just occasionally
<jrib> K`Tetch: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience
<Jack_Sparrow> If I type /j #Ubuntu as soon as I see ub - unregged I get in fine.
<K`Tetch> k, thanks jrib
 * K`Tetch goes back to waiting for mjg59 to surface
<mneptok> K`Tetch: what do you need from Matthew?
<K`Tetch> interview
<K`Tetch> about the uni toolkit
<mneptok> heh
<mneptok> what do you want to know?
<K`Tetch> i work with (amongst other thigns) the US pirate party, and TorrentFreak
<Condoulo> test?
<K`Tetch> well, most of the pirate parties, in fact
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oy.  send us some testing laptops, plz.
<Hobbsee> we know you have them.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: indeed we do.
<Condoulo> so who does the testing?
<nalioth> Condoulo: have you followed the steps?
<Condoulo> nalioth- yes
<Pici> nalioth: can we remove -r?
<K`Tetch> mneptok - basically the whole side of the story
<no0tic> nalioth, I found on its manual that irssi already has a ctcp flood protection: first it checks if the CTCP reply queue is longer than max_ctcp_queue (default is 5), if this happens it simply ignores subsequent CTCPs
<Hobbsee> mneptok: delivery by the end of the day,  kthxbye.
<nalioth> Pici: if you like
<Condoulo> so how did it go?
<mneptok> K`Tetch: there isn't much to it. the MPAA used Xubuntu as a base. Xubuntu is GPL'ed. MJG asked for source and didn't get it. he contacted the MPAA using multiple message vectors, heard nothing, and filed a DMCA request with the ISP.
<mneptok> nalioth: ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<mneptok> nalioth: 22:55 [ctcp(Condoulo)] DCC
<mneptok> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<mneptok> Condoulo: you pass.
<Condoulo> ok. :) Thanks
<K`Tetch> mneptok - doesn't make for much of a story though
<Pici> mneptok: yes, thanks for doing it in channel.
<Pici> glad to see we all passed.
<mneptok> K`Tetch: maybe because there's not much of a story :)
<K`Tetch> oh, i dunno
<K`Tetch> the devil is in the details
<mneptok> Pici: uhh ... that's a paste from my status window, dude.
<Pici> mneptok: k, dude.
<nalioth> wtf
<mneptok> K`Tetch: it's a simple GPL enforcement using the DMCA. happens not infrequently.
<K`Tetch> mneptok - it often doesn't happen with such a target
<mneptok> K`Tetch: nope. but that doesn't change the rather mundane process.
<K`Tetch> nor does it often start with letters like the one sent out mby the mpaa
<mneptok> the one to Unis?
<K`Tetch> ok, well, can I pm to clarify some details then?
<K`Tetch> yes
<K`Tetch> badly miscontextualising grokster
<mneptok> sure, fire away. i have ~10m before i need to leave the office.
 * Hobbsee steals mneptok's poisons while he's not paying attention then
<nalioth> don't take his blood, Hobbsee
<nalioth> he needs it
<Hobbsee> no he doesn't.
<Condoulo> ok, so would one have to be re-invited back into Ubuntu after passing the test?
<nalioth> Condoulo: you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<jdong> Seveas: oh crap I accidentally clicked the report malicious post button on a innocuous pastebin!
<jdong> sowwee
<nalioth> no0tic: why do you bother them in #freenode when you can ask here?
<no0tic> nalioth, because I thought it would be offtopic here
<nalioth> no0tic: we are operators.  we are supposed to know this stuff.
<no0tic> nalioth, you're right, as always
<tonyyarusso> (ie, it is, but we don't care b/c it's a more efficient transfer of information)
<no0tic> anyway.. I don't think I've bothered them :) giving freenode related info and support is the purpose of that channel, isn't it?
<nalioth> no0tic: yep, but why join a NEW channel when you have quite a few of the same people in here that are in there?
<no0tic> nalioth 2 - no0tic 0  I surrender
<nalioth> why are you keeping score? (and what are the rules?)
<Hobbsee> the rules are that Hobbsee always wins.
<Hobbsee> QED.
<no0tic> nalioth, you have been able to hush me two times in a row, in both cases I hadn't anything else to reply, but I wasn't playing any game
<nalioth> oh.
<Seveas> jdong, that happens all the time, no worries :)
<nalioth> Seveas: you know he's the biggest troublemaker around
 * nalioth runs
<Seveas> true
<elkbuntu> Seveas, so what exactly did you say to your boss? 'if dont make me do the windows stuff anymore, i'll stay, plzkthx'
<elkbuntu> s/if/if you/
 * jenda tacklehugs Seveas
 * jenda then proceeds to nalioth and elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> eep!
 * elkbuntu hugs jenda
 * SportChick hides from jenda
 * jenda finds SportChick wherever she is, and hugs her too.
 * SportChick glares at jenda who is missing from a certain channel
 * no0tic wonders what's going on
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (PDQ is spamming)
<dgjones> Hi, looks like two joins (AA & ws159) both look to have the same/similar host name, AA joined and started swearing & then both started talking to each other, looks like possible trolls in #ubuntu, could somebody keep an eye on them please
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (AA & ws159)
<ikonia> howdy
 * elkbuntu blows the smell of anzac cookies in ikonia's direction
<ikonia> ooooh momma !
<ikonia> I could use a cookie now
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia>  cheetahfr> sorry to be a dumb cunt, good karma to you guys.
<ikonia> way out of lilne
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thank you
<ikonia> you can cook, and moderate
<ikonia> what a gal
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> ikonia, what do you think mothers do?
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> touche'
<elkbuntu> so when you think about it, it's no real feat :)
<no0tic> sorry, a little offtopic.. what could "I made a funny" mean?
<ikonia> someone made a joke
<no0tic> thanks
<ikonia> #ubuntu is full of nuts today talking nonsense
<ikonia> assistance please.
<no0tic> I'km not op in there, sorry :)
<ikonia> not looking for an op, just educated support people
<elkbuntu> ikonia, who?
<ikonia> everyone
<ikonia> "32bit apps work on 64 bit platforms"
<ikonia> "64 bit is broke"
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> just total gibberish
<no0tic> I'll do my best then
<ikonia> and again
<ikonia> total idiot !!!
<no0tic> pay attention to p54AD73B0.dip.t-dialin.net users
<ikonia> Stevethepirate just a general pain in the neck
<no0tic> lol
<no0tic> the whole channel is a general pain in the neck, I think
<ikonia> it is today for some reason
<Tm_T> laa
<ikonia> howdy Tm_T
<elkbuntu> no0tic, today more than others
<elkbuntu> ikonia, must be planetary alignment
<ikonia> much more than others
<ikonia> something in water today
<elkbuntu> it's not a full moon or anything either
<ikonia> is "noob" still a bad reference
<ikonia> I'm getting fed up of angel calling all the new users noobs
<elkbuntu> ikonia, depends on context, and indiscriminatory use is not advised
<no0tic> it's a real mess :) I can't follow anything, since I'm a slow english reader and don't know many ubotu factoids...
<elkbuntu> !noob
 * elkbuntu pokes ubotu
<ikonia> please kick tere he's had the ubuntu-es info about 6 times now
<ikonia> he won't stop speaking spanish
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ikonia> or check it is spanish :)
<ikonia> and I've not given him the wrong factoid
<no0tic> ikonia, *she :)
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> ta
<no0tic> ikonia, it's spanish, indeed :)
<ikonia> thank you
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he asked for 'spain' before too
<ikonia> I missed that
<no0tic> it seems that somebody know carrus85's nickserv password and keeps collisioning him
<ikonia> no0tic: probably his client auto joining
<Hobbsee> hey, who owns ubuntustats?
 * Hobbsee is fairly sure someone here knows
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ask in -marketing
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: excellent idea.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, why are you trying to find them?
<elkbuntu> oh, i see now
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> highvoltage asked
<elkbuntu> yeah, i saw in -devel just now
<Tm_T> hi kids
<deadlock> Can u test me :-)
<Hobbsee> and you weren't fine.
<LjL> i see we had a little fun tonight
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> this morning was hard work
<LjL> i see the bots were both slow enough to allow them to flood plenty of people out
<LjL> *and* they forgot to set -r
<ikonia> it was a tough night/morning
<LjL> there's an intrinsic problem with +l though
<Hobbsee> hm?
<LjL> you join that dozen of bots that +l allows
<LjL> that lets you flood out or exploit a dozen of people
<LjL> then, you can easily join twice the previous amount of bots
<LjL> which allows you to flood out twice the amount of people
<LjL> couple of rounds of this, and you can join basically as many bots as you like
<Hobbsee> this si true
<LjL> i think the bots were slow due mostly to being busy banforwarding (and kicking, although most of the kicks were on nicknames that weren't in the channel) exploit victims
<LjL> although that's in theory supposed to have lower priority in the send queue than banning
<LjL> can i have decent logs of the attacks please? mine don't have seconds in the timestamps for starters
<no0tic> LjL, I have them
<no0tic> uhm.. my remote connection to irssi is quite unusable atm...
<LjL> no0tic if you can send them to ljl ubuntu com you'd do me a favor
<ikonia> well that is no fun
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<gradin> ... hello?
<ikonia> hi
<gradin> i need ddc fix test thingy... this happens every like... 3 months or something...
<gradin> though my system has already been tested and isn't vounerable
<LjL> isn't vulnerable. of course.
<LjL> gradin: if you say it isn't vulnerable, i may believe you
<LjL> but evidence seems to point to the contrary
<gradin> wtf?
<gradin> ok now i'm just confused...
<LjL> gradin, i just disconnected you, in case you didn't notice
<LjL> so you are vulnerable
<gradin> no i caught that
<gradin> but the odd part is i had that run against me 6 months ago and i wasn't vulnerable...
<LjL> gradin, are you connected to 8001?
<gradin> so i'm wondering what the hell changed...
<gradin> no i'm on 6667
<LjL> that would explain it
<LjL> you were probably connected to 8001 last time you were tested
<gradin> no i wasn't
<LjL> gradin, then let me test something slightly different
<LjL> gradin, you're amoung the ones who are only affected by a specific flavor of the exploit
<LjL> you were probably tested for another flavor
 * gradin head desks
<LjL> !ops | test with CTCP when you test for exploitability, mind?
<ubotu> test with CTCP when you test for exploitability, mind?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (test with CTCP when you test for exploitability, mind?)
<Am|Birthday> I always do privmsg and ctcp
<LjL> gradin, just stay connected to 8001 anyway and that will solve your problems
<LjL> Am|Birthday: your desktop effects have got another year or rust on them i see
<Am|Birthday> hehe
 * gradin sniffs
<gradin> ok fine
<gradin> ;.;
<gradin> ... ok its done
<no0tic-local> gradin, ok, you passed the test
<gradin> yey
<gradin> tnx guys
<no0tic-local> someone should lift his ban
<no0tic-local> I think
<LjL> i did?
<LjL> ouch
<LjL> i discovered something not good
<LjL> +f doesn't work with +l when the limit is hit
<PriceChild> Just got email about cnr.com beta.... checked their front page and almost every single application listed is in ubuntu... can't be a good thing
<AndrewB> Can we add a !hilite option that tells people to use your nick in a reply to a message
<PriceChild> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AndrewB> ah
<AndrewB> :p
<PriceChild> Wondering why cnr.com offers things like kdebase :/
<ikonia> PriceChild: could you explain the point of this site ?
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'm looking at it and I don't see the point ?
<ikonia> just seems like a pointless site to download a package in /another/ format
<LjL> unless someone intends that format to *replace* the current one :)
<ikonia> just looks like  waste of time re-inventing the wheel
<Myrtti> hrmm
<no0tic-local> Myrtti, chanserv gave you voice and you only say hrmm?
<Myrtti> well, it's been a while since I've been here
<Myrtti> I'm sorta probing if I'm willing to start to irc on bigger scale again
<ikonia> you should
<Myrtti> I'm not convinced yet
<ikonia> how may I twist your arm
<broken> What happened, I was kicked by floodbot?
<LjL> broken: you seemed to be affected by an exploit
<LjL> have you not read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<broken> I did.
<LjL> then i can test you?
<broken> But how is it that my router is affected by this exploit.
<broken> Well I didn't change anything yet.
<LjL> like plenty of other people's routers are affected, i guess
<broken> Ok  I figur e I'll change the port I use to connect.
<broken> be back soon.
<broken> I joined via port 8001
<LjL> let's see
<LjL> fixed
<broken> Sweet.
<deadlock> Can i be tested :-)
<access_d> anyone around?
<jussio1> access_d: Im here, but probably cant help. ask your question and the people concerned will see it when they come in!
<access_d> i need a test, so i can get back into #ubuntu
<no0tic-local> access_d, did you read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<profanephobia> we need an op in ubuntu-offtopic to kick this troll
<no0tic-local> it seems ops aren't around
<Myrtti> yup
<no0tic-local> :) there she is :)
<Myrtti> what who me?
 * jussio1 wonders why people dont use !ops anymore... (not having seen the problem)
<Myrtti> /me checks accesslist on -offtopic
<Myrtti> no, not me
<no0tic-local> uhm.. I thought :)
<mc44> jussio1: because it's not really an emergency, just annoying ;)
<jussio1> mc44: ahh, k
<no0tic-local> Myrtti, but you can test those users waiting for that :)
<no0tic-local> Myrtti, access_d and deadlock
<Myrtti> I can barely test myself positive for irc
<no0tic-local> I could test them, but they need you to rejoin #ubuntu, I think
<stdin> you just /ctcp them (and /msg if you feel like it)
<Myrtti> having both flu, badly upset stomach, headache, work related stuff with horrible systems
<stdin> but I don't have +o in #ubuntu so I can't unban them
<no0tic-local> ok, access_d passed
 * jdong hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> did I mention babysitting duties after the download ends?
<Myrtti> pyjama party with 13-y olds
<Myrtti> fun!
<no0tic-local> deadlock passed too
<TheSheep> teach them to code :P
<jdong> Myrtti: whoo!
<jdong> Myrtti: you can teach them about timeslice preempting schedulers!
<jdong> my little sister once asked me why the sky was blue
<no0tic-local> well.. see you later
<jdong> and she walked out in the middle of my explanation
<Myrtti> I was considering teaching them about strong passwords and how often to replace them
<jdong> and went to ask mommy.
<jdong> :(
<TheSheep> jdong: how rude
<TheSheep> jdong: kids these days
<jdong> TheSheep: I know
<TheSheep> jdong: even nostalgia is not the same anymore
<jdong> TheSheep: but then again, drawing the wavelength spectrum might cause disinterest in a 6 year old...
<PriceChild> Did no0tic just pipe himself into oblivion?
<jdong> PriceChild: giggity
<seisen> I have a question about my irc cloak and yes I know why it got removed
<PriceChild> seisen, how can I help?
<seisen> my cloak got removed because of me being stupid yesterday so if I don't do anything stupid is it possible to get it back in the future
<PriceChild> Yes
<seisen> ok thanks for letting me know
<deadlock> SWEET
<deadlock> I passed, I DONT HAVE THAT STD.
 * deadlock dances
<deadlock> <.<
<Myrtti> merh
<seisen> will it automatically get put back on or will I have to request it again in the future
<PriceChild> seisen, You will have to request it.
<deadlock> OK, so...Can i join main channel now/
<seisen> ok thanks and have a nice day
<access_d> no0tic:  still can't join #ubuntu
<PriceChild> deadlock, no0tic so do you want tests now?
<deadlock> I thought i'd already passed
<deadlock> but ok
<deadlock> I can take it again. Go ahead.
<PriceChild> (Make sure you have restarted your irc connection after changing the port setting)
<stdin> well that's a fail
<access_d> no0tic said i passed too, but i still get forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> deadlock, fail... please ensure you are connected on port 8001
<deadlock> hmmmm....
<PriceChild> access_d, do you want me to test you?
<access_d> PriceChild:  sure
<access_d> MUAHAHA
<PriceChild> access_d, You may rejoin #ubuntu
<Myrtti> merh
<access_d> you cannot dcc-kill me!
<access_d> :)
<access_d> PriceChild:  thanks
<PriceChild> deadlock, ready now?
<deadlock> No...
<deadlock> its not working stupid POS
<PriceChild> POS?
<deadlock> Piece of shit.
<PriceChild> You're on xchat... Xchat > Network List
<deadlock> PriceChild: Do i have to completel RESET x-chat, or just the network
<PriceChild> choose the "Ubuntu Servers"
<PriceChild> edit it
<PriceChild> change the server to "irc.freenode.net/8001" without quotes
<PriceChild> then close xchat and open it up again
<PriceChild> Myrtti, daft punk... *shakes head*
<deadlock> PriceChild: test
<PriceChild> please :)
<deadlock> Pretty please with sugar and all that special stuff . :-)
<PriceChild> You can rejoin #ubuntu
 * deadlock Thanks PriceChild and runs off.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: tis good!
<PriceChild> Myrtti, why do you subscribe?
<Myrtti> my loved -radio, my playlist-radio, my tags-radios, other peoples radios, higher priority on the radio streams, no ads, etc
<Myrtti> the radios mostly
<Myrtti> my loved is nice when I don't have access to my collection at all
<Myrtti> specially since there's a 770 client
<PriceChild> ahh yeah
<PriceChild> I'm wondering whether to get an 810 :/
<Myrtti> I used last.fm a lot when I worked at coss and needed to space out in the cubicle hell but didn't want to first waste hard drive space with music and then keep mp3's on company computer AND wanted to keep my music collection in one place (ie. home server)
<tonyyarusso> I'm pondering setting up a shoutcast server to listen to at work
<Myrtti> outsourcing your digital memories to a place someone you pay for keeps backups == good
<Myrtti> /me takes her temperature again
<PriceChild> Myrtti, ill? :/
<Myrtti> besides, flickr and last.fm have that social networking side-effect too
<Myrtti> both normal flu and stomach flu
<PriceChild> aww :( *hugs Myrtti*
<tonyyarusso> rofl, this is so spot-on: "And then you go and do your homework, and spend some time at opensourcecms.com reading all the comments, and Drupal seems like the way to go (although you are still unsure why), and you go ahead and install it."
<jdong> Myrtti: that's a bad combination :(
<Myrtti> though I'm starting to suspect the latter is a result of last Friday/Saturday company christmas party, but feels awful anyway
<Myrtti> my stomach rumbles awfully when I sneeze
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to my company christmas party...
<tonyyarusso> As I understand it, it's just an excuse for people to get drunk, which I don't do
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: do you drink alcohol?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Very rarely.  I don't have anything morally against it or whatever, but I a) have some medications that suggest I avoid it, b) don't really have much opportunity or desire to, and c) do have a problem with it in excess
<no0tic> PriceChild, before I tested deadlock with the ctcp send and he seemed to pass it
<PriceChild> no0tic, pm please
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: fair enough. I've only ever had enough to feel ill once, and i wont be doing it again
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: yeah, that's something I'd like to avoid :P  Apparently the CEO is pretty fond of his beer though.
<Seeker`> i've heard some funny stories from christmas parties
<no0tic> 213.227.230.204 what can you tell me about this ip?
<jdong> no0tic: it starts with a prime number but goes downhill from there.
<no0tic> lol :D
<jdong> actually is 213 prime?
<no0tic> no, it's a 3 multiple
<jdong> no0tic: you're right :)
<no0tic> 2+1+3=6
<no0tic> probably 227, but I'm not putting my hand over a fire (you say it too?)
<no0tic> "I'd not bet on it"
<jdong> no0tic: the nerdy equivalent is "I'm not putting that in my CFLAGS"
<ompaul> jdong, or apt does not have that option
<ompaul> clfags you'd swear you were in #gentoo-ops ;-)
<no0tic> jdong, :)
<Seveas> gentoodong
<ompaul> haha
<Seveas> jdongtoo
<jdong> Seveas: I used to be a card-carrying gentoo fanatic :)
<Seveas> i know
<Seveas> it still shows
<Pici> jdong: you really had a card?
<Seveas> he still has, but doesn't want to admit it
<jdong> Pici: well a nice forum tag :)
<jdong> Pici: apprentice developer ;-)
<Pici> jdong: fancy
<jdong> Pici: which means you rename ebuilds to match new version numbers, and comb through bugzilla going "REMOVE THOSE FREAKY CFLAGS"
<no0tic> jdong, well I found it was a blacklisted spam source :)
<no0tic> uff.. LjL I was talking to him
<LjL> oh? i didn't notice
<LjL> wait, i mean, i did notice, i just don't care
<Seveas> hehehe
<Myrtti> hrrrm?
<Seveas> hmm
<Pici> harummm
<no0tic> LjL, nice
<Seveas> jdong has his auto-invite back on :)
<jdong> Seveas: and boy do I pay for it :)
 * jdong edits irssi.conf
<LjL> Seveas, yeah, but i had invited him already after forwarding
<no0tic> jdong, well I found it was a blacklisted spam source or a proxy :)
<jdong> 15:36 [misc]
<jdong> 15:36 join_auto_chans_on_invite = OFF
<jdong> there.
<Seveas> yup, it's off :)
 * jdong resurrects his old window orders
<ompaul> jdong, that is a dreadful quit message
<jdong> ompaul: that's why I love it :)
<jdong> the LILO plague :)
<no0tic> jdong, you could you ctcp exploit as quit message :)
<no0tic> secondo "you" is "use"
<jdong> then I'd actually get in trouble :D
<Myrtti> who quits?
<Myrtti> no, wait
<Pici> wait what?
<Myrtti> I did
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> /quit
<Pici> why?
<Myrtti> had no reason not to
<Seveas> /quit /quit /quit /quit /quit /quit /quit /quit /quit /quit
<ompaul> Seveas, you're missing one
<Seveas> sorry
<Seveas> /quit
<ompaul> good
<PriceChild> I don't get jdong's quit message?
<tonyyarusso> heh, you don't get it?
<no0tic> PriceChild, LILO error
<jdong> PriceChild: it's a LILO error.... LILO's MBR contains the print characters for LI
<jdong> PriceChild: LO is on the boot sector
<tonyyarusso> aww, you people are no fun
<jdong> PriceChild: but if a BIOS error happened when seeking to the boot sector...
<PriceChild> Sorry I'm not l33t enough :)
<jdong> PriceChild: LILO just prints the BIOS code
<jdong> PriceChild: error 0x40 = cannot seek to sector
<jdong> PriceChild: usually caused by isntalling LILO boot sector way too high
<PriceChild> hehe
<no0tic> to forward a channel to another I'm using +mif #another, right?
<ompaul> looks right
<no0tic> should I set guard to on?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> no0tic: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<no0tic> LjL, done
<Am|Birthday> wtf
<Am|Birthday> i seem to have lost my channel limit thingy
<Am|Birthday> that doesn't carry along with linked nicks?
<Seveas> no, it's a birthday gift to get it removed :)
<tonyyarusso> Am|Birthday: it does follow linked nicks (for me at least)
<Seveas> I recall something about a possibility of losing it when adding/removing links
<LjL> [22:10:45] --> err0r has joined this channel (n=wado@i3ED6C58F.versanet.de).
<LjL> [22:10:45] <ImP0steR> Info-Line for err0r: [00:30:45] <+Err0r> ñëéðéí æä áëìì ìà ãå÷ø
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<LjL> ompaul, that is... weird
<ompaul> LjL, that was a row waiting to happen
<LjL> it's already the second idiot pasting that sentence
<LjL> !info madoka | irssi without a user interface, and with more breakage
<ubotu> irssi without a user interface, and with more breakage: madoka: IRC personal proxy, stationing, logger and bot program (pirc).. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.10-1 (gutsy), package size 86 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<LjL> PM:
<LjL> [22:41:57] <CrashOverride> what the hell is your problem!
<LjL> [22:41:59] <CrashOverride> >:(
<LjL> [22:42:07] <CrashOverride> I didn't do anything you fucking loser
<crdlb> impressive negotiation skills
<no0tic> indeed
<LjL> indeedely
<LjL> dunno, i could tell him to bring his complains here
<LjL> are you bored enough for that?
<ompaul> LjL, yes please
<ompaul> ;-)
<no0tic> oh, please it'd be wonderful
<LjL> oh, he left the server
<LjL> sorry
 * ompaul locks, loads, aims and waits
<no0tic> ompaul, shoot at sight
<ompaul>  /cs kb CrashOverride if you thought that was funny hows this
 * ompaul goes to get some rice and appls
<ompaul> apples even
<Seveas> bring it on
 * Seveas loads the bazooka
<ompaul> FIRE IN THE HOLE!
<LjL> Seveas, what's with ubotu? crashoverride's kick isn't showing up
<Seveas> which chan?
<LjL> #ubuntu
<Seveas> congig channel #ubuntu plugins.bantracker.enabled
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu plugins.bantracker.enabled
<ubotu> True
 * Mez hugs Seveas 
<Seveas> LjL, dreaded 'database is locked' error
<Seveas> yes, it loses data if that happens
<LjL> Seveas, i.e. it was locked when i did the ban?
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> ouch
<LjL> if that happens as often is it happens when one tries to browse the web interface
<LjL> then it happens pretty often
<Seveas> I still have to convert it to use mysql
<LjL> Seveas couldn't you just make it retry?
<Seveas> @reload Bantracker
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> just did
<Seveas> testing
<Myrtti> postgresql <3
 * ompaul robs Myrtti's heart for posgresql (too lazy to love it myself)
<Seveas> Myrtti, ubotu is in maintenance-only mode for me, I'm not actively developing new features such as that :)
<Myrtti> /me puts her 770 to dream about cuddly linux hackers
<jdong> Myrtti: how are you feeling?
<Myrtti> somewhat better
<jdong> good, glad to hear :)
<jussio1> Myrtti: how much hacking have you done on that thing?
<Myrtti> 0
 * jussio1 has an N800...
<jussio1> Myrtti: ahh
<Myrtti> happy user
<jussio1> Myrtti: :D
<Myrtti> my colleagues do the hacking
<jussio1> Myrtti: you are a nokia-ite??
 * mneptok hugs his PSP
<Myrtti> nope, but from #1 growth company in ict here in Finland according to Deloitte
 * jussio1 goes to google which company that is...
<Myrtti> it's in my blog too
<jussio1> Myrtti: blog address?
<Myrtti> the second newest entry
<Myrtti> myrtti.fi/blog
<jussio1> hehe, second entry on google search for myrtti...
<jussio1> Myrtti: some interesting stuff there...
<Myrtti> sorry, my bad
<Myrtti> third latest
<jussio1> Myrtti: looks like an excellent company :)
<Myrtti> yeah :-)
<Myrtti> me --> zZzZ
<jussio1> night Myrtti
<ompaul> ehh who is on the edit list Seveas ?
<tonyyarusso> %editors
<tonyyarusso> will tell you
<ompaul> thanks
<Seeker`> whats the command to get the bantracker url again?
<LjL> btlogin
<PriceChild> !btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> /msg ubotu btlogin
<PriceChild> that doesn't fail
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Seeker`> hi
<crdlb> so is the split up #ubuntu idea dead?
<LjL> buried
<crdlb> :(
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> its splitted enough already
<crdlb> it's not splitted at all?
<Tm_T> it is, loco channels, +1 etc etc
<crdlb> err
<LjL> #kubuntu #xubuntu too
<Tm_T> yup
<crdlb> so you guys think #ubuntu is perfectly healthy?
<LjL> no
<LjL> i think splitting it up would make it less so
<Seveas> is it that time of the month again?
<LjL> seems
<mc44> Seveas: it'll be better once you take your pills
<Seveas> we should archive these discussions and point people with the same stupid idea to them :)
<LjL> crdlb: ever checked out #ubuntu-meta?
<crdlb> I have
<Tm_T> hug me
<jdong> $10 please.
<Tm_T> nah
 * mc44 hugs jdong, collects 10$
<PriceChild> jdong, you don't hug anyone unless they pay?
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<PriceChild> Are you that sought after over there?
<crdlb> PriceChild: don't judge his career choice!
<jdong> PriceChild: meh it fuels my holiday shopping fund.
<PriceChild> Woooooooo hockey social tonight :D
<tonyyarusso> jeesh, if a hug is $10..
<jdong> tonyyarusso: oh that stuff will cost you :)
<PriceChild> Am|Birthday, dude its your birthday!!! Happy Birthday!
<PriceChild> Anyone ever seen the "free hugs" guy on youtube?
<jdong> captain obvious to the rescue...
<PriceChild> Greatest video ever
<PriceChild> jdong, they call me bullet
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-06
<tonyyarusso> Dull, heavy, only really good for something once, and that's just throwing him bluntly across the room.
 * Pici doesnt have a browser here so he can do link checking in -offtopic
<Seeker`> Pici: huh?
<Pici> Seeker`: some malicious link or something was posted
<PriceChild> plays a youtube video
<PriceChild> doesn't let you close
<PriceChild> generally *ahem*ing annoying
<Seeker`> thats bad
<PriceChild> moves around the screen
<PriceChild> stays on top
<Seeker`> pkill?
<PriceChild> I just killall, easier
<Seeker`> the two are roughly equivalent
<Pici> xkill
<LjL> uhm, it closed fine for me
<PriceChild> LjL, not for me
<PriceChild> LjL, what browser?
<LjL> konqi of course
<PriceChild> firefox here
<no0tic> !konqui is firefox is bettere
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, no0tic said: !konqui is firefox is bettere
<LjL> i doubt it
<no0tic> s/e$//
<LjL> i doubt it even without the e
<no0tic> LjL, and irssi is the best :P also as web browser :)
<LjL> i thought that was emacs
<ubotu> nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<no0tic> LjL, emacs is good as psychologist
<Seeker`> emacs is good as an OS
<Pici> emacs is good for nothing
<no0tic> Pici, you took me words from mouth
<no0tic> (strict translation from italian)
<LjL> it shows
<Tm_T> LjL: :p
<LjL> so much fatigue
<LjL> with ubotu not having @aol anymore and stuff
<LjL> bye wii what can we do to you
<wii> LjL: wait i install linux for a friend dont block him for ever because he will need help
<LjL> pinging ops wasn't a smart move
<LjL> and tell your friend that *you* need help
<LjL> he might be able to do something about that
<LjL> if he's your friend
<LjL> bye
<wii> LjL: well im am wii it's not my friend that did it
<LjL> then tell your friend that he shouldn't allow morons on his IP address
<Tm_T> yup
<Pici> Wait... what did I miss?
<LjL> Pici: nothing, he's back already
<Tm_T> ;/
<Pici> I mean, what did he do.. in #kubuntu I presume?
<nalioth> Pici: wii is a serial troll
<Pici> nalioth: ... I meant recently. I know who he is.
<LjL> Pici: he joined from a new address and pinged a couple of ops
<Tm_T> me <3
<LjL> and stdin
<Pici> he likes you
<Tm_T> I like him
<LjL> troll romance
<Seeker`> eww
<Tm_T> he makes me feel special
<stdin> please don't tell me wii is back...
<Tm_T> he isn't
<LjL> stdin, i won't tell you if you prefer, but you should have his highlight in #k
<stdin> LjL: yes, I can see now (I actually just got back home)
<Tm_T> sleep ->
<toodles> Good evening, I have been redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic about a router bug. I have no access to my router as it's locked down by my isp, so I'm now connecting to freenode via port 8001. May I join #ubuntu now?
<mneptok> toodles: 1 sec
<toodles> mneptok: sure :-)
<mneptok> toodles: you're good to go
<mneptok> toodles: thanks for being patient and actually reading instructions :)
<toodles> mneptok: no, no, thank you for helping so quickly! Really appreciate it :-)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<mneptok> i've seen people laughing in churchyards.
<mneptok> screaming and shouting in my backyard.
<mneptok> and i don't know where they're going to.
<mneptok> and i don't care if you don't know.
<mneptok> and i've seen words written in clouds above.
<mneptok> they never told me that i had lost your love.
<Hobbsee> ...strange mneptok
<mneptok> harumph. highlighting seems to have stopped.
<maynards-girl> i changed my connect pot to 8001. can i please be tested now
<Hobbsee> maynards-girl: you're fine, thanks for your patience
<maynards-girl> was that the file you were trying to send?
<Hobbsee> testing the exploit
<maynards-girl> o, ok
<Hobbsee> (it's not a file, it's a malignant string)
<maynards-girl> o
<Hobbsee> which causes vulnerable clients to be thrown off the network
<maynards-girl> ok
<maynards-girl> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<jdong> Hobbsee: malicious or malevolent.
<Hobbsee> them too
<jdong> I'm sure technically malignant works too, but that's taken on more of a health related meaning nowadays :)
<Hobbsee> what interests me is that her client actually sent back a rejected send
<jdong> Hobbsee: odd, what client was it?
<Hobbsee> [15:46] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from maynards-girl: Colloquy 2.1 (3761) - Mac OS X 10.5.1 (Intel) - http://colloquy.info.
<jdong> interesting
<jdong> "It uses its own chat core that is also included as part of the ChatKit project, though in the past it used Irssi as its IRC protocol engine"
<jdong> looks pretty....
<jdong> and now there's an iPhone/iPod Touch version
<jdong> wait no no no, must go back to reviewing for exam...
<elkbuntu> jdong, malevolence is quite a malignant thing anyway :)
<jdong> elkbuntu: yeah :)
<jdong> there's a lot of good malwords to use :)
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<elkbuntu> hmmm.. does anyone have a link to the "automatix license"?
<elkbuntu> or, more accurately, the file that tells the automatix story
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (amaroso)
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I don't think he actually did anything
<elkbuntu> PM spamming apparantly
<Amaranth> Although it's weird to be in #ubuntu, #debian, and #gentoo
<Amaranth> Right but only one person says that
<elkbuntu> both slart and wols_ knew about him
<Amaranth> wols_ was just teaching Slart how to tell us better
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: that's my favourite bed time story
<elkbuntu> i'd rather be safe than let them continue
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, what is?
<Myrtti> the automatix one
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, have a link to it?
<Amaranth> So we may or may not have just banned a normal user for no reason. Awesome.
<Myrtti> nope, I just lived it through
<Myrtti> :-/
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, <Slart> -amaroso- Benim Tarafýmdan pinglendin  C*  NeXGeN ScRiPT v1  C*  Download : Http://www.nexgenscript.com
<Amaranth> So he clicked the wrong button on his weird scripted mIRC hack
<elkbuntu> he did so twice
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (supbro (Trolling and offtopic))
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> any staff around?
<Amaranth> i lost my channel limit thingy
<ubotu> FluxD called the ops in #ubuntu (supbro)
<Amaranth> jenda: are you able to add that? ^
<Mez> Amaranth, it should be set through nickserv, so you should get it on identify
<Amaranth> i don't anymore
<Amaranth> i linked a new nick and it went away
<Mez> weird
<Mez> never done that to me
<Amaranth> <Seveas> I recall something about a possibility of losing it when adding/removing links
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (blizt (spamming))
<Hobbsee> ubotu: whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee looks for some staffers
<Amaranth> %whoami
<ubotu> Amaranth
<Amaranth> took you long enough
<elkbuntu> took him 2 seconds...
<jdong> her.
<ubotu> In ubotu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<LjL> oookay
<Amaranth> !staff | please add my channel limit thingy back
<ubotu> please add my channel limit thingy back: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> Not being able to join more channels is starting to interfere with things
<u7us> I'm wondering if we could start a ubuntu-jeos channel. Any interest?
<Amaranth> You could just start it on your own and see if it goes anywhere
<u7us> cool. uhmmm... could you point me to a page on doing such things?
<Amaranth> u7us: /msg chanserv help register
<Amaranth> you have to be in the channel first and be an op (which means be the first people in the channel)
<nalioth> #ubuntu-jeos and #jeos exist
<u7us> oops -- very embarrassed.... thanks
<Amaranth> nalioth: can you add my channel limit exception thingy back?
<Amaranth> i seem to have lost it when i linked Am|Birthday
<nalioth> Amaranth: you still have them
<Amaranth> huh, i lost my +6 at the same time
<nalioth> log out and back in
<Jack_Sparrow> Is ikonia around?
<Amaranth> weird
<gigamonkey> Can I be tested for the DCC exploit?
<nalioth> gigamonkey: have you followed the instructions?
<gigamonkey> I reconnected on 8001.
<gigamonkey> Do I also need to update firmware somewhere?
<nalioth> nope
<gigamonkey> phew. ;-)
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, gigamonkey, and thanks for your patience  :)
<gigamonkey> Thanks.
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (spunkymunky)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> what is that that mick just did with dcc send?
<no0tic> hi, is there a way to list channels created by a specified user?
<no0tic> (I asked here because nalioth told me not to bother people on #freenode)
<mc44> /nicksev info username
<mc44> perhaps
<nalioth> no0tic: no
<nalioth> only the identified user can see his/her channels
<no0tic> ok
<mc44> ah yes. I'm idioty
<inpho> anyone know why broken_ladder is banned from #ubuntu ?
<inpho> i was told to ask here
<Pici> inpho: are you broken_ladder?
<tonyyarusso> Is #ubuntu's banlist full?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, it should not be
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici, damn you ... now I want to watch black adder
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, pm
<Seveas> broken_ladder has a permban afaik
<Seveas> I don't think any of us who remember him want to see him back in there
<ompaul> inpho, so there is the answer, is there anything else we can help you with?
<ompaul> Mez, you about>
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> ahh worked it out
<inpho> afaik?
<inpho> what does that mean ompaul ?
<Seveas> it means: as far as i know
<Seveas> and I should know since I placed the ban :
<Seveas> :)
<inpho> oh, any explination as to why?
<inpho> i dont know the guy, he was just in a different channel
<Seveas> being a total jackass
<inpho> ah ok.
<ompaul> inpho, well then don't be too concerned - bans and perm bans are not given out lightly
<Seveas> can't recall the details, it's been a while
<inpho> im not concerned, was just trying to help the guy out.
<Seveas> logs would show the details if need be, I just remember him as never getting back in any channel where I'm op :)
<inpho> heh
<ompaul> inpho, well they are able to get in here - but hey they are not bothered enough to do so - what does that tell ya ?
<ompaul> so that subject is now closed on to tonights news I had a box crash after 384 days
<ompaul> tonight
<ompaul> no idea some olde kernel error
<Seveas> ompaul, isn't that ban from before this channel existed?
<ompaul> Seveas, it is
<ompaul> Seveas, we would have to go back to the tarballs wherever we have em
<nalioth> not too many of those folks  :)
<ompaul> bottom line that party is up there with one or two others
<Seveas> i'd say broken_ladder, lunitik, nzk, syf and slak
 * elkbuntu tries to tack eleaf onto the end of that
<Seveas> neh, eleaf's way too new for that
<elkbuntu> yeah, but i dont want him back
<Seveas> well, true
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you might spell it right ;-)
<ompaul> highlights everywhere
<elkbuntu> ompaul, eh?
<ompaul> ohh your right
 * ompaul wanders off to find a rock to crawl under to hide
 * elkbuntu pats ompaul
<ompaul> woof!
<Seeker`> just how bad were those people?
<ompaul> Seeker`,  bad enough to get perm bans?
<nalioth> Seeker`: you do not want to ask that.
<Seeker`> ompaul: perhaps I should of asked what you actually have to do to get a permban
<ompaul> be a repeat offender -racist -spammer -troll -combination-of-all
<Seeker`> does wii have a permban?
<ompaul> Seeker`, looks like they should
<ompaul> Seeker`, in #ubuntu*
<tonyyarusso> Doing remarkably stupid things in your follup-PM with the banning op is a common way to get standard 24-hr bans upgraded
<crdlb> 18:21 < queeneli> please don't call the police on me
<crdlb> ???
<no0tic> lol
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Jack_Sparrow> queenie  is anoying...
<no0tic> 00:25:40 < queeneli> <AprilHare> you you like lalala liike to doo huu thee is?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (queeneli)
<Jack_Sparrow> same here
<Pici> sigh...
<Pici> Now he/she is asking me why I banned them.,
<Jack_Sparrow> what is it a full moon tonight
<RaceKondition> I've changed to port 8001
<nalioth> RaceKondition: buckle up
<RaceKondition> what?
<nalioth> RaceKondition: you can rejoin #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<Seeker`> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, i think it is almost a new moon
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sasquatch isnt getting the hint either
<Seveas> it definitely is troll season though
<Seveas> <broken_ladder> what is it that i did for which i was banned?
<Seveas> <broken_ladder> hello?  i'm trying to find out why i was banned, which came about apparently randomly.
<no0tic> can I test the next? Can I? :)
<RaceKondition> nalioth: btw I've got the latest router firmware...
<ompaul> RaceKondition, quitting in the middle of a dcc thing does not help ;-)
<Seveas> queeneli, what can we do for you?
<queeneli> Seveas> well i am confused about a ban
<queeneli> Seveas> this isn't the forst time it had happened
<queeneli> Seveas> i think something is wrong with me
<Jack_Sparrow> And you dont know why?
<Seveas> queeneli, so you've repeatedly been banned and still haven't looked at the rules?
<queeneli> Jack_Sparrow no :S
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<queeneli> Seveas> it isn't only this channel and ubuntu, i been kicked out of my home, forum city etc
<ompaul> queeneli, I suggest you read those guidelines
<Seveas> queeneli, well, get some counceling then
<Seveas> queeneli, this channel is for operator questions only, your issues seem way bigger than that so we probably can't help you
<queeneli> Seveas how do you know my issue is bigger? i don't even know me
<Seveas> queeneli, by the things you tell us
<queeneli> you don't know me
<queeneli> o
<Seveas> now please stop being offtopic in ubuntu channels, especially this one
<queeneli> Seveas i din't think said much
<queeneli> seves how do i stay on topic i have nothing to say about this one
<queeneli> what now?
<ompaul> queeneli, you said too much
<Seveas> queeneli, then leave this channel please. This channel is *only* for operator matters
<ompaul> miguillo, you are now tested
<queeneli> <ompaul> O.O
<queeneli> Seveas : but i want to hang out
<Seveas> queeneli, this is not a hang out channel
<queeneli> Seveas : i know you all going to be rich that's why
<Seveas> ompaul, hey, that was my troll :P
<queeneli> so mean
<ompaul> you were asked once
<Seveas> queeneli, I said please twice, ompaul asked less-please once
<Seveas> damn you :p
<Seveas> let me have fun
<nalioth> he's about to be my troll . . . .     :(
<mc44> it's cos u gonna be rih
<mc44> *rich
<Seveas> mc44, he didn't mean you
<ompaul> lets see
<ompaul> Seveas, you could have fun yet
<Seveas> \o/
 * Seveas having fun here means queeneli not trolling somewhere else
<Seeker`> just kick ompaul if they dont come back
 * ompaul glares at Seeker` 
<Seveas> I'll kick you instead
 * Seeker` hides
<ompaul> you can hide but you can't be protected
<Seeker`> I didn't do anything wrong though :O
<queeneli> :D
<nalioth> queeneli: is there something more we can help you with?
<Seveas> queeneli, I said please twice, ompaul asked less-please twice
<Seveas> queeneli, why can't you get a hint?
<queeneli> nalioth yes
<nalioth> queeneli: and that would be?
<queeneli> nalioth why are some ops meaner than others and what can be done about it? thank you
<Seveas> queeneli, if you answer my question, I'll answer yours
<queeneli> Seveas can i get a minute to think about it?
<Seveas> 30 seconds
<Seveas> 20
<queeneli> ok done i am going to type it now
<Seveas> 10
<Seveas> 4
<Seveas> 3
<Seveas> 2
<Seveas> 1
<ompaul> bye
<PriceChild> Ahh that was a fun night.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: whatcha do?
<no0tic> has he a ban on #ubuntu that forwards here?
<Seveas> no
<nalioth> i didn't have the heart to tell him that i don't ask my magic mirror 'who is the meanest op of all' any more, (because every time i do, my mirror disintegrates)
<Seveas> nalioth, you've got competition now?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, Hockey social, indian, ice skating, pub, etc.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: sounds good
<Seeker`> nalioth: I guess that on a scale of 1 to "good", that question scores -15
<PriceChild> Seeker`, plus i'm not a fresher so don't get dirty pints thrust on me 8-)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Thats always a good thing :D
<PriceChild> and no jdong... i was not the one doing the thrusting...
<jdong> lol I wasn't gonna say a thing :D
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I assume by "dirty" you mean 50% vodka, 50% cider and 50% beer (or something similar)
<ompaul> nalioth, they bring a mirror within 10k of me and they get cut
<PriceChild> uuuu I just got my email from google asking if I was interested in engineering opportunities...
<PriceChild> *laughs*
<PriceChild> Seeker`, cider and beer are for sissys
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Oh? Real men drink smirnoff ice?
<PriceChild> we're talking dirty pint here as opposed to pint..
<jdong> Seeker`: that stuff goes down real easy though :)
<jdong> PriceChild: shut up.
<jdong> *sigh* ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (narothepharoh)
<no0tic> btw, probably you didn't notice
<no0tic> 00:25:40 < queeneli> <AprilHare> you you like lalala liike to doo huu thee is?
<no0tic> sorry
<no0tic> 00:53:42 < narothepharoh> jack_sparrow: you are an asshole
<Jack_Sparrow> I can be..  :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-07
<Seeker`> hmm, net is slow tonight
<MikeyMike> ok i was sent to ubuntu-read-topic for some router exploit
<MikeyMike> i really need to get back into #ubuntu for help on how to put 7.10 on a usb flash drive
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeyMike: pendrivelinux.com
<MikeyMike> lol but i cant get back into #ubuntu
<MikeyMike> it says i have to come here
<MikeyMike> how do i get back in
<MikeyMike> i appreciate your help haha
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeyMike: Did you read the info about fixing your router?
<MikeyMike> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeyMike: did you do it?
<MikeyMike> no
<MikeyMike> i could use the alternate port
<MikeyMike> i dont really feel like updating the firmware right now i'm in the middle of something important :/
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeyMike: Start with that..  it is disruptive to the channel to leave it for others to exploit.
<MikeyMike> i was in there for a really long time and i didn't have that problem
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, stop
<MikeyMike> i believe it was erroneous
<MikeyMike> stop what
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeyMike: Once they get a few hits, they tend to try again..
<PriceChild> Not interested in any of this talk... please read the instructions and connect on port 8001 then ask here for a test.
<MikeyMike> Jack_Sparrow,  hmm
<MikeyMike> test me
<MikeyMike> i think it was erroneous
<vorian> a hahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> hi PriceChild.. I'll be quiet now.. Hoped I could feed him his link and have him leave.
<crdlb> that was erroneous too of course
<MikeyMike> haha okay
<MikeyMike> i guess not
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, You failed. Still not interested in any of this talk... please read the instructions and connect on port 8001 then ask here for a test.
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, no problem at all :)
<MikeyMike> PriceChild,  that's fine. I understand
<MikeyMike> i'll fix it the easy way for now
<PriceChild> Just noticed all the mightyboosh episodes are still available even if the week is over :O
<MikeyMike> alrighty i'm on port 8001
<MikeyMike> touche!
<MikeyMike> :] can i get back into #ubuntu now :(
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, you can rejoin #ubuntu
<MikeyMike> thank you PriceChild
<MikeyMike> i'll fix the router later if possible
<PriceChild> no problem
<MikeyMike> ok bye
<PriceChild> well that's alie
<PriceChild> hardly any problem
<cdm10> Can I ask "who" FloodBot3 is?
<nalioth> cdm10: the brother to floodbot1 and floodbot2
<cdm10> nalioth: lemme guess... detects flooders and deals with them swiftly?
<nalioth> they're a bunch of tag team wrestlers who are here to react more quickly than we slow old humans can
<cdm10> So, have the FloodBots been in #u often before? I don't remember them every being in there
<nalioth> been in there a couple weeks now
<PriceChild> They're just a little louder lately.
<cdm10> That's strange. I've never actually seen them kick some flooder ass... do they ban-forward?
<PriceChild> floods of a different sort
<cdm10> like..
<PriceChild> and they are more of a defence
<PriceChild> rather than one person posting their xorg.conf.... a user flooding the channel with multiple bots
<cdm10> Oh, ok. So, what do they detect?
<cdm10> Tons of connections from the same IP?
<PriceChild> That's for freenode staff.
<nalioth> cdm10: unwatched whiskey, among other things ( you know how those boisterous types are )
<cdm10> Ah, so I can't know... alright.
<PriceChild> no, freenode staff are the ones who deal with stuff like that
<PriceChild> we can't really do much
<cdm10> oh, ok.
<cdm10> So, how does FloodBot do its thing?
<MikeyMike> hey PriceChild i upgraded my firmware can i rejoin on port 6667 and you test me?
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, you're back :)
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, just stick on 8001...
<PriceChild> MikeyMike, I'm willing to bet the router manufacturers haven't fixed the bug.
<MikeyMike> can you check for me just for peace of mind?
<MikeyMike> it's pretty new firmware
<cdm10> It's strange, I don't think Linksys has fixed the WRT54G.
<cdm10> Pretty popular router, you'd think they get some complaints
<MikeyMike> PriceChild,  i need to reconnect on 6667
<MikeyMike> 1 moment if you have time
<cdm10> Anyway, I'm out of here.
<mikeymike_> ok fire away :)
<PriceChild> surprise surprise
<vorian> lol
<PriceChild> He's put me in a bad mood now.
<PriceChild> and he's going to come back and go on about "oh i guess that didn't work" :/
<MikeyMike> ok i fail
<MikeyMike> stupid linksys! >.<
<MikeyMike> thanks for your time PriceChild
<PriceChild> No problem MikeyMike.
<MikeyMike> i'm safe on 8001
<MikeyMike> lol
<MikeyMike> ok bye guys
<PriceChild> Who would have thought.
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !dash is /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash »
<DaSkreech> Hi
 * Hobbsee waves
<DaSkreech> just made a small change to the dash factiod
<Hobbsee> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash »
<DaSkreech> made it a bit clearer
 * DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !dash is <reply> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<ubotu> But dash already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !no dash is <reply> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> fixed
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> this is such a nice system :)
<effie_jayx> mmm
<effie_jayx> I can't get op in my channel
<juanbond> I've fixed the dcc issue by changing to port 8001, may I be allowed to join #ubuntu again.
<Hobbsee> juanbond: you're fine, thanks for your patience
<juanbond> Thank you :)
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<ninjagambit> can i be tested
<ninjagambit> sorry forgot to log out first
<ninjagambit> i keep geting fowarded to ubuntu-read-topic about dcc exploit
<ninjagambit> can i be tested
<ninjagambit> plz
<ninjagambit> anyone there
<Seveas> nalioth, look what i found in my pm:
<Seveas> <queeneli> because if i did that(get hint) i would be dead, so many people hinted me to die, you see the point? the wisest think is persistence but it's too embarrassing eh? i can lose all my respect heh? or am i wrong? :) and i want to be an op , how can i do that please ? thaaank you :D . ban can be dangerous heh?
<Seveas> <queeneli> i have friends too
<elkbuntu> excuse me while i go piss myself laughing
 * jussio1 falls out of his chair...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops zewb is a malicious troll
<ubotu> amidaniel|away called the ops in #ubuntu (zewb)
<jpatrick> Heads up: n=esab@adsl.es-avelarbrotero.edu.pt - randomly coming online with different nicks and posting abusive comments and insult users, just banned from #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> has 3 connections too
<jpatrick> yep, just kicked them all
<elkbuntu> premptive ident ban in ubuntu :)
<jpatrick> :)
 * Seeker` thinks that people should be made to read this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ikonia> can someine just give the user wols a little nudge, got a little attitude/sulk on today
<elkbuntu> ikonia, in what regard?
<ikonia> little insulting to users, almost daring people to report him to operators
<ikonia> getting rather fed up with wols attitude now
<elkbuntu> you did say something to him yourself before you mentioned it here, right?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> other people have
<ikonia> and he said "!ops is the command if you have a problem with me"
<ikonia> so I thought it best to leave alone and ask someone to give him a quiet nudge
<ikonia> rather than make a big deal out of it as he's not insulting, just rude and nit picking on peoples issues rather than solving the problems
<ikonia> I'm dropping out for a while as it's quite counter productive assisting with him in the channel in his current mood
<ikonia> I don't really want a row
<elkbuntu> i've pm'd him, he hasnt responded though
<ikonia>  zancik_>  <IdleOne> oh yea fuck paying)
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (zancik)
<ikonia> FYU: before I go
<ikonia> FYI
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> Jucato: like it?
<Jucato> huh?
<Tm_T> remove I did
<Jucato> ah ehehe
<atlef> i have changed port, what now?
<Hobbsee> oh, neat.  another strange client
<Hobbsee> atlef: you're fine.  ban removed, thanks for your patience
<atlef> thx
<Tm_T> meh meh
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (broallz)
<nalioth> Mez: you can pull your ban, it's been klined
<nalioth> all of those trolls get klined
<Tm_T> :)
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> was an automatic response ;)
<Mez> woulda been quicker if my autoresponse had worked
<Mez> atuicomplet e*
<PriceChild> How long as +r been up?
<PriceChild> Too long then? ;)
<nalioth> PriceChild: long enough to figure the idiot isn't bringing in a fleet
<nalioth> PriceChild: guess you missed it. . .
<PriceChild> Yup only just connected
<nalioth> we've had a visitation
<PriceChild> Gah... I -J'd for clearing -unregged, now why can't I manage to put it back :/
<nalioth> the bots will do it all, PriceChild
<nalioth> just +i -unregged
<PriceChild> ahhh there they go
<PriceChild> It "could" be beneficial for them to -J #ubuntu when they clear -unregged?
<nalioth> they're supposed to do so (if humans don't get in the way)
<PriceChild> Gah I'm just ridiculously rubbish and didn't see the mode chagne.
 * nalioth pushes PriceChild back to bed
<dzb> help, I've been banned by sysdef in ubuntu.de I believe by accident with no explenation and can't contact him
<PriceChild> One moment dzb.
<dzb> thx
 * Tm_T slaps vorian_afk 
 * vorian_afk dies by the hands of Tm_T
<Tm_T> public away ;(
<PriceChild> !away > vorian_afk #
<PriceChild> dzb, He has tried to contact you.
<PriceChild> situation is now resolved... stop being silly, anything else we can help you with here?
<dzb> PriceChild, no thx... got situation cleared... closing chan... thx much
 * PriceChild didn't do anything
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Thats nothing new :D
<no0tic> Seveas, on #ubuntu-it* we have ubot-it (supybot) with Encyclopedia and we would like !ops | reason to write on #ubuntu-it-ops "nick called ops on #channel (reason)". As of now it doesn't write (reason) in any way. How could we do?
<Mez> !~ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> Mez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<nalioth> Mez?
<PriceChild> did you mean a - rather than ~ then? ;)
<Mez> I got the wrong channel ;)
<Mez> and the wrong command too
<Mez> !-ops
<ubotu> ops aliases: kops, op, medic, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12
<Tm_T> medic :--P
<jdong> lol I like medic.
<Tm_T> jdong: you know Enemy Territory game?
<Amaranth> medic!
<Amaranth> aww, it should work like that too :P
<Tm_T> it should!
<jdong> I agree
 * PriceChild wonders who death is
<jdong> Tm_T: I've seen it played a few times, don't have much familiarity with gameplay though
<Tm_T> jdong: ok, anyway, you migh have heard "I need a medic!" call then :)
<jdong> :)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I can be your death
<nalioth> PriceChild: a collector
<PriceChild> lovely
<nalioth> Tm_T: no, there was a user named "death" that wanted to join the LP team
<Tm_T> erm, interesting
<Tm_T> never heard of him
<Tm_T> doesn
<Tm_T> t that mean no?
<nalioth> Tm_T: he's brand new to LP
<Tm_T> apparently
<Tm_T> so am I though =)
<nalioth> but we know you
<nalioth> there is a difference
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> that was my point
<Tm_T> jimmacdonald: hi how can we help you?
<stdin> Tm_T: I believe he's loco op in #ubuntu-us-ak
<Tm_T> I'm a believer
<Tm_T> anyway, I can ask ;)
<stdin> or that's what my logs indicate anyway
<Pici> Yeah, hes some loco op.
<Tm_T> stdin: what was that banforward in #kubuntu ?
<stdin> Tm_T: for "poison-- has quit ("i get all my warez on Kazaa")"
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> good catch
<Tm_T> or, Katz?
<stdin> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, bro_man said: ubotu: what is a swap partition?
<Tm_T> hi poison-- how can we help you?
<poison--> really dunno how i got here
<Tm_T> poison--: what was your last quitmessage?
<poison--> dunno
<poison--> lemme check
<Tm_T> ;)
<poison--> ~i get all my warez on Kazaa~
<ubot3> poison--: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poison--> this
<poison--> why
<Tm_T> poison--: aand thats not really "nice" isn't it?
<poison--> ermmm... i use it as sarcasm...
<poison--> cant really use dat thing with kubuntu.. can i?
<Tm_T> poison--: still
<Tm_T> (you can)
<ubotu> In ubotu, bro_man said: what is a bot?
<poison--> didnt know, but if its such an ofense i will remove it
<Tm_T> !o4o | poison--
<ubotu> poison--: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Tm_T> poison--: thank you :)
<Tm_T> stdin: you there?
<poison--> can i use "Tm_T said so! :D"  as quit msg?
<poison--> eheheh
<Tm_T> sure
<jdong> lol
<poison--> :D
<Tm_T> poison--: without smiley I prefer
<poison--> k
<jdong> Might as well use "Requested by Tm_T" :)
<poison--> stdin, it worked like u said btw
<poison--> thnaks
<jdong> happy Friday everyone :)
<poison--> can i go to # now?
<poison--> beer!!
<Tm_T> poison--: should be able
<poison--> thanks Tm_T
<poison--> and sorry bout that
<Tm_T> poison--: thank you :)
<Tm_T> and have a good time
<Tm_T> poison--: something else we can help you with?
<stdin> Tm_T: I am now
<Tm_T> stdin: I removed forward
<stdin> Tm_T: ok :)
<poison--> ups
<poison--> no thanks
<poison--> l8r guys
<Tm_T> lovely
<jdong> lol don't you feel special? :)
<Tm_T> I do I do! <3
<Tm_T> seriously :))
<jdong> good, good
<Jack_Sparrow> Can we do something about gulch and his buddies chatting
<PriceChild> is he still going?1
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<PriceChild> I already warned him once.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have asked them repeatedly
<databuddy> .........................................................................................
<databuddy> my router is NOT effected
 * databuddy stabs the ops
<databuddy> plz test me then svsjoin me to #ubuntu ~_~
<Jack_Sparrow> Take care guys... See you Monday...
<PriceChild> databuddy, sorry we can't help you either then.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<PriceChild> cya Jack_Sparrow
<databuddy> sure that waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa was long enough?
<databuddy> mmyup
<PriceChild> I'm sorry could you repeat that, I didn't understand.
<nalioth> databuddy: when you drop under suspicious circumstances, it is assumed you are subject to it
<databuddy> nalioth can you just exempt my ip?
<databuddy> had a power outage ~____~
<nalioth> databuddy: you may join #ubuntu once more, and thanks for your patience
<databuddy> is that possible plz tho?
<nalioth> databuddy: if you'd quit /quitting at the oppertune times, you wouldn't be forwarded
<databuddy> nalioth i didnt /quit
<nalioth> we have bots doing the banforwarding now, databuddy, so you must have exhibited the criteria
<PriceChild> nalioth, what was the ban mask? nick or hostname?
<nalioth> PriceChild: nicks
<databuddy> nalioth only had a power outage
<nalioth> i've got it already, PriceChild
<PriceChild> databuddy, do you access irc from work as well as home?
<databuddy> no
<PriceChild> databuddy, because "somewhere" where you connect using the nick "databuddy", has been affected.
<databuddy> PriceChild actually no
<databuddy> thats not been the case for um
<databuddy> several months
<databuddy> i think i cleaned out my logs a while back so it must have been more than 6 months
<databuddy> owell
<databuddy> packet me any time i guess
<databuddy> sorry to be a bother
<databuddy> happy holidays PriceChild and nalioth
<PriceChild> databuddy was banned *yesterday*
<PriceChild> during an attack
<PriceChild> he *WAS* vulnerable
<nalioth> yes, he always is.
<PriceChild> *growls*
<databuddy> yakonw what
<databuddy> fuck this shit
<databuddy> i'm not helping ubuntuers anymore
<databuddy> PriceChild your a blooming idiot man
<databuddy> if i say i connect via a certain port then i do.
<databuddy> period.
<databuddy> i dont lie to kick it b/c i dont need to.
<databuddy> everything i got is configured to 8001
<databuddy> i demand an apology - someone else was using my nick then.
<databuddy> period
<databuddy> and i'm waiting.
 * LimCore gazes @ databuddy
<jdong> *sigh* can't he just be tested and that be settled conclusively?
<databuddy> jdong no
<PriceChild> jdong, it was
<databuddy> i'm being insulted
<PriceChild> I have not once insulted you, I have not stabbed you, nor called you a blooming idiot.
<jdong> databuddy: well insulting others is not going to help you out
<PriceChild> I have just shown you logs of you being exploited.
<databuddy> and i'm tired of the nazi ubuntu ops always doing and exibiting the same behavior
<databuddy> jdong i dont need help
<databuddy> i'm the one usually helping others
<databuddy> PriceChild no
<LimCore> nazi ubuntu ops... finally we know who did wtc
<databuddy> what you showed me was a log of someone using this nick being exploited
<databuddy> i dont always use it....
<databuddy> ive um
<databuddy> 5 on this net i think
<nalioth> LimCore: can we help you?
<databuddy> <PriceChild> You're not speaking the truth.
<databuddy> <databuddy> yes pricechild i am
<databuddy> <databuddy> your just to ignorant to see it
<databuddy> <PriceChild> Whether you can call it lying I don't know as it isn't intentional I hope.
<databuddy> now apologize.
<LimCore> nalioth: j/k
<jdong> databuddy: apologize for what?
<databuddy> for accusing me of a. not speaking the truth
<jdong> LimCore: not a very funny joke
<databuddy> and b. of implying that no matter what i say either i'm stupidly wrong or intentionally lying.
<databuddy> and c. of being a real royal prick - bad attitude would cover that one.
<LimCore> it was funny to me because that phrase was so stupid... never mind
<jdong> databuddy: ok, please, just stop, you're doing most of the insulting here.
<databuddy> jdong look man
<jdong> databuddy: take a 5 minute breather and let's see if we can fix this with cool minds
<databuddy> if he's some almighty ubuntu op then act like it. nalioth for instance is a good one. but PriceChild is like this all the time. not just with me, and i'm tired of seeing it and taking it.
<databuddy> sure i'll go smoke a cig bbiab.
<PriceChild> Thankyou.
<databuddy> yourwelcomeprick
<jdong> databuddy: ok, and if we can cease the insults on both sides, that'd be nice :)
<LimCore> databuddy: I see you like House m.d.
<PriceChild> LimCore, /topic
<nalioth> LimCore: is there something we can help you with?
<LimCore> I dont think so... why>
<nalioth> we don't like excessive idling in here
<LimCore> oh
<databuddy> house m.d. ? i dont even know what that is.......
<databuddy> jdong fine
<databuddy> i'm being a bit excessive i suppose - but he's supposed to be held to a higher standard.
<jdong> I think it's a TV show with a sarcastic old guy....
<jdong> but anyway OT.
<databuddy> it's exactly reasons like this that people quit using something wonderful as linux
<databuddy> ever see what the general feel is about gentoo>?
<nalioth> jdong: c'mon it's a TV show with a brillian British comedian
<jdong> databuddy: well from my understanding the ban bot's heuristic is pretty specific to exploit-vulnerable clients and just a quit/drop during an exploit won't trigger it. We just want to figure out why you got trapped in it
<databuddy> total pricks for the most part - quite intelligent but cant seem to get over themselves.
<jdong> databuddy: it isn't our intention to accuse you of lying...
<databuddy> but it is his.
<databuddy> and i'm tired of his attitude
<databuddy> this is something ive observed over quite a period of time - ive been about since close to the begining
<databuddy> and quite frankly its something that could be done without.
<Tm_T> what...
<databuddy> i'm not willing to continue without an apology
<jdong> I don't know enough to comment on that, but over the last 30 minutes of scrollback I don't see anything that PriceChild did that was out of line or disrespectful
<Tm_T> I agree with jdong
<databuddy> [04:36:49] <PriceChild> nalioth, what was the ban mask? nick or hostname?
<databuddy> [04:37:04] <nalioth> PriceChild: nicks
<databuddy> at that point all he had to do was say "oh could have been someone with your nick"
<jdong> hmm, anyone have logs of #ubuntu during the incident that can show what hostmask/ident was involved?
<Tm_T> databuddy: I still fail to see why all your insulting
<PriceChild> jdong, just trying to get that sorted.
<jdong> alright, cool
<databuddy> either way i'm done with ubuntu - i'm quitting helping the dev team and i think i need a better linux
<nalioth> databuddy: this is from yesterday:
<nalioth> 1196983385 17:23 -!- databuddy [n=rock@unaffiliated/databuddy] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<nalioth> 1196983385 17:23 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+bbbb Skiz_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic databuddy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<databuddy> tell ompaul i said so long
<databuddy> nalioth ok i need to change my pass too
<databuddy> mm
<databuddy> actually i'll drop this nick
<databuddy> is there a way to see what nicks are linked?
<nalioth> databuddy: /msg nickserv info databuddy
<jdong>  /msg nickserv info <nick>?
<jdong> heh.
<PriceChild> I think starscalling has a chanserv ban on...
<PriceChild> maybe not
<PriceChild> there's some wierd autorem's in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> PriceChild: anyway, I think he is the one who needs to apologise
<jdong> the word is apologize. sheesh ;-)
<Tm_T> jdong: hmm, sorry, always been difficult word to me
<jdong> lol just jerking on your chain
<jussi01> jdong: not in Oz...
<Tm_T> lol? who is this lol jerking my chain?
<jdong> Tm_T: idn but I think you like it
<Tm_T> I doubt
<jdong> jussi01: it does for our glourious country and defender of the Free World
<jdong> rofl wow I died a little inside saying that
<jussi01> jdong: sigh...
<Tm_T> :(
 * jussi01 wishes for the power to kick jdong... acros the room :P
<jdong> jussi01: don't make me shove my democracy up your nation!
<jussi01> heheh
<jdong> *sigh*, one more year, right? then all will be better again
 * jdong times a nick change....
<jdong> crap this isn't gonna work
<jussi01> dammit...
<jussi01> jdong: I was gonna kick you with a reason, but I couldnt think of a good one...
<jdong> jussi01: I'm sure you'll have plenty of chances to come up with one
<jussi01> jdong: you are never anywhere that I have ops...
<jussi01> sigh...
<jdong> and where would that be?
<jussi01> #ubuntustudio
<Tm_T> jdong: #jussi-channel
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> lol
<jdong2> aww he didn't miss.
<jussi01> jdong: you should know I was expectiing it...
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> kids
<jdong> jussi01: I'll need to come up with some new tricks then
<jdong> Tm_T: hey, it's the IRC version of a snowball fight :)
<Tm_T> jdong: please do it somewhere "away from public eye" ;)
<jdong> but that requires effort :)
<Seeker`> is the phrase "get a room" appropriate?
<Tm_T> yes, very
<jussi01> jdong: Im off to get the wife from work... I ll play snow balls later... :P
 * PriceChild wonders what ust happenned
<LjL-Mobile> A split?
<crdlb> heinlein died :)
<Flare183> same here
<LjL-Mobile> remove +j from ubuntu
<LjL-Mobile> if the bots didn't take case of that
<stdin> they didn't
<nalioth> so we can slap the bots silly now?
<LjL-Mobile> kick them i cannot debug them
<nalioth> grazi, mc44
<mc44> np
<LjL-Mobile> uh?
<nalioth> LjL-Mobile: grazi = thank you
 * nalioth runs
<LjL-Mobile> one, it's grazie
<LjL-Mobile> two, i was wondering about what
<nalioth> he showed me a new way to leverage my dual-processor powermacs stupendously underused capabilities
<LjL-Mobile> run a busy loop on one?
<inpho> cd /root
<inpho> ha wrong window sry
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: windows is "For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents" ( removed unnecessary windows bashing remark )
<ubotu> In ubotu, insp12 said: foo is foo
<PriceChild> Indeed foo is.
<mneptok> ubotu: foo is <reply>bar
<ubotu> But foo already means something else!
<mneptok> ubotu: foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> ubotu: forget foo
<ubotu> I know nothing about foo yet, mneptok
<mneptok> ubotu: foo is <reply>bar
<mneptok> ubotu: foo
<mneptok> retard
<PriceChild> !unforget foo
<ubotu> I suddenly remember foo again, PriceChild
<Pici> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<PriceChild> !foo | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: please see above
<crdlb> -_-
<Pici> o.o
<mneptok> ubotu: bar is <reply>baz
<ubotu> I'll remember that, mneptok
<mneptok> ubotu: baz is <reply>foo
<PriceChild> mmmmm I just ate half a tub of ice cream
<PriceChild> the world is a good place
<mneptok> unless you're ice cream
<PriceChild> wise words
<jaybird7> Hello, i have switched, i think, to port 8001, could i please be tested and allowed to access #ubuntu, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> jaybird7: Be patient, it sometimes takes them a few minutes
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-08
<jaybird7> Jack_Sparrow:  okay thanks
<no0tic> jaybird7, you seem ok to me, but we must wait an op :)
<mneptok> did somebody say salsa?!
<jaybird7> no0tic: ok thanks
<mneptok> jaybird7: you pass. standby.
<jaybird7> ok thanks
<mneptok> jaybird7: from what channel are you banned?
<mneptok> #ubuntu?
<jaybird7> mneptok:  yes
<PriceChild> You can rejoin #ubuntu jaybird7.
<jaybird7> okay thank you everyone :)
<mneptok> the bantracker needs coffee
<PriceChild> mneptok, /cs bans is your friend
<mneptok> I was depressed last night so I called Suicide Hotline. I got a call center in Pakistan. I told them I was suicidal. They got all excited and asked if I could drive a truck. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<PriceChild> I don't get it :/
<Jack_Sparrow> That one just went into my cute-folder
<mc44> yeah, nothing funnier than suicide bombings and racial stereotypes
<Jack_Sparrow> If the sheet fits...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry.. you are right..
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (ztomic)
<AndrewB> Was that ban for just saying RTFM?
<nalioth> no
<PriceChild> Hi xLE, how can I help?
<xLE> was gonna idle, just saw the topic though
<PriceChild> How did you find us?
<xLE> #unbuntu
<xLE> #ubuntu
<jdong> PriceChild: how did you find us? what are we? refugees?
<PriceChild> jdong, well you don't exactly just stumble here do you
<jdong> PriceChild: I guess you can if you read IRC guidelines and such
<nalioth> jdong: talk to nickserv please
<jdong> oh am I not identified?
<jdong> done
<PriceChild> and what kind of person goes along doing that? :P
<jdong> PriceChild: rofl the kind that's least likely to cause us trouble, ironically :D
<PriceChild> Of course.
 * Pici notes that he started off just idling here
<PriceChild> (We "reserve the right", but doesn't mean we always enforce it)
<effie_jayx> :O
<effie_jayx> * mneptok (n=mneptok@canonical/support/mneptok) <----------- no way
<effie_jayx> :O
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, hmm?
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  the guy is a real case...
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, real case?
<effie_jayx> he's funny
<effie_jayx> sarcastically funny
<Pici> really?
<Pici> I hadn't noticed.
<effie_jayx> but that's why I'm surpriced...
<effie_jayx> he's canonical support... that changes my whole perspective...
<effie_jayx> look at this
<PriceChild> lol
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  what was the nicest thing mneptok has ever told you...
<effie_jayx> bah.. probably sleeping
<effie_jayx> but ... he's the kinda guy you don't wanna have on your wrong side... :D
<effie_jayx> and fun too
<Pici> er, okay.
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, ask fabian for some mneptok stories some time
<Pici> see, now you've woken her.
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, heh...
<nalioth> do you mean 'funny' as in 'wears a white canvas wraparound jacket' funny?
<effie_jayx> nalioth, lol
 * mneptok stares at effie_jayx 
 * Pici hides
<mneptok> i like this coat a lot, but the sleeves are much too long.
<elkbuntu> heh
<Pici> Is it your coat?
<elkbuntu> it's the one the nice doctors gave him
<Pici> oh.  /me slaps forehead
<mneptok> Pici: nice try, but you'll never top the Amaranth "duh" moment.
<mneptok> *classic*
<Pici> mneptok: Which was that?
<PriceChild> mneptok, logs or it didn't happen
 * mneptok greps
<mneptok> floodlet ...
<mneptok> 13:27 -!- Amaranth [~amaranth@24-116-62-3.cpe.cableone.net] has joined #sysadmin
<mneptok> 13:28 < Amaranth> are CVS accounts removed after a period of inactivity? mine (twatkins) seems to be
<mneptok> 13:29 <@mneptok> Amaranth: that account appears to be functional.
<mneptok> 13:29 <@mneptok> Amaranth: are you getting some kind of error message when you try to connect>
<mneptok> 13:29 <@mneptok> ?
<mneptok> 13:30 < Amaranth> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<mneptok> 13:30 <@mneptok> is your ssh key installed on the machine from which you are trying to connect>
<mneptok> 13:30  * mneptok seems to be slightly left of the ? key today
<mneptok> 13:31 < Amaranth> mneptok: yeah, ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub matches the one i sent when i had the account created
<mneptok> 13:32 < Amaranth> ssh -v looks normal
<mneptok> 13:33 < Amaranth> debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<mneptok> 13:34 <@mneptok> can you send the full output of ssh -v to support@gnome.org please?
<mneptok> 13:34 < Amaranth> done
<mneptok> 13:36 <@mneptok> thanks :)
<mneptok> 13:38 <@mneptok> ok, it seems that ssh is falling down when trying to chdir to a $HOME you do not have'
<mneptok> 13:38 <@mneptok> which should not be an issue during CVS checkout/in
<mneptok> 13:38 <@mneptok> do you have your shell environment variables set correctly?
<mneptok> 13:39 <@mneptok> (for CVS)
<mneptok> 13:39 <@mneptok> http://live.gnome.org/Sysadmin/CVS/FAQ?action=show&redirect=CVSFAQ
<mneptok> 13:40 < Amaranth> CVS_RSH=ssh CVSROOT=:ext:twatkins@cvs.gnome.com:/cvs/gnome
<mneptok> 13:40 <@mneptok> it's gnome.org ;)
<mneptok> 13:41 < Amaranth> *facepalm*
<mneptok> 13:41 < Amaranth> works
<mneptok> 13:42 <@mneptok> yay!
<mneptok> 13:42 < Amaranth> *facepalm* x 10
<mneptok> 13:42  * mneptok pats Amaranth onna head
<mneptok> Amaranth and i share a special bond because of that
<elkbuntu> !paste | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> how rude :P
<mneptok> !biteme | elkbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biteme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> mneptok, your sleeves are flapping...
<mneptok> nalioth: those are the sacs of flab from my upper arms
<nalioth> if you insist, oh escapee from Ward 9
<stdin> I think jelousbuddy is a troll, joined a load of channels posting some "odd" stuff
<nalioth> stdin: same guy as last night with a different nick
<nalioth> we banned him out of #ubuntu and here
<stdin> well he's back in #ubuntu and #kubuntu, and just about every other channel on freenode
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-server, Kamping_Kaiser said: ubotu, JEOS is the latest addition to the Ubuntu family. It is designed for running inside VMWare and other virtualisation tools like QEMU.
<ubotu> In ubotu, bluefoxx said: !foo is fu
<Seveas> !jeos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> LjL, those floodbots sure are chatty with opping/modesetting
<Seveas> and it's not like they actually *change* the mode :)
<xchat> using kde ubuntu, how can I get to the root in terminal,,  it tells me password no good
<xchat> i know it is
<xchat> is there anyone in this room
<PriceChild> I wonder if there's an xchat script to collect all hilights when away like irssi can.
<Myrtti> why do you use xchat then? ;-)
<PriceChild> Because I can't live without the channel list.
<PriceChild> different coloured numbers just don't cut it for me :/
<Myrtti> channel list?
<Myrtti> nicklist?
<jdong> PriceChild: oh pfft fine hate on the colors
<jdong> PriceChild: isn't that just cool for you to do...
<nalioth> PriceChild must use the excerable xchat-gnome
<jdong> ROFL
<PriceChild> nalioth, pardon?
<jdong> the client with 2 buttons?
<nalioth> PriceChild: channel list?
<PriceChild> list of channels
<nalioth> PriceChild: yes, afaik, only xchat-gnome displays all the channels you're in
<Myrtti> why do you need it
<Myrtti> oh
<PriceChild> normal xchat does that...
<nalioth> does it?  i've never seen it do so.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: irssiproxy with proxyaway?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<PriceChild> nalioth, http://york.pricechild.co.uk/screenshot.png - the list on the left?
<Myrtti> and besides, the numbers are soon enough in your backbone
<PriceChild> I know I know Myrtti....
<PriceChild> "one day"... when I find somewhere I can leave a screen or bouncer going, I will make the move
<nalioth> PriceChild: wow.  what feature is that?
<PriceChild> nalioth, pardon?
<nalioth> as i said, PriceChild, i've never seen that feature when i use xchat
<PriceChild> The channel list?! :/
<nalioth> yes, PriceChild, the channel list
<PriceChild> you're being sarcastic aren't you
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> so much for honesty
<PriceChild> That's just standard xchat..
<PriceChild> you can change the tree view to tabs at the bottom if wanted, but that's rubbish
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (ihadgentoo abusive)
<PriceChild> Yay I found a script that will log hilights for me :d
<PriceChild> grr hilights even when not away :/
<Seeker`> is there any way i can find out a users email address?
<nalioth> Seeker`: /msg nickserv info NICK
<Seeker`> hmm, doesn't list it
<nalioth> then ask them
<Seeker`> the problem is that they aren't responding
<Seeker`> in fact, they haven't said anything since at least 21st november (in ubuntu-scribes anyway)
<Seeker`> I need to get mootbot to register its nick, and he is the only person with access to the server
<ubotu> In ubotu, gourgi said: what is bash
<ninjagambit> i need a test
<nalioth> ninjagambit: you follow the instructions?
<ninjagambit> nalioth: yeah
<nalioth> ok, ninjagambit you can rejoin #ubuntu and thanks for putting up with us  :)
<ninjagambit> said if failed
<ninjagambit> ?
<ninjagambit> it*
<nalioth> said what failed?
<ninjagambit> the dcc testthing
<ninjagambit> you sent
<ninjagambit> in status
<nalioth> you're still here, so it passed.
<ninjagambit> ok thankis
<ninjagambit> thanks*
<pleia2> aw, orphaned ubotu :(
<Seveas> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2007-December/000374.html
<Seveas> poor bot
<Seveas> he's been so neglected, someone needs to take care of him
<ompaul> Seveas, I here there is a guy in .nl who is brilliant at this stuff
 * ompaul reads that again
 * jdong whacks ompaul with the OED
<ompaul> hahaha
<Seeker`> just how much time does maintaining ubotu take?
<nalioth> maintainig should take little time
<nalioth> adding/modifying features will use whatever time you can provide
<Seeker`> hmm
 * Seeker` is potentially interested in helping
<Seeker`> its written in python, isn't it?
<PriceChild> Yup
<PriceChild> supybot based
<Seeker`> i recon that may disqualify me then, as i have never really done any python coding
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> evening
<ompaul> ikonia, are you on the ubuntu-irc mailing list
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I may join now that my mail server is up and running again
<ompaul> agg -- there was a mail to it eariler
<ompaul> let me point you to it and you can have a look at the archives
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> fyi: dinner was a delight ;)
<ompaul> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<ompaul> as nice as my fillet stake? ;-)
<ikonia> potentially better, indian tuna steaks ;)
<ompaul> something fishy about that
 * ompaul shoots an instance of himself in the foot an all other instances start bleeding
<ikonia> you should be shot
<ikonia> and not in the foot
<ikonia> what month/thread should I be looking for
<ompaul> last message
<ikonia> only one in dec is ubotu
<ompaul> yah
<ompaul> you any good with python?
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I'm ok, but slow with python
<ikonia> I have to work it through a lot
<ompaul> ack
<ikonia> although it's something that would serve me better to get sharp with due to my contributions to the 2.2 branch on vexim
<ikonia> I'll have a look at the code and see how much I follow off the bat on ubutu
<ikonia> ubotu even
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> shut up ;)
<ompaul> hahaha
<ikonia> ompaul: are you ringing ?
<ompaul> ikonia, no
<ikonia> oops
<ompaul> not me
<ikonia> its my mum
<ompaul> you need dect handsets
<ubotu> Lynoure called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> ha ha
<PriceChild> *smiles*
<ikonia> what's making you smile ?
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry that was unintentional...
<crdlb> you fall asleep on the spacebar? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep.. I was on the phone
<Jack_Sparrow> I deserved that one.. but todd needs to go for trolling
<PriceChild> I'll take a look.
<jdong> ow!
<jussi01> jdong: ?
<jdong> 15:43 -!- jdong [n=dizzle@ubuntu/member/jdong] has left #ubuntu-ops [requested  by Seveas: "get a bigger cluebat"]
<jdong> slow reaction
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> cripes... its after midnight alreadyt
<nalioth> jdong: need more practice recognizing /removes done to your person?
<jussi01> heeheheh
<PriceChild> How long can you remove the dong from a channel before he notices? Place your bets now!
<jussi01> lol
<jdong> PriceChild: you have no idea how suggestive that sounded :)
<PriceChild> *headdesks*
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<PriceChild> I notice that "easy flash instillation" is now broken...
<jdong> PriceChild: being backported.
<PriceChild> jdong, is there already a bug filed for it?
<jdong> PriceChild: talketh to imbrandon
<jdong> I'm a bit too sleepy to deal with thinking
<PriceChild> I always try and find one before filing a bug myself but miss them so often 8-)
<Jack_Sparrow> can we nickspam for "stupidbitch"
<PriceChild> jdong, just found out why I didn't see an existing bug.... its been marked as "fix released" already.
<MenZa> Pici, honestly, am I the only one who's about to wet himself from forty-eight?
<Pici> I'm pretty close to banning him, just waiting for him to go over the line again.
<Pici> but hes just a troll
<MenZa> Yeah, I know
<MenZa> A funny troll, nonetheless
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-09
<jussi01> PriceChild: got a min?
<PriceChild> jussi01, yeah sure
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: what do you mean a script to log hilights?  What crazy client do you use where that's not default?
<crdlb> PriceChild: btw that's a script for irssi to give you a proper channel list
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: hrm?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, xchat... I just want to be able to have a little window that gives me all my hilights and channels since i've been away.
<PriceChild> crdlb, pfft its gotta be crackful
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: irssi gives you a list in the server window automatically when you /away to come back
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I know :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I'm a wee bit surprised at XChat...
<crdlb> PriceChild: nah not really :)
 * Seeker` has a seperate "hilight" window in irssi
 * Seeker` hasn't had any hilights yet today :(
<jussi01> Seeker`:  :P
<Seeker`> woo :P
<PriceChild> crdlb, linky?
 * jussi01 -> bed
<Seeker`> night
<crdlb> PriceChild: http://archive.f0rked.com/screenshots/irssi20051016.png
<PriceChild> cool, link to that script?
<crdlb> http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<crdlb> search it for "awl"
<jdong> PriceChild: you mean marmalade?
<nalioth> crdlb: what does that do?
<crdlb> adds a window list to show activity instead of the [Act: 2,4,5,9,12,13,42] thing
<nalioth> ah
 * nalioth has his numbers memorized
 * tonyyarusso too, or at least the vast majority of them
 * Pici three
<crdlb> I used to know them before I started using that script :)
<nalioth> does it change the window order?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Also, search for "Hilight Window" on the same page - it gives you a small window at the top of the screen showing only the hilights
<PriceChild> Seeker`, I know how to do that bit thanks :)
<Seeker`> nalioth: No, but it gives them names, so you have less need to remember them
<Seeker`> PriceChild: oh, sorry
<nalioth> Seeker`: crdlb: what does it do if you have 83 windows open?
<crdlb> takes up half the screen :p
<nalioth> right.
 * nalioth will stick with his numbers
<Seeker`> nalioth: I'm not silly enough to be in that many channels :D
<nalioth> well, i go where i'm needed
<Seeker`> I dont know how someone could keep track of 83 windows
 * jdong wishes irssi would use a hex numbering system to save space :D
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> my windows go from 1-9, then 0, then q-o, then it starts at 20
<Seeker`> I haven't worked out how to select window 20 yet
<tonyyarusso> jdong: rofl - it would only save space if you had >100
<tonyyarusso> or <16
<jdong> tonyyarusso: meh I'm no number theory freak but I think even as long as int(n/10) > int(n/16) you win
<nalioth> 0_0
 * nalioth just loaded awl
<jdong> nalioth: screen shot!
 * nalioth just unloaded awl
<crdlb> hah
<nalioth> not for me, but thanks for the info
<PriceChild> haha :)
<Seeker`> how do I select window 20?
<PriceChild> /win 20
<crdlb>  /win 20? :)
<nalioth> Seeker`: depends on how you set your client up
<crdlb> I use alt+a for getting to those windows a lot
 * nalioth can't answer any of those questions, cuz his irssi is not really standard any more . . . .
 * Seeker` uses esc+# to get to windows atm
<tonyyarusso> jdong: wouldn't that work out to the same as what I said for all hyperion-allowable values of n?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: AAAAHH MY HEAD *SMACK*
 * tonyyarusso ponders
<tonyyarusso> jdong: Nah, your equation is buggy
<jdong> tonyyarusso: wouldn't be surprised
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, valenzetti equation?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: if n=30, int(n/10)=3, int(n/16)=1, 3>1, but the hexadecimal representation (1e) takes the same number of digits to display (2).
<jdong> tonyyarusso: ok then I think we need to use log16 vs log10 of n
<tonyyarusso> jdong: yeah, in some fashion or another I'm sure it needs a log
<no0tic> probably with lastlog you can manage to do something
<tonyyarusso> jdong: You gain if int(log(n)/log(10)) < int(log(n)/log(16)) (domain of function is n>0)
<tonyyarusso> ie, decimal values 10-15, 100-256, 1000-4096, 10000-65536.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: sounds reasonable.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: now the question is, what ranges do you lose?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: none.  You can only be equal or better.
<tonyyarusso> So in that sense, sure, I guess it helps.
<jdong> :)
<tonyyarusso> Why are we having this discussion again?  :P
<jdong> lol
<PriceChild> because you are nerds
<jdong> tonyyarusso: to pave the way for base64 irssi window numbering :)
<jdong> PriceChild: and you aren't.
<tonyyarusso> haha
<PriceChild> jdong, no, i'm a geek
<PriceChild> there is an incredible difference
 * Seeker` is a geek, and proud of it
<jdong> PriceChild: incredulous difference to me.
<PriceChild> jdong, pish posh
<jdong> PriceChild: hah another britishism :)
<jdong> keep em coming
<PriceChild> twss
<PriceChild> I thought you'd like it.
<jdong> PriceChild: I do :)
<Seeker`> whats so good about britishisms?
<PriceChild> they're..... british!
<Seeker`> jolly good
<jdong> smashing good laugh I dare say
<Seeker`> tally-ho
<nalioth> jimmacdonald: can we help you ?
<nalioth> inpho: can we help you?
<nalioth> K`Tetch: can we help you?
<PriceChild> mhatcher, can we help you?
 * MenZa hides behind tonyyarusso
 * tonyyarusso gives MenZa a cookie
<MenZa> :D
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ctothej> someone test me please
<ctothej> and let me know if i can join the chan again
<nalioth> did you follow the instructions, ctothej ?
<ctothej> yep, port 8001 for pidgin
<nalioth> ok
<ctothej> anything beyond that?
<nalioth> ctothej: you're good to go, thanks for putting up with us  :)
<ctothej> sure... thanks
<ubotu> ardchoille called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (Kr4t05 Wants some attention i here and #kubuntu)
<nalioth> taken care of
<Hobbsee> thanks nalioth
<ubotu> GionnyBoss called the ops in #ubuntu (Anastasia_- sends ads on join)
<tonyyarusso> confirmed, removed
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: poke us, please
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ah, right.  sorry.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: it looks like a virus/trojan masquerading as porn.
<nalioth> i'm not worried about the content, i just want to remove the irritant from the network
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: your ban is now removable
<tonyyarusso> okay, ty
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bugs, persia said: ubotu: bugsquad is <reply> The Ubuntu BugSquad is the first point of contact for bugs filed about Ubuntu.  For more information, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad.  Documentation about processes is available from  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs.  Also see the /topic of #ubuntu-bugs.
<jussi01> good morning all
<jussi01> !feisty-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Tm_T> meh
<jussi01> A little out of date...
<jussi01> Tm_T: go back to your hole... :P
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Premium5pam)
<Tm_T> mmmmmh
<Tm_T> the lonely channel without my powers, oh well :--P
<jussi01> Tm_T: that guy in #kubuntu loves you... :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: he does
<jussi01> hehe... why is it that people get so grumpy?
<Tm_T> who knows
<Tm_T> jussi01: awww, he quit from irc because of me :(
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, demento said: !clone is an application?
<Myrtti> merh
 * Tm_T pokes Myrtti
<jussi01> Myrtti: is that a krapula merh? :P
<Myrtti> no, I'm just trying to make myself depressed before I get the news tomorrow that I didn't get the lovely and most wonderful apartment I went to see just now
<Myrtti> I know I'm not going to get it
<Myrtti> it would be too perfect
<jussi01> Myrtti: description?
<Myrtti> 33m^2, next to 3K-supermarket, church, library, jogging track and bus stops. Bathroom renovated, view to pine trees, squirrels.
<Myrtti> 380 incl. water
<jussi01> NICE!
<jussi01> in which city?
<Myrtti> Tampered
<Myrtti> -d
<jussi01> nice. I will be down that way at christmas.
<jussi01> (the inlaws live in Orivesi)
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> not in Nokia :-P
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> thankfully
<Myrtti> oh, it would be SO loverly if I got that place
<Myrtti> it's on the other side of the city from Hervanta, but actually a bus goes straight to the front door of my previous workplace in Hermia
 * jussi01 wishes Myrtti good luck
<PriceChild> What's she doing?
<PriceChild> gonna try and hop on one leg for the rest of the day?
<Myrtti> who, me?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> I went to see an apartment
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Will you do that
<Seeker`> gah, its too cold in here
<Seeker`> my hands are seizing up - I cant type properlyu
<Myrtti> get to know if I get it tomorrow
<PriceChild> Myrtti, that's boring :/
<PriceChild> I think you should go see an apartment while hopping.
<PriceChild> And then I would wish you good luck too.
<pleia2> hehe
<PriceChild> I just don't feel motivated enough if its just any old apartment :/ Sorry.
<pleia2> good luck Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> PriceChild: it was the most perfectly situated, cheap and lovely apartment
<PriceChild> Gonna get it?
<Myrtti> even the bathroom had a big window to the pine tree view :-P
<PriceChild> haha well that clinches it then
<Myrtti> it's not my decision anymore. I wan't it, but it's the landlords choice
<Myrtti> I'm not the only one
<jussi01> Myrtti: LOL, I love your knitted covers...
<Seeker`> Myrtti: how many other people wnat it?
<Myrtti> four or five
<Myrtti> jussi01: oh yes, I was in the middle of blogging about rsync, tar and split
<Myrtti> omg, there's the swimming pools right like, next door :-o
<Myrtti> Me Wanna!
<Myrtti> ;___;
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why *wouldn't* you get it?
<Myrtti> miss-spent youth
<Seeker`> :(
<ikonia> evening guys :D
<Seeker`> heya ikonia
<Seeker`> hows things on your side of Bath?
<ikonia> cold
<ikonia> just lit a fire and put family guy on
<ikonia> clearing my hang over :)
<ikonia> how about you
<Seeker`> am also cold - Have turned the heating on. Hopefully it will warm up enough for my finger coordination to get back to what it should be
<Seeker`> typing a literature review with cold hands isn't fun :{
<ikonia> agreed
<Seeker`> woo for coursewrok deadlines
<ikonia> ahh to be a student again
<Jack_Sparrow> morning ikonia
<ikonia> afternoon here
<ikonia> but morning to you
<Jack_Sparrow> time as always..is relative
<ikonia> unless your a time lord or in the matrix
<ikonia> I am neither
<Jack_Sparrow> I love Dr Who
<Jack_Sparrow> fun show
<ikonia> certainly is
<Seeker`> ikonia: I also have some nasty maths to do
<Seeker`> but I have finished 75% of that, and i;m not sure whether the effort required for the last 25% of the work is worth it
<ikonia> its always worth it
<ikonia> think "first"
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I was able to rewrite my stupid vb6 program to run under wine or windows
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: kudos
<Seeker`> ikonia: The maths coursework is worth 25% of unit which is worth 20% of a year which is worth 70% of my degree
<Jack_Sparrow> Now my dual booters can backup change edit or get man pages for Ubuntu System files..
<ikonia> interesting approach
<Jack_Sparrow> Like I said..stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> but so are some of my users... 70 - 85 yrs old
<Seeker`> and I have completed some of the question, so I should get some marks for it
<ikonia> nice to make something fit for purpose
<Jack_Sparrow> I found it much easier to teach them how to get around in UB than to keep windows working and bug free
<ikonia> my parents use linux for a desktop for their needs and I'm surprised how easy they have adapted to it
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I still give my wifes parents windows, just disable the network card in thehardware setup
<jpatrick> I've installed Kubuntu on my family's computers
<PriceChild> inpho, K`Tetch mhatcher, Can we help you?
<Tm_T> SWAT: hi how can we help you?
<SWAT> Tm_T, hi. It's unusual to be greated like this. ATM you can't help me. I'm an op for the dutch channel, hence I joined
<Tm_T> SWAT: shame :(
<SWAT> really, it's a sunday evening (over here at least), take the time to relax and enjoy yourself.
<Tm_T> SWAT: ah, you apparently have missed our inside joke :))
<SWAT> the sarcastic undertone?
<Tm_T> mmm, no
<SWAT> I have just returned from a stressfull weekend, so please excuse when I'm not at the top of my game
<Tm_T> just tried to make you bit confused :)
<SWAT> keep on trying ;)
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> SWAT: I could hug you if I were that kind of person
<ubotu> macaholic called the ops in #ubuntu (wols)
<macaholic> Wols was talking dirt.
<ompaul> macaholic, rubbish in some ways
<LjL> macaholic, perhaps wols is a little... so... but, i don't see how calling !ops was warranted
<ompaul> macaholic, don't call ops
<ompaul> unless the channel is under attack and remember
<LjL> he said "go away", that's not entirely polite i agree, but
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<macaholic> I cannot use apt-get, this is my second reinstall.,
<macaholic> This is a productivity machine.
<ompaul> this is not a help channel
<ompaul> you were removed from the help channel - for abusing the !ops and someone telling you to go away is not an emergency in my books
<LjL> macaholic, i'd have refused to help you with your problem too until i'd see the full apt-get output. it might seem irrelevant to you, but perhaps a single output line, without the context of which packages were being installed etc, can be quite meaningless unless perhaps you're some APT guru of kinds
<macaholic> He didn't want to help me just because I didn't paste the lines that said what packages I wanted to install and which ones installed successfully.
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> macaholic, ^^ fill that out with the required details
<ompaul> macaholic, so it seems you know how you did not help the person who is willing to help if you tell them what they want to know
<ompaul> macaholic, how does that look if you stand on the other side of the fence?
<macaholic> (list of packages wanting to be installed)
<macaholic> Do you want to continue?  Yes
<macaholic> (Get lines)
<macaholic> Fetched 37MB in 3m23s (183kB/s)
<macaholic> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libpam-runtime
<macaholic> Is the output.
<macaholic> I don't need to tell him what I am or am not installing.
<ompaul> that is your call - not his I take it, and as you don't meet his criteria I think he is within his rights to say no
<LjL> says who?
<LjL> if i google that error, for instance, i see (in debian)
<LjL> "This is generally a badly constructed CD set with interdependencies between the binary disks in the set. It's not supported.
<LjL> just an example, but this seems like for instance one *would* like to know the full output, including whatever you were installing
<Myrtti> and no, this still usn't the help channel
<LjL> he's probably uninstalled dpkg
<ompaul> ooch
<ompaul> how many languages can you say "I hate that" in?
<LjL> i hate that, ich hasse es, jag hatar det, lo odio, lo odio
<Myrtti> vihaan sitä
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> elvish doesn't count
<ompaul> LjL, the winnnnnaaaaaaaaa
<no0tic> hi LjL!! howdy?
<LjL> tired, but ok
<LjL> you?
<no0tic> fine, no news at all, btw
<no0tic> your wrist?
<LjL> better. haven't used a computer for a couple of days, that seemed to help :)
<LjL> well, i *have* used my a500+, but just to play pinball fantasies
<ikonia> LjL: a500 ! do you have moonstone ?
<LjL> nope, i had (and have) very few games really
<ikonia> find it ;)
<ikonia> LjL: are you running workbench 4 ?
<LjL> well i can't use the amiga anymore now though :)
<LjL> ikonia, uh? it's a 500+. 1 meg ram. 68000 7 mhz.
<LjL> besides, i would never even touch os 4 :)
<LjL> AROS at best
<no0tic> :)
<LjL> the 500+ has got wb 2.04, although i have got 2.1 later
<ikonia> I've got wb4 here, but I've not got around to running it
<LjL> what hardware?
<ikonia> a1200
<ikonia> but I planned to run it in an emulator rather than setup the kit
<ikonia> just to see wb4
<ikonia> I'm just curious
<LjL> ah well now there are indeed some PPC emulators good enough to allow trying that
<LjL> although i'm not sure there's any emulator with specific support for Amiga emulation
<ikonia> I'm just interested in what the have happened
<LjL> so one would have to twiddle a bit i suppose
<ikonia> LjL: there are a few amiga emultors out there
<LjL> ikonia, there's basically just UAE (and WinFellow for games)
<LjL> and UAE never emulated a PPC
<ikonia> I thought there was another too
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<LjL> amigaos 4 doesn't run on 68k
<ikonia> I've not followed it at all, I got given it by a friend who used to be big on the demo sense and just thought I'd try it for interest
<LjL> you need a PPC emulator... there's QEmu, PearPC (still around?), and perhaps some others
<ikonia> pear is still around
<LjL> still i don't think it'd be trivial to trick os 4 into believing it's running on amiga hardware
<ikonia> no, I guess you may be right
<ikonia> I'll do a little research before diving in
<LjL> anyway, as far as i know, there's nothing *particularly* exciting
<LjL> no memory protection, for starters
<LjL> and that's currently the one show-stopper as far as amigaos & clones go, IMHO
<LjL> check out www.aros.org rather
<ikonia> I shall
<LjL> that can run hosted in linux (actually, it's the way it's mostly run by its developers), and it crashes very well
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<rodserling> Hey, can I get tested for #ubuntu? Thanks
<ompaul> rodserling, we'll think about it over the next min or so ;-)
<LjL> rodserling: sorted
<tomaw> +b *!*@pi3!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic <- hehe
<LjL> ahum...
<rodserling> Yeah!!!
<ompaul> rodserling, sorry I got called to one side as I started to set up
<ompaul> LjL, good catch
<LjL> i didn't catch anything, i unbanned pi3 by mistake and then re-banned with the wrong syntax :)
<ompaul> LjL, rodserling was a catch I thought
<LjL> i thought rodserling was an irc user
<rodserling> I almost got away
<ompaul> hahahaaha
<LjL> follow-up from #ubuntu-offtopic ban, in PM:
<LjL> [19:58:13] <kahrytan> I did stop asking didnt I? geeze.
<LjL> [19:59:55] <kahrytan> Ask her.  I didnt even msg her again. And CoC does not have the word 'harrassment' so I am right.
<LjL> [20:00:45] <LjL> you really asked for it in other ways. make your case in -ops if you want, though i suggest you wait a little while before doing it
<LjL> ("so i am right", yup)
<LjL> btw, kahrytan has trolled previously, to my knowledge.
<ikonia> always handy to know
<ompaul> LjL, was that today
<LjL> ten minutes ago
<ompaul> or last evening
<ompaul> the ban
<LjL> yes, ten minutes ago
<LjL> [20:03:03] <kahrytan> Im just saying CoC doesnt specify it. and it can be updated to meet it. [20:05:01] <kahrytan> So you banned me partyl because I state a flaw in the CoC [20:06:10] <LjL> we all seemed pretty much convinced that the CoC does cover it ("be respectful", for starters). i banned you for arguing that you were "right" rather than just apologizing. but i'm really not supposed to discuss this in PM. come to -ops if you like. [20:07:23]
<LjL> <kahrytan> lol Be Respectful is reason why I stopped asking.
<ompaul> just looked - my reaction is: your conversation was not respectful, you can contemplate that for a while - we'll work out the duration later
<ompaul> later is later
<ompaul> inviting them here
<ompaul> kahrytan> No thanks.
<ompaul> so I guess that answers that
<LjL> so does the refusal to answer my own invites
<LjL> [20:09:25] <kahrytan> I dont see need for channel discussion. We're having civil conversation.
<LjL> typical troll argument
<LjL> why can't channel discussion be just as civil, one wonders?
<ompaul> that calls for zero response
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> ahaha
<Daviey> 19:12:28 <+ompaul>  Zero # :D
<LjL> [20:12:34] <kahrytan> If you insist in talking in a channel, then goto #kahrytan. Otherwise, I'm not going to -ops.
<nalioth> invite them to ##moderation
<ompaul> LjL, that again calls for no reply
<LjL> nalioth: why on earth? what's wrong with #ubuntu-ops?
<ompaul> nalioth, ohh no not that ;-)
<nalioth> LjL: ##moderation is neutral
<LjL> nalioth, he refused to *check* if we'd be neutral.
<nalioth> well, #kahrytan is his channel and -ops is ours.  ##moderation is a neutral channel
<nalioth> which is why it exists
<LjL> and #ubuntu-ops is the place where one should first come to appeal a ban
<LjL> anyway, i invited him to ##moderation
<LjL> [20:17:07] <kahrytan> I got a problem with that too.
<LjL> i'm not replying anymore.
<ikonia> most interesting
<ikonia> query, if someone choses to behave like this, why would one attempt to tempt him to appeal the ban ?
<nalioth> let them stay banned
<ikonia> surly if someone want to be unbanned they must meet the ubuntu policy/procedure ?
<ikonia> ahh ok, I was just querying that
<PriceChild> Anyone give me a one line explanation of the kahrytan thing? Harrassing riotkittie in pm?
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah. although i probably wouldn't have banned if i didn't know kahrytan as a troll i guess
<LjL> but the subsequent refusal to discuss it in other than a private query does quite seem to confirm my troll suspicions
<PriceChild> Did riotkittie come to us in any way? Or is this just from conversation in -offtopic?
<LjL> "harassing" basically meant asking about her age, afaicu
<LjL> PriceChild, just from conversation.
<PriceChild> ok
<LjL> [20:25:31] <kahrytan> I got a problem with other ops and log bots
<ompaul> PriceChild, and in channel
<PriceChild> ompaul, "in channel" being -offtopic?
<ompaul> y
<PriceChild> did you just try to tab-complete "yes"? :P
<LjL> PriceChild: edited logs for your convenience http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47582/
<nalioth> what other ops and log bots are in ##moderation?
<ompaul> no I am eating
<nalioth> leave him banned
<LjL> nalioth: he won't know until he joins, i suppose
<PriceChild> LjL, yup went through -offtopic thanks.
<LjL> he just doesn't want to know i also suppose
<ompaul> I think I removed him last evening for similar but very early on in his thinking so to speak
<ompaul> na twas not him
 * ompaul wonders at ompauls memory
<PriceChild> ompaul, who is STFU.or.you.will.find.my.foot.in.y0ur-ass.us ?
<nalioth> PriceChild: where do you see that?
<ompaul> no idea but that is as good as a bad quit message
<ompaul> nalioth, #ubuntu
<ompaul> llnk was the user
<PriceChild> Ah I see him
<nalioth> lovely
<PriceChild> I think elcasey a regular in #ubuntuforums as rm-rf.us
<jdong> PriceChild: yeah, before that he had some colourful ones too
<PriceChild> ah yes
<PriceChild> those were threatenned against me a little iirc
<jdong> so it might not be intentional
<PriceChild> pardon?
<jdong> PriceChild: the way I understood it, it was a randomly assigned bouncer hostname
<PriceChild> oh no
<PriceChild> he chose it
<nalioth> that was definitely NOT randomly assigned
 * ikonia notes down the best excuse "that was randomly assigned by my isp"
<jdong> haha
<PriceChild> I think I'm going to start referring to Canonical as ¢anonical.
<Seeker`> ¢aN°N1¢aŁ
<PriceChild> Not quite what I meant
<jdong> KNonikal for all you Kubuntu supporters.
 * PriceChild head desks
<ompaul> Seeker`, so nice of you to care
<ompaul> ¢ænøn→¢æł is not what he meant either
<Myrtti> i wan't ops at -offtopic
<Myrtti> now
<Myrtti> want, even
 * rob hazards a guess that Ubotu is just supybot running with some custom plugins that Seveas wrote having taken a look at what was pulled down from bzr
<Seveas> yup
<rob> Seveas, so you just stuck everything into the plug-ins directory for supybot? What did you do with the stuff sitting in the main directory (the web stuff)?
<Seveas> code for that lives in plugins/
<Seveas> data/config is accessible for the one taking over
<rob> ah okay, so supybot has its own webserver?
<Seveas> no, it's html and cgi served by apache
<rob> oh okay.
<dmcglone> X you here?
<stdin> dmcglone: evading bans, then bragging about it is not a good thing to do
<dmcglone> do I look like I need advise from you stdin?
<stdin> depends, do you want to get back into #kubuntu ?
<dmcglone> first I wasn't bragging about it, second I got banned for trying to show somebody something
<dmcglone> thats why I was laughing about it
<stdin> I know why you got banned, I set the ban
<Myrtti> sad
<stdin> and if you got removed for it the first time, why do it again?
<dmcglone> you talking about the first time I typed it?
<dmcglone> it's funny how I got banned for asking a stupid question, but that dude was cussing like a druken sailor and he didn't get banned
<stdin> yes, you abused the bot and were using bad language so you were removed, then you did it again so were banned
<stdin> the 2nd time you did it, you said "<dmcglone> I got kicked the other day for this:"
<stdin> so you have no excuse for it
<Myrtti> even sadder
<dmcglone> oh so if I acknowledge why I got kicked, but someone else can cuss all day it's ok?
<stdin> that person was warned and stopped
<stdin> you were warned the first time, then persisted
<Myrtti> someone else's misbehaviour don't make your any more exceptable
<PriceChild> dmcglone, others' behaviour is NO excuse for your own.
<dmcglone> Ah I guess.
<Myrtti> accept.. oh whatever
<Myrtti> me, bed. todeloo fellas
<dmcglone> want me to ask for forgivness?
<stdin> dmcglone: please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmcglone> why did you bring me in here in the first place?
<dmcglone> because I was laughing about getting banned?
<stdin> because otherwise you'd have reconnected in a day or two and tried to get back in to #kubuntu
<stdin> like you did this time
<dmcglone> Oh so your saying I can't go back in there at all?
<stdin> not if you don't agree to abide by the guidelines, if you do then I have no problem letting you back in
<stdin> all I ask is that you read the guidelines and agree to abide by them
<dmcglone> I have read them, but you took me out of #kubuntu because I was laughing about it.
<stdin> no, I took you out because the original ban was still in place as well
<stdin> dmcglone: so you agree to abide by those guidelines?
<dmcglone> I always did
<stdin> obviously not, as the guidelines do say not to abuse the bot and not to use bad language
<stdin> as long as you agree not to do either, I'll unban you
<dmcglone> Hmmm was I the only one?
<stdin> only one for what?
<dmcglone> I asked if I was the only 1 that used bad language in there
<stdin> no, but you were the only one to have been asked not to prior to that
<dmcglone> No I wasn't, and what I said was mild to what I seen, yet I'm the one that gets the 3rd degree
<stdin> as others have said, others behaviour is no excuse
<dmcglone> I guess your right
<Seveas> good guess :)
<stdin> dmcglone: ok, you can rejoin #kubuntu now
<dmcglone> I'm wondering if I should
<stdin> your choice
<dmcglone> I'm afraid you will kick my butt if I do ;-)
<stdin> as long as you abide by the guidelines, I'll have no reason to :)
<dmcglone> we both know I could just change my name and IP and be on in no time. LOL
<dmcglone> LOL
<Seveas> and you'll be gone again in no time if you misbheave :)
<dmcglone> I'm just pulling your leg
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> are we good?
<Seveas> I'm good, don't know about you :)
<dmcglone> I'm too old for this sh.... ah cought myself
<dmcglone> anyway, it's cool. I'm cool
 * LjL puts on his glasses
<LjL> oh i was right! it's a troll!
<ikonia> LjL: your spotting tallent is strong tonight
<dmcglone> LjL nah i'm not a troll, i'm just sitting here getting the 3rd and acting stupid
<LjL> which is certainly what this channel is for, yes?
<LjL> also, it's kind of a new level of trollage... to keep trolling and threatening ban evasion *after* the ban is lifted
<LjL> when i was young, trolls actually pretended to be happy with their ban being lifted
<ikonia> the bar has been raised
<LjL> then acted ok for a couple of days
<LjL> and then started trolling again
<LjL> but now just after being banned
<LjL> nto
<LjL> n. o. t.
<dmcglone> I got banned for showing something that I was banned for. LOL
<LjL> wee recursive ban
<ikonia> why is that funny
<LjL> hope that's not too much of a strain on the servers
<dmcglone> it was stupid on my part, but hey some people have to lead by example
<dmcglone> ikonia, I think it's funny because I'm way too old to care.
<dmcglone> and I think it was funny also because it was stupid on my part
<LjL> yeah, at 15 you begin trolling out of habit rather than actually being thrilled at it as you are at 14
<dmcglone> for doing it 2 times!
<LjL> but, do you have any further issues to bring to us?
<dmcglone> am I supposed to leave?
<Seveas> yes, this is not an idling channel
<LjL> well, yes
<dmcglone> but I was brought here?
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> OK
<dmcglone> i'm kidding
<dmcglone> I'll leave, unless you would like to kick me?
<dmcglone> LOL bye
<LjL> gah, he was too fast
<stdin> you can catch him in #k ;)
<LjL> yeah i know, i just got a new highlight
<LjL> (yay, now more than 50% of messages trigger me a highlight)
<nalioth> LjL: i suspect you need to reorder your highlights  :(
<LjL> reorder as in priorities, or reorder as in remove some, or both?
<LjL> something that makes me suspicious is that i often get highlighted and have no idea why
<LjL> and browsing through the list is a bit too cumbersome, what with there being no search function
<nalioth> i suspect if you reprioritize, you'll remove some of the highlights
<LjL> i suspect you're right
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu-us ()
<ubotu> In ubotu, bluefoxx said: !nethack-gnome is nethack
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-01
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, vorian said: !omgjacob is it's jacobs fault!
<elky_work> orly?
<vorian> mostly
<vorian> so it should be something like, it's almost always jacobs fault
<vorian> or ignored completely :)
<LjL> anyone using bip and could give a hint or two about its apparent oddities?
<bazhang> @bansearch cheesebender
<ubottu> No matches found for cheesebender!n=wos3@c-24-91-146-111.hsd1.ct.comcast.net in any channel
<Flannel> Hes wos, and that nick rings a bell (besides the one thing in the bt)
<bazhang> yep wos1,2,3 &4; noted time-waster
<LjL> Flannel, bazhang: ah so i wasn't the only one already getting pissed at him without even really looking at what he's saying
<bazhang> LjL, he always does ask things like that
<bazhang> why is utc better than gmt, how to hide time zone in my browser, etc
<Flannel> bazhang: GMT does DST
<Flannel> oh
<bazhang> Flannel, sure it does
<bazhang> zsquareplusc already gave him the solution
<bazhang> rogan, how may we help you
<rogan> um I was forwarded into this channel
<rogan> weird
<rogan> #kubuntu is my auto start ant it forwarded here
<Flannel> it did.
<rogan> and wtf is this shit [19:49] <ubot5> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<bazhang> rogan, please watch the language
<Flannel> rogan: Do you have any idea why you may have been forwarded here?
<rogan> I connected and got this  > 
<rogan> [470] #kubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<rogan> [19:48] [Notice] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-ops] Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<LjL> rogan, you've been forwarded here because you didn't watch your language to begin with
<rogan> no
<LjL> no? ok, then you haven't
<rogan> i just logged on 
<Flannel> rogan: Right, because an operator figured we should have a conversation with you, instead of a right out ban
<LjL> in that case, rogan, i don't know why you were forwarded here and cannot help you. sorry.
<rogan> dude I just turned on my computer
<rogan> turned on computer > opened irc and got forwarded here
<rogan> then some bot said thats for your edit request whatever that means
<LjL> rogan: yes, i really did think that was because you didn't watch your language
<bazhang> rogan were you not asking how to upgrade to amarok2 just a short while ago?
<rogan> of course then I restarted my computer and this occured
<bazhang> nothing else of note in the interim?
<Flannel> rogan: You know the rest of the world still exists between reboots, right?
<rogan> never the les I never submitted a "edit request"
<Flannel> rogan: This has nothing to do with the edit request, by the way.
<rogan> flannel: sorry I dont understand your sarcastic remark
<rogan> and I have nothing to do with it wither
<rogan> either*
<Flannel> rogan: You were forwarded here because of your conduct before you turned off your computer.
<Flannel> which was just before you turned it back on and reconnected.
<rogan> well what was my conduct?
<bazhang> use of extreme invective towards another user; to wit, the one who helped you
<rogan> sounds extreme
<bazhang> rogan, a couple of documents for you to read
<bazhang> !coc > rogan 
<ubottu> rogan, please see my private message
<bazhang> !guidelines > rogan 
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines rogan
<rogan> sounds great! I will get to reading them ASAP
<bazhang> rogan you should not be discussing your ban in #ubuntu
<bazhang> or any other #ubuntu channel as a matter of fact
<rogan> kinda sad this is how you spend your day :)
<LjL> that's true
<LjL> time to cut it short
<bazhang> what about #ubuntu
<bazhang> oops
<LjL> he goes.
<LjL> a fellow with no concept of respect in his brain, not a glimpse, let him find help from "man"
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops rogan Smells like a troll, but even if they're just a rude fellow, I'd say they're too rude for this place.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> +1
<bazhang> * [jahshua] (i=nesta@the.wrong.domain.name): herpez!
<bazhang> <rogan> can someone unban me from #ubuntu some stupid mod is trying to mess with me
<bazhang> from #freenode
<Flannel> sigh
<vorian> you meanies
<bazhang> its that darned code of conduct
<vorian> :)
<Flannel> sigh
<jussio1> !away > Secutor
<Flannel> Where is he?
<Flannel> Besides my LoCo channel, that is.  #k?
<jussio1> #k
<Flannel> Ah
<maco> when did #ubuntu-offtopic become the place to talk about past hookups?
<bazhang> * [sdlwof] (n=left@96-36-50-145.static.aldl-nbb.mi.charter.com): ouch  <-- needs to be removed pronto
<bazhang> that channel has become insanely out of control
<bazhang> I dont have privileges there maco , or they would be gone
<maco> the last few days have been oddly out of control there
<bazhang> insanely so
<Flannel> maco: It ebbs and flows.  Its a weeend, and a holiday one at that.
<bazhang> <mylogic> I hooked up with the right one right after I got done compiling a new kernel for the server I was about colo last summer
<bazhang> <sdlwof> sounds liek their sluts
<bazhang> <__mikem> sdlwof: they are from the looks of it
<bazhang> always the same problem *every* weekend...
<Flannel> erm, and one of them claims to be ban evading.  Lovely.
<maco> yeah just saw that
<bazhang> * [mylogic] (n=matt@74-37-30-58.dsl1.tbr.ga.frontiernet.net): matt
<bazhang> * [__mikem] (n=michaelm@USF-WiFi-ResHall-nat-204.resnet.usf.edu): Michael Miller
<bazhang> this is on the level with -ru
<maco> huh?
<Flannel> maco: Nothing
<maco> ok. i'm going to go sit in nice quiet #ubuntu-women then :P
<maco> bye bye
<bazhang> mneptok, you around?
<bazhang> sdlwof> haha, i keep hoppoing from ap to ap, i've gotten like 20 different subnets on the ban list already
<bazhang> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Flannel> bazhang: Eh?  just regular ops should be enough
<bazhang> please take a look in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Flannel, none seem to be around
<Flannel> bazhang: most/all of staff are ops
<Flannel> at least, as far as triggers goe
<Flannel> go, even
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (sdlwof __mikem mylogic)
<bazhang> enough is enough.
<Flannel> bazhang: What did __mikem do?
<bazhang> if that does not do it, then whatever.
<bazhang> Flannel, he was fully a part of that whole convo
<Flannel> bazhang: He stopped when asked, and his conversation before wasn't something I'd consider offtopic. Personal, sure, but that's not grounds for anything
<bazhang> Flannel, commenting on girls being sluts is not A-OK in my opinion
<bazhang> in any #ubuntu channel
<Flannel> bazhang: That wasn't __mikem
<Flannel> that was sdf...whatever
<bazhang> <__mikem> sdlwof: they are from the looks of it  <---following the comment 'sounds liek their sluts'
<Flannel> fair enough
<Flannel> bazhang: matt == mylogic
 * mylogic grumbles
<sdlwof> i'll take the balde
<sdlwof> blade*
<mylogic> Can someone please tell me the grounds for the ban this time, because looking through the logs is not getting me anywhere
<bazhang> <mylogic> those girls are pass-arounds by any means
<sdlwof> haha
<sdlwof> forgot about that one
<mylogic> I meant aren't
<bazhang> mylogic, and the ban evasion
<mylogic> look at the following comments
<mylogic> it was obviously a typo
<mylogic> the sentence wouldn't even make sense had I intended to type are as opposed to aren't
<mylogic> I would have said "by all means"
<Hobbsee> Ah, the ban evader is here too.
<sdlwof> huh? me?
<Hobbsee> no, mylogic 
<mylogic> Hobbsee: there is an obvious miscommunication on my original ban
<sdlwof> true that.
<Hobbsee> mylogic: all 4 of them?
<sdlwof> naw, only the 4th one
<mylogic> original ban, meaning singular first ban
<sdlwof> this most recent ban is because of me....
<mylogic> if you would like me to show you the log, it's very clear that I mistyped are instead of aren't
<mylogic> oh, well yeah, I guess the first 2 were deserved
<bazhang> mylogic, you were asked to stop.
<mylogic> my apologies... I forgot about those
<bazhang> mylogic, not only did you not stop
<mylogic> bazhang: You failed to tell me where I was being too offtopic
<Hobbsee> mylogic: and seeing those have not been removed, it's thus ban evasion, whatever rubbish you managed to come up with today.
<bazhang> mylogic, but you persisted, mocked, were banned, and then immediately ban-evaded
<Hobbsee> so...
<mylogic> the only thing you did do was let me know that controversial things were offtopic
<bazhang> mylogic, the !stop should have provided a clue.
<mylogic> well, it didn't, and still doesn't
<mylogic> nothing I was speaking of was controversial, then when sdlwof made his comment about women being passed around
<bazhang> mylogic, then you need to read the code of conduct
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mylogic> I was standing up for my friends by intending to say they are anything but passarounds
<mylogic> but mistyped a word
<bazhang> your ban evasion does not give you much credibility mylogic 
<mylogic> so you're trying to base the origins of your wrongly made first ban on my later actions?
<bazhang> nope.
<mylogic> I'm not sure where you are from, but that wouldn't give you much jurisdiction in most countries
<sdlwof> your banning him for something i turned into a flame war.
<bazhang> mylogic, you need to read the code of conduct
<mylogic> I was unaware of my ban evasion, because quite frankly I have better things to do in my life than read a code of conduct for a chat network
<Hobbsee> mylogic: LjL made the first lot of bans.  You weren't even supposed to be in there, and were ban evading.
<bazhang> and the guidelines
<mylogic> one in which is based on freedom of speech
<Hobbsee> therefore, bazhang was right to reban you, whatever you said.
<bazhang> !guidelines | mylogic 
<ubottu> mylogic: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mylogic> Hobbsee: the original ban was removed supposively
<Hobbsee> ditto when I got you the second time
<bazhang> freedom of speech does not entitle you to say what you said mylogic 
<bazhang> ubuntu is about humanity towards others.
<mylogic> I didn't say ANYTHING sexist or mean
<mylogic> I made a typo
<bazhang> not just those of the male gender mylogic 
<bazhang> mylogic, odd you never corrected that 'typo'
<mylogic> I never realized I had made one
<bazhang> indeed.
<sdlwof> not everyone has spellcheck.
<Hobbsee> everyone should have a braincheck.
<mylogic> look at the sentence, it doesn't make sense had I intended to say that
<sdlwof> Hobbsee, i'm not arguing my ban....
<mylogic> I didn't make a spelling error, therefore I didn't see a little red squiggly line
<bazhang> sdlwof, then you can part
<mylogic> are and aren't are both words
<Hobbsee> sdlwof: didn't think so.  You've got very little leverages to argue with <grin>
<sdlwof> bazhang, you said for me to join to discuss mylogic ban
<mylogic> it's obvious by my sentence structure that I had intended to say aren't
<bazhang> sdlwof, no I did not.
<sdlwof> <bazhang> you and he can come to #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss
<mylogic> along with my sentence structure
<maco> sdlwof: i believe they're implying "your own bans"
<bazhang> sdlwof, yes, your individual case, not defend his.
<sdlwof> WHICH , was typed after i msged you with
<bazhang> sdlwof, you are not someone anyone would hire as a counselor imo
<sdlwof> bazhang naw, man, only ban me, not mylogic, they were talking not sexual about the pciture, i jumped in and made everything a flame. at the least only ban me.
<mylogic> as for previous bans, I have #ubuntu-offtopic on my auto join, had I actually evaded my ban, I had no idea, I just assumed it was a couple day ban that had been lifted
<sdlwof> i'm not saying i am, i'm here beacuse i don't think it's right for you to ban mylogic for something i started into  a flame...
<mylogic> and they were pictures of MY friends, why in the WORLD would I speak in sexist terms of them
<maco> looking at the /lastlog, sdlwof is the one that was bragging about ban-evading, not mylogic
<sdlwof> his ban evasions, that's antoher story, but the ban in relation to the chat a few minutes ago.
<maco> mylogic simply stated that he had already received a ban once this week...nothing about the terms of it
<mylogic> as for the first ban, it was for a joke when I kid came in talking about programming virus' in bash and babbling his mouth off, and I jokingly told him to forkbomb, which I know was stupid and I shouldn't have pasted the code in or whatever but I quickly referenced him to what it was
<mylogic> the second ban I think was for something like spamming or pasting to many lines?
<bazhang> sdlwof, if you are not here to argue your own ban, then please depart the channel.
<sdlwof> you said to for mylogic and i to join to discuss the bans. 
<bazhang> your own, not his.
<mylogic> maco: I was justifying why I was going to not further do anything moderators told me not to do, I wasn't bragging about a ban
<sdlwof> his last ban is because of me....
<maco> mylogic: i know. i said it was only sdlwof that was bragging
<sdlwof> you banned both of us beacuse of the same reason, but it as something i started, and i deserve the ban, not him.
<bazhang> sdlwof, please depart.
<sdlwof> bazhang, you can use that ban button again.
<sdlwof> asshole.
<Flannel> sdlwof: You're not helping your cause, or his cause, by remaining in her, or by your conduct.
<Flannel> here, that is.
<mylogic> Look, I always try to mind my own business and don't start situations like this... but I just feel I didn't do anything wrong initially
<bazhang> mylogic, this is not about freedom of speech.
<mylogic> granted I probably didn't follow up in the best way, but I'm not familiar with how this whole chain of command thing works
<bazhang> mylogic, please wait while sdlwof departs
<bazhang> mylogic, we will discuss once he has gone.
<mylogic> are you telling me that as a statement, or as though I'm doing something wrong by him staying here?
<sdlwof> i'll leave if you promise to be straight with mylogic 
<bazhang> maco, could you please depart as well?
<sdlwof> i think him judging your ban because of me is wrong
<maco> yeah
<bazhang> sdlwof, this will be discussed once you are gone.
 * sdlwof shits on bazhang shoes
<bazhang> mylogic, was the ban only in -ot?
<mylogic> yeah
<Flannel> @mark sdlwof
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> not in #ubuntu?
<mylogic> no
<bazhang> mylogic, and hobbsee was saying this is your 4th ban there?
<mylogic> I only talk in ubuntu when I am talking about ubuntu related things
<mylogic> from what I have gathered I apparently have one on my "record", if you will, for pasting too much and spamming? Though I don't remember anything of it
<mylogic> I only know of one... this being my second
<mylogic> and I think he was saying something about me joining back now gave me a 4th?
<mylogic> I just don't understand why all this ruckus began in the first place, snux was telling me of some girl he was having problems with, and posted a picture
<mylogic> __mike then followed suit and showed a picture of a girl he was talking to
<bazhang> mylogic, how about we revisit this in 24 hours.
<mylogic> I then did the same thing, though a picture of a girl I am talking to and another girl, when sdlwof made some snide comment
<mylogic> and I responded protecting them, though left out an "n't" so it looked bad... and I get banned
<mylogic> what does that mean?
<Flannel> mylogic: We're giving you the benefit of the doubt regarding accidental ban evasion (for your forkbomb, earlier in the week).
<mylogic> right
<mylogic> but what about this, I didn't do anything wrong
<bazhang> and today as well.
<Flannel> mylogic: Ignore what went on today as far as talking goes.  Had we known you were ban evading, you would've been banned immediately again.
<mylogic> I knew I had done something wrong in the prior (granted it was taken by all as a joke, including the one I directed it at) and I sent a message to LjL saying I understand why he did what he did, but I promised to never do it again
<mylogic> so I assumed my ban was lifted, then this, and now I'm being charged for something in which I didn't do now, and this blind ban-evasion charge?
<mylogic> that's just not fair.
<Flannel> mylogic: And the fact that you're aware of that is why we've even considered doing it.  otherwise that ban would persist for a while longer.
<mylogic> right, I understand that
<mylogic> so I was in fact still suppose to be banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mylogic> I wasn't aware of that
<mylogic> So where can I go from here, what can I do to right whatever wrong I have done and go back to talking about mindless topics with people in that channel?
<Flannel> mylogic: Come back here in 24 hours, and it'll likely all be taken care of.
<bazhang> come back in 24 hrs
<mylogic> bleh... ok, I guess that'll work
<mylogic> sorry for any inconvenience
<Flannel> I found his previous ban, tagged with "mylogic" so we can remove both of them when it comes time.
<Flannel>  *!*@12.173.146.160
<bazhang> okay thanks
 * jussi01 walks in and waves!
<jussi01> nobody around? thats sad...
<bazhang> jussi01, how is your knee?
<Tm_T> jussi01: who's you're calling round?!
<bazhang> jussi01, hope you're alright
<bazhang> * [nbeebo] (n=nbeebo@217-210-198-227-no71.tbcn.telia.com): rikard enedahl in -ot
<bazhang> have to go out for a bit
<ikonia> 07:10 < ScarySquirrel> Is ikonia the only user of this channel who provides  good Ubuntu advice?
<ikonia> check out my fan club !
<elky_e71> hehe
<elky_e71> its not all that far from the truth, either
<ikonia> Hmmmm 
<ikonia> not sure I'd agree on that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, alex_mayorga said: !mx is For Ubuntu Mexico visit #ubuntu-mx or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMxTeam
<ikonia> ban
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> would someone please remove this forward in -ops
<ikonia> *!*@69.247.132.191!##fix_your_connection
<Myrtti> ikonia: what/who is it?
<ikonia> ximal his connection is fixed
<Myrtti> ok
<ikonia> didn't want to block him out of -ops
<ikonia> but I suspect it would come to nothing anyway, however doesn't seem fair to not give that oppertunity 
<Myrtti> is it just me, but have the requests for using webcam with Yahoo been rising?
<Myrtti> is that some new feature in Yahoo chat?
<Flannel> Its not new, no.  Been around since forever
<Myrtti> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Flannel> woo lag
<ikonia> yes, concur
<ikonia> @mark EMPulse #ubuntu "hope you get laid" as thanks, then quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> has anyone noticed "StayTuned" joining channels and randomly spamming with a pdf file url?
<Myrtti> [10:37] ~~~StayTuned [n=station@rrcs-208-125-227-196.nys.biz.rr.com] has joined 
<Myrtti>           #wikipedia-fi
<Myrtti> [10:38] < StayTuned> http://www.noisecontrolpublishing.com/zebra/quack.pdf
<Myrtti> [10:38] < StayTuned> get the word out
<Myrtti> [10:38] < StayTuned> this is going to be big
<Myrtti> [10:46]  * Myrtti considers opening a link given by a random drive-by-shooter
<Myrtti> [10:47] < Myrtti> nääh, not worth it.
<Myrtti> [10:47] < Myrtti> next
<Myrtti> [10:48] < Myrtti> totally random link - not worth opening
<Myrtti> [10:48] < Myrtti> StayTuned: did you actually have anything related to Finnish 
<Myrtti>                   Wikipedia, or are you just randomly spamming the channels?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it's a flier against psychiatric assault
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: what I'd like to know how it relates to Finnish Wikipedia
<Gary> or linux
<Myrtti> I do know what it's about
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it relates in that some idiot is spamming wikipedia channels with it.
<Myrtti> Gary: well, that was on the Finnish Wikipedia channel
<Myrtti> yeah...
<elkbuntu> and... no, that's the extent.
<Myrtti> [10:54] < StayTuned> Myrtti - it comes from sweden
<Myrtti> [10:55] < Myrtti> rrrrriiight.
<Gary> elkbuntu: he spammed ##Linux too btw
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> Gary, so spamming across multiple namespaces... easy pickings
<Myrtti> ikonia: it's not russian
<ikonia> ahhh thankyou
<ikonia> what langauge
<Myrtti> ikonia: I'd say some Indian language, but don't know what
<Myrtti> adsl-static-58-136-23-196.csloxinfo.net
<Myrtti> whois returns no results for me
<Myrtti> No match for "ADSL-STATIC-58-136-23-196.CSLOXINFO.NET".
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> wrong domain
<Myrtti> thailand
<Myrtti> !th
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th
<Myrtti> right.
<elkbuntu>  Thai
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> IsriyaPaireepairit
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> ThaiTeam
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-th
<Myrtti> he has been spamming yup
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> ubuntuclub@googlegroups.com
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> http://forum.ubuntuclub.com
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> http://ubuntuclub.com
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> Yes
<elkbuntu> 	
<elkbuntu> 03 Sep 
<elkbuntu> whoa... stupid wiki
<Myrtti> we need a thai factoid
<elkbuntu> who's been spamming?
<Myrtti> I've not seen him on Ubuntu namespace yet
<Myrtti> but just wanted to give heads up
<elkbuntu> ubottu, th is <reply> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<elkbuntu> as good as we can do without speaking thai
<Myrtti> yup
<elkbuntu> ugh, that had better be some form of electrical device making that buzzing noise....
<elkbuntu> as opposed to insects that dont have batteries to drain...
<Myrtti> the only thing I can't withstand with winter is the dry skin.
<Myrtti> I don't usually moisturise, but this is ridiculous
<Gary> I do, I'm obviously a good homosexual
<Myrtti> Gary: you're making me feel bad
<Gary> I never used to, but I spend too long in air-con'd areas, and in the car, dry heat fails
<elkbuntu> heat? in england?
<elkbuntu> is this one of those oxymoron sayings?
<Gary> elkbuntu: heat as in from heaters, which we do have a lot of in england, as it is so bleeding cold, brrr
<Gary> not the nice type of heat :'(  from the sun, on the beach
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Gary> I so want to be on the beach, under an umbella, with a nice drink :'(
 * Myrtti resists the urge to quote Priscilla, Queen of the Desert
<Myrtti> Gary: also, parasol.
<Gary> Myrtti: hehe
<Gary> great film
<Myrtti> I so need to get it on DVD
<Myrtti> it ruined the first times of looking Matrix, LOTR and Memento for me ;-)
<Myrtti> also Star Wars 1
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> query - from experience how do you decide to ban via nick/ident/ip ?
<ikonia> I'm notcing I'm sticking a few bans on dhcp DSL ip's that I've had to revisit and replace with nick bans, mostly due to being lazy and using auto_bleh
<jussi01> wth?
<jussi01> How did I end up in #sudobash?
<Myrtti> I'm hungry and I'm eating mandarins.
<Myrtti> there's something wrong with this.
<jussi01> lol
 * Myrtti just ate her eighth one
<jussi01> Doh! Flannel
 * Flannel wins again!
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> always too slow...
<Flannel> well, I'll go to sleep soon, so you'll be able to beat me then ;)
<Flannel> I haven't quite gotten the sleep factoid-ing down yet.
<jussi01> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<jussi01> oh, we have to remedy that
<jussi01> how do we do those linked factoids again?
<Myrtti> I IS HUNGRY
<elkbuntu> what do you expect. you have a belly full of juice
<Flannel> Myrtti: Eat something non-orange!
<Myrtti> that would require cooking :-<
<jussi01> Flannel: careful, she will start on the lemons, and we all knmow where that goes... :P
<Myrtti> omnomnomnom lemons :-þ~~~
<Flannel> Myrtti: eat something with protein and complex carbohydrates.
<Myrtti> pizza? gingerbread cookies?
 * Myrtti runs
<Flannel> Yep!
<Flannel> Sounds like breakfast of champions to me.
<Myrtti> I need coffee quite desperately
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'd just stay away from putting gingerbread cookies *on* the pizza.  Unless you're a Ninja Turtle...
<Flannel> in which case, make sure you put as much ice cream as gingerbread
<Myrtti> Flannel: akshully
<ikonia> </snip_for_quote>
<Myrtti> Flannel: if you like blue cheese (which I doubt)
<Myrtti> Flannel: blue cheese on gingerbread cookies, microwave for 15 secs.
<Myrtti> OM NOM NOMNOMNOM
<Myrtti> sounds awful, but damnit
<Myrtti> it works.
<Flannel> Why do you doubt blue cheese?
<Myrtti> because I don't know any other nation apart the French that loves blue cheese to the same extent we Finns
<Flannel> Its actually pretty popular here.  But I personally don't.
<Flannel> so I'll stick away from your odd gingerbread cheese sandwiches
<bazhang> Myrtti, I will de-op; might be a good idea if someone was given more long term privileges there
<Myrtti> yup
<bazhang> Flannel is in there a lot for example
<Myrtti> as I said earlier, we need more ops there, and I'd suggest looking at the -ot regulars in addition to the other options we have
<jussi01> I understand its being discussed...
<bazhang> that was weird.
<Myrtti> jussi01: *poke*
<jussi01> Myrtti: poke what?
<Myrtti> have you poked anyone recently?
<bazhang> tried to de-op but chanserv said I had no privileges to do so.
<Myrtti> you don't
<Myrtti> just /mode -o bazhang
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes, I did... just before...
<Myrtti> jussi01: cool
<jussi01> Myrtti: nothing yet... :(
<Myrtti> meh.
<bazhang> thanks
<Myrtti> oh dear god I'm tired
 * elkbuntu snuggles up with Myrtti and snores.
<Myrtti> contrary to common belief, it is possible to burn coffee to the pan.
<jussi01> LOL
<Myrtti> my only explanation is I was busy talking in Skype when this happened last week.
<Myrtti> and actually, it wasn't burned.
<Myrtti> only dried to the upper part of the moka pot.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need to talk to someone bout getting a ban lifted off my nick in motu and dev channels cuz i have an idea that i think would be a good idea to have available to advanced users in the community
<bazhang> eagles0513875, from what has been said that is simply not going to happen.
<eagles0513875> i would like to begin working on this idea that i happened to stumble across though
<Myrtti> write it up to blueprint or toss it to brainstorm.
<bazhang> eagles0513875, you were banned there prior to this correct?
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<eagles0513875> thing is i wanna work on this myself but eventually make it available to the community
<eagles0513875> yes that is correct but the cause of that ban was over 2 yrs ago
<bazhang> eagles0513875, you were given a second chance right?
<eagles0513875> ya and what happened is i accidentally used a different nick and accidentally said something in one of those 2 channels and was rebanned for ban dodging which was unintentional
<bazhang> eagles0513875, brainstorm it is then.
<eagles0513875> cuz normally for im etc i use either eagles0513875 or eagles051387
 * eagles0513875 or keeps to self and releases my own distro
<bazhang> unintentional ban evasion
<bazhang> seems to be the fashion these days.
<ikonia> if he wants to work on it him self why does he need access to those channels? 
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> now at -ot
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hug him for me
 * Myrtti has her finger on the trigger
 * Tm_T has her trigger on the finger
<jussi01> poor eagles :P
<Pici> Good morning ladies and germs
<ikonia> hey !
<Pici> gentlemen rather, an easy typo
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ikonia:  i pmed a while back ;)
<ikonia> ughhh sorry
<jussi01> dunno why your pm hates me
<ikonia> heads up in #ubuntu sad_ubuntutie is the user qstnn who was trolling a few weeks ago in here and vbox
<bazhang> its nice to have discussions about who will help out in -ot; but this has been dragging on for quite a while
<bazhang> and the last two days were the absolute nadir in terms of stalking, and other creepy behaviour in there.
<LjjjL> pici, ikonia, bazhang: tell me eagles isn't setting out to write his own flavor of Automatix
<bazhang> his own distro LjjjL 
<Pici> LjjjL: I don't know what hes doing. 
<Tm_T> no, it's not automatix this time
<LjjjL> bazhang: i don't believe that... i'm sure he just *said* that in order to convince you to unban him
<bazhang> eagleso513875ix
<Pici> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-7/+spec/ubuntu-server-conversion-to-lightweight-kubuntu
 * Pici has no idea
<bazhang> LjjjL, hah; I had one bit of -ot oppage; no way do I have that kind of pull in -motu or -devel
<bazhang> besides Hobbsee would get me with her fabled stick 'o Doom
<LjjjL> Pici: but what was he ranting about, with "having somewhere to isntall what you want", to which you replied "like apt?" but someone else started suggesting writing scripts
<LjjjL> bazhang: but *he* doesn't know that
<Pici> LjjjL: Yes. I gave up at that point.
<Pici> Then he started pm-ing me
<ikonia> eagles ide is nonses
<ikonia> make the server super lightweight ??
<ikonia> install the server kernel (already in the server install???) and install the kde-core package? ??? this allows them the taoilor the desktop package/ 
<ikonia> ??
<LjjjL> ikonia: to conserve the heavy stuff to throw it all at him
<ikonia> I'm going to ask him
<ikonia> as thats just nonsense
<LjjjL> yeah, -EMAKESNOSENSE
<ikonia> and a waste of time
<LjjjL> as seveas would say
<ikonia> it's a waste of time for osmeoen to have to go through this sort of crap on luanchpad to delete it
<LjjjL> oh well as long as it's just in brainstorm... brainstorm is a dumping hole anyway
<ikonia> it's a blueprint
<Pici> In 'kubuntu-7'
<Pici> weird
<ikonia> he's a moron and I praise hobbsee for not allowing that sort of random noise in motu./devl
<ikonia> I mean that quite honeslty
<LjjjL> this "willwill" who's just been mentioned on -ot
<LjjjL> i suspect he might be the same person i've encountered on #ubuntu-th
<ikonia> has anyone seen gnomegreak
<ikonia> freak
<LjjjL> ikonia: not in the last couple of days
<ikonia> bum
<LjjjL> ok sorry for moving the question here but -offtopic invariably gets on my nerves when i ask this sort of questions
<LjjjL> i want a graphics library that can be used from C and allows me to draw pixels.
<LjjjL> easily. just draw pixels. i don't want to have to deal with fancy stuff.
<LjjjL> remember home computer? you could write BASIC code like 10 PUTPIXEL 100,100 and there's your program
<LjjjL> it doesn't have to be a fashionable library that teaches me how to write good code, really.
<ikonia> thats randomly obscure, yet easy
<LjjjL> ikonia: that's why i miss home computers so much.
<ikonia> I know what you mean
<ikonia> qbasic was easy
<LjjjL> ikonia: yeah, something like that. i just want to have a trivially silly graphics view for a genetic programming toy, and it needs to draw pixels. it doesn't need fancy vector graphics over a windowing context and an event model
<ikonia> it's too simple, can't think of anything off the top of my head
<LjjjL> ikonia: that's still more useful feedback than suggesting huge fashionable libraries
<ikonia> it's the truth
<ikonia> you don't need a 6 GB lib set to do that
<ikonia> but I can't think of anything
<ikonia> LjjjL: maybe look at what tuxpaint is linked against for an idea ?
<ikonia> thats thin and dumb
<LjjjL> ikonia: depends on Cairo...
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> get your T1 link out
<LjjjL> i might just learn how to draw a pixel in xlib
<LjjjL> ... or i might use qbasic
<ikonia> actually xlib does have an api for graphics
<ikonia> I've used it for doing "marching ants" before
<ikonia> in the X11 toolkit
<LjjjL> ikonia: i'm just afraid it'll take an hour of understanding what the right functions to create a window, then a context, than a widget is.
<ikonia> yup, I can understand that
<LjL> ikonia: but i shouldn't complain anyway, as *my* home computer was a C64, which had the most obnoxious BASIC ever invented to draw stuff with
<LjL> (well, it has the most obnoxious BASIC ever invented period)
<ikonia> hey I remember making a baloon float across the screen on my c64
<ikonia> poked and peeked a lot
<LjL> ikonia: that floating balloon filled both my mother's and my own worst nightmares for years.
<LjL> ikonia: although we never actually managed to make it look like a balloon, there was always some typos in the POKE or DATA statements that made it look like random pixels.
<LjL> ikonia: (and no, it's not a surprising coincidence we both tried that program, as it was in the official BASIC manual)
<ikonia> I did the baloon then took a long time trying to get the CBM logo on it
<ikonia> one of the first programming languages I learnt
<LjL> ikonia: it's the first i learnt, although i'm not sure how much i actually understood of what i was writing. you know what my most ambitious project was? to recreate Windows 3.0, after i used it on my dad's first laptop
<ikonia> I got a good grip of it at the time, understood the placments and the like, couldn't figure out the audio interface and had to use that a bit blind
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii sips some coffee and waits for quasselclient to inexplicably segfault again
 * Myrtti considers making a fresh pot
<genii> Myrtti: :) Moin
<Myrtti> genii: moin
<Myrtti> I'm having a weird day
<Myrtti> I actually woke up at proper hour, and now my inner clock says it's 2200
<Myrtti> as that's about what it would be, if I'd slept until 1300 and got up then
<genii> Heh, sort of internal jet-lag or so
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> basically living on EST
<Myrtti> while in reality in EET
 * Tm_T is just fuzzy
<Tm_T> "slept" ~1 hour this morning
<NewFAQs> hello
<NewFAQs> Umm does anyone know how to enable mouse click sounds on ubuntu?
<Tm_T> this is not support channel, NewFAQs son
<Tm_T> see topic (:)
<NewFAQs> So?
<NewFAQs> Who give's a fuck. I am banned from the other channel UBUNTU
<ikonia> your forwarded here due to your peersistanc behaviour in #ubuntu
<NewFAQs> for "Ban Evading"
<NewFAQs> Woopy
<ikonia> and there you go, thank you for displaying your attitude
<Tm_T> NewFAQs: soo, you expect us to help you with that attitude?
<NewFAQs> Ikonia thank you for displaying your cunt.
<ikonia> adn we'll leave that there
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed, I don't want to know more about your... whatever
<Pici> well then.
<ikonia> Tm_T:  !
<Tm_T> ikonia: yes son?
<Tm_T> that was, how I would say, weird
<bazhang> I read that as for your 'satanic behaviour'
<Myrtti> I definitely need more coffee
<ikonia> I wonder if I'll be getting a christmask card from NewFAQ
<Myrtti> ikonia: horses head?
<ikonia> could be
<ikonia> as he's an aussie probalby a prawn tail
<Tm_T> I really wonder what he think achieving with that behaviour
<ikonia> nothing, he's persistant
<ikonia> it's just an attention thing
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> he assumes time is some sort of "get away from jail free" carx
<Myrtti> card
<Myrtti> which, by default, it is
<Tm_T> umm, no, still doesn't make sense
<Myrtti> he though has proved to be a different case
 * genii puts on more coffee
<Myrtti> ugh.
<Myrtti> I just noticed https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53061 in my inbox
<bazhang> ydjluv
<Tm_T> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> Tm_T, ?? 
<Tm_T> bazhang: I have no idea what you tried to say above (:)
<Pici> Tm_T: Its a user in -offtopic.
<bazhang> likely troll
<Tm_T> ah, ok
 * genii-around sips his coffee
<Pici> meh
<Myrtti> http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/11081
<Pici> Neat.
<LjL> watch Guest37277, he "doesn't get it" at all, and he's asking stuff that's clearly wardriving related or similar (although he isn't saying that so that's ok with me, but he's annoying nonetheless)
<Pici> agreed.
<PriceChild> Is anyone else *really* annoyed with the way "contact this user/team" has turned out in launchpad?
<LjL> PriceChild: have we got more mail again...?
<PriceChild> well i'm not really annoyed, but i seem to get half a dozen a day
<LjL> uhm, yeah i have.
<PriceChild> and i didn't get any before
<LjL> tell me, do i look like a KBarCode developer?
<PriceChild> that's the one
<PriceChild> i can't even tell from the headers which team he's sending this to which i think is broken
<LjL> uh is that what i wanted to remove
<LjL> no
<Pici> okay
<genii> I'm wondering now what a KBarCode developer looks like....
<LjL> genii: |¦ ||| | ¦¦¦ ¦¦| ¦|¦ ¦
<genii> Hah!
<Myrtti> LjL: that explains why KDE looks so crappy to me...
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> have a cookie
<LjL> Myrtti: no thanks
<LjL> Myrtti: i'll have a kookie if anything
<nalioth> LjL: yes, i've gotten more email via LP
<nalioth> and i don't like it, either
<LjL> nalioth: well what to do, the launchpad channel didn't seem very responsive the few times i tried it
<nalioth> no, not for me, either
<nalioth> wonder who we could contact
<LjL> seriously no idea
<nalioth> it is a spam vector, if you ask me
<LjL> so much for having a proprietary tracker ;)
 * PriceChild files a bug
<PriceChild> that'll make them listen.... 8-)
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I think there is such already ;-)
<Myrtti> oh, actually isn't
<PriceChild> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/303588
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303588 in launchpad "Clarify Launchpad 'contact this team' functionality" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PriceChild> there is
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> fizzy hot spiced apple cider ♥ 
<LjL> PriceChild: what about the cannot-change-mail issue?
<nalioth> i think there needs to be a new bug filed
<nalioth> the help page says you can turn on or off the "contact this member" at your leisure, but there is no such functionality in the prefs
<PriceChild> LjL: i openned an answer for it
<PriceChild> opened
<PriceChild> nalioth: where's the help page for that? i could add that to the bug if you don't want to?
<der_golem> hello.... i have a new laptop and there is no wireless option in my ubuntu.... i can't figure out whether i need drivers for my wireless or not
<LjL> der_golem, hi, change your ident to something more friendly to join #ubuntu please
<LjL> !etiquette > der_golem    (der_golem, see the private message from ubottu)
<PriceChild> nalioth: LjL: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/52942
<nalioth> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ContactingPeople    PriceChild 
<LjL> PriceChild: uhm, perhaps worth specifying that removing it by ourselves results in it being apparently removed but still prevents from adding it to another team?
<der_golem> hello.... i have a new laptop and there is no wireless option in my ubuntu.... i can't figure out whether i need drivers for my wireless or not
<nalioth> der_golem: please pay attention
<PriceChild> LjL: its a known bug
<LjL> der_golem: and you can't read what people say, either
<LjL> PriceChild: ah
<PriceChild> LjL: by what hobbsee said anyway
<der_golem> all i see is bots telling me that my ident isnt ok
<nalioth> der_golem: we are not bots.
<PriceChild> der_golem: LjL is very real.
<LjL> der_golem: all i see is someone who is hardly even listening
<der_golem> well that was the only response i got last time?
<Myrtti> der_golem: your ident is not ok! it says FUCK
<PriceChild> and you thought we were bots that time too?
<LjL> der_golem: yes, that's because you should do that
<der_golem> i can cut and paste?
<LjL> der_golem: no
<nalioth> der_golem: no,
<der_golem> if you want?
<Pici> der_golem: This isn't a support channel.
<LjL> der_golem: i told you you should change your ident, BECAUSE you should change your ident
<nalioth> der_golem: just fix your ident and join #ubuntu 
<der_golem> well thats where they sent my
 * Myrtti gets her set of alphabet building blocks
<der_golem> shit youre a bunch of assholes
<nalioth> ah, our australian 'friend'
<LjL> nalioth: hm? who's he?
<nalioth> LjL: known troll
 * nalioth has an unfortunate memory for hostmasks
<LjL> ah, i see
<LjL> not very new to insulting hostmasks
<PriceChild> nalioth: i don't see where it says you can turn it off?
<PriceChild> I only see it say you can hide your email.
<nalioth> As a compromise, your Launchpad profile page has a Contact this user option.    PriceChild 
<nalioth> PriceChild: "option" means 'opt in' or "opt out"
<PriceChild> Right, I don't think they meant it that way :P
<nalioth> i have neither option in my prefs
<nalioth> then they need to fix it by adding the option
<PriceChild> I think the "option" they are referring to is showing your real email, or having the "contact this user".
<nalioth> it's a spam vector
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> right.
 * Pici blinks
<jeremyoiher> Hi, ummm, can I be unbanned from ubuntu channel
<jeremyoiher> a person was telling me what to type in the prompt, and I couldn't tell if it was an i, an l, or a 1, so I had to type it in the chat window
<jeremyoiher> and I got banned for spamming after just 3 messages
<steph291> hi guys, a certain jeremy__ who I helped setting up  is desktop tube could be unban ?
<steph291> nickname : jeremyoiher
<Myrtti> hmmmm hold on
<steph291> he is really starting with linux...
<Myrtti> ok, the freenode breakage seems to be over
<Myrtti> steph291: we can handle the issue with jeremyoiher, we don't need your assistance
 * Myrtti pokes LjL with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<steph291> perfect
<steph291> thanks
<Myrtti> OK, LjL has been idle for 30mins
<jeremyoiher> So
<jeremyoiher> Can I be unbanned pleasE?
<Myrtti> jeremyoiher: this might take a while, I'm really tired and am fumbling around a bit
<jeremyoiher> ...It's just a matter of a right click
<jeremyoiher> I don't understand what the problem is
<Myrtti> jeremyoiher: or typing a command, in my case. anyway
<Myrtti> ooooops. hmmm
<Myrtti> looking at the history I'm definitely waiting for a second opinion before doing anything
<PriceChild> jeremyoiher: why did you do the same in #kubuntu afterwards?
<jeremyoiher> that was beforehand
<jeremyoiher> and I needed help
 * Myrtti tries not to fall asleep
<jeremyoiher> Look, I know that the history looks bad
<jeremyoiher> And I'm sorry, I'm very, very new to linux and very new to this form of support
<jeremyoiher> I didn't quite know the rules here and I didn't know not to keep asking 
<jeremyoiher> I'm sorry, and you have my word it won't happen again
<Myrtti> PriceChild: do you have the ball in your hands? I'm about to crash into bed with absolute blank mind
<Myrtti> okies...
<Myrtti> that solves it then
<Pici> right
<Myrtti> I can't believe I'm still awake
<second_opinion> hello Myrtti, may i help you?
<second_opinion> nah, i'll go watching tv instead
<genii-around> Weird
<Pici> okay then.
 * LjL whistles innocently
<Pici> LjL: Just wasn't a name I was familiar with.
<Pici> Although it does seem to share the same host as metabot
 * Myrtti flips
<Myrtti> ITALIANS!
<LjL> uhm, metabot is supposed to have a cloak though
<Pici> Yeah, probably/
 * Myrtti tries to decide should she do italian flag with mIRC colours
 * Myrtti can't be bothered, eats gingerbread cookies instead
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti .. http://www.dq.winsila.com/miscellaneous/fun/creating-images-with-ascii-characters.html          Italian Flag in Ascii..
<mrwes> re
<jussi01> mrwes: is there something we can help you with?
<mrwes> jussi01, I was just checking to see if the ban on me was lifted yet
<Myrtti> if you are coming only to check, then you've got something wrong
<mrwes> UH?
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm off to bed.
<Myrtti> good night folks.
<jussi01> nini Myrtti
<jussi01> mrwes: so nothing else wecan do foryou right now?
<mrwes> jussi01, nah...I'm moving along -- thanks
<mylogic> I'm here to discuss my case again, it has been roughly 24 hours
<LjL> mylogic: oh, uhm, i think i wasn't around last time you discussed it
<LjL> can you update me?
<mylogic> well, I guess it's kind of complicated, but sure
<mylogic> It all started out about a week ago when I was in #ubuntu-offtopic and I jokingly told this young kid about the fork bomb after he was going on about writing virus' in bash. I knew a ban was probably coming soon, which it did (by you I believe)
<mylogic> I noticed I was banned for a couple days, I then sent you a pm stating that I was sorry and learned my lesson
<mylogic> the following day, I noticed I was able to join #ubuntu-offtopic (though apparently my ip changed and I was in fact still banned)
<mylogic> well while I was in the channel, I was talking with snux and someone else just about woman troubles, they posted pictures of their ladies and I, mine
<mylogic> though in mine there was a good friend and also the female in whom I've been involved
<mylogic> well about that time this cluts sdlwolf or something said something inappropriate about both of them in regards to their look
<mylogic> and I stated "those girls are by any means passed around"
<mylogic> when I meant to say aren't
<mylogic> he kept going on and the mod banned him, then I guess banned me for supposedly being a part of the sexist comments (which I wasn't, I made a typo and it was obvious by the following grammar, not to mention they are friends of mine)
<mylogic> so upon my ban, they realized I was already banned and then slapped on another charge for evading my ban, even though I wasn't aware I was still banned
<LjL> so then you rejoined from "mylogic.net" so the ban evasion was even clearer...?
<mylogic> that all took place last night, and then bazhang and flannel said come back in 24 hours and they'll take care of everything
<mylogic> I rejoined to see why I was banned, I wasn't really clear on the whole order of operations on 'righting the wrong', if you will
<mylogic> and no, I hadn't read the rules in depth and stuff
<mylogic> but I have now, and understand how the process is supposed to work
<mylogic> I'm not a trouble maker... the forkbomb was definitely uncalled for and I knew a ban was probably coming, but it was somewhat funny at the time
<LjL> yes, as a matter of fact i banned you *especially* because you clearly showed that you'd knew it was wrong and you'd get banned
<LjL> so, even assuming that ignorance of the rules is an excuse, you took away that very excuse yourself
<LjL> now, as far as the other incident
<mylogic> yeah, I realized in hindsight that it was a rather childish thing to do
<LjL> you didn't know you were evading the ban - ok
<LjL> you discussed about some girls -ok
<LjL> but i can see that you were told, what, 6? 7? times to stop
<LjL> you never did
<LjL> i've seen !stop called more times that i've seen it called in the rest of my life
<mylogic> not true
<mylogic> I didn't even know he was aiming at me, and if you read what !stop says
<LjL> not true? i'm reading the logs right now
<mylogic> I was not violating or discussing anything it listed
<LjL> err, !stop doesn't list anything
<LjL> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<mylogic> check !offtopic
<LjL> yes, !offtopic is not !stop
<mylogic> but !stop makes reference to !offtopic
<mylogic> it's like an include()
<mylogic> and nothing we were talking about was referenced in !offtopic
<mylogic> so I was rather frustrated that we were being interrupted during what I considered, a very good conversation
<LjL> mylogic: look, "Please stop this discussion NOW" is not a difficult sentence to understand
<LjL> it says to stop
<mylogic> yeah, but laws are in place for a reason
<mylogic> right?
<LjL> you don't agree that you need to stop? fine, you stop anyway. *then* if you want, you come here to complain
<LjL> laws?
<mylogic> yeah, as a moderator you are given a set of laws to follow, right?
<LjL> mylogic, it was very clear that those requests to stop were directed at you, and you confirmed that in the logs
<mylogic> procedures and whatnot
<LjL> guidelines.
<mylogic> I did realize it after several of them
<LjL> certainly not laws or precedures.
<mylogic> but I wasn't doing anything wrong
<LjL> that was your opinion, but not that of several ops who were overseeing it.
<mylogic> moderators are there to moderate when inappropriate things are being discussed
<LjL> bazhang and Flannel for instance.
<mylogic> it was just one actually
<mylogic> that was involved
<LjL> mylogic, are you telling me what i'm here for?
<mylogic> and he was obviously heated
<mylogic> and on somewhat of a powertrip
<LjL> mylogic, sure, because ops are always on a powertrip when the ban people
<LjL> or at least, all banned people i've met always said that
<mylogic> I mean, I talk about ubuntu in #ubuntu and about other stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> mylogic, you were trolling. you were told to stop. you did not.
<mylogic> trolling?
<mylogic> I was told to do stop doing something that was not offending NOR breaking any rules
<mylogic> why on earth would I be told to stop in the first place
<mylogic> ?
<mylogic> for being offtopic in an offtopic channel?
<LjL> mylogic, you were trolling *because* you were told to stop and you didn't.
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a "free for all"
<mylogic> yes, I was mad because I was randomly told to stop talking about something for no reason
<LjL> operators are responsible to stop discussions that are getting unpleasant
<LjL> and you're supposed to respect that
<mylogic> that indeed lead me to "troll" as you call it
<mylogic> unpleasant?
<mylogic> how in the WORLD was it getting unpleasant
<mylogic> and that wasn't where a lot of the !stops came from
<mylogic> after that I was talking about why I wasn't offtopic
<mylogic> therefore, another topic in itself
<mylogic> because I was indeed a bit outraged
<mylogic> but ok, I understand I am in the wrong, for whatever reason
<mylogic> when I see !stop now
<LjL> mylogic: look, 1) maco 2) bazhang 3) flannel stated that the "discussion" wasn't very appropriate
<LjL> they're all wrong and you're right?
<mylogic> I will stop talking
<mylogic> where did they state that?
<LjL> 22:43 < maco> er guys...
<mylogic> looking through my logs of when I was in here and I don't see them stating that
<LjL> 22:44 < maco> could we not talk about your sex lives?
<LjL> 22:44 < maco> or theirs
<mylogic> I at no point ever talked about my sex life
<LjL> 22:49 < maco> besides, you're making the women in here feel not-so-comfortable, mmmkay???
<LjL> 22:50 < maco> will you two just stop it?!
<LjL> 22:54 < maco> mylogic: if it's normally the way you two are acting, i'm not surprised at the bans
<LjL> 22:54 < mylogic> I would expound, but I don't think the topic YOU started parenting about really relates to the list of subject matter that this channel is
<mylogic> that whole time I though mico was talking to the wolf kid, who was in fact making inappropriate comments
<mylogic> I was talking with __mike something about some problems he was having with a female friend of his
<LjL> mylogic: err, so why did he say "mylogic:"?
<LjL> please, seriously
<LjL> he was talking to the wolf kid, but he said "mylogic"?
<mylogic> because I had just said I would stop getting pissy at the mod because I had already gotten banned once this week
<mylogic> that's why
<mylogic> even though I hadn't done ANYTHING wrong other than made a typo earlier
<mylogic> which would have been a crude comment
<mylogic> but it was obviously not what was meant
<mylogic> ok whatever, I'll never talk about anything and whenever I see !stop I will stop talking
<LjL> your ban isn't going to be lifted at the present time.
<mylogic> <Flannel> mylogic: Come back here in 24 hours, and it'll likely all be taken care of.
<LjL> <LjL> your ban isn't going to be lifted at the present time.
<mylogic> Can I consult with flannel and bazhang then
<LjL> mylogic, you are free to PM anyone (unless they tell you not to)
<LjL> but that's not my concern
<mylogic> Well thank you for your help Lorenzo, it was surely appreciated
<LjL> mylogic: have you checked out these two things already?
<LjL> !coc > mylogic    (mylogic, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !guidelines > mylogic    (mylogic, see the private message from ubottu)
<mylogic> Yes, I know them back to front now
<mylogic> they are very well written
<LjL> mylogic: that's a good start
<LjL> but to be very honest
<LjL> i'm not feeling especially well today, and while i might be prepared to believe that it was all due to miscommunication, i'd really like to review the issue another time
<LjL> feel free to talk with flannel and bazhang if you want, but rest assured i'll be talking to them as well
<mylogic> that's fine, I'll just wait around here until someone else comes around
<mylogic> and I'll be sure to rest with that assurance!
<LjL> mylogic, no sorry, you can't wait here, this channel is normally reserved to operator business. you should check back another time
<mylogic> this channel is here to resolve issues
<mylogic> and I'm not really convinced that it's resolved
<LjL> mylogic: not exclusively
<mylogic> according to the 'o holy link you just linked me to it is
<LjL> mylogic: it's also for ops to privately discuss
<LjL> if you don't mind
<mylogic> about to discuss some stuff with someone?
<LjL> no, because the someones concerned are currently away.
<LjL> anyway, that's none of your business, either.
<mylogic> ok, well I'll be at the keyboard, if they come and need me to leave I will, but until then I would rather wait for someone else to come around that I can talk to
<mylogic> I feel like the fact you are not feeling well is making you a little bias to this situation
<nalioth> mylogic: is the /topic misleading in some way?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Guys
<LjL> hi jjjjjjjdawwwwg
<LjL> how can we help you?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Can you please unban me from #ubuntu
<LjL> mylogic, i'm sorry but you seem to be idle and this channel needs to be vacated for its normal non-appeal non-conflict-resolution usage.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I really didn't know what I did was wong
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Please, unban me, I really need chat support for this
<LjL> and he forgot the colon again
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: one moment please
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> You don't have to type my full name every time btw
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> You can just call me Jeremy
<LjL> oh, it's you
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Yeah
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> And I'm very sorry for disrupting your sever
<LjL> why can't you just keep the same nickname?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Because the old nickname was just random characters
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I couldn't remember what it was
<LjL> it was jeremy when you were banned
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: also, it takes me no difficulty to type your nickname, as i merely have to type "j" then TAB
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Yeah I know, then I changed it because I had to sign off and I didn't know how to make the little line next to my name
<LjL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg, you managed to flood both #kubuntu and #ubuntu in succession
<LjL> how can you justify that?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> well, in ubuntu
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I only posted 3 times
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I was wondering if what the person told me was a, i, an l, or a 1
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> and theo nly way I could know is by typing them i nthe window
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> And kubuntu yes I did spam
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Look, I didn't know it was wrong
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Can't you let me off with a warning, just this time?
<LjL> you didn't know that spamming is wrong?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> No...First time I've ever been on IRC
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Please
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I promise I will not break another rule again
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I seriously do, and if I break one then I will leave and never come back
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: you were asking about installing an IRCd, and you'd never been on IRC before?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> My friends were telling me about the programs I had to download and all that, I was just forwarding mesaes from here to them back and forth 
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I seriously had no clue spamming was wrong
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Please, I only posted 3 characters in ubuntu, that's not a huge offense when you really consider it
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Please cut me some slack here
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> please
<LjL> no, i'm sorry, i don't believe you.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> OK, OK...I'm lying, I have been on IRC before and I did know that spamming was wrong and I didn;t know it was enforced and I was a noob and I'm sorry I didn't use my common sense like I should have
<LjL> it's good that you admit that, but it isn't good that you'd do something bad only because you assume the rules aren't enforced
<LjL> i'll give you something to read
<LjL> !etiquette > jjjjjjjdawwwwg    (jjjjjjjdawwwwg, see the private message from ubottu)
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> OK
<LjL> please, read it all carefully, especially the CoC (Code Of Conduct) and the guidelines
<LjL> i suggest you come back here when you're comfortable that you have understood it throroughly
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I see
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Well then, I shall reflect the considerate, respectful, collaborative concept of humanity toward others as you have so described to me.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> And will pose no further problems while using your server
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> That is, if I'm allowed a second chance
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I know that what I did wasn't right, and I'm sorry for it
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: you will almost certainly be allowed a second chance, just not right now.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Why not now?
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: it took you three minutes to read *and understand thoroughly* the things i gave you? i doubt it.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Well the fact is I already know all of those
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I understand the core values I need to be implementing while using your service, and I know already how people should be treated and respected
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> and I understand the error I made earlier, and truly am sorry
<LjL> well, that only makes your lying more blatant and your spamming more gratuitous and obnoxious.
<LjL> if bans were liften on request, only after a short time they've been set, they wouldn't be any use.
<LjL> your ban isn't going to be lifted today - come back with fewer "pleases" when you think you know how to properly ask for the ban to be lifted, after having pondered on the documents you read.
<LjL> you said you know them already, but evidently you haven't given them enough attention (or considered them important enough) before.
<LjL> time to do that now.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I just don't see why I had absolutely no warning before I got banned
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: that's because you were just banned from #kubuntu little earlier.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I had no idea why 3 lines of text is in any realm of thinking spamming
<LjL> that should be enough of a warning.
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> I undesrtand what happened in kubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-02
<LjL> jjjjjjjdawwwwg: as i said, please come back at a later time
<LjL> i've already privately logged @marks for both him and mylogic
<TheMuso> Anyone knwo why jjjjjjjdawwwwg was banned from #ubuntu?
<LjL> TheMuso: yes, why?
<TheMuso> He has shown up in #ubuntu-installer wanting help. I am helping him as much as I can, but I first told him to go to #ubuntu for support, but he told me he was banned. I didn't know where else to send him, so I started helping.
<LjL> TheMuso: he was banned first from #kubuntu for spamming it badly, then he was utterly silly in #ubuntu, then he started spammed again, so he was banned.
<TheMuso> Its starting to turn into a hand holding kind of help.
<LjL> he just showed up here to appeal his ban
<LjL> he was told it won't be lifted just yet
<LjL> TheMuso: yes, that is bound to be the case with him.
<TheMuso> I am politely removing myself from helping him now, hopefully its the last I have to deal with him.
<LjL> TheMuso: consider that he just stated, earlier on, that he had never used IRC before -- yet in #ubuntu he was asking how to install an IRC *server*.
<LjL> to give you an idea of the individual.
 * TheMuso nods.
<TheMuso> I know what you mean.
<TheMuso> Sounds like one who really would be better off sticking to windows. He wanted to install Ubuntu, totally replacing windows. I won't be surprised if he wipes his data out.
<LjL> i'm not even entirely sure he isn't just trolling
<LjL> and i wouldn't be surprised if he later came yelling at you because you had destroyed his Windows
<TheMuso> I wouldn't be surprised either. I feel sorry I started helping him now.
<LjL> happens.
<TheMuso> LjL: Thanks for your time.
<LjL> you're welcome
<mylogic> is anyone here
<jussi01> mylogic:  yes, how can we help you?
<mylogic> well my issue is rather long, I have already explained it above if you want to just read my post earlier in here?
<jussi01> mylogic: ok, after a quick fligk through, seems you will have to take that up with LjL
<mylogic> actually, I believe I need to talk to bazhang and Flannel
<mylogic> oh well, I'll get ahold of them
<mylogic> thanks though
<mneptok> mylogic: i think LjL was pretty clear about idling here.
<mneptok> good moooooooooorning Connecticut!
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> actually good evening
 * mneptok is a Simsbury native
<mrwes> is in Middletown
<mneptok> sprry to hear that. ;)
<mrwes> blah...
<mneptok> mrwes: how can we help?
<mrwes> I'm on the Cromwell side
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> welp....I was checking on my ban from #Ubuntu
<mrwes> :)
<mrwes> I failed to follow the CoC
<mneptok> @btlogin
<mrwes> after being warned...
<mneptok> grrrr ....
<mrwes> but I have read the required documents and I'm certain I can behave and contribute to the Ubuntu communtity
<mrwes> :)
<mrwes> Simsbury? Isn't that in Mass?
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> wots da b0t say?
<ardchoille> I believe there is a bot in #ubuntu Windoze and it was brought in by, I think, bsusa. It seems to be saying "hello" randomly to nicks
<mrwes> lets nuke'em!
<mrwes> mneptok, you still in CT?
<ardchoille> [18:23] <ardchoille> hello
<ardchoille> [18:23] <Windoze> Hello ardchoille.
<ardchoille> looks like a bot
<ardchoille> but it aint mine
<mrwes> I just came back in 2005, I was in Chicago for 10 years before that
<mrwes> you sure?
<ardchoille> type "hello" in #ubuntu
<mrwes> I'm currently unable to join that channel
<ardchoille> ok, but if you were to type hellp, that guy's bot would respond
<ardchoille> *hello
<ardchoille> Just wanted to let someone know
<mneptok> mrwes: sorry, phone call
<mneptok> bah
<vorian> it's gone mneptok 
<mneptok> aye
<nalioth> what are all these people doing here?
<nalioth> mylogic: can we help you?
<nalioth> Ursinha: can we help you?
<nalioth> seanw: can we help you?
<mneptok> nalioth: Ursinha is a -br op and Canonical colleague who is here to watch for miscreant crossover between #u and -br
<nalioth> mmmmkay.
<mneptok> nalioth: i suggested she /join here after a problem user took his schtick to -br
<nalioth> ich verstehen
<mneptok> ausgezeichnet.
<mylogic> nalioth: I'm waiting for either bazhang or Flannel to come around
<nalioth> bad timing on that response, eh?
<mneptok> lol
<nalioth> for the record, mylogic has already been apprised of our "no waiting" policy once.  this makes twice.
 * jussi01 giggles at nalioth - have a look at seanw's cloak... 
<mneptok> nalioth: are you counting LjL's as one?
<mneptok> (warning to mylogic)
<nalioth> jussi01: i know what his cloak says
<nalioth> mneptok: i believe we both have spoken with mylogic twice, mneptok 
<jussi01> nalioth: so why are you asking if we can help him? 
 * jussi01 is confused
<genii> @whoami
<ubottu> genii
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * jussio1 lols at genii
<jussio1> damn stupid thing always comes back as jussio1... hrm
<genii> jussi01: Volatile always betwen those two
<jussi01> yeah
<stdin> they both have a short fuse
<jussi01> I gave h3 a quick pm, just saying be careful
<genii> Yup
<genii> jussi01: Heh, the cat thing won't die
<jussi01> FYI, just had a PM from minataku:
<jussi01> [05:29:21] <Minataku> I'd like more info on how you are handling this disgusting antagonism
<jussi01> [05:31:43] <jussi01> as you know there are several stages of dispute resolution. we are moving through them but havent yet reached the banning stage. other than that I cant go into specifics, as thats between us and him. but please know we are attending to it.
<jussi01> [05:32:13] <jussi01> Just remember to do your part and dont feed the troll/respond to him antagonising you.
<genii> #u
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> Someone boot sailormoon in -offtopic please
<Madpilot> gon
<Madpilot> gone, even
<jussi01> stdin: ping
<stdin> jussi01: pong
 * genii watches the table tennis game
<bazhang> mylogic was here I see
<bazhang> he will be disappointed to find neither flannel nor I have privileges to rescind his ban in -ot
<mylogic> bazhang or Flannel around?
<bazhang> mylogic, hi
<mylogic> hey there
<mylogic> so is there anyway this issue can come to some sort of resolve
<mylogic> I understand that I should be more attentive to the guidance in which the channel op is lending, and I see where my actions were at fault
<bazhang> mylogic, I see you had a talk with LjL 
<mylogic> I attempted to
<bazhang> mylogic, not sure what you mean by 'attempted to'
<mylogic> It wasn't going in any sort of a positive direction
<mylogic> and if anything was back pedalling from the point in which you, myself, and Flannel arrived at yesterday evening
<bazhang> mylogic, there needs to be a bit of clarification
<bazhang> mylogic,  you mention something about 'power trip'
<mylogic> I retract that comment
<mylogic> I was speaking out of frustration
<mylogic> I understand how I was in the wrong
<bazhang> mylogic, reading that comment seems to indicate you think that you were okay with the way things were going until I interceded
<bazhang> mylogic, even though several individuals asked you repeatedly to stop.
<mylogic> yes, something uncharacteristic of me, though I guess yesterday was just one of those days
<bazhang> mylogic, any hurry to get back into #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<mylogic> though I still feel as though nothing I was speaking of in the first place was inappropriate, I understand that when an op asked me to stop, I need to do so
<bazhang> mylogic, that is where we differ.
<mylogic> somewhat, it's a channel in which I enjoy passing the time and have made several good acquaintances
<bazhang> mylogic, if the direction is objected to by anyone, channel operator or no, should be a time to respect their wishes and bring it to a complete stop.
<mylogic> the direction in which was inappropriate was approached by the other guy, or so I understood it to be
<bazhang> it is the offtopic channel yes
<bazhang> but there are certain subjects that are offtopic for offtopic , ie o4o
<mylogic> then I was frustrated because I didn't feel like I was the one responsible for taking it in that direction, and from that point on I was taking a childish way of making a point by not dropping the subject
<mylogic> I understand that was the wrong way to go about it
<bazhang> mylogic, I feel you are missing a crucial point here.
<mylogic> I understand
<bazhang> mylogic, please clarify.
<mylogic> I understand that their are topics that can easily sit on a fine line between being appropriate and inappropriate, and as soon as someone, op or not, deems it as being inappropriate
<mylogic> then I need to respect that
<bazhang> mylogic, not really.
<mylogic> ?
<bazhang> mylogic, there was no fine line involved.
<mylogic> I'm confused then
<mylogic> so speaking of relationships in general is inappropriate all together?
<bazhang> denigration/misogyny has no fine line.
<bazhang> its wrong, plain and simple.
<mylogic> I completely agree, and wasn't involved in that, the other guy, wolf or something was the one involved in that area of chat
<mylogic> I was speaking with snux AND __mike about their problem in approaching a member of the opposite sex about their feelings for them
<bazhang> its not about the other guy.
<bazhang> he was banned, and admits he was wrong.
<bazhang> you think that you were banned as some sort of innocent bystander
<mylogic> well I wasn't saying anything disrespectful that would offend anyone, I did have a typo in defense of a comment the other guy made that could definitely be taken as offensive, but I think it was very clear that it was a typo
<mylogic> in DEFENSE of a comment he made of a picture of two of my good friends
<bazhang> __mikem admits he was in the wrong as well.
<bazhang> all three of you were asked to stop.
<mylogic> right
<mylogic> I got that
<bazhang> repeatedly asked to stop.
<bazhang> and not only did not stop, but mocked and continued.
<mylogic> ok, I suppose it makes sense now of why initially the conversation swayed in one that would not be appropriate for the channel
<bazhang> the other two parties involved have admitted they were in the wrong.
<mylogic> and the mocking was just a result of my lack of understanding of the rules
<mylogic> and was disrespectful to those who did give warning before taking action
<bazhang> the trigger !stop is quite explicit. lets not split hairs here.
<mylogic> I understood what the !stop was saying, but at THAT time, I didn't understand how the conversation even pertained to why I was getting this !stop warning, which is what triggered my mocking afterwards
<mylogic> not trying to make any justification of that though, it still was wrong
<bazhang> the discussion was completely wrong and inappropriate. nothing unclear about that.
<mylogic> can you quote me on what exactly it was that I said that was inappropriate
<mylogic> other than the single statement that was a typo
<mylogic> ?
<bazhang> this is not a debate.
<mylogic> I just don't understand what you keep making reference to
<bazhang> then you are not ready to have your ban lifted.
<mylogic> I'm not debating, but rather asking what exactly it was so I never repeat it or go in that direction
<bazhang> there are certain things that are not laid out, point by point, in the guidelines.
<mylogic> I just can't quite pinpoint any one statement that seems inappropriate
<mylogic> well what general concept was I breaking?
<bazhang> because they do not need to be.
<bazhang> misogyny is a big one.
<mylogic> like which collective lines did I say that created a thought of offense?
<mylogic> one second, let me look up misogyny on dictionary.com real quick
<mylogic> Yeah about that... I don't quite see anything I said that portrayed a hatred of women, nor expressed an aggravated form of male sexism, or any sort of prejudice
<mylogic> So please do help me see where it was that I flaunted this 'misogyny' ideal
<bazhang> mylogic, the fact that others did see it and asked for it to cease forthwith should have been an indicator.
<mylogic> you have logs of these channels, so please help me here
<bazhang> mylogic, no need.
<bazhang> this seems to be about parsing of statements in a discussion that was clearly out of line.
<mylogic> parsing? no need to parse!
<mylogic> you can show me in full things I was saying that were inappropriate
<bazhang> you were told by others present that they were not appropriate.
<mylogic> You seem like a pretty reasonable person. I have tried to go through the right process to appeal something I felt was wrongly done. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could swallow their pride and unban me.
<mylogic> I was told my one single operator
<mylogic> by*
<mylogic> and the fact was, nothing I said was ACTUALLY offensive or anything
<bazhang> mylogic, this seems to be going nowhere.
<mylogic> so would this give me the right to just go in the channel and tell anyone in there that what they are talking about makes me feel uncomfortable
<mylogic> would that grant you jurisdiction to ban them if I complained?
<mylogic> I don't think so, that's not how systems SHOULD work.
<bazhang> mylogic, your ban remains in place.
<mylogic> The only thing you have done is told me that when someone feels something is offensive and expresses it, that it is proclaimed as so. So suddenly opinions grant authority over others. Sweet legal system.
<bazhang> remaining here and continuing to argue about it will not expedite its lifting
<mylogic> if you could only show me something I said that was offensive, I would gladly bow out and accept the ban, but you can't even do that. I hope that your job doesn't require you to show proof behind your reasoning on decision making, otherwise you may be in trouble.
<mylogic> at this point I honestly don't care about expediting, I just think it's sad. I have colo'd servers at four different datacenters around the world. I'll be fine with just logging onto the channel with a different alias. Thanks for not using any reasoning what-so-ever in this appeal process. The network would be proud.
<bazhang> mylogic, ban evasion?
<mylogic> yeah
<mylogic> I'll tell you right now
<mylogic> I am about to log into #ubuntu-offtopic shortly
<bazhang> so the other two incidents were an accident or no
<mylogic> and there is not a single thing you can do about it
<mylogic> good day.
<bazhang> that took an unexpected turn.
 * genii hands out more coffee and aspirins
<genii> Going /away now. Laters
<bazhang> :)
<jussi01> interesting...
<elkbuntu> !staff ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff ^^
<elkbuntu> bah
<elkbuntu> bazhang, has he popped up yet?
<ikonia> I can't see him, I'm the only one with a "matt" ident
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<ikonia> howdy
<ikonia> not enabled your proxy yet, stayed in London last night, on my way ino the office now
<jussi01> ahhh
<ikonia> didn't actually make it home due to a late night
<jussi01> that sucks
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i doubt he'll be in under matt, find the mylogic.[net|com|org] ban and see if it's different
<ikonia> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> .net it is
<ikonia> whoaa, he's had a few bans
<elkbuntu> yeah, he's not innocent at all
<bazhang> elkbuntu, yes he showed up
<elkbuntu> bazhang, who? zeroconn?
<ikonia>  n=matt@74-37-30-58.dsl1.tbr.ga.frontiernet.net
<bazhang> elkbuntu, zeroconn is mylogic/matt?
<ikonia> thats him too
<bazhang> so his threat of ban evasion was all too real
<elkbuntu> bazhang, trying to guess
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<bazhang> zeroconn (n=gx009@99.16.251.11) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> left shortly later
<bazhang> a few minutes after mylogic/matt made those threats; was on for about 9 mins
<elkbuntu> *!*@12.173.146.160 is another him we need to watch for
<bazhang> just curious; mylogic is still in #ubuntu, would the above threats have any bearing on that?
<elkbuntu> only ever exploited there
<ikonia> actually - I think it does
<ikonia> someone comes in here making threats, I do'nt see a reason for them to be allowed access to #ubuntu while threatening "ubuntu"
<ikonia> in my opnion
<elkbuntu> we've always had an unwritten rule that except for extreme situations, each channel is managed seperately
<bazhang> argh breezy
<ikonia> I understand that rule
<ikonia> but sticking two fingers up at the operators trying to enforce those rules ?
<ikonia> I'm not saying act, I'm giving my opinion
<elkbuntu> depends if you think his childishness is worth putting up with the 'ops abuse' 'making it personal' accusations that we'd get unfairly assaulted with
<ikonia> I don't see how thats unfair
<bazhang> right
<bazhang> but the perception would be there
<ikonia> said he would dodge the ban
<elkbuntu> the accusations would be unfair
<ikonia> I do'nt really care what his perception is in that stance
<bazhang> hes not banned in ubuntu
<ikonia> the facts remain
<bazhang> yet..
<elkbuntu> ikonia, and we need cold hard proof before we can act like he has
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I'm sure
<ikonia> as I said, I'm not saying act
<bazhang> he ban evaded in -ot only
<bazhang> unless freenode wants to step in that is
<ikonia> but if someone is banned and acivly says "I'll ban evade" - if they do or not is irrelevant, they are putting 2 fingers up at ubuntu's methods of running the channel
<elkbuntu> bazhang, we're assuming that was him.
<bazhang> elkbuntu, he admitted it.
<ikonia> it's blantantly against the COC - if the evade or not, the intent is there, or the threat
<bazhang> elkbuntu, ban evasions on two occasions then just a little while ago openly saying he would do it again
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he admitted that it was him? or he admitted that he was goign to try and it maybe possibly was him?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, he admitted he had done it twice, but that it was only accidental
<ikonia> he's reading this channel
<ikonia> he's just quit as we spoke abou tit
<bazhang> then with the last threat of openly ban evading he gave lie to the accidental part
<elkbuntu> it was not accidental. you dont log into your server and use your rdns 'accidentally'
<bazhang> clearly not. but that was his story at the time.
<bazhang> twice.
<bazhang> arun_ is trying to install java on breezy?
<ikonia> almost time for the tube, can someone watch bdelin88 he's got all the signs of storming out and making a fuss
<elkbuntu> ugh, i thought we had a changelog factoid
<jussi01> !changelogs | elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> we do :)
<elkbuntu> ah, i missed the s.
<elkbuntu> alias tiem
<elkbuntu> someone else wanna do it? i always mess up
<jussi01> !changelog is <alias>changelogs
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !changelog | elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> ta
<jussi01> :)
<elkbuntu> how's the leg?
<jussi01> still reallyouchies..
<jussi01> morphine is making me high/sleepy
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> YOW... i didnt realise i had a split lip until right now....
<elkbuntu> when i took a nice big mouthful of vodka and OJ.
<elkbuntu> the OJ on it's own is bad enough...
<jussi01> heheh
<Myrtti> iPhone: DIIIEEEEE!!!!
<jussi01> why?
<Myrtti> N97 ♥ 
<Myrtti> jussi01: see -ot
<jussi01> seen
<jussi01> ok, I will give my official opinion, I hate phones with only a touchscreen.
<jussi01> so all of them can go die...
<Myrtti> jussi01: that one has a keyboard
<Myrtti> feel free to grunt
<jussi01> Myrtti: it does?
<Myrtti> http://www.symbian-guru.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/nokias_big_announcement_2.jpg
<jussi01> that poor site is getting hammered
<Myrtti> well events.nokia.com is already whacked
<Myrtti> it's running IIS according to the error messages
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> http://events.nokia.com/
<Myrtti> see
<jussi01> interesting... I now have a new phone that I want...
<Myrtti> yeah...
<jussi01> Has anyone seen seveas recently?
<ikonia> what's teh big news
<ikonia> I saw seveas about 2 days ago
<ikonia> what the devil is that digusting nokia
 * Myrtti larts ikonia 
<Myrtti> it's SWEEET
<Myrtti> shutup.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's rubbish
<Myrtti> it's not!
<Myrtti> ikonia: why is it rubbish to your opinion?
<ikonia> I hate slidy phones
<jussi01> Myrtti: dont mind him, he just got an e71 and is now jealous :P
<ikonia> and those ones with the keyboard that pulls out making it a brick
 * jussi01 huggles ikonia
<ikonia> I'm quite happy with my E71 thanks
<jussi01> I know... just like to tease :D
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O2Li74EYew OH DEAR SWEET GOD
<ikonia> you have your touch screen slide out cookie making N phone
<ikonia> each to their own
<Nafallo> well, if they could release a black version... :-P
<ikonia> awesome eventually got them to approve nokia PC suite on my works desktop
<ikonia> black is better
<ikonia> [/quote]
<jussi01> red is faster...
<ikonia> yes, I've heard that rumour too
<ikonia> and I've got a bug in lifematta
<ikonia> :(
<Myrtti> I've stopped running all extra apps apart from Flipsilent :-(
<Myrtti> I'm not running the jaiku client either
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
 * elkbuntu and ikonia form the "We're fine with our fake crackberry phones kthxbai" club.
<elkbuntu> far out. youtube currently crashes my firefox
<Myrtti> E71 is schweet...
<Myrtti> it's better than mine in many ways
<elkbuntu> the battery lasts more than a day, for one.
<ikonia> my battery lasts about 3 - 4 days of normal use
 * Nafallo have his N95 8GB plugged to power most of the time
<ikonia> 5 - 6 with thigns turned off
<Nafallo> constant bluetooth music playing drains batteries FAST :-P
<elkbuntu> ikonia, hey hold on... their phones make cookies?!
 * elkbuntu steals Myrtti's phone and makes cookies.
<ikonia> doesn't yorus ?
<elkbuntu> no :(
<ikonia> you have the early version then
<elkbuntu> hehe, i have an e71 like yours... not n-series
<ikonia> the &1 release two makes cookies
<ikonia> E71
<elkbuntu> ooh
 * elkbuntu starts licking her phone
<jussi01> well thats nothing! mine EATS cookies :D
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> jussi01 thats a defect
<jussi01> lol
<elkbuntu> back when i was a kid, we were lucky if our mobiles could make phonecalls.
<Myrtti> back when I was a kid, we were lucky if our phones had buttons.
<ikonia> I had a cup and some string
<elkbuntu> that's nothing. i only had the string, i had to whittle the cups out of GRANITE
<jussi01> hahahah
<elkbuntu> thankyou thankyou, i'll be here all week.
<Myrtti> TRY THE FISH!
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> i always forget to pimp the chef.
<Myrtti> ergh
<Myrtti> Martiini is favouriting my flickr pictures.
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/29976761@N04/
<Myrtti> I'm scared.
<elkbuntu> who is martiini?
<Myrtti> some estonian fellow who has been banned.
<Myrtti> @bansearch martiini
<ubottu> No matches found for martiini!n=chatzill@80.235.35.235 in any channel
<elkbuntu> ah. stalker?
<Myrtti> yeah
<elkbuntu> eep
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti tight
<Myrtti> is actually still banned in ot
<Myrtti> if I see the bantracker correctly
<Flannel> e-stalker, not just the regular kind
<Flannel> or, maybe the buzzword compliant way would be: Stalker 2.0
<Myrtti> 2008-09-12T09:11:28 <Martiini> where is myrtti .. I wanna ask myrtti if she would have cybersex with me
<ikonia> what is going on with people today
<ikonia> regular guys are just talking nonsense
<Myrtti> feel free to look for more in bantracker.
<Flannel> ikonia: Its a day whose name ends in 'y'
<Myrtti> I feel disgusted and scared
<ikonia> Flannel: it's just crazy commetns today
<Flannel> You know, we should push freenode to support RFC3514
<ikonia> I'm making RFC1234 - don't talk nosense in a support channel
 * Flannel tries to imagine nonsense being IPX and support channels being IP.
 * Myrtti yawns and looks at the clock.
<Myrtti> I guess I should try to wake up
<Flannel> Myrtti: Go eat gingerbread!
<Flannel> breakfast of champions right there!
<Myrtti> omnomnom
 * Gary shivvers
<Myrtti> omg, hungry!
<jussi01> anyone got promocodes for godaddy?
<jussi01> nvm, googled and found a good one :D
<jussi01> I just bought ubottu.com for use with all the ubottu stuff :D  :D 
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Flannel> ActionParsnip in #u seems to enjoy responding to every question, even if he's not exactly familiar with what is being asked.
<Flannel> I mentioned it to him in a query, he says he knows.  But just keep an eye out if it starts getting silly.
<jussi01> Flannel: actionparsnip has a good heart ;)
<jussi01> Flannel: he is one of our egs in #k
<jussi01> regs*
<Flannel> I never said otherwise, I'm familiar with him.  But, the blind leading the blind isn't a good dea
<Flannel> I've never seen him like this before. Of course, that may just be a timezone thing.  As... it is 4am here, and I ought to be in bed.
<jussi01> ikonia: you have pm if you didnt notice...
 * jussi01 hugs Flannel,gives him a warm milk with honey, and sends him off to bed
<Flannel> jussi01: I got home about an hour ago, just got done with a snack, and yeah, I'm definately on my way out.  Up in five hours and such ;)
<jussi01> Flannel: so what are you doing on IRC? GO!
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> ok, im off to bed... nini
<ikonia> I didn't
<ikonia> I don't know why your highlight doesn't pick up
<ikonia> reading
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Hi
<Tm_T> well, hi, how can we help you today, jjjjjjjdawwwwg ?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Well I was banned yesterday for spamming a bit in a channel, and I was told to thoroughly read the rules and come back later when I was ready to use some common sense
<Tm_T> hmmm, who was it?
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> LjL banned me
<Myrtti> jeremyoiher if I guess right
<jjjjjjjdawwwwg> Yes, you have guessed correctly
<ikonia> what is with all the nick name changes?
<Myrtti> I don't want to know. I might be disappointed
<ikonia> JeremyE what is the thinking behind all the nickname changes ?
<JeremyE> well
<JeremyE> I was told to hcnage my nick
<JeremyE> and forest gump is awesome
<ikonia> so why change it 4 times ?
 * Myrtti loves her hostname
<Tm_T> I do too
<Myrtti> did I join before or after identifying?
<Tm_T> before
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Myrtti> helplolcute! http://api.ning.com/files/r5MC42QuOG0BBEUdfI2I7ICc3VBzL8UWN0xrtZWtj6g_/apua.jpg
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> yes, dear?
<Myrtti> nothing
 * genii sips
<bazhang> ouch
 * bazhang reminds himself never to use ultimate
<ikonia> this would be the 3rd time he's lied about this and had it explictly explained to him to stop using #ubuntu as a support resource for ultimate edition
<ikonia> including a 30 minute chat in here
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> Crusher, ^^
<ikonia> Crusher: Hi
<Crusher> ikonia: yes sir
<ikonia> Crusher: during our last conversation did we not make it clear that ultimate edition was not supported in #ubuntu
<Crusher> ikonia: i m really sorry for that 
<ikonia> your not
<ikonia> otherwise you wouldn't have done it
<Crusher> ikonia: i swear i won't repeat the same mistake again sire
<ikonia> we spent 30 minutes with you last time expalining why it wasn't supported, helping you find the correct resources, and look at your problems, and answering your questions
<ikonia> Crusher: you won't make the same mistake because your banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't need you to swear
<Crusher> ikonia: well i beg your mercy 
<ikonia> nope, as not only did you do what we asked yo unot to, you lied about it
<ikonia> nope, as not only did you do what we asked you not to, you lied about it
<Crusher> ikonia: still i said the truth before it was too late 
<ikonia> you should have said the truth from teh start
<ikonia> anyway, I don't see a point in discussing this futher, you've proved you don't listen to what is being told to you, and you lie to get what you want, so I won't be progressing this any futher at this time
<Crusher> ok sir
<ikonia> I would be less harsh had this not been the 3rd occasion and the fact that we took 30 minutes explaining all this with you less than a week ago
<Crusher> probably i won't get help from u right now because of my mistakes......
<ikonia> you won't
<ikonia> so unless one of the other ops wants to take this forward with you, I see no point in discussing it futehr and request you leave the channel
<ikonia> I don't want to drag this out
<Crusher> thank u anyway...i've not expected this from u .......besides i m willing to learn things
<ikonia> if any of you want to take that forward with him at a later date, please do so, but I won't be removing that ban in a hurry due to the time wasting and lies
<ikonia> interesting a /who on crushers IP doesn't return anything yet he's online
<jrib> !my is bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> !my
<ubottu> my is bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<jrib> bah
<jrib> !no, my is <reply> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !my
<nalioth> ikonia: +i is the answer
<ikonia> Hmm so he's "new" yet knows how to +i
<nalioth> ikonia: 'new' != illiterate
<ikonia> in an early conversation he claimed he was new to irc
<ikonia> doesn't really matter, more just crurious on my own part
<nalioth> http://freenode.net isn't irc
<ikonia> of course not
<ikonia> but if he can do that, then he could of read the ultimate edition website after we went rhoguh it with him last time
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<Myrtti> thank you.
<ikonia> ?
 * Myrtti prods Nafallo with https://translations.launchpad.net/terminator
<Nafallo> Myrtti: remind me tomorrow evening please? :-)
<Tm_T> Nafallo: no, now!
 * Tm_T hides
<Nafallo> Tm_T: at work
<Tm_T> bah, excuses
<Myrtti> Nafallo: sure
<Myrtti> hello manish
<Myrtti> still trying to get to #ubuntu? sorry.
<manish> is there any option to install packages in the other partition than the /
<manish> ??
<Tm_T> manish: see topic
<manish> Tm_T: fine
<Myrtti> http://pallo.dyndns.org/tmp/facebook.txt http://pallo.dyndns.org/tmp/facebook.py
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what does it do, really?
<Tm_T> get peoples shouts from facebook?
<Myrtti> now that I've got a dish full of vanilla ice cream and gingerbread cookie crumbs in front of me
<Myrtti> I'd like to tell you
<Myrtti> that if I die tomorrow, it's because I ate cheap vanilla ice cream made in Lithuania.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: can I get your hardware then?
<Tm_T> I mean, noo don't die now!
<Myrtti> you can have my laptop and home server
<Myrtti> Nomovok will claim my desktop computer
<Myrtti> oh, and you can have my mfp as well.
<Myrtti> my sister will have my phone.
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> we have a sister? :O
<Tm_T> (yeah yeah, I know)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: to answer your question
<Myrtti> I have no idea whatsoever
<Myrtti> you're the python guru ;-)
 * genii suspects the gingerbread cookie crumbs might be more lethal than the ice cream
<Tm_T> Myrtti: indeed (:)
<bazhang> <sporty> ﻿"Win the flag, cheese ain't christ" - the spirit of Niccanopulus++
<Myrtti> where's that?
<Myrtti> aha
<Myrtti> ic
<bazhang> he quit already
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<bazhang> should have seen that coming.
<Myrtti> well I kickbanned him from ot
<Tm_T> why?
<bazhang> he was stalking
<bazhang> again...
<Myrtti> banevasion
<Tm_T> ah
<Myrtti> AGAIN
<Myrtti> brain freeze
<bazhang> pluma in -ot
<bazhang> <pluma> Any biblethumpers around?
<bazhang> and worse
<Myrtti> looking
<Myrtti> thanks for heads up
<ikonia>  @mark manish is another nick for the user crusher who is trying to ban dodge in #ubuntu
<genii> The writing style of pluma is reminiscent of our pal mylogic
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> was he from germany?
<genii> No, his hostmask shows georgia (USA)
<bazhang>  [pluma] (n=pluma@ip-88-153-24-75.unitymediagroup.de): Alan Plum
<Myrtti> well then
<ikonia> should ubottu be in #ubuntu-np ?
<bazhang> but he has 4 datacenters (or so he claimed)
<Myrtti> Mez: btw, someone should seriously have a look at cairo-dock
<Myrtti> the english in this one makes my head cave in
<Mez> Myrtti: the english? or the ACTUAL english
<Myrtti> what's the difference between them XD
<genii> bazhang: If they would be on different continents I'd be at least mildly surprised... Although more and more now the writing style is looking the same to me.
<genii> Also the attitude :)
<bazhang> genii, agreed
<Myrtti> Mez: well it's clearly NOT written by native speaker.
<Myrtti> Mez: even I could fix the most obvious errors.
<Myrtti> omglol I can't even locate the homepage of the project
<Myrtti> oh, found it
<Myrtti> ew.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> where's the ENGLISH?
<jpds> Hmm?
<Mez> Myrtti: feel free to join the team and correct the erros then ;)
<Myrtti> Mez: I'll do that right after I'm past learning "hello world" in python
<Mez> Myrtti: print "Hello World"
<Myrtti> Mez: I know, isn't it pathetic
<Mez> Myrtti: takes me back to the days of basic
<Mez> Myrtti: my python is coming along nicely ;)
<Myrtti> shutup
<Myrtti> :<
<Mez> Myrtti: Well, to be fair - I just dived in. Started writing a site in python + django... If you know other languages - it's not that hard to do
<Tm_T> Mez: indeed, if you can start from scratch
<Jack_Sparrow> LDA $#41  JSR $FFD2              gotta love assy 
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: assembly for ...
<Jack_Sparrow> 6502
<Jack_Sparrow> My first programming job.. for Commodore
<Tm_T> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> in '79
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Heh, you and Butterfield
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Tm_T> I have only done for 8088
<Mez> Tm_T: start from scratch ?
<Tm_T> simple math and stuff only
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I haven't even heard the name  butterielf in ages.. thanks
<Tm_T> Mez: I mean, if someone does spaghetti with django...
<Tm_T> Mez: or any language, actually
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Thomas right?
<Mez> spaghetti? hmm... not really... I'm having fun with it. (p.u.c for my latest fun with django)
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: He is passed away now, unfortunately. But he inspired me much in the 70s and 80s
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Jim Butterfield
<Jack_Sparrow> genii cool.  my uncle wrote usd pascal.. which is where I got started, cards and all
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim.. thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> That brings back memories
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Remember typing out hundreds of lines of code from magazines? ;)
<genii> Thousands of lines sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh, god, yes, all right so I could be the first to have it at the meetings
 * genii sips his coffee and reminisces about 6502 and 6510
<Jack_Sparrow> genii meeting in back rooms of anyones office that could get us access at nights..
<Jack_Sparrow> Cords and power strips everywhere..
<Jack_Sparrow> carrying in all our stuff in cardboard boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> NOw I feel really old
<genii> 110 baud modems
<Jack_Sparrow> all night downloads to tape
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for boring everyone out of there minds
 * Myrtti feels young and huggles Jack_Sparrow 
<Tm_T> kids...
<Jack_Sparrow> I wrote a bad check tracking program for K-mart in exchange for a 300 baud modem
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: and they still use it
<Jack_Sparrow> Probably
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: but you don't, the modem that is
<Tm_T> (;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I should have bronzed my old hardware..  hand made circuit boards with wire wrap pins 
<Jack_Sparrow> bank switching in different kernels
<Jack_Sparrow> genii thanks, you made my day..
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Heh, anytime. But now I'm starting to feel ancient also ... ;)
<Myrtti> lol
<Tm_T> kids, just wait to have my age...
<Myrtti> @evan just favourited my dent :-D
<Tm_T> dent?
<Myrtti> Twitter entries are tweets, Jaiku entries are jaikus, identi.ca entries are dents
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> for me they all are posts
<Tm_T> bah, why KDE people doesn't use identi.ca, I don't get it
<Myrtti> WHOA
<Myrtti> first time ever!
<Myrtti> "413 Request Entity Too Large"
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> X-D
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I'm seriously starting to think that -offtopic has started to fill up with idiots lately
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ompaul isn't that ba
<PriceChild> d
<Tm_T> sure?
<Myrtti> I know it's wrong and not nice to refer to people as idiots
<Myrtti> but seriously
<Myrtti> [22:17] < pluma> So I raped a feminist wetback Jew the other day while smoking a joint  and pirating some films...
<Myrtti> woops
<Myrtti> sorry bout that
<elkbuntu> oh how i wish the trolls would be a little.... artistic
<elkbuntu> they could at least amuse me for a few minutes before they get the banhammer.
<genii> /back
 * genii puts on a stronger batch of coffee
 * Mez uploads a test ec2 image
 * Myrtti uploads a screenshot
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-03
 * nalioth uploads a pint
<Mez> nalioth: of what?
<nalioth> data
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> not a fun way to find out that you hadn't setup your image properly (forgot networking, and fstab!)
 * Mez hugs Myrtti - sup?
<Myrtti> just kb'd a banevader at #u
<Myrtti> and am heading for bed
<Mez> nini
<Myrtti> oh, right,
<Myrtti> I was actually uploading that screenshot
<Myrtti> X-D
<Mez> oops ;)
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!n=champ@*
<ubottu> No matches found for *!n=champ@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!?=champ@*
<ubottu> No matches found for *!?=champ@* in any channel
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> nini
<Jack_Sparrow> Nighty night
<mrwes> hrmm
<Pici> hrmm
<vorian> mmrh
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> bazhang: meeple
<bazhang> mneptok, ok
<mneptok> bazhang: mrwes' ban is yours. he's been asking about it a bit.
<bazhang> mneptok, aha
<bazhang> mneptok, not sure if it was resolved; wanted ikonia 's input before removing ban
<mneptok> *nod*
<bazhang> he was warned by 3 different operators to stay on topic, had a talk with 2 of us, said essentially 'got it' then continued on nonetheless
<ubottu> In ubottu, linux29694 said: this is it is it not?
<ubottu> ircdcl called the ops in #ubuntu (Jacob235)
<Pici> banned
<tritium> Nice work, Pici.
<nalioth> you can pull the ban, Pici 
<Pici> nalioth: will do
 * nalioth wonders why folks just can't be civil
<tritium> A rather raunchy hostmask...
<Pici> Indeed.
 * jussi01 waves
 * mneptok barfs over the gunwale
<tritium> Hello, jussi01, mneptok.
<mneptok> tritium: ahoyhoy!
<tritium> :)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Hobbsee> [16:19] <Chaosmagi> 16:10:16>  Do u feel like your life is stuck in a rut, just going around in circles. Do u feel Spirituality left out then all u have to do is !!!!TAKE BACK REALITY!!!! www.ellis69.webs.com
<Hobbsee> do you guys know about it?  he looks to be idle since.
<Hobbsee> !staff ^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff ^
<Hobbsee> !staff | ^
<ubottu> ^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Id not seen it, call staff maybe
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> jussi01: he hit at least #launchpad and #ubuntu-meeting
<jussi01> yeah
<Myrtti> ARGH
<ikonia> bazhang: you there
<bazhang> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> bazhang: yo !
<ikonia> bazhang: just read your comment on mrwes
<bazhang> what do you think about mrwes ikonia 
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> I see no reason to remove the ban, his attitude is still poor. He keeps pm'ing me with "hi" or "I see" waiting 30 seconds then logging out
<bazhang> considering the talk you had with him, thought it best to consult with you
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> if he can't even converse with someone I see no reason to believe he's understood or willing to participate
<bazhang> that is probably why he keeps joining and quitting here without saying a word
<ikonia> totally your call, but thats my opinion
<bazhang> his version of 'I get it'
<bazhang> I totally concur
<ikonia> well, he knows he's banned and if he can't even say "hi, whats teh status of the ban" then he still can't communicate
<ikonia> or "hi I've read the material you asked"
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> it's the same "got it" / part attitude as before
<bazhang> that was my feeling as well. just wanted to get your view
<bazhang> sure is
<ikonia> I appriciate you asking
<bazhang> no tangible change in attitude imo
<ikonia> concur
<bazhang> cheers :)
<ikonia> no no, thank you
<ikonia> 10:00 -!- zloy [n=ybeuc9|@jet.globallogic.com.ua] has quit [Client Quit]
<ikonia> !staff ^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff ^
<ikonia> !staff  ^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff  ^
<Myrtti> he again
<Myrtti> ikonia: the pipe
<ikonia> !staff  | zloy is back  zloy [n=ybeuc9|@jet.globallogic.com.ua]
<ubottu> zloy is back  zloy [n=ybeuc9|@jet.globallogic.com.ua]: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> you needs the pipe!
<ikonia> piped
<Flannel> Is ikonia a Mario brother?
<ikonia> Flannel: I have a mushroom
<ikonia> itsa meee marrio
<Myrtti> omg
<Myrtti> LjL twin
<ikonia> he is lugigia....
<ikonia> hee'sa luiga (better accent)
 * Myrtti pokes Nafallo with sv_SV
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ehrm. sv_SE? anyway. it's not an evening, and I'm working.
 * Myrtti tries to use each opportunity to avoid opening her emails, poking random people with random objects works
<Myrtti> s/emails/work emails/
<Myrtti> amazingly no important email has been delivered to my gmail inbox since I last checked it...
<Myrtti> three minutes ago
<Dave2> poking people with random languages!
<Nafallo> Dave2: my_TH
<jussi01> en_AU
<Myrtti> smn_FI
<Myrtti> also: Does anyone know a... 
 * Myrtti checks
<Myrtti> Jesper Sandström from Sweden?
<Myrtti> what, still no email?
<Myrtti> also: WHAT THE BEJEBUS has happened to ubuntu.com first page?
<Myrtti> it's ugly :-<
<ikonia> it's borked
<ikonia> canoncials css guru needs shooting
<ikonia> I can't believe they are pushing 8.10 s a server platform over 8.04
<ikonia> no-one would run a server that needs upgrading every 6 months in a business platform
<bazhang> grzegorz129, #ubuntu-irc to appeal ban in #ubuntu-pl
<Myrtti> bazhang: are you clearvoyant?
<bazhang> Myrtti, just read what rlt said :)
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> I was busy making mental suicide
<bazhang> revenge2k in -ot
<Myrtti> on the scale of 4 to 10, how worried should I be about strongly relating to the baby seal http://dy.fi/zy which seems to be rolling on ice muttering "lol help"
<Myrtti> and I'm not even joking
<bazhang> not worried at all imo
<ikonia> well, I official give up on Eagles
<ikonia> I've spent 2 days with him in PM trying to help him just get to grips with a few basic things and explain why he struggles to get on with what he wants, and he seems to understand but doesn't want to change 
<ikonia> still thinks he's right
<ikonia> so I publicly wash my hands 
<Myrtti> I'm having problems to remember whether I should remember icesword for something
<ikonia> doesn't ring a bell
<Myrtti> is he again reincarnation of asustek?
<ikonia> I've lost track of asustek's many names
<Myrtti> so have I
<Nafallo> EeePC \o/
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's part of That Other Channel.
<elkbuntu> he got poached to there from #debian
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yeah, it gets to that point. i'm surprised you spent two days on it without going insane
<ikonia> elkbuntu I think he's just young and keen to seem "guru" like
<ikonia> which is why I wanted to expalin it's fine to be still learning
<elkbuntu> explaining i get. talking to a brick wall i do not.
<ikonia> but he's too wrapped up with being "the man" eg: leading an "idea" on launchpad, being the "goto guy" for compiling from source (he's so dangerous, I watched him in the loco he runs"
<ikonia> blidndly telling people make && make install
<elkbuntu> he runs a loco?
<ikonia> ooh yeah
<ikonia> the channel sorry
<ikonia> not the group
<ikonia> one of the other reasons I thought it worth while trying to give him a little help
<elkbuntu> i dont think that really matters whether it's the group or a major communication arena for it
<ikonia> no I agree
<ikonia> I don't think he should be in a postition to guide it and I've said that before of any loco group
<ikonia> but I also understand how hard it is to enforce that, nor is it my place to make that decision, I'm just thinking/speaking out loud
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ValentineXX have fun folks best troll in a while)
 * genii puts on a new pot of Tim Horton's coffee
<Pici> FYI, I made an opensearch plugin (Firefox search) for our rmadison, http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=ubuntu+madison&skipcache=yes 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, omegamormegil said: ubottu:  The package is avant-window-navigator, not awn.  It is in intrepid.
<Pici> Its useful if you don't feel like installing devscripts or don't have access to Ubuntu to look for package versions quickly.
<bazhang> * [omgshitscared] (i=3bb721ba@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-7e72b2700104bb7e): 59.183.33.186  in -ot
<ikonia> why do people feeel the need to put swear words in
<ikonia> even without the COC, why ?
<stdin> aren't the ident/nick bans in place for -ot?
<ikonia> don't see why they wouldn't be
<bazhang> I think of it as #ubuntu-lockerroom
<ikonia> watch that channel form now
<gnomefreak> jrib: heads up on the 4 users joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> * [zloy] (n=Erofeev@jet.globallogic.com.ua): Venecka <-- k-line evading again
<ikonia> again
<bazhang> going for triple digits I assume
<ikonia> !staff 
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> ^^ zloy back in business
<Ursinha> I love this bot
<ikonia> not as much as me
<bazhang> he was just in #freenode
<bazhang> not much subtlety about him
<Pici> He was asking in #freenode whether he was still klined earlier today.
<bazhang> and again just now.
<Pici> Ah
<bazhang> also contacted me via PM
<Gary> bazhang: apart from the kline evading, has he been a good boy?
<bazhang> Gary, apart from that and the double digit ban evasions, and the constant PMs? Yep.
<Gary> constant pms of abuse, or constant jibberish?
<gnomefreak> is there a difference?
<bazhang> asking me to help lift his k-line/remove the ban(s) in -ru
<Gary> bazhang: not abusive then?
<bazhang> Gary, nope.
<Gary> bazhang: I finally got him to log a ticket in our system you see
<gnomefreak> constane jibberish is not wanted and he knows that aand that makes it abusive
<bazhang> Gary, I see
<gnomefreak> to me atleas
<gnomefreak> t
<bazhang> Gary, the main issue, imo, is the harassment/abuse he and his partners inflicted on #ubuntu-women
<bazhang> And they are the ones who are also lobbying heavily on his behalf to have his ban(s) removed
<bazhang> so apart from all that (not to mention the goatse image he posted in #ubuntu), he has been a model citizen.
<Gary> bazhang: thank you for the input
<bazhang> Gary, thanks for asking
<Myrtti> what was the app that could be used to check what takes the most space in a hd?
<Myrtti> in gtk
<Seeker`> Myrtti: baobab
<Pici> Myrtti: Its listed as Disk Usage Analyzer (or similar) in its Applications>accessories entry
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I noticed
<Pici> Oh, that was 20 minutes ago, oops.
<Myrtti> also it probably pulls half of gnome with it
<Myrtti> installed ncdu
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, botabuse is an alias for msgthebot :)
<ikonia> is it, at danke
<ikonia> that wasn't what I was looking for
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up
<Pici> anytime :)
 * Pici palms
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> miumau
<Myrtti> !search openoffice
<ubottu> Found: oo, openoffice, ooo, openoffice.org
<Myrtti> !search office
<ubottu> Found: oo, openoffice.org, koffice, ooo, openoffice, u
<Myrtti> !oo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Myrtti> useless
<Myrtti> gnite
<genii> Gah. More "permanent root how?"  crap
<mrwes> Anyone home?
<Tm_T> no
<ikonia> same approach as before
<ikonia> join, random comment, part
<Seeker`> better than "join, random comment, random comment, random comment, troll, troll, troll,...,troll, get banned
<ikonia> true
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, blurry said: !curry is the food of gods and minions alike
<Nick924em> Hi can you guys please unban me from #Ubuntu? about a month ago i accidentally came in there with my clone, because i was new to irssi and didnt know i was still connected freenode :(    anyway its been a month now can please get the ban lifted?
<jussi01> hello Nick924em, 1 moment please
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> Nick924em: was it under this nickname?
<Nick924em> no
<jussi01> which one then please?
<Nick924em> i think it was under LinuxFan or LF|Irssi
<jussi01> Ok, jrib are you around?
<Nick924em> I remember you now jussi01 :)  You helped me a long time ago with setting up a Supybot.
<jussi01> Nick924em: Likely :D
<Nick924em> yeah i was having a horrible time getting the encyclopidia plugin working 
<jussi01> Nick924em: So you now understand and know the policy regarding bots in #ubuntu? (and other chans)
<Nick924em> aye
<jussi01> And you agree to aboi
<jussi01> abide by that policy
<jussi01> ?
<Nick924em> yes
<Mez> thought that said Nickserv then!
<jussi01> Nick924em: 1 moment please
<Nick924em> ok
<jussi01> Mez: lol
<Mez> :D
<Nick924em> ty very much guys , wont happen again :)
<jussi01> Nick924em: you should be able to join now, be good :)
<Nick924em> still cant join
<Nick924em> * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<jussi01> Nick924em: wait a moment
<Nick924em> k
<jussi01> seems something went slightly wrong
<jussi01> Nick924em: try joinging in about an hour, your ban should be lifted then
<Nick924em> ok ty 
<jussi01> Nick924em: you can part here now, just try joining #ubuntu later
<Nick924em> ok bye thanks jussi01 
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @bansearch Nick924em
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-98-224-119-236.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops by jrib in #ubuntu on Oct 29 2008 03:47:23 (ID: 6011)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, E4emacs4 said: ubottu, is fun to play with , but there is a channel for that i believe its #Ubuntu-bot or something :)
<jrib> 5/what
 * mneptok farts primly
 * genii sips
 * Flannel engineers
<genii> Flannel: I'm intrigued now
<Flannel> genii: just doing homeworkish stuff currently actually.  It was... just the best verb I could think of.
<Flannel> Nothing exciting today, that's for sure.
<genii> Flannel: Ah, OK :) I have two sisters who are actually engineers
<Flannel> What kind?
<mneptok> train
<Flannel> mneptok: You know thats because you had to be an engineer in order to be able to run one, right?
<Flannel> not by law, but by aptitude
<mneptok> not me, baby. i'm all about the caboose.
<genii> Flannel: One is a mechanical engineer (pro now)  the other is and electrical engineer
<genii> *an
<Flannel> Good choices.
<Flannel> Then again, there are no bad choices if "engineer" is a part of it.
<genii> Flannel: True :)
<Pici> civil?
<Flannel> Pici: Yeah, most engineers are pretty easy to get along with
<genii> Pici: Yeah, you get to design cool buildings, etc
<Pici> Flannel: I meant civil engineers :P
<Flannel> Oooh, I see....  Well, they're actually pretty grumpy!
<mneptok> "Will that truss bear the load of the ceiling?"  "Fuck you."
<Flannel> mneptok: You just have to truss them to do a good job
<Pici> booo
<mneptok> fo' ree-yull, nome sane?
<genii> mneptok: "Whats the cheapest cement we can get away with?" etc
<mneptok> genii: i truss you not to axe such questions.
 * genii axes the truss, causing catastrophic collapse
<genii> At any rate, engineering IS cool
 * genii engineers another coffee for himself
 * jussi01 slaps genii and stdin! be good! :D
<genii> jussi01: Hey, I'm doin my part! :)
<stdin> hey, it's quiet
<jussi01> stdin: thats everyones excuse...
<stdin> besides, the OT kinda evolved from on-topic talk
<jussi01> right...
<stdin> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<stdin> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<tritium> Did someone say engineer?  :)
<jussi01> tritium: LOL
<tritium> hi jussi01!
 * jussi01 waves
<genii> tritium: Flannel started it by engineering his homework
<tritium> Wow, python 3.0 is out.
<tritium> genii: so did you engineer yourself some coffee?
<genii> tritium: Heh, yes
<tritium> Nice!
 * genii hands tritium a nicely engineered coffee in an even better engineered Ubuntu mug
 * tritium tries to engineer a clever response...
<genii> tritium: You are an engineer?
<tritium> genii: I am
<genii> tritium: Cool, which field? Just being nosy here
<tritium> genii: are you as well?  I'm an electrical engineer.
<genii> tritium: I studied but did not graduate. Electrical as well
<tritium> Oh, nice!
<genii> tritium: Mostly on microproccesor architecture and dicrete logic, etc etc .. But in the late 80s before the true revolutions in this area came
<stdin> jussi01: you have your hat on in #u
<jussi01> i do?
<tritium> genii: Ah, I studied digital communications & signal processing
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> thanks stdin
<genii> tritium: :)
<stdin> :)
<jussi01> stdin: feel free to take it off next time if you need to...
<stdin> jussi01: I don't have access in #u
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> ok thena
<mneptok> cha cha cha
<genii> I have a sudden urge now to listen to EMF
<Myrtti> moin
<ikonia> hey
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> looking
<ikonia> all cleaned out
<Myrtti> well he joined -ot
<ikonia> good eyes
<ikonia> Myrtti: please remove him, 
<ikonia> its clear he' here for trouble and thats it
<ubottu> Terminus called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ugumtu)
<Flannel> sigh
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic HELP HELP HHHEEELP! Amaranth, Hobbsee, tonyyarusso, Mez, nalioth, inx-one, crimsun, tritium, apokryphos, Madpilot, rob, gnomefreak, imbrandon, DBO, ajmitch, LjL, elkbuntu, mneptok, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, PriceChild or jenda! EEEP! EEEP!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> ohffs
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !no ops-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>HELP HELP HHHEEELP! Amaranth, Hobbsee, tonyyarusso, Mez, nalioth, inx-one, crimsun, tritium, apokryphos, Madpilot, rob, gnomefreak, imbrandon, DBO, ajmitch, LjL, elkbuntu, mneptok, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, PriceChild or jenda! EEEP! EEEP!
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-offtopic yet, Myrtti
 * Myrtti kicks ubottu, hard.
<Myrtti> fine.
<Myrtti> coffee.
<jussi01> lol
 * Myrtti shoves ubottu to jussi01
<Myrtti> you fix it
<jussi01> !no, ops-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>HELP HELP HHHEEELP! Amaranth, Hobbsee, tonyyarusso, Mez, nalioth, inx-one, crimsun, tritium, apokryphos, Madpilot, rob, gnomefreak, imbrandon, DBO, ajmitch, LjL, elkbuntu, mneptok, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, PriceChild or jenda! EEEP! EEEP!
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-offtopic yet, jussi01
<Flannel> just leave it
<jussi01> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>HELP HELP HHHEEELP! Amaranth, Hobbsee, tonyyarusso, Mez, nalioth, inx-one, crimsun, tritium, apokryphos, Madpilot, rob, gnomefreak, imbrandon, DBO, ajmitch, LjL, elkbuntu, mneptok, Pici, Gary, Myrtti, PriceChild or jenda! EEEP! EEEP!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> ole hyvä
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<jussi01> ;)
<Flannel> pinging more people isn'tthe end of the world, especially because sometimes the rest of us can calm things down if none of you are around
<ikonia> he's building up to something
<Myrtti> Flannel: IDK about others, but I have "called the ops in" in highlight
<Flannel> Myrtti: That seems silly.  Just makes one more redirection.  Have to check here, then check other channel
<Myrtti> Flannel: but I also have my own nickname on highlight
<Flannel> Myrtti: yes, I do too, except now I wont be pinged in -ot
<Myrtti> if I'm highlighted only in #ubuntu or in -ot, I know it's not an emergency
<Myrtti> if I'm highlighted in both, then I know something is burning somewhere
<Flannel> Rishab: How can we help you?
<Flannel> I guess we can't
<ugumtu> hi
<ugumtu> how do i apply to become an op
<ikonia> you don't
<ugumtu> i have the integrity to make a good op
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> talking about porn and trying to provoke people is not
<Myrtti> the first rule: if you ask to become one, you're not fit.
<Myrtti> has been there since the dawn of irc
<Myrtti> ugumtu: is there anything else we can help you with?
<ugumtu> thats so messed up
<ugumtu> you guys are bullies
<Myrtti> ugumtu: if you're fit, you're asked to become one
<ugumtu> so an op cant talk about porn?
<Myrtti> ugumtu: if you're fit, you've first proven your eligibility by other means
<ugumtu> is that some kind o f rule
<Myrtti> ugumtu: rules apply to ops as well
<Myrtti> we're no different
<ugumtu> so no porn and no sex
<jussi01> !ettiquette | ugumtu
<ubottu> ugumtu: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Myrtti> ugumtu: was there something else?
<ugumtu> are you guys human?
<ugumtu> i feel like im talking to a bot
<Myrtti> I wish I was a koala.
<jussi01> ugumtu: I just called the bot to bring some information out.
<ikonia> ughyour welcome to leave and chat else where
<ugumtu> ikonia, why are you so rude to me
<ugumtu> do you hateme?
<Myrtti> ugumtu: it's nothing personal, you just didn't obey the rules.
<ikonia> I'm not rude to you
<ikonia> ugumtu: I have expalined the rules you persisted to break to you, I have answered your questions on nagios, and if you feel like you are talking to bots explained there are other places to chat, thats not rude
<ikonia> ugumtu: is there anything else you need from us ?
<ugumtu> i think its the attitude
<ugumtu> kind of like black women on tech support
<ikonia> ok enough now
<ikonia> I wo'nt listen to racisim 
<Myrtti> er, ok
<ugumtu> abuse of power
<ikonia> ugumtu: if you have nothing else please leave the channel now
<ugumtu> why do i have to leave?
<Myrtti> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> ughracism will not be allowed in ANY ubuntu channel, please be aware of that 
<ugumtu> im here because i feel im being harrassed by ikonia
<ikonia> ugumtu:  ^ 
<Myrtti> ugumtu: I feel you are harassing us
<ikonia> ugumtu: you are not being harrassed you are not participating in ubuntu channels by the guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines  > ugumtu 
<ubottu> ugumtu, please see my private message
<ikonia> !coc > ugumtu 
<ikonia> ugumtu: I suggest you read those links
<ugumtu> dont give me that robot talk
<jussi01> SOrry, had enough
<ikonia> thank you
<genii> Darn. It was starting to get interesting
<ikonia> I suggest you be alert in -ot
<genii> jussi01: Are you supposed to have a cloak?
<jussi01> genii: ... yes
<jussi01> Im not cloacked?
<jussi01> cloaked*
<Myrtti> he is
<genii> nvm, tired thought his hostmask was yours
<Myrtti> you are
<Myrtti> lol
<jussi01> lol
<genii> 3:28am here, etc etc
<Myrtti> OMGLOLROFLCOPTER
<Myrtti> genii: bed.
<genii> Ok. Since quassel, going /away  ... gnite all
<genii> back
<ubottu> aftertaf called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii> Whoa
<jussi01> gone...
<genii> That guy has issues
<Myrtti> ugumtu?
<Myrtti> was he in #k too?
<genii> Yes
<Myrtti> oh dear lord
<Myrtti> genii: BED.
<genii> Myrtti: Check log, horribly nasty
<genii> Myrtti: I have to wait a few minutes for my space heater to make my room bearable first
 * genii hands over his coffee mug 
 * Myrtti pours some coffee in the thermobeaker to wait for genii
<Myrtti> ohmhhmm
<Myrtti> I forgot a name of a package...
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> everything lags today, really bad
<Myrtti> your hands apparently too
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I'm at school
<Tm_T> weird
<Myrtti> how can I still feel this tired when I've slept over 10 hrs
<Tm_T> Myrtti: because you slept too much?
<Tm_T> and/or woke up at wrong time
<gnomefreak> or it wasnt a restfull sleep (not sleeping as soundly as you should
<ikonia> does anyone else find it frustrating when people with names like itguru or linuxgod ask basic questions, or is that just me ?
<Gary> not just you
<ikonia> phew
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> the mystery Jasper solved
<Myrtti> Q: "Where should I know you from?"
<Myrtti> A: "well, more correctly, you shouldn't :) as strange as it might seem, I stumbled upon you on some Ubuntu-related page. and so I thought you had admirable interests and ambitions, plus good looks. so, I decided to add you on here :)"
<Myrtti> right.
<Myrtti> grrrrrhhh.
<Myrtti> what is it with these people!
<Myrtti> I'll remove all my info from the net, stalk me then you weirdos
<Tm_T> Myrtti: send him to me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: and say I'm more good looking (I am, from some point of view perhaps)
<Myrtti> there's too many of them, dear
<Myrtti> I helped someone on #ubuntu, then he pm'd me: "u have a nice pic btw"
<Myrtti> like, ok.
<Tm_M> indeed
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, we're just too cute for our own good
<Tm_M> gotta get some food for home, bye
<Myrtti> awww, awww http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/12/03/funny-pictures-ends-well-hey-guyswatch-this/
<ikonia> jrib: couldn't be bothered, it's clear what his intentions was
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Tm_T> ikonia: some examples? 1305.01 <+ikonia> does anyone else find it frustrating when people with names like itguru or linuxgod ask basic questions, or is that just me ?
<ikonia> Tm_T not got any of the top of my head
<ikonia> itguru was in early and just kept asking "how" to everything
<Myrtti> I need someone to feed me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: sorry, but my breasts aren't milky yet
<ikonia> whoaaaaaaa
<Myrtti> Tm_T: was thinking more of someone cooking and bringing me soup or something
 * Tm_T is in baby mood
<Myrtti> http://qgil.jaiku.com/presence/50049242
<Myrtti> FYI
<Tm_T> Myrtti: this is the NSN-guy, roight?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: no, Nokia Maemo guy who was at Summercode final
<Tm_T> aaah, but the same guy yes
<Myrtti> s/Nokia Maemo/Nokia Maemo\/GNOME/
<ikonia> is it possible to do wildcard searchs on nick,
<ikonia> eg: /whois ikoni*
<ikonia> or I should say, how is that best possible
<Pici> ikonia: you can do /who ikoni*
<Myrtti> atleast who works with wild...
<Myrtti> damnit
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> interesitng thanks
<ikonia> does that work with +i too ?
<Pici> Not unless you're in the channel with the person.
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> @mark matrix* #ubuntu using many matrix based nicks but bound to the ip 200.127.177.165 each time, trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> /who will match nicks even if +i, but won't show you the channel they are in
<ikonia> stdin: handy to know, thanks
<stdin> it can also match ident and realname, it's quite a useful tool
<stdin> and, of course, hostname
<Pici> I find it handy for searching on hostname
<ikonia> I use it for the hostname, however /who $IP doesn't show them up if they are +i
<Myrtti> hmmm
<stdin> odd, I thought it did
<ikonia> nah, I had the same problem with crusher the other day
<ikonia> could see him on line, but doing a who on his ip address returned no results
<tritium> Good morning!
<genii> Well, morning at any rate...
 * genii forages for coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> jack > coffee > genii 
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks muchly
<Jack_Sparrow> I knew we could save you
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Stayed up a few hours too many last night and sort of on autopilot until I get enough caffeine today...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<genii> @btlogin
<`crab`> oh ?
<`crab`> c'e' qualcuno ?
<ikonia> `crab`: you where asked to join #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> not here
<bazhang> `crab`, not here #ubuntu-irc
<`crab`> :|
<bazhang> `crab`, please leave this channel
<`crab`> it seems there is none
<`crab`> in ubuntu-irc
<`crab`> :|
<bazhang> you need to wait
<`crab`> ._.
<bazhang> not here.
<`crab`> i  was missing buttons minimize,maximize,close
<`crab`> help me bazhang
<ikonia> `crab`: we are a little busy at the moment, can you please join #ubuntu-irc as in structed and leave this channel
<bazhang> `crab`, this is the wrong channel
<bazhang> `crab`, depart this channel
<`crab`> °J°
<genii> ikonia: The nick in #k or the content of their remarks?
<ikonia> remarks
<ikonia> see BT for known isues and ubuntu for comments that where repeated in kkubuntu
<genii> ikonia: Ah, OK
<ikonia> sorry couldn't talk had hadns full
<ikonia> hands
<ikonia> genii: he's a known guy, he came into #ubuntu - with his normal attitude, got banned then started the same in #kubuntu so I stopped before it went futher
<genii> ikonia: I did not catch the #ubuntu half and so just thought him crass but not neccesarily worth worrying about just yet
<bazhang> * erry has quit ("Insufficient Flood")
<stdin> ?
<bazhang> that was a very non apropos quit message
<stdin> I think it's a play on "Excess Flood"
<bazhang> he was uber-flood
<Pici> "Connection reset by beer"
<ikonia> ncie
<ikonia> nice
<Myrtti> yay, tax return day!
<Myrtti> ... and I got only 47,03€
<ubottu> In ubottu, arun_ said: debian is an os.right?
<Myrtti> >__<
<Pici> jussi01, stdin: One of you may want to disable (or rename) the Misc>Tell command in ubottu, It kinda conflicts with encyclopedia's !tell
<stdin> @rename Misc tell give
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> thats cool
<Myrtti> so, what's that now?
<stdin> @help give
<ubottu> (give <nick> <text>) -- Tells the <nick> whatever <text> is. Use nested commands to your benefit here.
<stdin> basically just sends a message to <nick> with <text>
<ikonia> I was impresseed with ~rename
<Myrtti> ok, that I understand.
<stdin> it's a built-in command
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti sorry for a silly question.. but how do I register a channel.. non-ubuntu that is
<stdin> /msg ChanServ register #channel
<Myrtti> yup
<vorian> Please see http://blog.freenode.net/?p=78 for information on creating a channel per freenode guidelines. 
<vorian> :P
<ikonia> vorian: keep an eye on cracksmoke nick will you if he's in other channels
<ikonia> (just saw a passing staff member)
<vorian> danke
<ikonia> no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Myrtti> LOLWHAT
<Myrtti> what the hell do I have on my credit card bill
<jdong> Myrtti: it's perfectly normal to be renting those kinds of movies....
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<Myrtti> this is not good
<Myrtti> this is definitely not good
<Myrtti> can I curse a bit?
<Myrtti> just a bit?
<Myrtti> eenyweenybit?
<Myrtti> http://identi.ca/notice/1328225
<Pici> yikes
<genii> I doubt I'd recognise foul language if it was in finnish or so anyhow
<Pici> ditto
<bazhang> she usually curses in English...
<Myrtti> bazhang knows me too well
<bazhang> :/
<Pici> dun dun dun
<Myrtti> I feel like throwing my keyboard out the window
<Myrtti> after bashing it to pieces against my desk
<Pici> Sounds fun
<Myrtti> I'm fairly certain my blood pressure would drop after that
<Jack_Sparrow> I see your post less than a minute after I place my first online credit card order.. gee, I will sleep well
<ubottu> In ubottu, pottsi said: this is for ubuntu :/
<Myrtti> today would be an excellent day to get piss drunk.
<Myrtti> the Jackass is having a stand up gig at the local pub.
<Myrtti> I could go throw rotten tomatoes at him.
<Myrtti> but then again
<Myrtti> I don't have my credit card
<Myrtti> LOL ;____;
<Myrtti> Merry Christmas Miia!
<Mez> suggestion: is it worth changing !english to use $chan
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !-english
<ubottu> english has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-12-16 19:48:04 - last edited by LjL on 2007-05-13 13:58:25
<stdin> !-en
<ubottu> en has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-11-25 14:35:17 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-09-11 14:54:31
<Myrtti> o______o
<stdin> that should be an alias
<Mez> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stdin> they are the same text
<Mez> !english
<Mez> !forget en
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<stdin> that won't work
<Mez> !en is <alias> english
<ubottu> But en already means something else!
<stdin> !unforget en
<ubottu> I suddenly remember en again, stdin
<stdin> !no en is <alias> english
<Mez> stdin: :(
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<Mez> !-en
<ubottu> en is <alias> english - added by Seveas on 2006-11-25 14:35:17 - last edited by stdin on 2008-12-04 17:39:39
<stdin> forgetting is not deleting
 * Mez nods @ stdin :D
<Mez> It's just "dont reply to this anymore"
<stdin> how about replace "The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are" with "This channel is" ?
<Mez> $chan is
<stdin> but, that's an extra 0.000001 processing time ;)
<Myrtti> and besided
<Myrtti> besides, people are expected to know which channel they are on
<Myrtti> though
<Myrtti> how is $chan processed in >?
 * Mez hasnt looed at the code for ages, but i assume that it's replaced in from the "this message is from channel"
<stdin> !bot > stdin
<ubottu> stdin, please see my private message
<stdin> with > it seems to work
<stdin> it may seem odd if a LoCo channel uses it though
<stdin> #ubuntu-<some loco> is English only...
<Myrtti> why would they use that?
<stdin> maybe they haven't set !en-#ubuntu-<loco> ...
<Myrtti> if the channel is english, then they'll use english.
<Myrtti> er, the factoid
<Myrtti> why would they use it if the channel is, say, Finnish?
<Myrtti> especially if they know what it contains?
<stdin> maybe someone is speaking english in the channel
<Mez> if they dont... lie we'd use !fi
<Myrtti> stdin: hmmm
<Mez> (when I say we, i dont include you - you'd tell them off in finish probably!)
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> so probably the factoid is good as it is. and perhaps we'd need a !thischannel or something.
<Myrtti> or then again, my blood pressure is so high right now I'm ready to whistle like a tea pot.
 * Mez hasnt heard a whistling teapot in years
<Myrtti> you should have heard me cursing hour and a half ago
 * Mez hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I'm so done with today
<Myrtti> I'm so done with this year, really
<Mez> thank god it's nearly over eh ?
<Mez> god this hotel room is annoying... I want room service! damnit!
<Seeker`> "room service" eh?
<Mez> Seeker`: yeah - a burger ;)
<Mez> (or something)
<Mez> Seeker`: and... to what you're thinking, I'm probably sleeping on the pullout sofa if my friend decides to stay the night rather than go home
<Mez> (she's pregnant- so she gets the bed)
<Mez> though i may get to see^Wannoy^Wgo for a drink with Dave2 today too
 * Myrtti is speechless
<Mez> ??
<Mez> why?
<Seeker`> Mez: where are you?
<Mez> Seeker`: Reading...
<Mez> (a hotel in Reading)
<ikonia> I thought you lived in reading ?
<Mez> used to... like - 6 months ago
<Mez> long long story
 * Dave2 heads homeish
<Myrtti> perhaps I should take a hot bath.
<Myrtti> Internet isn't entertaining enough
 * Mez dances
<Mez> entertaining now/
<Myrtti> I was just saying #elsewhere that nothing can be entertaining enough today
<Myrtti> sorry
 * Mez hugs
<Myrtti> I'm just having the worst mood since March.
 * Mez hugs more
<ikonia> pici can you remove aubade from offtopic please
<Mez> I now the feeling
<Pici> ikonia: Why?
<ikonia> being a moron
<ikonia> ahh mez has it
<ikonia> just befor eyou joined
<Pici> Ah, okay.
<ikonia> nope Myrtti had it, thanks
<Mez> too fast for me ;)
<Myrtti> since I've been preaching about the language today
<Myrtti> was my job
 * Mez was reading backlog
<ikonia> it was just uncalled for and his idiot response to a polite request on two occasions suggests he shouldn't be in there 
<Myrtti> do you want me to whack him more?
<Myrtti> I'm really feeling like it
<Mez> Myrtti: I would have done the same.
<Myrtti> it's not like he wasn't given chances.
<Mez> indeed.
<Mez> anyways - i thin I'm going to go play GH and wait for someone to ring me (be it Dave2 or Laura)
<ikonia> enjoy
<ikonia> thanks for quick action
<Myrtti> have fun
<ikonia> err ljl check the channel
<Mez> w00t - any messages to pass onto Dave2?
<LjL> ikonia: ssssht.
<Myrtti> Mez: bää.
<LjL> going for dinner watch spark_plug in -ot
<ikonia> okey dokey
<Mez> Myrtti: too slow - I'd gone already 
<Myrtti> noticed
<Mez> Myrtti: but he'll be home in a moment or two
<Dave2> I was probably home already
<Dave2> I was just bitching at a housemate about the buses sucking and stuff!
<Mez> bloodybloody expensve voda coe
<Mez> right, gotta go
<Mez> bloody jacksons corner - grr
 * elkbuntu wonders whether 'bloody' counts as a swear word in finland, like it does here.
<Seeker`> doesn't really count as a swearword here
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> we curse with genitalia and hell and heaven
<LjL> Myrtti: bloody hell, that's silly!
<LjL> anyway, i'm speechless at -ot... how someone's mind can be distored
<LjL>   <Spark_Plug> how to learn ethical hacking any one guide me <Spark_Plug> its ethical hacking <Spark_Plug> i want to kill all porn sites which is working in my country <Spark_Plug> porn is not allowed in our contry <Spark_Plug> example [some url] its good site to down load but full of porn banners
<LjL> now, "[some url]" is, of course, a tracker of illegal torrents.
<elkbuntu> LjL, did you see the one i just removed?
<elkbuntu> LjL, the one that can be summarised as 'i like to know the ages of the women online. because i like to know who i'm talking to. no, not men too, i'd need a bigger harddrive'
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no, undelete is <reply> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Flannel> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> i have some vague memories that i had considered adding ext3undel but eventually excluded it
<LjL> but i don't quite remember why
<Flannel> the guy who writes the website has interesting capitalization
<LjL> Flannel: hm?
<Flannel> InterNet, MetaData, iNode
<Flannel> camelcasing things that ought not to be
<LjL> used moinmoinwiki too long, perhaps
<erUSUL> LjL: well what ext3undel does can not be worse than the low level hackery described here http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<erUSUL> LjL: imho of course
<erUSUL> LjL: that page can scare even Linus Torvalds XD
<LjL> !no, undelete is <reply> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, althou
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no, undelete is <reply> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Flannel> Do the debs install on Ubuntu fine?
<LjL> Flannel: there's only feisty-specific packages
<Flannel> Thats unfortunate
<LjL> Flannel: doesn't matter, they will work
<LjL> it's just bash scripts
<LjL> and the dependencies are not version specific
<erUSUL> LjL: maybe it is easier/cleaner to edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery instead of enlarging the factoid ??
<LjL> yes, but right now i won't
<Flannel> ubottu: tell jgoguen about away
<Myrtti> wasn't it give nowadays
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Myrtti about cookies
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> so now I'm officially confused
 * erUSUL leaves #ubuntu gods alone. Waves
<Flannel> Myrtti: Why?
<Flannel> ubottu: give Myrtti opsnack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> I guess not
<Myrtti> [23:05] <ubottu> Flannel wants me to tell you: opsnack
<Flannel> ... interesting
<Flannel> ubottu: give Myrtti Hi, is this thing on?
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> oh crap
<Flannel> !give Myrtti hi,
<ubottu> give myrtti hi, is this thing on?
<Flannel> hah
<Myrtti> [23:05] <ubottu> Flannel wants me to tell you: Hi, is this thing on?
<Flannel> !forget give Myrtti hi,
<ubottu> I know nothing about give Myrtti hi, yet, Flannel
<Flannel> blah
<Pici> give is a supybot command, not a factoid
<LjL> !tell ljl-temp about test
<Flannel> I'll move it to a query
<LjL> !forget give Myrtti hi, 
<ubottu> I know nothing about give Myrtti hi, yet, LjL
<Pici> LjL: I asked the bot wranglers (avoiding hilights) to rename @tell to something else to save us from the !tell errors
<Flannel> Myrtti: Just ignore the spam from ubottu from me
<LjL> !search myrtti
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-offtopic*, myrtti*, give myrtti hi,*, ops, ops-#ubuntu-fi, ops-#xubuntu
<Flannel> LjL: I got rid of it
<LjL> ah good
<Pici> !*
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> what's that *
<Flannel> Forgotten
<Pici> I think it means they were deleted?
<LjL> Myrtti: it means it's a forgotten factoid
<Myrtti> oh, ok.
<Pici> forgotton rather.
<LjL> Pici: no, dolotod.
<Myrtti> no, forgotten
<Flannel> beleeded!
<Pici> LjL: bah
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: tweet?
<Myrtti> merde
<Myrtti> she's probably gone to work
<Myrtti> PriceChild?
<Myrtti> LjL: for reference, diroots was at #ubuntu-women at first... o___O
<LjL> Myrtti: he was?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> you want me to pastebin the log?
<LjL> Myrtti: please
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/80511/
<Myrtti> seems to me like The Channel Which Shall Not Be Mentioned in just some other language
<mrwes> hello
<Flannel> What an odd fellow.
<mneptok> he's not in the Guild. i don't see him at meetings.
<LjL> mneptok: *other* people can be odd too
<LjL> mneptok: you're just odder than all of them
<ikonia> Flannel: he's been doing it for ages, its part of his "attitude"
<ikonia> Flannel: he can't communicate, thats part of the problem
<mneptok> ikonia: to glant think gung hydrogen <tab> oscillating runrf ptaan kippers.
<Flannel> sigh
<mneptok> any Dutch speakers active?
<Myrtti> I just have to say one thing right now, it's not going to be pretty, and after I've said it, I'll head straight to bed.
<Myrtti> so I'm sorry if I'm hurting someone here.
<LjL> mneptok: [Whois] wobblywu has been idle for 50 seconds.
<Flannel> alright.  I'm ignoring -ot for a while before I blow up
<mneptok> LjL: didn't know wu was Dutch
 * mneptok awaits Myrtti 
<Myrtti> Dear Universe: Would you please give me a ****ing break? All I want is an email from the person I sent my CV over a week ago, and a SMS from someone to say he's ok.
<LjL> mneptok: he is, i absolutely can't guarantee faithful translation, however
<mneptok> LjL: that also concerns me. i need someone i *know*.
<mneptok> Myrtti: i can send a /msg via IRC reminding you that you're a beautiful and unique snowflake. but in the end, it's only me.
<Myrtti> today, well, yesterday, since it's past midnight, has been a road that I've managed to grind through head first, mouth open, made of shit.
<Myrtti> I mean, seriously.
<Myrtti> now, that I've said that, I'll go an clip my cancelled credit card into pieces and go to bed.
<Myrtti> Night everyone.
<mneptok> my life at work pays for the PS3 and first person shooters required to deal with life at work.
<ikonia> chicken and egg
<sergiu> hello 
<sergiu> can i get unban from ubuntu+1 ??
<Mez> @bansearch sergiu
<ubottu> Match: *!*@87.255.79.154 by ompaul in #ubuntu+1 on Oct 11 2008 20:41:38 (ID: 5448)
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> do you know why you were banned sergiu ?
<sergiu> Mez, i suppose for uncesored word
<sergiu> :<
<Mez> sergiu, seems that way to me... for some reason you uttered a profanity, and ran away. Not exactly adult behaviour?
<sergiu> i don't understand good english
<sergiu> i appologize
<Mez> sergiu: the log says that you said "f**k" for no reason, and then left the channel. Why?
<sergiu> i don't know, i have made a few mistakes in my english and was a bit angry and sweread ..
<Mez> sergiu: please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and tell me if there's anything you dont understand
<sergiu> and that wass looked like i uttered a profanity, and ran away. 
<sergiu> Mez , i didn't read that before i entered the channel ;D
<Mez> please read it now, and tell me if there's anything you dont understand
<sergiu> i have already read this
<sergiu> i understood the situation, can i be unbaned?
<sergiu> i appologize 
<sergiu> or not
<mneptok> uh ..
<mneptok> so you apologize, but *only* if we remove the ban?
<sergiu> i have already apologized
<sergiu> )
<sergiu> a apologize that i have used
<sergiu> a uncesored word
<mneptok> mez?
<confused> maybe he is gone for an tea
<confused> or coffe
<confused> from where are you all?
<confused> )
<Seeker`> "from where are you all?"?
<Mez> sorry - got distracted.... this been dealt with mneptok ?
<mneptok> no sir. it's your issue.
<Pici> confused: I just lifted the ban, please keep the guidelines in mind while in our channels.
<Pici> Mez: Didn't mean to overstep there, saw it was ompaul's ban though.
<confused> Seeker` ?
<Mez> Pici: you didnt - I dissapeared - I was going to do the same... got distracted by text messages :D
<Seeker`> confused: I wondered what you meant
<confused> Pici, thanks
<confused> Seeker`, i meant  *where you from*
<confused> is this clear?
<confused> :)
<Seeker`> yes, and I hardly see how it is relevant
 * mneptok is form the FUUUUUUUUTURE
<Pici> confused: This isn't a social channel, if you want to chat with Ubuntu people, you are free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<confused> Pici, understood
 * genii hands out coffee and aspirins
<Mez> no coffee for me
<genii> Mez: OK, "beverage of your choice" then ..
<Mez> ''
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-05
<mneptok> genii: bad idea with Mez. her prefers the desalinated tears of nubile virgins.
<genii> Might be difficult to find enough of those to quench a thirst...
<mneptok> exaaaactly
<JeremyE> Hi
<JeremyE> LJL?
<JeremyE> You there?
<Flannel> Oh, that guy.
<LjL> no i'm not
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said: !stallman is alias <reply>Toolbag!
<genii> Hm
 * mneptok is dealing
<genii> Cards, I hope
<mneptok> with __mikem
<bazhang> nice
<stdin> genii: you need to identify
<genii> stdin: Thanks. I wonder what happened there.
<genii> jussio1: Restarting core or so?
<stdin> I'm guessing it happened when the connection timed out
<stdin> [00:37]* genii has quit (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out))
<stdin> [00:39]* genii (n=genii@oul110-gw10.netplaza.fi) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<genii> stdin: Yes, looks like his quassel core some issue then
<stdin> wouldn't be any fun without a few bugs to squish
<stdin> although, it identified for jussio1 when it reconnected
<genii> Yes, weird
<stdin> how do you set it to identify?
<genii> stdin: Similar method as Konv
<stdin> it's probably better to put the nickserv password as the server password
<stdin> the client is probably not sending the message when it reconnects
<genii> I'll look into it's settings there
<bazhang> weekend has arrived early
<bazhang> * [e^2pi] (n=faryshta@189.145.197.229): Angel Guevara
<bazhang> <e^2pi> sandwich=menaige a trois?
<jdong> can't even spell it right....
<bazhang> that channel needs to be cleaned out.
<bazhang> much like the augean stables
 * mneptok diverts the St. Lawrence
 * jussio1 waves
 * genii wobbles
 * mneptok cacks up a furball
<jussio1> genii: so did you get the identify thing sorted?
<mneptok> jussio1: in the future, please ask before prodding my furballs with sticks. i may not be finished with that. thanks.
<mneptok> O:)
<jussio1> mneptok: I always thought you were mad, now Im certain...
 * mneptok beeps incessantly
<Jack_Sparrow> Second time this hour with this in ubuntu..  http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=303558
<ubottu> Pnux called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> elkbuntu: How embarassing
<elkbuntu> Flannel, yes.
<Flannel> looks like john crawford did the physical adding.  version 31, 10-25
<Flannel> but, That likely didn't come from him, as its in a whole slew of additions, etc.  Wonder what ML they use
<elkbuntu> it says at the bottom
<Flannel> Yeah, it doesn't have much info though, I guess I'll check the ideas page info
<Flannel> Not there.
<Flannel> ah, -news-team
<elkbuntu> i'm going to mail a complaint about inappropriateness to there
<Flannel> Hmmm, I don't see any originl mention on that ML.  But I'll keep looking (at least, not with subject searches)
<elkbuntu> it'll at least get to the right places
<Flannel> 30 seconds lag?
<elkbuntu> oh crap. i think i cant get my s key back on...
<Myrtti> can I reboot the universe somehow?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i wish.
<elkbuntu> yay, i fixeded my s key
<Flannel> Myrtti: did you upgrade its kernel?
<Myrtti> Flannel: I was just hoping some settings would reset
<Flannel> Myrtti: which ones?
<Myrtti> the ones that make my life constant misery
<elkbuntu> the stupidity quotient
<Myrtti> like yesterday
<Myrtti> I can't mull in this enough
<Myrtti> it feels too good to curse with a good reason for a while
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/50050778
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, when is your flickr due?
<Myrtti> "You have a Flickr Pro Account. It expires on 19th December, 2008."
<Myrtti> I was going to write a "Dear Santa" letter anyway...
<Myrtti> I guess I should write it now
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, you deserve a xmas pressie from me.
<Myrtti> :-o
<elkbuntu> now, how do i buy flickr voucher things?
<elkbuntu> up off the floor girl
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i'm assuming gifts can be used for renewals, yes?
<Myrtti> well... yes.
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
 * elkbuntu waits for the email.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, your nick at your domain?
<Myrtti> should work, aswell as @ubuntu
<Stratton> Does anyone know why the name 'anandjones' is banned?
<elkbuntu> because there was a person using it who was harrassing users.
<Stratton> hmm
<elkbuntu> is it some obscure pop reference or something?
<Stratton> my friend uses the nick as well
<Flannel> If its obscure, is it really a pop reference?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, obscure to me, pop to someone?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I don't see it in the bt, am I... blind?
 * Myrtti sees it neither
<Stratton> I'll ask him what is actually banned
<Flannel> Stratton: you can have them join this channel, that'd be easiest and fastest
<Stratton> kk
<Myrtti> we usually don't do by proxy unbanning
<Myrtti> nice to talk to the actual person
<Stratton> Hey
<anandjones> hi
<elkbuntu> Stratton, what channel is this person banned from?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: check realname
<elkbuntu> anandjones, what channel were you trying to enter?
<Stratton> #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> aha
<anandjones> yes that one
<elkbuntu> anandjones, please change your realname to not have swearing in it. we ban it because it stops more trolls than actual users.
<anandjones> oh
<anandjones> k
<elkbuntu> the /b/ culture has alot to answer for
<elkbuntu> you'll need to reconnect to the network for it to take effect
<anandjones> k
<Stratton> Thanks for the help ^_^
<elkbuntu> bazhang, awake?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, hi
<Myrtti> we just had another visit from -ru
<Myrtti> well...
<Myrtti> -ru*
<elkbuntu> we being -women
<bazhang> who
<elkbuntu> mau_dZe_doon
<Myrtti> not that it matters
<elkbuntu> n=mau_@92.255.160.75
<Myrtti> was just going to ask is there something going on again?
<Myrtti> [12:04] [freenode] ~~~ channels : #ubuntu-women #ubuntu-ru-offtopic #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> I'll have a chat with him
<elkbuntu> bazhang, it was a flyby
<elkbuntu> bazhang, nothing said, just join and flee
<bazhang> elkbuntu, nonetheless
<bazhang> better to nip it in the bud
<elkbuntu> which makes us even more suspicious as scouting is rarely done with good intent
<bazhang> yep
<elkbuntu> (well, scouting *there*)
<bazhang> exactly
 * elkbuntu tries to find a cheap 3g usb dongle
<bazhang> polatov, #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> polatov, not here
<Myrtti> *shudder*
<Myrtti> bazhang: have I mentioned to you lately how much I love you?
<bazhang> Myrtti, they have no reason whatsoever to go in there, ever.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, well, unless they have the pointy bits rather than the dangly bits.
<bazhang> elkbuntu, iirc there is a -ru-women
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i dont blame them.
<elkbuntu> but, intermingling is usually A Good Thing
<elkbuntu> just, i dont feel like intermingling until -ru changes their act -- big time.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he's replying to me?
<elkbuntu> or, he has no idea what i'm saying?
<Myrtti> if they'd forget #ubuntu-women exists
<bazhang> elkbuntu, he is talking to me for the most part
<Myrtti> and just look at the web pages
<Myrtti> and look at our blogging
<Myrtti> I'd be happy
<Myrtti> and look at our contributions to Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, uh your comments are disabled, right?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: no, they either need my approval or openid
<elkbuntu> close enough
<Myrtti> I've had that like that always, I don't need a single spam
<Myrtti> I feel like I'm wading in rice pudding talking to him
<Myrtti> I'm off to do my groceries, bbl
<bazhang> Myrtti, I think I better continue with this.
<Myrtti> thank god for google translate.
<Myrtti> and sanakirja.org
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti and sends her off to buy noms
<Myrtti> http://www.sanakirja.org/search.php?q=mention&l=-1&l2=-1
<Myrtti> (also with an English UI, click on the right hand side)
<Myrtti> -->
<bazhang> the main problem with that channel, apart from the immaturity of some of the users, is that the operators are seldom around.
<bazhang> its likely not a problem that will be solved overnight
<bazhang> unless they get some operators who are there full time-ish
<elkbuntu> ugh, there was another visitor. i suspect it is time for you to lurk with us
<elkbuntu> bazhang, * _kamaz_ (n=faraonxg@91.196.7.26) has joined #ubuntu-women
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !nexenta is an Ubuntu derivative with an OpenSolaris kernel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !nexenta is an Ubuntu derivative with an OpenSolaris kernel
<elkbuntu> <_kamaz_> Здравствуйте о прекрасная половина человечества!!!!
<elkbuntu> <_kamaz_> эээ.......меня кто нибудь слышит?
<bazhang> <dmay> question is we want create channel 'ubuntu-blackjack-and-hookers' <--via PM
<elkbuntu> bazhang, dmay is not in there anymore
<elkbuntu> and next time i see him there, he'll be asked to go
<bazhang> he knows not to go there
<bazhang> as does everyone in that channel
<bazhang> and have done so for some time now
<elkbuntu> yeah, i've been busy the past few weeks
<bazhang> no.
<bazhang> I mean in -ru
<elkbuntu> bazhang, but you're welcome to sit in the channel. i suspect if you're there, they might actually believe they're busted
<bazhang> their operators are *never* around
<elkbuntu> and they cant try a hesaid shesaid thing
<elkbuntu> i mean #ubuntu-women, dear
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> the real solution in my opinion is to have the -ru operators around, or just dissolve that channel entirely.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, until then, we need you to be the instrument of consequence
<bazhang> nice choice of words
<elkbuntu> you currently have something to ... well... blackmail them into behaving with. if you dissolve the channel, you wont.
<bazhang> but I think the same of -ot :)
<elkbuntu> sometimes the only difference between the two is the charset
<bazhang> true
<Myrtti> after having eaten poorly for a week and being super annoyed about everything, nothing beats a big Sub with roast beef.
<jussi01> anyone know the command to star gnome network manager?
<jussi01> start*
<jussi01> nvm...
<elkbuntu> gdm ...
<Myrtti> nm-applet
<Myrtti> come 1700 EET, I'll open the wine bottle and drink myself silly.
<Myrtti> be warned.
<Myrtti> I'll be off irc though
<Myrtti> watching Forrest Gump
<genii> jussi01: I think I have it sorted now to auto identify but we won't know til next core disconnect I guess
<LjL> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<LjL> !no puregnome is <reply> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> those instructions are outdated and bad, see #Ubuntu
<nickrud> ljl, does that take out the sound subsystem, or is kde using modern stuff now?
<LjL> nickrud: on Hardy, KDE 3 uses what it always used, but i've no idea about KDE 4 and Intrepid
<nickrud> ljl I used to use the purge libqt3-mt trick but had to remove a few other bits as well; as you can see that's extremely obsolete though
<LjL> nickrud, yes that's why i removed the "and have a default Ubuntu system" part. but that remove line was just *bad*.
<ikonia> Hmmm raul still hasn't joined #debian, I bet 10 minutes until the next time he just randomly asks
<nickrud> oh, I believe you. It's over a year old I think
<LjL> bazhang: wait, anyone who enters is +b...?
<bazhang> LjL, from -ru yes
<LjL> bazhang: by default?
<bazhang> LjL, they were told not to go in there and harass
<bazhang> LjL, and they ignored it
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> still, we don't ban people from #ubuntu by default just because they're also in, say, #archlinux? until they actually *do* something?
<ikonia> just take this to freenode
<bazhang> nice in theory, but this is a unique situation
<ikonia> the archlinux-offtopic channel is unacceptable
<LjL> ikonia: that's not what we're talking about, it was an example
<ikonia> in terms of breeding ground to harrass other channels
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I thought it had kicked off again
<LjL> ikonia: no, it's about #ubuntu-women
<bazhang> LjL, freenode made me the operator of -ru in response to this
<ikonia> oh this again
<LjL> ikonia: where apparently anyone who joins there coming from #ubuntu-ru gets banned
<bazhang> LjL, freenode knows about the situation. they want it under control.
<ikonia> there was disscusion on this a few days ago
<LjL> bazhang: right, which means they wanted you to ensure that the mess-up stops in *#ubuntu-ru*, not that *#ubuntu-women* ban people by default
<LjL> look
<ikonia> can't do ban by default
<LjL> i've been trying to convince a channel just two days ago that the correct way to deal with harassing users from another channel was NOT to ban by default anyone coming from that channel
<LjL> now if the very same is happening in a channel in the main namespace, then i'm starting to feel like a fool
<ikonia> LjL: you can't have ban on sight for a whole channel
<bazhang> LjL, I have only so many hours in a day I can sit in there; the usual operators are *never* there.
<ikonia> I'm sure there are legitimate -ru users ?
<ikonia> bazhang: is it possible to find other operators ?
<LjL> ikonia, i agree with that
<LjL> bazhang: fair enough, but that doesn't justify banning by default
<LjL> once a channel had *.it banned
<LjL> i didn't like that
<bazhang> LjL, banning for harassment does
<LjL> this is exceedingly similar
<LjL> bazhang: sure, if there *is* actual harassment
<ikonia> bazhang: have not the problem users been banned ?
<bazhang> LjL, and that is the only reason they have ever gone in there.
<LjL> bazhang: not if someone just *is* in a given channel
<ikonia> bazhang: I thought there was only say 4 guys who where a problem
<bazhang> LjL, for them enter=harass
<LjL> bazhang: that sounds very much like the equation italians on irc = a mess
<LjL> which leads channels to banning all italians
<LjL> which is not acceptable
<bazhang> LjL, if there was an elegant solution to this I would be all for it.
<bazhang> LjL, they still treat it all as a big joke.
<LjL> bazhang: ban people who actually start harassing.
<bazhang> LjL, that is what is happening.
<ikonia> bazhang: how many of them are there ?
<LjL> bazhang: ok then i'm not understanding
<bazhang> apparently not.
<LjL> bazhang: if someone is in -ru and they join #ubuntu-women, do they get banned immediately, or not?
<bazhang> the only reason they go in there is to harass and make sex jokes.
<bazhang> which the users of -women do not find amusing or welcome
<LjL> bazhang: ok, so do they get banned *after* they start doing that, or *before*?
<bazhang> LjL, they are challenging this by stating that going in there and making those kinds of jokes is some kind of free speech issue; that they have the right to go where they please and do what they wish under the banner of 'free speech'
<LjL> of course that's a bogus claim
<LjL> but they do have a right to join an #ubuntu channel
<LjL> they just don't have the right to say stuff that's not acceptable in it
<ikonia> unless they are banned for their behaviour
<LjL> sure
<bazhang> mau_ and polatov were able to explain why they went in there and thus were unbanned.
<ikonia> some of these are known issues and should be banned for the behabiour and the ban not lifted
<bazhang> free speech simply does not enter into it.
<LjL> bazhang: but to begin with, they were banned without a reason? had those two *done anything*?
<bazhang> one user from that channel wants to open a channel called ubuntu-blackjack_and_hookers
<LjL> good riddance to them, it'll get closed before they know
<ikonia> bazhang: sounds like you have your hands ful
<ikonia> full even
<bazhang> imagine -ot at its worst and multiply by 10
<LjL> anyway
<LjL> i won't accept bans merely set because someone is on a given loco channel. that'd be discriminatory. if someone, a *specific* person, actually *behaves* badly, then of course that's another story.
<bazhang> they are only in there for one reason and one reason alone. to harass.
<LjL> bans set on country domains, or on people who haven't actually even spoken on a channel (unless they've *personally* expressed the intention to troll that channel -- not *someone else* on the same channel has), aren't acceptable
<LjL> bazhang: that's apparently not true, because you just said that mau_ and polatov aren't
<LjL> so that's already to exceptions
<bazhang> no.
<LjL> generalizing automatically is not acceptable.
<bazhang> mau_ did not know.
<bazhang> polatov was part of the original crew.
<bazhang> he knows not to go back.
<LjL> bazhang: are any of the -ru *operators* involved in the harassment?
<bazhang> LjL, one entered with the others, but did not openly make the comments 
<LjL> bazhang: any evidence of operators *being* around, *seeing* plans to go troll -women, and not saying a word about them?
<bazhang> LjL, no direct evidence that I have seen
<bazhang> only circumstantial, ie entering the channel at the same time.
<LjL> bazhang: is it just me or are you hiding from a4 the fact that you can read russian? :P
<bazhang> LjL, not hiding it; have not disclosed it
<bazhang> a4 still does not get it.
<LjL> bazhang: how come i don't even see him as part of the russian team?
<Myrtti> am I even grasping the idea now?
<bazhang> LjL, not sure.
<Myrtti> am I explaining things simply enough?
<bazhang> he just does not want to get it, imo
<LjL> well
<bazhang> he wants to go in there and chat people up.
<LjL> his level of english is also... suboptimal
<Pici> You speaker?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Pici> I think the analogies aren't translating well.
<Myrtti> I think I might have to blog that
<Myrtti> and have it also translated
<bazhang> speak = speech
<bazhang> you speaker = speechify
<LjL> which in turn means what? :P
<Myrtti> he assumes I'm cutpasting that from somewhere
<bazhang> that he wants to get down to brass tacks.
<bazhang> and be allowed to come in and chat people up.
<Myrtti> that it's a ready made thing, a lecture
<bazhang> blunt is better imo.
<LjL> Myrtti: he won't have a single clue what "gawk", "tear" and "stomp" would mean, most likely
<LjL> i don't know what the former means myself
<bazhang> leer at
<bazhang> gawker.com
<Myrtti> I guess I was assuming that his vocabulary would be a bit better than polatovs
<Pici> "to stare with empty-minded fascination"
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<LjL> and i don't even know what "leer" means. but no worries, i have a dictionary
<Pici> O.O = gawk
<bazhang> ogle
<LjL> just trying to say that sometimes (especially in english) the words that you'd consider "everyday" and "common" are the least known ones to foreign speakers
<Myrtti> LjL: omg, I'm too English
<LjL> for me as an italian for instance, the latinate words that you'd consider most awkward are often familiar, but apples and strawberries are not
<LjL> Myrtti: no but you speak a language where there's no bias towards or against latin words
<LjL> so you don't perceive that difference
<LjL> now, russian isn't latin to begin with so it's not the same thing
<Pici> LjL: English has a lot of slang that has integrated itself into the core of the language.
<LjL> but he just plainly knows too little english to understand your analogy imo
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> better to invoke Yosemite Sam
<LjL> Pici: that's another issue but to someone like me, whether it's slang or just a typical one-syllable germanic word makes little difference - as in, not a clue
<LjL> this is ending up like a huge advertisement of -women
<Myrtti> as long as, excuse the language, the idiots stay the fuck out of there
<Myrtti> and I mean only the idiots.
<Myrtti> people who Get It are always welcome
<LjL> Myrtti, -irc is getting too many spectators, some are bound to not stay the fuck out of there.
 * Pici facepalms
<LjL> bazhang: might -ru-offtopic have anything to do with all these spectators coming in?
<bazhang> LjL, no idea
<Myrtti> [19:45] < fbc> I'm curious, If an Ubuntu Muslim edition locates an Ubuntu Jewish  Edition online does it try to attack it?
<Myrtti> [19:45] < Myrtti> fbc: you're so badly offtopic, it doesn't fit into Ubuntu IRC  channels.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jdong> politically incorrect joke FAIL?
<Myrtti> is there a command to check which app is blocking my alsa?
<LjL> Myrtti: problem is, it's not so far from the truth...
<LjL> Myrtti: if it's going through pulseaudio, i doubt it...?
<LjL> and if it doesn't, i still don't know
<Myrtti> Pici: ♥ 
<LjL> if it were OSS, you'd just lsof
<jdong> LjL: but the Ubuntu Jewish Edition will call for help from Ubuntu US Edition and before we know it 9 trillion dollars are being dropped on the geographic region and we go into recession?
<Pici> lsof works for alsa too, I'm not sure how to check with pulse
<Pici> Well, I mean you can use lsof, but it just says the mixer is using it here.
<jdong> pulse's alsa sink shouldn't  be blockable
<LjL> Pici: what do you see in lsof with alsa?
<Myrtti> I saw nothing with /dev/dsp
<Myrtti> but got firefox and ekiga with alsa
<Myrtti> and miraculously, killing firefox and restarting alsa worked ♥ 
<Myrtti> I love you guys
<LjL> jdong: well, that'd call for a voting by the UN, i mean the IRCC, which of course would be stalled for a couple of decades, and meanwhile yes, all would rot
<Myrtti> I'm sure I wrote elkies address on back of a Christmas card already
<Pici> LjL: I used to be able to see what was using it.  I don't have a /dev/dsp anymore here though, grepping for /dev/snd gives me mixer_app
<Myrtti> but where the heck did I put it to?!
<Myrtti> oh, nvm
<Myrtti> I wrote it on THE ENVELOPE
<Pici> GAS{
<LjL> uhm, starting aplay /bin/sh does give me a couple more /dev/snd/pcm* entries
<Pici> er, GASP. 
<Myrtti> is the flash installation broken again?
<Myrtti> http://twitter.com/popey/statuses/1040506325
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> adobe has changed the url this morning
<Myrtti> do we need a factoid?
<Myrtti> :-/
<Myrtti> again
<ikonia> I'm waiting to see if its a perm change or not
<ikonia> before I went nuts on it
<ikonia> only a few people have asked so far
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell XenSA about pm
<Myrtti> !search qt4
<ubottu> Found: qt
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell XenSA about qt
<Myrtti> I suck in drawing kangaroos
<vorian> anyone else get a pm from ubuntu_?
<Pici> Not I/
<vorian> they are in #kubuntu
<TheMuso> Is anybody looking into getting a temporary ubuntu FossCamp/UDS cloak? I can PM someone the IP I am currently accessing IRC from.
<Pici> Affiliated cloaks override gateway cloaks, so I'm not sure it will be of much use to cloaked Ubuntu members attending UDS
<LjL> bah
<Pici> humbug?
<LjL> there's a lot of what i think is nonsense being said about GRUB in #ubuntu, if someone who knows anything about it wants to check... i don't
<TheMuso> LjL: I know about the member c loaks, but I am thinking of various people who are attending fosscamp/UDS who do not have cloaks of any sort. I've seen some already.
<PriceChild> TheMuso: iline@freenode.net please.
<PriceChild> TheMuso: wait lemme just double check that's iline not ilines.
<PriceChild> TheMuso: yep its iline@freenode.net Would be great if you could send the request there.
<TheMuso> PriceChild: Ok thanks, will get to it in a bit.
<ikonia> LjL: your correct, massive ammount of nonsense
<Pici> Why?
<Pici> @ orgthingy in -ot
<LjL> Pici: you mean the gnaa references?
<Pici> LjL: Yeah
<LjL> Pici: i dunno. i would guess he's had issues with magnetron before, and he attempted a half assed joke.
<LjL> Pici: orgthingy is one of the names i have on mental highlight list anyway. as in, no real idea who he is, still rings a bell in the distance for some reason
<Pici> LjL: Ditto.
<LjL> and now i have blurry in my query (no surprise, he highlighted me before)... wthiswthdhw
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: seveas is <reply> blurry is seveas
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> stdin? jussi01?
<Myrtti> help?
<Myrtti> what are you guys doing?
<mneptok> damn you, peer!
<mneptok> jussi01_: meep
<Myrtti> where's me phone
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> perkele
<mneptok> pairrrrrrrrrrrrrkehleh
<Myrtti> "um, ubottu is really very very annoyingly dead. if you could do something about that, would be nice."
<Myrtti> text message sent
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-06
<Pici> nalioth: Could we get ubot3 in #ubuntu, ubottu is MIA
<PriceChild> Myrtti: council are able to restart it... or is it more dead than that?
<Myrtti> then why haven't you already :-<
<LjL> PriceChild: we are?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: because you pinged those two and didn't say what was wrong so i figured it wasn't anything i could help with
<PriceChild> LjL: you missed the memo?
 * PriceChild finds the link
<Myrtti> :-<
<Pici> 17:32:42 >>>> ubottu (n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu) has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<LjL> PriceChild: or i've forgotten it
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> oh well, back to my skype video call
<PriceChild> Running the bot start script
<PriceChild> Done
<PriceChild> LjL: I'll forward it to you again.
<LjL> i have a feeling floodbot might be tuned a tad more aggressively
<PriceChild> ubottu is back and joining slowly.
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> ping pong 
<Pici> LjL: You mean you will tune it more aggressively?
<hischild> Ubottu seems to be gone. This is for a reason?
<Pici> hm?
<LjL> Pici: well, i meant it seems like a reasonable idea to do so
<LjL> Pici: that huge flood could have been avoided after the smaller flood that came before it
<Pici> LjL: Agreed.
<Myrtti> hischild: we've noticed the situation a few moments ago
<Myrtti> and it's coming back already, as you can see
<Myrtti> hischild: was there anything else?
<Pici> hischild: The bot takes a bit to rejoin the channels, so just be patient :)
<hischild> Myrtti, Pici, I only joined moments ago but it catched my attention. Thanks.
<Pici> hischild: And it takes a bit for it to respond, it needs to rejoin all its channels first.
<hischild> Pici, i see. I'll be patient and wait for it. 
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> what the hell is this
<Myrtti> now what the heck
<Pici> Thats jenda 
<LjL> not jenda
<LjL> the operation timed outs
<Pici> Dunno, maybe a bot attack in another channel?
<LjL> looks more like a server gone south
<Pici> Or that.
<LjL> yet, there's 26 online, i.e. all of them. bah
<Pici> Maybe one of them went down and came up before you checked?
<LjL> likely
<LjL> also, i can't really guarantee i can count up to 26
<Myrtti> :-D
<mrwes> Hey, can you please remove the ban on me?
<Myrtti> ooh, you're actually waiting now for an answer?
<mrwes> er...yah
<mrwes> I've walked through the valley of death....
<mrwes> and of course reread the CoC 
<Myrtti> am I the only one awake still?
<Myrtti> hmmmm
 * Myrtti pokes LjL 
<mrwes> appears so
<mrwes> gotta be a joint decision aye?
<mrwes> heh
<Myrtti> no, I'm just about to head to bed (really late here) and I can't login
<Myrtti> 2008-12-06 03:38:25
<mrwes> ahh...Ok...I'll check back another time
<Myrtti> hold on
<mrwes> thanks Myrtti 
<mrwes> k
<Myrtti> don't go vanishing now
<mrwes> nod
<Myrtti> LjL: can you login to ubottu?
<LjL> yeah
<nickrud> we really need to get the old name for ubottu back, I keep typing the wrong one ;(
<Myrtti> I can't :-<
<nickrud> nor can I
<Myrtti> I can use my old session
<mrwes> Myrtti, you in Europe?
<Myrtti> yeah
<mrwes> where
<Myrtti> Finland
<mrwes> ahh
<LjL> mrwes, i wasn't the one who banned you
<LjL> but i'll unban you
<LjL> what does that mean?
<mrwes> I used to live in Berlin
<LjL> it means that if you give us reason to ban you again, i'd feel very embarassed
<LjL> you don't want to make me feel embarassed, right?
<mrwes> LjL, understood
<mrwes> of course not
<Myrtti> ok, since there's someone else on the line now, I'm heading to brush my teeth and vanish myself
<Myrtti> nini babehs
<mrwes> l8r
<LjL> mrwes: you can join
<mrwes> LjL, danke sehr
<mrwes> :)
<LjL> bitte
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, jdong said: !omgjacob-#ubuntuforums is <alias>twss-#ubuntuforums
<jdong> that's a different jdong. I swear :)
<LjL> !omgjdong | jdong, who, this jdong?
<ubottu> jdong, who, this jdong?: jdong: You're going to hell.
<jdong> :)
<mneptok> has anyone talked to Seveas about releasing the "ubotu" nick?
<nickrud> please please
<nickrud> my fingers are simply unretrainable
<bazhang> its mostly baked
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @boobjob
<mneptok> :(
<jdong> lol
<Flannel> bazhang: Doesn't really matter, four word lines in the middle of an explanation isn't required
<bazhang> Flannel, he was spamming
<bazhang> Flannel, just trying an alternate route to get him to stop.
<Flannel> I'm not sure "Oh, he's Seveas" will get him to stop, but sure.
<Flannel> I'm willing to try anything once ;)  except most seafood.
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> LjL: What's up with the change in puregnome?
<Flannel> the factoid, that is
<jussi01> Hey all
<bazhang> hi
<Flannel> Howdy jussi01 
<jussi01> so ubottuwent awol for a while then?
<Flannel> I have her timing out at 14:18, and then peer gets on her case at 14:32 (it's now 1:44)
<jussi01> who was it who messaged me about it?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, myrtti
<elkbuntu> jussi01, she messaged you before we had any clue what the emergency was
<jussi01> ahh,ok
<jussi01> wonder why her number didnt come up.. well whatever..
<elkbuntu> jussi01, carrier probably
<elkbuntu> she was having a rather crappy day
<jussi01> ok
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<elkbuntu> check her jaiku
<elkbuntu> jussi01, specifically http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/50050778#c-1886792
<jussi01> damn!
<jussi01> someone recommend me a good speedtest site?
<elkbuntu> speedtest.net
<jussi01> :)
<elkbuntu> it's one that caters to aussies at least
<jussi01> ooh, nice my aunt has good internet :D
<jussi01> http://www.speedtest.net/result/368146002.png
<jussi01> at least much better than my dads...
<elkbuntu> not bad at all
<elkbuntu> she must me on the doorstep of the exchange
<jussi01> yeah
<elkbuntu> i'm even closer to an exchange than her :P http://www.speedtest.net/result/368146002.png
<elkbuntu> i'm about 500m as the crow flies
<Myrtti> hi kids
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i assume the jaiku app is bandwidth respectful?
<elkbuntu> given i only have 100mb/mth, it needs to be
<Myrtti> fairly so
<Myrtti> but...
<elkbuntu> i've set it to be only on if used
<elkbuntu> since i dont really care about it if i'm not looking at it.
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I've personally ditched the Jaiku app though
<elkbuntu> oh, why?
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> it is bandwidth respectful to certain degree
<Myrtti> but when you go online with it... then it sorta starts updating
<Myrtti> also
<Myrtti> the app is very very old
<elkbuntu> hrm ok. how do you update then?
<Myrtti> it doesn't like to coexist with the later/latest Nokia apps, like Nokia Conversations
<Myrtti> I just use http://m.jaiku.com and http://m.hellotxt.com :-/
<elkbuntu> i'm also noticing it likes to own everything in your addressbook too
 * elkbuntu deletes it.
<LjL> Flannel: i explained why i changed !puregnome, it's outdated (tries to remove packages that never were installed by kubuntu-desktop), and even where it does work, it appears to remove a lot of stuff that has nothing to do with KDE
<LjL> jrib: ah cute, can i have some? :P
<LjL> jrib: actually no because i'm using konv, but do you use ubuntu's standard whois?
<jrib> LjL: I use the GeoIP python module
<jrib> LjL: can you write konv scripts in python?
<LjL> jrib: i can write konv scripts in anything that can begin with a shebang
<LjL> jrib: but they can't be particularly powerful
<Myrtti> geoip? where?
<Myrtti> ubottu?
<Myrtti> pls?
<Myrtti> me wants
<jrib> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/81379/ that's what it looks like for weechat
<LjL> !info python-geoip | Myrtti
<ubottu> python-geoip (source: python-geoip): python bindings for the GeoIP IP-to-country resolver library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Myrtti> http://www.selfdestruct.org/misc/geoip.pl.html
<LjL> jrib: thing that gets on my nerves is that, for some reason, the ubuntu/debian whois command doesn't really seem to know very much. for instance, it did resolve that fellow's APNIC entry, but i've seen many other APNIC entries that it had no idea about...
<LjL> [15:24:40] <LjL> !away > Panarchy    (Panarchy, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> [15:25:12] <orgthingy> LjL : the !away are the ones that waste channel chatting space
<LjL> shall i say "no, your comment is what just wasted channel space" and we go on like that?
<LjL> what's this, the revenge of the indonesians?
<ikonia> LjL: just bring him in here to explain it
<LjL> ikonia: cannot be bothered. he's been around long enough to know how stuff works and why, if he had wanted to.
<LjL> ikonia: also, interesting that among his bantracker entries, there's *precisely* a kick for away
<ikonia> shoke horror
<ikonia> shock even
<elkbuntu> my jaiku is purtier than Myrtti's
<Myrtti> hehe
<ikonia> @btlogin
<jdong> anyone have ops in #ubuntu-devel?
<jdong> 11:55  * invaleed is away (Please give me hug)
<jdong> 11:55 -!- invaleed is now known as in[v]aleed
<jdong> he's been doing this for 3 days now
<ikonia> hobbsee is your best bet for quick action
<jdong> yup, tried pinging her last night, will attempt again
<Myrtti> whuddabout mnept?
<ikonia> whoaaaa lag
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> _21h_ is russian...
<ikonia> he's gone in about 10 
<ikonia> he doesn't want what he's asking
<Myrtti> he doesn't know what he is asking
<ikonia> he does, he knows it's bad
<LjL> can't you just tell him to man rm and cut the trolling? there *is* a --no-preserve-root option, after all
<Myrtti> I wonder what's going on on -ru
<ikonia> if you want to tell him that, go for it, I wasnt going to post that in a public channel for him to start shouting about
<LjL> Myrtti: nothing special, he's not speaking there
<LjL> ikonia: i told him to "man rm" already, but i didn't tell him what option to look for
<LjL> twice
<ikonia> watch for laughter in -ru now
<Myrtti> surprisingly
<ikonia> "ha, I trolled them good in #ubuntu"
<ikonia> etc
<LjL> he's still not speaking
<ikonia> good
<Myrtti> I feel so ... ignorant
 * Mez sighs
<Myrtti> I can't install that geoip.pl to my irssi as the server is lacking Geo::IP and I just don't know how to get them installed in my environment.
<Myrtti> sucks.
<Myrtti> on related news, it's the Finnish independence day.
<Pici> Yay
<Myrtti> http://loimaannorppa.blogspot.com/2008/09/suomalainen-hkyy-ja-eksyy-tielt.html
<Myrtti> "A Finn is the one who answers when not asked..."
<Pici> Neat
<Mez> Myrtti: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/14/install-geoip-perl-module-on-debian/
<Mez> that's three times now I've hit alt+f4 instead of alt+4
 * Myrtti tries once again
<Mez> Myrtti: actually, should be in libgeo-ip-perl
<Myrtti> Mez: the problem is, I don't have root rights on this machine
<Mez> Myrtti: ah - fair enough... 
<Myrtti> the server doesn't have libgeoip-dev, I can bypass that with PP=1
<Myrtti> but make test fails
<Myrtti> I think
<Myrtti> Failed 3/4 test scripts, 25.00% okay. 31/33 subtests failed, 6.06% okay.
<Myrtti> make: *** [test_dynamic] Error 2
<Mez> yeah, that probably requires the dev stuff
<Myrtti> t/1_lookup........Error opening /usr/local/share/GeoIP/GeoIP.dat at (eval 3) line 438, <DATA> line 300.
<Myrtti> it's looking for that in the wrong place
<Myrtti> /usr/share/GeoIP/GeoIP.dat
<Myrtti> meh.
<Mez> is that in the package? or your install ?
<Mez> actually, this isn't the place to help... 
 * Myrtti notes this isn't the help channel for help...
<Myrtti> :-/
<Myrtti> yeah. I'll just go to bed to listen to Eddings.
<Mez> Lol - great minds think alike eh?
<Mez> well, if you need help - you know how to poke me...
<Myrtti> I'm almost tempted to put -ot to +m and forget to take it off
<LjL> [20:23:12] <LjL> helping people is no justification for ignoring the channel rules.
<LjL> [20:23:23] <AHMAD1NEJAD> ...
<LjL> [20:23:35] <AHMAD1NEJAD> somebody breaking the channel rules is no justification for banning them from the channel
<LjL> best retort ever.
<Pici> hah
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i'm banned from ubuntu for making one off-the-cuff remark
<AHMAD1NEJAD> after helping noobs for like 20 minutes
<LjL> no, that's not why you're banned from it.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> well then
<AHMAD1NEJAD> let's hear it
<LjL> let's hear it?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> yeah
<LjL> i thought it would be pretty clear that, after two !offtopic warnings, you were supposed to DROP IT or take it here or to PM
<AHMAD1NEJAD> what did i do to DESERVE a ban
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i got one offtopic warning
<AHMAD1NEJAD> contested the warning
<AHMAD1NEJAD> got another offtopic warning
<AHMAD1NEJAD> and then a ban
<LjL> indeed.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> Ubuntu (IPA: [u?'bu?ntu?] in English,[2] [ù?úntú] in Zulu) is a free operating system based on Debian, a popular Linux distribution. Its name comes from the Zulu word "ubuntu", loosely translated as "humanity", describing the ubuntu philosophy: "I am who I am because of those around me,
<Pici> What did you expect?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> something along those lines ^
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you know
<AHMAD1NEJAD> an ounce of respect for people who are taking their own time to help others
<LjL> AHMAD1NEJAD: you showed no repsect towards them when you made a completely inappropriate and irrelevant comment, and even less respect when you kept discussing your kick.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> that doesn't make any sense
<AHMAD1NEJAD> how is it disrespectful to make an irrelevant comment
<AHMAD1NEJAD> 'because they have to read through it and then move their eyes to the next line'?
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Please read
<LjL> how it is? it is, clearly, because 1) there are guidelines, and other very helpful people are abiding to them, and who are you to do otherwise  2) the channel has 1500 people, and it's busy enough without getting irrelevant comments
<AHMAD1NEJAD> 1500 people
<AHMAD1NEJAD> maybe what, 1400 lurkers
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i feel that my actions justify themselves
<AHMAD1NEJAD> and that the channel guidelines are arbitrary and imposed likewise
<LjL> then feel free to find another place to spend your time in.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> without any consideration as to whether or not their application is at all beneficial
<LjL> being in #ubuntu requires respect of the guidelines
<AHMAD1NEJAD> what makes the internet worthwhile is the lack of guidelines
<AHMAD1NEJAD> maybe you missed that memo
<LjL> AHMAD1NEJAD: i take note of the fact that you have no intention of respecting the guidelines.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> that is why wikipedia is more useful as a source of information than fox news
<LjL> AHMAD1NEJAD: your ban won't be lifted, have a good day.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> can i get somebody else's opinion
<AHMAD1NEJAD> who didn't ban me in the first place
<LjL> sure.
<LjL> Pici: got a second opinion on hand?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> no
<AHMAD1NEJAD> not from a person of your selection
<PriceChild> So far you have given your opinion, bear in mind other people's opinions may differ. Just because you see something as fact, doesn't make it so.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> that's not how impartiality works
<nalioth> AHMAD1NEJAD: attacking us isn't helping you
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i'm not attacking anybody
<AHMAD1NEJAD> in fact i haven't done that yet
<nalioth> "A river in Egypt."
<nalioth> most bans don't last 24 hours, AHMAD1NEJAD 
<Pici> Our channels are not ruled by a system of anarchy, the IRC Council was elected and they created the guidelines and enforce the rules here.
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i haven't made any derogatory remark
<nalioth> why not take a break and try back later
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i spend twenty minutes teaching these noobs about dd, cfdisk, fstab, mount, all of it
<AHMAD1NEJAD> and i say one thing that you don't understand
<AHMAD1NEJAD> and the process begins
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you label me as a troll
<AHMAD1NEJAD> kick me
<nalioth> AHMAD1NEJAD: you're definitely not helping yourself here
<AHMAD1NEJAD> if i discuss the kick, i just get banned
<AHMAD1NEJAD> how can you not see what you're doing as harmful?
<AHMAD1NEJAD> how do you justify this?
<nalioth> AHMAD1NEJAD: obviously, you've not read the CoC or our guidelines
<nalioth> and if you have, you've forgotten the content immediately
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you're not listening to me at all
<nalioth> come back in 24h
<AHMAD1NEJAD> what use are the guidelines if their execution is harmful
<AHMAD1NEJAD> you can say you're restricted by them
<AHMAD1NEJAD> but they're only used at your own volition
<nalioth> well, they only seem 'harmful' to trolls - which you disavow being among
<AHMAD1NEJAD> what makes your judgment of 'trolls' impartial, or absolute?
<nalioth> i hate time wasters
<AHMAD1NEJAD> there you go again! i'm just trying to discuss this with you
<AHMAD1NEJAD> calmly and rationally
<nalioth> AHMAD1NEJAD: please come back in 24h
<AHMAD1NEJAD> forget it
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i can't believe you people turn ubuntu
<AHMAD1NEJAD> the one-laptop-per-child distro
<AHMAD1NEJAD> into this
<Myrtti> errr
<Myrtti> ubuntu isn't the olpc distro
<Myrtti> Sugar is based on RedHat IIRC
 * nalioth passes Myrtti the salt
<AHMAD1NEJAD> oh well
<AHMAD1NEJAD> no wonder
<AHMAD1NEJAD> i bet you'd ban the kids who came to #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Is Ahmadinejad a common surname?
<nalioth> don't feed the trolls -and this guy is definitely one.
<nalioth> i suspect they run betting pools in ##politics as to how long they can "act normal" elsewhere before they get k/b'd
 * Mez chuckles @ nal's salt comment
<Mez> Myrtti: I actually thought that OLPC were going to be using some crappy XP modded version now ?
<Myrtti> Mez: they have that too
 * genii sips
<jdong> Mez: the project is starting to become a sellout
 * jdong watches his back, being less than 2 blocks away from the Media Lab...
<ikonia> had any trouble from  arch-ot today ?
<ikonia> my hightlight picked up this 
<ikonia> 18:48 < fogobogo> hullap: never watched #ubuntu just for the fun?
<ikonia> 18:48 < Losowski> fogobogo: Actually...if you would like to laugh (besides being on this channel), join #ubuntu!
<LjL> ikonia: losowski was in earlier, talked mild nonsense
<ikonia> Hmmm, 
<ikonia> I'm quite bored of this arch-ot and ubuntu-ru stuff
<ikonia> PriceChild: didn't you speak to the arch-ot operators ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: you're not the only one who is getting bored
<Myrtti> correct me if I'm wrong
<Myrtti> but isn't it so, that Firefox isn't particularly a GTK software?
<LjL> Myrtti: that's my understanding too
<LjL> although it definitely depends on libgtk
<LjL> but that might simply be for, say, Open File dialog boxes
<nalioth> it can be compiled with the QT library or the OS X Cocoa libs, too
<JeremyE> Hi
<JeremyE> IS anybody here?
<JeremyE> LjL: Are you there?
<LjL> no
<JeremyE> Hello
<JeremyE> I'm back after taking some time away to serve my sentence
<JeremyE> Sorry about spamming, it was very noobish
<JeremyE> LjL: Hello?
<LjL> JeremyE: oh, hi!
<JeremyE> LOL HI!
<LjL> JeremyE: ok, ok you're unbanned
<JeremyE> Thanks a lot
<JeremyE> It won't happen again
<LjL> i hope so
<Mez> JeremyE: you sorted?
<JeremyE> Yes
<JeremyE> Thank you
<Mez> !idle | JeremyE
<ubottu> JeremyE: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Mez> er... oops ;)
<Mez> nalioth: you around?
<Mez> or any IRCC
<LjL> i'm around
<Mez> LjL: pm?
<nalioth> Mez: pong
<Mez> nal - I'll catch you up in PM ...
<jdong> sounds kinky
#ubuntu-ops 2008-12-07
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> JNelson called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, Minataku said: !potd is is Picture of the Day
<bazhang_> Jnelson? one and the same?
<LjL> bazhang_: always him
<bazhang_> wow
<bazhang_> what was up with _21_ earlier?
<LjL> bazhang_: and he's going to create trouble in several other channels, from the looks of it
<LjL> bazhang: nothing really, he asked how to rm -rf /
<LjL> bazhang: but i say "nothing really" because there was no mention of that in -ru
<bazhang> LjL, ok, will have a word with him
<elkbuntu> bazhang, how does the nick 'morgenstern' fit in with -ru?
<LjL> germanly
<elkbuntu> i dont know if it's a him or her, but they complained in -women earlier that they're banned from -ru.
<elkbuntu> they were in -women to use us as support since #ubuntu wasnt answering at whim.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ribatejo said: ok....this is not a supprt question, ratather something that i found out
<elkbuntu> bazhang?
<JNelson> why dont you all come into the rooms i am like LJL
<bazhang> elkbuntu, morgenstern?
<bazhang> never heard of it
<elkbuntu> yes
<bazhang> LjL, no telling really, they speak in code of all kinds
<bazhang> they even spell my name in cyrillic so I wont know they are talking about me
<elkbuntu> bazhang, * Morgenstern (n=Morgenst@91.145.198.221) has joined #ubuntu-women
<LjL> bazhang: no doubt about that - but 21 never spoke at all during that period
<bazhang> LjL, you in -ru-ot as well?
<LjL> bazhang: no
<LjL> bazhang: but last time i checked, there were very few people in there
<LjL> i decided i'd leave it
<bazhang> I'd bet there, or via PM is where most of the plotting goes on LjL 
<LjL> maybe
<elkbuntu> or other channels on other servers
<bazhang> elkbuntu, will check that out about morgenstern; the one issue is that the regular Russian operators are rarely if ever around; the original founder of the channel and the team are almost *never* there
<bazhang> so they have some sort of proxy operators at this point as far as I can tell
<elkbuntu> bazhang, yeah, i know. just wanted to know where they fitted in. maybe the ip is in the bans list?
<elkbuntu> by proxy you mean sympathetic to the idiots?
<LjL> elkbuntu: that's what easily results when appointly ops at semi-random
<LjL> appointing
<bazhang> by proxy = perhaps even in on the trolling raid plotting 
<bazhang> not just to -women either
<bazhang> elkbuntu, morgenstern is banned from -ru (or a clumsy ban of someone else) for over a month now.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, aha. might i suggest it be lifted so that the individual can be monitored in natural habitat?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> in situ
<LjL> elkbuntu, you've seen too many australian aboriginals...
<elkbuntu> heh
<Jnelson> I got one Question why was LJL entering everyroom that i was in.
<bazhang> Jnelson, do you have a question regarding the #ubuntu channels?
<Jnelson> no i want to know why he was doing that
<bazhang> Jnelson, please see the /topic as to what this channel is for.
<Jnelson> i dont care hes done this before i think
<Jnelson> to me
<Jnelson> Please i just want to know i am getting real stressed becase of this
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, your previous visit indicates otherwise.
<Jnelson> otherwise what
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, your previous visit indicates that you are enjoying the attention, to the point you invited everyone in this channel to do the same.
<Jnelson> Im not enjoying it was sarcasm
<bazhang> Jnelson, please dont idle here
<Jnelson> oh nm i dont even get sarcasm
<Jnelson> Im not idiling i am waiting for an answer, and i dont get social policys right i have aspergers
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, then you should avoid using things that your condition gets you in trouble with. places with rules for example, like freenode in general.
<Jnelson> its social interaction i have trouble with ok and i admit i sometimes cant control myself when i run out of my medicine
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, it's your responsibility to keep yourself medicated.
<Jnelson> Control myself as in doing unpolite things like annoying people calling them names
<Jnelson> I know
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, it's NOT our responsibility to let you do as you please when you cannot keep yourself medicated.
<Jnelson> SO why was he doing it, thats all i want to know and i wont go on freenode again 
<LjL> Jnelson, which part of this channel's intended topic, as pointed out to you, wasn't particularly clear?
<Jnelson> why where you doing it ljl
<LjL> Jnelson, which part of this channel's topic is not clear to you?
<elkbuntu> LinuxGuyMarshall, can we help you?
<LjL> LinuxGuyMarshall: hi, hold on a moment please
<LinuxGuyMarshall> I would like to request an unban of myself on #ubunut, and I will wait
<LinuxGuyMarshall> #ubuntu *
<Jnelson> I dont care about the topic i just want an answer and i will leave freenode forever i swear
<bazhang> LinuxGuyMarshall, do you know why you were banned?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Yes
<LjL> Jnelson: if you don't care about a channel's topic, then you shouldn't be in that channel to begin with.
<LjL> bye.
<bazhang> LinuxGuyMarshall, I recall removing you but not banning you
<LinuxGuyMarshall> I do not have access atm
<LjL> Jnelson: ... which might have to do with the answer to your very question, anyway, if you think about it.
<Jnelson> what the aspergert part
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, no.
<LinuxGuyMarshall> bazhang, '/join #ubuntu' returns '*| Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).'
<Jnelson> what part than i wil leave
<bazhang> LinuxGuyMarshall, were you banned for some language issue?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> bazhang, correct. I left my computer to do some work on another across the house and asked my friend to watch it and wait for a response. But he began to use foul language
<LinuxGuyMarshall> But I acknowledge that that is all on me
<bazhang> LinuxGuyMarshall, no worries, you were removed but not banned, but were using a proxy at the time so the bots banned you.
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Ah, so how can I fix that problem?
<Jnelson> Im leaving freenode forever bye and thats forever 
<bazhang> bye
<Jnelson> i swear i will never go on freenode again bye
<Jnelson> what else is new this p1 computer takes forever to close
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, i'll believe it when i see it.
<Jnelson> i will just hard power off this computer
<Jnelson> bye
<elkbuntu> Jnelson, if you're waiting for us to plead for you to stay, dont bother. it's not going to happen.
<bazhang> LinuxGuyMarshall, you are free to re-enter ubuntu
<LinuxGuyMarshall> bazhang, Thank you
<bazhang> never knew that the floodbots would do that on a remove
<bazhang> so the syntax for a time-limited +m would be what?
<LjL> bazhang: only on removing mibbit users
<LjL> hmm?
<LjL> there would be none
<LjL> you can script that
<bazhang> muting that would expire after a time? LjL is that possible?
<LjL> bazhang: only if you script that in your client
<bazhang> I'll ask in #xchat :)
<LjL> not a native irc feature
<LjL> bazhang: i believe chanserv.py and friends have that
<bazhang> LjL, thanks, just being lazy :)
<elkbuntu> they do?
<LjL> i've never used them, i thought they did though
<elkbuntu> not features i've ever been made aware of
<bazhang> not in chanserv.py from what the link reveals
<jdong> AFAIK auto_bleh.pl does
<LjL> ah yes i was probably confusing the two
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i think he meant what he said. he seems to think linux is an extreme thing to do to a computer.
<bazhang> elkbuntu, certainly
<bazhang> @bansearch n2diy
<ubottu> No matches found for n2diy!n=darryl@h190.111.21.98.dynamic.ip.windstream.net in any channel
<bazhang> @bansearch skii89
<ubottu> No matches found for skii89!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> @bansearch skii69
<ubottu> No matches found for skii69!n=skii69@cpe-98-144-35-55.wi.res.rr.com in any channel
<stdin> I removed the mute after they quit
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> he is in #ubuntu now
<stdin> then he's officially "your problem" ;)
<stdin> I did /msg him after I muted, but got no response fwiw
<bazhang> power user?
<elkbuntu> christel, are you there?
<bazhang> * [wahnnfrieden] (n=www@c-71-232-76-78.hsd1.ma.comcast.net): www <--in -ot
<elkbuntu> bazhang, eh?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Talking abotu beating up his parents, etc.  Keep an eye on him
<elkbuntu> ugh
<bazhang> seems to be trolling
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> scrote in #kubuntu ? someone want to intervene there?
<elkbuntu> yay, hosk finally figures himself out
<bazhang> * [scrote] (n=brussels@24.115.5.187.res-cmts.flt.ptd.net): spongebob
<Flannel> elkbuntu: In his room that he never leaves, apparently
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> i'm trying to melt his brain so i can ban him
<Flannel> bazhang: .29 isn't in any Ubuntu, Jaunty is running 28
<Flannel> I wonder if he compiled his own and is just confused
<bazhang> so he is not using ubuntu or option b: trolling
<Flannel> Or just confused
<bazhang> yep
<elkbuntu> now lets find out how big a troll he is.
<ikonia> did anyone catch Until_It_Sleeps earlier ?
<bazhang> the bot banned it
<ikonia> yeah, seems a little unusual in that he's actually a cloaked user
<bazhang> check scrote in #k
<ikonia> normally people are just randoms with that type of behaviour
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> poor attempt at swasticker
<bazhang> he is still unbanned
<ikonia> no he's not ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> did the same in #windows
<ikonia> nice
<ikonia> Im sure he's a welcome contributor
<ikonia> seemed sensible to do him on nick rather than IP
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !sarcasm is <reply> Sometimes sarcasm doesn't translate well on the internet, use </sarcasm> tags when in doubt
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !sarcasm is <reply> Sometimes sarcasm doesn't translate well on the internet, use </sarcasm> tags when in doubt
<ikonia> bazhang: just spoke to Signius in pm in case it was just a slip/frustrated, and it wasn't - he thinks swearing was "needed" to get his point across
<ikonia> and he thinks the channel needed to know his view
<bazhang> ikonia, he needs a day to cool off imo
<ikonia> he's now claiminig it's christian facism rules
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> I'll drop it with him now that I see his intent is not a mistake
<ikonia> 09:34 <Signius> But fair enough if you want to be a sad little TIN GOD then fine
<ikonia> left it at that
<bazhang> wow
<ikonia> real attitude
<ikonia> for context so I'm not picking on lines
<ikonia> 09:33 <ikonia> relgion has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> 09:34 <Signius> i didnt even use the actual word
<ikonia> 09:34 <Signius> hence the use of ******
<ikonia> 09:34 <ikonia> the intent was there, and everyone knew what the word was
<ikonia> 09:34 <ikonia> wasn't needed
<ikonia> 09:34 <Signius> But fair enough if you want to be a sad little TIN GOD then fine
<bazhang> until_it_sleeps is now * EdgarJohn (i=JE@gateway/tor/x-bb3bc2fc79cfa9aa just spammed -ru
<ikonia> !staff | until_it_sleeps sending ctcp requests and spamming channels (trying to)
<ubottu> until_it_sleeps sending ctcp requests and spamming channels (trying to): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> he's on tor now, he wasn't before
<ikonia> he's on a zen static IP, so thats handy
<ikonia> Signius I mean
<bazhang> more than a day then? for the ban? what is your take ikonia 
<bazhang> ie signius not until_it_sleeps :)
<ikonia> I'm not interested in dicussing it with him while his atttude is like that
<bazhang> k
<ikonia> he knew what he was doing, makes it clear he doesn, makes it clear his stance/excuses
<ikonia> s/doesn/does
<bazhang> the -ru operators are almost literally never there.
<bazhang> ie the proxies they have installed in their places
<ikonia> bazhang: is it possible to look for other trust worthy guys ?
<ikonia> it is a problem channel and it can't be up to you to staff if 24x7
<elkbuntu> ikonia, that's what he's doing i suspect. i think the trustworthy aka sane guys gave up and fled ages ago though
<ikonia> yes, that is probable
<elkbuntu> as is usually what happens with Internet Communities Gone Bad.
<elkbuntu> i'm pretty sure /b/ wasn't always as it is now. it was probably sane for at least an hour
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> the guy who is nominally in charge now was really against me taking any action whatsoever towards the attackers in -women
<bazhang> he wanted me to clear it with him first.
<bazhang> but since he is never around, kind of hard to do.
<bazhang> this was not in response to the /b/ comment btw :)
<bazhang> off to get dinner/back later
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> i can't join #ubuntu
<siekacz> i'm banned, but why?
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> just looking now
<ikonia> siekacz: it is because of your ident
<ikonia> your ident is xxxpornx
 * elkbuntu blinks
<siekacz> lol :)
<siekacz> i'll change it :D
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<ikonia> please, that would be appriciated
<siekacz> i didn't now that cause ban
<Myrtti> merh.
<bazhang> @bansearch sdlwof
<ubottu> Match: *!*@96-36-50-145.static.aldl-nbb.mi.charter.com by bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic on Dec 01 2008 04:08:52 (ID: 7486)
<ubottu> Match: sdlwof!n=left@96-36-50-145.static.aldl-nbb.mi.charter.com by Flannel in #ubuntu-ops on Dec 01 2008 04:37:13 (ID: 7492)
<Myrtti> *urp*
<Myrtti> thai coconut curry, white chocolate mousse and coffee with real cream makes today marginally more bearable
 * jussi01 waves
<bazhang> hi
<ctrlv> so whats the deal with flash in ubuntu now?
<nalioth> ctrlv: this is not a support channel
<ctrlv> well for some reason im banned from #ubuntu
<ctrlv> and ive never even gone to that channel before
<Myrtti> has anyone managed to login to ubottu since it was restarted?
<Myrtti> I haven't
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Myrtti: wfm
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> weird
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> ubottu wasn't responding to anything in pm until I did that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> I don't.
<Mez> @hostmask add
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> do that ;) and it'll auto-recognise you ;)
<Myrtti> Mez: the problem with that is that I know for a fact my hostname was on it
<Mez> @hostmask Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti!i=myrtti@ubuntu/member/myrtti
<Myrtti> @hostmask Pici
<ubottu> Pici!n=Pici@ubuntu/member/pici
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> @user hostmask list
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<Mez> yeah, run that in PM... :D
<Mez> see what the hostmasks you've got saved are
<Myrtti> and it gives exactly the response you saw
<Myrtti> *shrug*
 * Mez has
<Mez>  '*!*@ubuntu/member/mez' and 'Mez!n=mez@ubuntu/member/mez'
<Mez> (I added the first manually)
<Mez> ah, wait...
<Mez> That just lets you login without a password
<Mez> d'oh
<Myrtti> I wonder what that was about
<Myrtti> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> Can someone kick ubot3 out of -ot?
<Myrtti> why?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Because we don't need two bots?
<PriceChild> Flannel: mute if needed
<PriceChild> Flannel: that way we don't have to bother admins to put them back when needed
<Flannel> PriceChild: That won't help in queries
<Myrtti> Flannel: I've wanted to do that but got that ^ result
<Flannel> He isn't talking in channel, but is doing the query thing duplicate I believe
<PriceChild> as in ! foo > bar ?
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> I get one from each
<Flannel> Myrtti: Nal has said if he finds his way in there we just boot him
<Flannel> Or, I could swear he did.  I could be crazy.  Never know.
<PriceChild> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<PriceChild> ubot3 doesn't recognise me.
<ubot3> PriceChild: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kbrooks> I have a question about the !ntfs-3g factoid.
<Myrtti> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Myrtti> go ahead
<kbrooks> There may be reliability problems when using the utility tools of ntfs 3g. Could you say that somehow in the factoid?
<kbrooks> I mean ntfsprogs
<kbrooks> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<kbrooks> Can I install both ntfsprogs and NTFS-3G?
<kbrooks>     Yes, though be careful with ntfsprogs-2.0.0 because it has some reliability issues (write failure, sparse file corruption, utility hang, etc). 
<kbrooks> at http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html
<kbrooks> All right, never mind.
<kbrooks> Thank you anyway.
<Myrtti> np
<kbrooks> You may wish to paste that info a !ntfsprogs factoid or something like that. Bye bye.
<Myrtti> surreal
 * Myrtti starts to fiddle with her CV again
 * ikonia needs to stop refering to modules as drivers
<LjL> ikonia: oh by the way, could you help me? i just put a driver in a folder but i couldn't find it in the explorer, so i went in the DOS thing and tried to find it there but it didn't let me go to C: so i just went in the gconf registry and loaded it there. do i have to reboot?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Did you ever finish that letter to UWN?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-30
<elky> pleia2, around still?
<mdeonte> hello
<pleia2> elky: am now
<mdeonte> Hello?
<Pici> mdeonte: How can we help you today?
<mdeonte> Pici, that elky dude told me to come back when i think i can behave
<mdeonte> i think i can
<Pici> mdeonte: I see.  Well elky is not around at the moment, but she probably will be by later.
<mdeonte> So what do i do Pici
<Pici> mdeonte: Probably best to part this channel for now.  When she returns I suspect that she will ask you to join here to discuss.
<ardchoille> geitenneuker in #ubuntu needs an OT hint and the !ops trigger doesn't seem to be working
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !ping
<Pici> hrm
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (geitenneuker ignoring peoples off topic warnings, now trolling)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (geitenneuker)
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Flannel>  Helloooo?
<Pici> hm?
<Flannel> Hmm, odd.
<Flannel> My remove was taking a good while
<Pici> Why the remove?
<Flannel> Pici: Read her last statement.  I'm not going to have her advertising her other channels, she knows better.
<Flannel> They've resumed doing it in queries and things, which is something we can't really control, even if it is bad citizenship, but in channel is definately crossing the line.
<Flannel> I say "resumed" because I'm assuming in good faith that it stopped at some point
<elky> is this who i think it is?
<Pici> 'this'?
<Flannel> elky: Er, you didn't know?
<Flannel> Oh, yes.
<elky> Flannel, i know she's resumed irc presence, wasn't aware she's spamming people again
<Flannel> elky: Aye.  The other day someone even brought it up in -ot about her sending a random query to him, and then after his conversation with her ended and he decided not to join, she continued later.
<elky> argh
<Pici> What she was removed from #ubuntu wasn't all that obvious though, she suggested someone use /msg alis list *ubuntu to find an offtopic ubuntu channel
<Flannel> Pici: That won't return #ubuntu-offtopic, for instance (and actually, returned a lot more channels than I thought it would initially), but convienently it does return hers.
<Pici> Flannel: indeedy
<elky> ugh
<elky> mdeonte, so, why should i believe that you will behave?
<mdeonte> elky, I really dont know how I could convince you. Just by taking my word really is all I can do
<elky> mdeonte, i've spoken with people from the beginners project.
<elky> what do you think they said of your ability to behave?
 * mdeonte knows the outcome already
<mdeonte> elky, That i cant.
<elky> what were you planning to be doing differently that made yourself think you would be able to behave this time around?
<mdeonte> elky, trying to keep myself busy... I just did that because i was boreed
<elky> and what were you going to keep yourself busy with?
<mdeonte> elky, atm im working on my webserver and configuring a virtual machine
<elky> and how is that going to stop you linking people to exploits and prank websites?
<mdeonte> I dont know man, that is the first time i have done something like that. I dont know what you want me to tell you
<elky> i want you to tell me something that will give me confidence that i'm not going to see exploits, pranks, bots, offtopicness, rudeness and immaturity
<mdeonte> geezz how much did they tell you?
<elky> everything.
<elky> mdeonte, i've also been watching you in #debian since yesterday.
<mdeonte> elky, and?
<mdeonte> I dont think i did anything bad..
<elky> given the number of times you tripped up my swear word highlights compared to any other individual, if you think you did nothing wrong, then you're mistaken.
<mdeonte> elky, well i think swearing is allowed in there
<mdeonte> i wouldnt swear in #ubuntu, and never have
<elky> you may not have sworn, but you exploited browsers. why should i trust you to not do lesser things?
<mdeonte> elky, Dude, there is nothing i can tell you. I can just promise that i wont do it again
 * maco snorts at elky as a dude
<mdeonte> maco, are you mocking me?
<elky> mdeonte, we need more time to think about it. please come back in a few days time.
<elky> mdeonte, no. but you're assuming i'm a guy.
<mdeonte> Okay, sorry. I just wont do anything bad in #ubuntu. I barely go there anyways.. like once a month when I need some help
<elky> mdeonte, we still need time to think it over, and you need time to think about why what you did was wrong.
<mdeonte> :[
<elky> This is what happens when you do the wrong thing.
<ubottu> In ubottu, scottandmonique said: well it is only because he found out he is wrong
<mdeonte> elky, i know it was wrong
<manzur> hello
<manzur> can any one help me
<manzur> Amaranth:
<manzur> hello
<manzur> I was banned from  #ubuntu-offtopic can u help me out? i have read what rules, i promise not to do it again
<manzur> hello is anyone inn here? ikonia
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Orgy and SirTwat have very family un-friendly nicks)
<Flannel> maco: The best way is to ask them to change them privately.
<maco> i asked before doing ! o p s, but it wasnt privately
<Flannel> Ah, I missed that.
<manzur> Flannel: can u help me removing the banned i have got
<manzur> ¿?
<manzur> from  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> manzur: Give me a sec and I'll look into it, yeah.
<Flannel> manzur: While you're waiting, you mind explaining what happened, etc?
<manzur> ok, it happened that i was spaming.. it is true and i admit it, it is my first time spaming
<manzur> and i feel bad about it.. welll.. the only thing i can say is: that i won't do it anymore
<manzur> and besides.. I did not want to incommode any one
<manzur> so excuse me for that
<manzur> I needed to get something so, I tried to get it as soon as posible but I did not want to hurt anyone
<manzur> so
<manzur> there u are
<manzur> I did not want to bother anyone...
<maco> *snort* SirTwa says in PM "no one likes a taddle tell"
<Flannel> manzur: you needed to?  really?
<manzur> well really I did not, like I need it inmidiatly but you know, sometimes we do mistakes
<manzur> but what i can confirm.. it is the fact that i did not want to hurt neither bother anyone
<manzur> so excuses or that
<Flannel> manzur: You're aware that the link is inappropriate to begin with, right?  It wasn't just the fact that you spamemd it.
<manzur> yeah i know i did not know what happened to me
<manzur> but ok i admit it
<manzur> i thought it could happened in offtopic
<manzur> but i was thinking bad i know i should not do it anywhere
<Flannel> No, even in -offtopic the IRC guidelines apply: family friendly and all that.
<manzur> so sorry about that
<Flannel> Oh, are you familiar with the code of conduct and our IRC guidelines?
<manzur> yeah i have read i a lot of times
<manzur> i had to
<manzur> lol
<Flannel> Good, good.  Give them one more read over right now, and let me know when you're finished, and I'll see about removing your ban.
<manzur> man i am about to sleep... it is 12:51
<manzur> am
<manzur> in colombia
<manzur> lol
<manzur> i am sleepy
<manzur> lol
<mneptok> manzur: why did you have to read them so many times?
<manzur> nothing in particular mneptok, just because i had to, u people ask me to read it
<manzur> well i am not a newbie, I know how things work
<mneptok> why did we ask you to read them in the past? what caused that? and having read them, why did you deliberately spam an inappropriate URL?
<manzur> I said it before
<manzur> it does not matter, the fact is that i won't do it again anywhere, i won't
<mneptok> you said what before?
<manzur> why i posted inappopieate links
<Flannel> manzur: I've removed your ban in -ot, I trust you won't have lapses again in the future.
<manzur> at the end
<manzur> thanks Flannel
<manzur> sorry about that really
<manzur> bye
<Flannel> manzur: Thanks, just don't let it happen again.  Have a nice night.
<manzur> u too, bye
<Flannel> mneptok: His original doohickey was a year ago, in #u, for being less-than-helpful and confusing
<mneptok> the "i have read the CoC and guidlines often, but decided to spam anyway" makes me uneasy
<mneptok> but we shall see
<Flannel> He seemed genuine enough, and was upfront about it.  Worst case is he gets banned again
 * mneptok nods
<dragon> howdy ops
<dragon> long time no see
<dragon> looks like this guy ron-... is trolling in #ubuntu
<Flannel> dragon: Thanks, I'll read the scrollback
<mneptok> i think it's more a matter of a newer user having zealotry issues
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !asl =~ s/english/English/
<dragon> sounds good
<Flannel> oh, mneptok's on it
<Flannel> mneptok: Cliffnotes version?
<mneptok> Flannel: "proprietary sucks" "i know .NET, oh NO!" "use gEdit instead of cat" and other ramblings
<Flannel> well, looks like he might be taking it to -ot anyway
<mneptok> Flannel: heart in right place, but should probably drink more decaf and read some manpages.
<maco> and some randomness about python in place of cat & sed
<Flannel> yeah, I'm getting to that noww
<mneptok> maco: my guess was that he went Googling for an answer to my query and ctl-c/ctl-v'ed the first thing he read
<MenZa> ubottu: swearing
<MenZa> hmm
<Flannel> Howdy draco1234
<draco1234> oops
<draco1234> thought this was #ubuntu
<draco1234> ah, I get redirected
<Flannel> Howdy draco1234
<Flannel> draco1234: I've forwarded here to get your attention, because our query was getting tiresome.
<draco1234> Hey, you are an admin abuser. You kicked me from a channel because you felt I didn't show you enough respect in private
<Flannel> draco1234: No, I forwarded you here so you'll give me a straight answer regarding your behavior
<draco1234> I'm not impressed
<Flannel> draco1234: I don't need you to be impressed, I simply ask you give straight answers
<draco1234> You can call me all the names you want in private, but you shouldn't let your ego get in the way of running #ubuntu
<draco1234> Your excuse is pretty weak, by the way. Text is text. Do you expect anyone to believe that you think this channel is easier to type in than our previous private messages?
<maco> This channel is logged publicly.
<draco1234> awesome! so are blogs!
<draco1234> and twitter!
<draco1234> ZOMG!
<Flannel> draco1234: Once again, do you mind explaining why you're behaving the way you are in #ubuntu?  offtopic, random, etc.
<draco1234> That question cannot be answered because it is formulated on false implicit assumptions. I already explained to you that I was NOT being offtopic and random.
<Flannel> Fair enough.  Your reasons, if I understand correctly, was you felt that reminding maco of "orgy" was important so she wouldn't forget it.  Is my understanding correct?
<draco1234> Don't you think you're going too far?
<Flannel> draco1234: If I'm incorrect in my understanding of your prior statements, please correct me.
<draco1234> oops
<draco1234> Slightly incorrect
<draco1234> "Orgy" is a person, not an "it".
<Flannel> draco1234: please correct my misunderstandings
<Flannel> draco1234: Alright, and aside from that, is it accurate?
<draco1234> I think so
<Flannel> draco1234: How is that on topic for #ubuntu?
<Flannel> or: how was it relevant to the current discussion in #ubuntu at the time?
<draco1234> At which time? Originally?
<Flannel> When you said it
<Flannel> 23:41 <Flannel> 23:35 < draco1234> maco, orgy
<Flannel> er, yeah, whatever.  You know what I mean
<Flannel> 23:35 was approximately 33 minutes ago.
<draco1234> Because at that time, maco messaged me saying, "if you ever bring up orgy again, I have the power to get you banned"
<maco> lies
<maco> i have no /msg'd you
<draco1234> So I wanted to test whether such a bully really was ruining the atmosphere of the channel, and was a real admin
<Flannel> draco1234: Considering you continue to message maco, I'm having a hard time believe you're innocence in this.
<draco1234> What?
<Flannel> draco1234: Only a few minutes ago you messaged maco in a query with "orgy" again, it's making it hard for me to believe your statement that maco would message you like that.
<draco1234> Anyways, such threats and politics are bad for the channel. I consider exposes and removing them from the channel to be quite relevant
<maco> What threats?
<draco1234> your threat
<maco> I have made no threat
<maco> You have made one up, however.
<maco> To be clear, #ubuntu is, unfortunately, not one of the channels in which I have the power to ban anyone.
<draco1234> 23:32 <maco> if you ever bring up orgy again, I have the power to get you banned
<maco> So you can type angle brackets. Big deal.
<draco1234> so can you, apparently
<maco> Your original message was in-channel. Logging shows that.
<maco> That alone covers the "offtopic" and "random" points.
<draco1234> Well you win maco, it looks like you really can ban anyone for any trivial reason you want. Congratulations.
<Flannel> Logging is one reason we're having this discussion here, draco1234, as opposed to a query.
<maco> Encountering a troll is not, in my opinion, reason for congratulations.
<Flannel> maco: That's not necessary
<maco> OK
<draco1234> Name-calling like that I guess is your natural way of celebrating victory
<Flannel> draco1234: Back on topic,
<jussi01> Ok, just a moment. draco1234, I can see you are frustrated. However, it appears to me you were being offtopic in #ubuntu, regardless of what other accusations are being made from you or from maco/flannel.
<jussi01> draco1234: Ive just read thorugh backlog and thers some not very nice stuff been said. Now what we need to do to move forward is get a commitment from you that you will stay ontopic and within the guidelines and the Ubuntu code of conduct while in the channel.
<draco1234> Such as? The other other comments in my log are my talking about someone's video card's not being able to run compiz
<draco1234> My log includes the full 10 minutes before this incident
<draco1234> OK jussi01 you win, I promise to continue following the CoC as I always have.
<draco1234> Oh, but one more thing: Flannel claims that he forwarded me here to get to the bottom of the matter, but his kick message ("you should know better") is a self-congratulatory sneer
<maco> It's the default kick message if you use certain irssi scripts
<draco1234> I feel that he was retaliating because, after he continued to pester me for justifications, I finally asked him who he was and why I should keep explaining
<draco1234> My kick was *immediately* after this statement
<jussi01> Sorry, Im having network issues here
<Flannel> draco1234: I kicked you after your last diatribe when it became clear you wouldn't be giving me a straight answer.
<draco1234> Flannel, did you ever think that by identifying yourself as a channel operator, your inquisition might be taken a little more seriously?
<Flannel> draco1234: You don't need to be an operator to point out when someone is being offtopic, so no, I didn't think it was necessary for you to realise you were causing a disruption.
<draco1234> Flannel, you don't need to be an operator to point out offtopics, but you do need to be one to demand explanations
<draco1234> I could have fixed 10 computers by now
<draco1234> And if that's not on topic, I don't know what is!
<Flannel> draco1234: With your continued antagonizing of maco, I won't be removing your ban tonight.  I suggest you read the Code of Conduct and the IRC guidelines and let them sink in for a few days, then come back and inquire about your ban.
<draco1234> Whatever she's telling you, it's all lies
<draco1234> Ah well good night guys... chill out some time
<Flannel> Ooh, ban evasion
<maco> aye
<ardchoille> TimOSGUI is advertising in #ubuntu. Says he's an ubuntu partner. Does that give him permission to advertise?
<Flannel> Not in #ubuntu
<Flannel> I don't see them listed as a partner anyway
<Flannel> Hmm, they've been rather creative over the past day on advertising
<Flannel> Mmmm, seems the java IRC client on their site connects you to #ubuntu automatically
<MenZa> All Asmodeus does in -ot appears to be whining about rules, attacking others and abusing @lart these days.
<topyli> that's the_big_cat at the moment btw, in case you didn't notice
<MenZa> oh I did
<MenZa> hence my comment, topyli
<topyli> right. just making sure you're not venting because you stayed up all night worrying about him :)
<topyli> off to ork now
<MenZa> hah
<jussi01> topyli: what??? you work?? no.... :P
<MenZa> topyli: ping.
<elky> jussi01, no, he orks. you know. he's someone's cow-orker.
<MenZa> :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, devtux87 said: ubottu i know where is blacklist in an installed system! But what about live cd iso image? :P
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu decora asked to control language in pm - being a complete pain about it, demanding ban word lists etc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> brainfuck is being quoted back again as a contradiction to the CoC
<bazhang> jimbobimbo was ChrisTX trolling in #ubuntu earlier
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> bazhang: how do you know, (I can't see a chrisTX nick in my last logs)
<bazhang> ikonia, just checked the bantracker, he was removed earlier for trolling, /wii on jimbobimbo is ChristTX as real name
<ikonia> I see it
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> the bug he is reporting has been triaged
<bazhang> nothing like a virus though
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> it's nonsense
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> forwarded here to have a talk before his next delight in #ubuntu
<bazhang> delight, nice :)
<ikonia> I have a long drive now so I'll be away for a while
<ikonia> laters
<bazhang> see you later
<MenZa> How does MetaBot work in -meta? o-O
<jussi01> MenZa: have a look at the verbose output chan
<MenZa> jussi01: er, -meta-verbose?
<MenZa> :p
<jussi01> MenZa: read the topic...
 * jussi01 slaps MenZa
<MenZa> pfft, topics.
<MenZa> overrated!
<MenZa> jussi01: see -ot topic!
<MenZa> :P
<bazhang> Guest17398, this should be discussed in #ubuntu-irc not here
<jussi01> MenZa: not sure thats quite appropriate... anyways...
<MenZa> jussi01: the 'Common Sense(tm)' bit still stands, and takes preference!
<MenZa> Although that topic is a bit of an oxymoron.
<topyli> #ubuntu-offtopic is an oxymoron. and that's the way i like it baby!
<topyli> (i don't wanna live forever. don't forget the joker etc.)
<genii> Sort of annoying ubottu thing... If you !factoid | someone and they just left ... then they return and you reiterate, it says "See above" to them
<Pici> But not a bug in my opinion.
<genii> Pici: I agree, not a bug, just annoying
 * Pici marks as wont-fix
<genii> Hehe
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, rgreening said: !usb-creator This is a simple utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from Ubuntu ISO (CD/DVD) images. It has 3 front-ends; windows, gtk and kde as of Karmic.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, rgreening said: !usb-creator is This is a simple utility designed to make bootable USB desktop images from Ubuntu ISO (CD/DVD) images. It has 3 front-ends; windows, gtk and kde as of Karmic.
<genii> Hm
<genii> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator transitional meta-package for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ubottu> seidos called the ops in #ubuntu (aula13)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_)
<jpds> elky: Logs back.
<Pici> jpds: thanks for the update
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (mr_moh)
<jussi01> !away > aboSamoor|away
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mr_moh)
<Pici> jussi01: Shall I remove the mute, or do you want to handle it?
<jussi01> Pici: no, all yours, Im busy
<Pici> jussi01: er, I thought you said you got him?
<jussi01> no, I said you got him... or at least I meant that
<mneptok> topyli: the only card you need is ...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jondavis)
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> anyone seen nalioth?
<Pici> He hasn't been on IRC lately.
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> he is the only one that can restart mootbot
<Seeker`> any staff around?
<ubottu> jdong called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (rcbwnka)
<genii> Is it 25 that is the max number of concurrent channels open?
<mneptok> 20, IIRC
<genii> OK, thanks
<Tm_T> without permissions yes
<Tm_T> after that was it 255
<Tm_T> humm, actually I don't know
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot5 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Interesting. Don't often see that "SendQ exceeded" message
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (A1Robot)
<jpds> genii: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/chanlist/trouble.html
<ubottu> goose called the ops in #ubuntu (howie_ is a nonsensical troll)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (howie_ is typing gibberih)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-01
<montel_> elky: ping
<elky> montel_, it hasn't been 'a few days' yet.
<montel_> elky: are you kidding?
<elky> why would I be kidding?
<genii> Because you're a natural-born joker?
<montel_> elky: dont you think this a little overexaggeration?
<elky> montel_, no.
<montel_> I posted a link. Yeah, it was bad but it has been like 3 days
<elky> you've demonstrated to the beginners team that you're not capable of learning how to behave. why should i unleash you back on to a 1500 person channel?
<montel_> elky: the only time that i was really bad in the beginners team is when paultag pissed me off
<elky> montel_, how many times were you assigned a mentor?
<montel_> twice. my frist one was never on so i got another
<elky> and why were they unable to help you behave?
<elky> montel_?
<montel_> I dont know elky
<elky> then how can I trust that you will behave? You dont know why you cant behave, or why you cant learn. until we can identify what makes you choose to harm others when you're bored, i'm not confident I can let you back in.
<montel_> about me
<montel_> I know i can behave, I just have to try and keep myself occupied elky. I think the reason why i got in trouble in the beginners is because people like paultag,snova, hellow lukjad007 would just talk crap all the time
<elky> montel_, you cant blame others for your own actions.
<mdeonte> I know, and i am not,elky, im just giving the reason
<elky> the reason being it's someone else's fault you misbehaved because they talk crap? puhleese.
<mdeonte> elky: No, they provoke me
<elky> so who provoked you to rickroll #ubuntu?
<mdeonte> Nobody, i was bored, tired and wasnt thinking
<elky> so what's to say you're not going to do the same thing next time you're bored, tired and not thinking?
<mdeonte> elky: Come on, just give me another chanc
<mdeonte> chance
<elky> peeps, votes on montel please.
<genii> You know my view already
<elky> ok, my dilemma is this. we're effectively extending his #u ban for his -beginners behaviour.  im not comfortable with that, but at the same time, i dont have the time or energy to babysit
<nixternal> hrmm
<Flannel> Howdy Ed54, how can we help you today?
<Ed54> oh, i was banned from #ubuntu for having scripts on
<Ed54> haven't gotten around to fixing them, thinking i'll just leave it alone
<Flannel> Ed54: Alright, please don't idle here then.
<nixternal> 19:20:34 [   mdeonte] tronyx: all of you in the fricken beginners team are the same. assholes
<nixternal> this is a chicago dude unfortunately :(
<nixternal> err, that was the wrong paste :)
<nixternal> 19:25:54 [   mdeonte] tronyx: I wish you were in chicago. i would seriously kick your ass
<elky> not wrong, complimentary :-/
<nixternal> that's the one I wanted....how do you get rid of those freenode users the safe way, as we have cool people who actually use that service
<nixternal> I think there is more as well
<nixternal> 19:17:02 [   montel_] tronyx: seriously, this is the same shit paultag did which got me banned again. just shut the hell up
<nixternal> oh ya, there is more...all of the same dribble it seems
<elky> nixternal, is there a logbot in there?
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nixternal> no there isn't, and for good reason :)
<nixternal> there are quite a few free spirited people who don't want to be logged :)
<elky> protecting abusive behaviour isn't really "good reason"
<nixternal> not protecting anything, just people don't want to be logged...that is why we removed it a couple of years ago
<nixternal> that was the first time we have experienced anything like that in the 4 years we have been around
 * genii thinks about unprotective unreasonable "logs"
<nixternal> this is chicago, so there is a ton of smack talk in there too :)
<nixternal> the channel isn't always productive to say the least
<elky> nixternal, what precisely did tronyx say that was "the same" as paultag did?
<nixternal> 19:14:04 [   skiquel] this is a violation of montel's civil rights
<nixternal> 19:14:17 [    tronyx] you have to be civil to have such rights
<nixternal> that's all I see that my buddy said
<elky> nixternal, the problem with smack talk is when you get people who can't see the line and overstep it
<elky> nixternal, let me guess, skiquel was bitching about montel still being banned?
<nixternal> skiquel is a clueless friend of mine, never mind what he says
<elky> nixternal, i'm more interested in the topic surrounding it.
 * nixternal looks deeper
<elky> basically, has montel gone crying to -chicago because i didn't give him what he wanted?
 * genii sips
<nixternal> no, he didn't cry, he just flipped out
<nixternal> tronyx must have experienced all of his previous bans and his g-line that I didn't even know about
<nixternal> tronyx was pretty much telling montel what he was doing wrong
<nixternal> and that is when montel snapped
<elky> le sigh.
<elky> nixternal, still around?
<nixternal> elky: yes
<elky> nixternal, did you or someone else deal with montel in -chicago or not?
<nixternal> he left on his own before you contacted me earlier
<elky> aha
<elky> may i recommend that something be done in that channel for those threats?
<nixternal> such as?
<nixternal> seems he is using that freenode web crap, how can I ban just him?
<elky> similarly to how mibbit used to be banned.
<nixternal> we have others though that use the web crap that are legit
<elky> nhandler is staff, he should be fluent with it. :P
<nixternal> nhandler: take care of the light work then :)
<nixternal> or I won't give your jacket back!
<nhandler> Need something?
 * elky goes to find if there's documentation on freenode web stuff
<nixternal> s/stuff/crap/ :)
<nhandler> nixternal: If you have a recent version of autobleh, it should know what to do ;)
<elky> nhandler, banning web gateway users. cliffs notes howto :)
<nixternal> nhandler: link to a recent version? as the version I have is from like 2000 probably :)
<elky> you'll have to wait until he's online though for auto_bleh
<nhandler> nixternal: Here is my autobleh.pl http://paste.ubuntu.com/332100/
<nhandler> elky: Here is what it looks like when a recent autobleh.pl is used to ban a gateway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332102/
<elky> right, so the hash is in the ident?
<nhandler> elky: Pretty much, by banning in this way, they can't just quit and rejoin. The 63156b5e is based on my IP address
<elky> nhandler, yeah, "the hash" :)
<elky> nixternal, try /mode +b *!d87d9902@ gateway/web/freenode/* and if you want to forward him to somewhere to be mediated, add !#ubuntu-irc or similar to the end (without space)
<elky> since he's left, forwarding him to somewhere he can be mediated is strongly advisable, since he misses the luxury of a remove message :)
<elky> err, /mode +b *!d87d9902@gateway/web/freenode/*
<nhandler> elky: elky The @gateway/web/freenode/* part isn't really needed. There is a small chance that a random user will join with their username set to that
<nhandler> (although it doesn't really hurt either)
<elky> nhandler, aye, but it's also impossible to tell when cleaning out why random string is banned if you leave it off :)
<elky> someone can see at a glance it's a ban via freenode's gateway, not an ancient mibbit ban, or some other random string kind of ban
<nhandler> elky: Well, to each his own (in terms of tracking that stuff). Some channels have a bot to track that, other people prefer to use a script/bot to automatically unban the person after X miutes/hours
 * nhandler goes back to doing work. Ping me if you need me again
<elky> nhandler, we have the bantracker, yeah, but it's slooooooooooow
<nhandler> elky: I wasn't even directly referring to that (I've never even used it ;) )
<elky> nhandler, hopefully you will be able to one day when we get all the problems out of it (although i think your staffyness gives you access now)
<pleia2> we had a great session at uds on bantracker2 :)
<elky> tsimpson, does btlogin recognise just the normal staff cloak or the secondary staff cloak as well?
<elky> pleia2, yeah, once we vanquish sqlite, we'll be happy :P
<tsimpson> elky: secondary?
<elky> you know, the stuff.morestuff.nick
<elky> does that make it barf? nhandler got no response
<tsimpson> it only works with the normal one afaik
<tsimpson> but I should be able to add it I guess
<tsimpson> *!*@*/freenode.staff.* right?
<nhandler> tsimpson: *!*@freenode/staff/*
<tsimpson> ahh, that _should_ already work
<elky> tsimpson, i'd imagine so, but i did also read nhandlers around the wrong way. still not sure why ubottu ddin't respond to him
<tsimpson> but I think supybot doesn't like more than one nick matching the cloak
<nixternal> /ban *!*@*/freenode/staff/*
<tsimpson> at least with bt2 we won't need the btlogin hack
<tsimpson> I think we'll really need to patch supybot to support more than one user per-hostmask
<tsimpson> but I'll need to dig into the code to find where that is, and supybot is seriously undocumented
<tsimpson> I think it
<tsimpson> *it's actually to do with the fact that some staff have a "real" account with the bot
<tsimpson> and the hostmasks clash with multiple "users"
<elky> well it needs to get over that :P
<ardchoille> Something just happened in #ubuntu. Wolter and SpacePigeon exchanged words but they both have the same real name. Was this a bot being enabled?
<elky> dont think so.
<MenZa> Someone broke wiki.ubuntu.com.
<MenZa> >:(
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> morning, dholbach
<tsimpson> MenZa: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ works fine :)
<dholbach> hi MenZa
<MenZa> tsimpson: oh huzzah.
<maco> dholbach: hello :)
<MenZa> It's a... temporary solution, I guess.
<dholbach> hey maco
<tsimpson> all your bookmarks should be updated to wiki.kubuntu.org, and it looks nicer (/me runs from the gnome people)
 * maco ^5 tsimpson
 * MenZa trips tsimpson
<MenZa> tsimpson: It breaks the pretty brown formatting!
<tsimpson> you can actually change the theme, from your user settings
<maco> and replaces it with prettier blue formatting!
<tsimpson> mine, of course, is set to "kubuntu"
<tsimpson> I thing the proxy error just caught up with it
<MenZa> aye
<MenZa> I like the new style Ubuntu theme.
<tsimpson> and help.u.c is down (hosted on the same server it seems)
<MenZa> Also, login broeked.
<MenZa> !currentissues
<MenZa> !currentissues is <reply> Issues: help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com down - consider using wiki.kubuntu.com as a substitute for wiki.ubuntu.com.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !currentissues is <reply> Issues: help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com down - consider using wiki.kubuntu.com as a substitute for wiki.ubuntu.com.
<MenZa> (only, s/wiki.kubuntu.com/wiki.kubuntu.org/)
<tsimpson> back up
<MenZa> It's bouncing heavily
<MenZa> It *was* up for me, then it was down
<MenZa> Then it was up, and back down
<MenZa> Then OpenID verification gave me a 503
<tsimpson> help seems to be ok, just wiki is having issues
<MenZa> mm
<MenZa> well, that's good I suppose
<tsimpson> most stuff should be on help.u.c now, rather than wiki.u.c
<tsimpson> but...
<tsimpson> !currentissues
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ are experiencing issues, https://help.ubuntu.com/ should be functioning normally
<Flannel> wiki is just for teamstuffs, yeah.
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> Well, that's the idea of it ;)
 * tsimpson loves it how anyone who mentions the word "root" gets hit with 2-3 factoids in a row ;)
<maco> what is up with jonathanwinters?
<maco> seems to just be saying random stuff and then since someone used cyrillic goes all zomg communism!
<tsimpson> he needs a /remove I think...
<Flannel> He's quieted down currently
<tsimpson> his last message: <JonathanWinters> balsaq give me ur htpasswd
<tsimpson> even though that's an apache thing...
<Flannel> Mhmm
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> Now people are giving [random suggestions that don't address the question]
<maco> uh his suggestion was "delete system32"
<maco> this is way looking like a troll to me
<maco> oh you got him :)
<MenZa> :D
<Flannel> what is this bleachbit?
<Flannel> Hmm, in the repos, anyone ever heard of it?
<maco> nope but the apt-cache show thingy sounds just like someone in there described... CCleaner for Linux
<ikonia> for the record JonathanWinters is normally a very able helper, but he has a bad attitude with it, and to get his help, you have to be served his attitude. That's the first time I've seen him behave like that though
<tsimpson> the nick wasn't identified, so it could be anyone (unless you know his host/ip)
<MenZa> Honestly, if someone were smart enough to steal his nick, I think they'd try to make an effort.
<MenZa> That was just a ... 2/10 performance.
<tsimpson> who said it was "stolen", I just said it wasn't identified
<tsimpson> if I /quit, anyone can use "tsimpson", doesn't mean they stole it ;)
<tsimpson> unless I set a nick enforcer that is
<MenZa> Well, I call that being stolen.
<MenZa> I found something weird in my /whois today.
<MenZa> [2009-12-01 08:12:58 UTC] [freenode] ***  usermode : has oper privs: u
<MenZa> oper privs: u? Extended channel limit I think that is, but how is that an oper priv? :\
<ikonia> tsimpson: I know the nick and the isp is pretty much the same
<tsimpson> because only an "oper" (staff) can set it
<ikonia> tsimpson: that doesn't mean it's him
<MenZa> Aha.
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (bilik07 is troll flooding)
<Flannel> I'm not sure that was entirely intentional, unless there's history I don't see.
<Madpilot> ya, I'll lift the ban
<Madpilot> gone. we shall see.
<Flannel> maco: No, I'm just a ninja.
<maco> hehe ok
<tonyyarusso> Huh.  According to this e-mail, we're opening nominations for the IRC Council to people who are not currently ops - is that correct?
<tonyyarusso> Also, why is the IRCC appointed rather than elected?
<bazhang> good question
<Madpilot> becauze ve are an eviiilllll diktatorsheep, Kamarad.
<Madpilot> </cheesy accent>
<Flannel> Is it possible to be a dictator and a sheep at the same time?  Wouldn't that not work?
<tonyyarusso> I was going to look at the proposed changes page to see if that's mentioned, but the wiki is down :(
<tonyyarusso> oh hey, there it goes finally
<tsimpson> the CC has to come up with some requirements before the anyone can be nominated for IRCC
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, it sounds like we're planning to do this round as an election.
<tonyyarusso> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcCouncilChanges
<tonyyarusso> Anyone have an estimate of the weekly time commitment of IRCC service?
<Madpilot> Flannel, was supposed to be an attempt at writing in a cheesy villain accent. Obviously didn't work. :)
<Flannel> Madpilot: aye, I know.  I just thought the resulting turn of phrase was noteworthy
<tonyyarusso> wait, no it's not
<tonyyarusso> The docs just use "election" to mean "selection".  Grr.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: elected by the CC, I imagine is the usage.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: pretty much.  Seems unnecessarily confusing to me.
<tsimpson> welcome to transparent government
<MenZa> It's a bit of a clash of interests as I see it. Election by Ubuntu Members is not a bad idea, but I've not seen most members in the core channels.
<MenZa> At the same time, I'm not for the idea of the CC appointing IRCC members.
<tsimpson> the IRCC is just an "arm" of the CC really
<MenZa> Aye.
<tsimpson> the CC has final say in all community governance
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: It would be more correct to say that the IRCC "reports to" the CC.
<tonyyarusso> They are separate entitites, but exist in a hierarchy with a relationship between them.
<tsimpson> but, the CC can overrule the IRCC
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Yeah, that's consistent with being a subservient body.  That's not the same as an "arm" though.
<tsimpson> they are also the final stage of appeals for IRC
<tonyyarusso> It's an arm of the community, which is governed supremely by the CC.
<tsimpson> I think our definitions of "arm" are confused here
<tsimpson> I basically mean what you mean but thought I didn't mean ;)
<tonyyarusso> I also wish the nominations weren't kept secret until decisions were made.  eg. I'd consider nominating myself, but not if more than three people already had that I felt would be better in the position.
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Do not question my bickering about semantics!  This is a FLOSS channel!  :P
 * MenZa would like nominations to be sent to a public mailing lits for all to see.
<MenZa> list*
<tsimpson> well, people nominate themselves, nothing stopping them from saying "Hey, I just nominated myself"
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: same
<tsimpson> why would you not nominate yourself if 3+ people already have?
<maco> tsimpson: i think he means "if 3+ people who are a better fit have been nominated, i dont want to nominate myself"
<tsimpson> surely the number of people doesn't matter, it's the qualities you bring
<tsimpson> still, worth throwing your hat in if it's something you want to go for
<MenZa> While the Community may only very, very indirectly have a say in the matter, I still think it's fair that the community has the ability to see who's looking to get, er, picked
 * MenZa would recommend it!
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Not total number - number that I would rather see doing it than myself.
<MenZa> That and, well, if you're planning on running for IRCC, surely you'd want the community to know what you stand for.
<tonyyarusso> ie, in the matter of "Tony V. Someoneelse", if I think I may disagree with the CC's pick, I'd rather avoid giving them the opportunity to choose :P
<tsimpson> ubuntu members will be able to voice their opinion on nominations, probably at the meeting to decide who's in though
<tsimpson> you'd need to get the CC to publicise the nominations otherwise
<ikonia> I'm a little dissapointed in how this irc-cc situation is being presented
<tsimpson> in what way?
<ikonia> the requirments for the irc-cc
<ikonia> the requirement to not be an acitve op (we're currently missing good ops due to this)
<ikonia> few things about it dissapoint me
<tonyyarusso> wait, what?
<tsimpson> being a member of the IRCC makes one an op
<tonyyarusso> How is not requiring active ops making us missing good ops?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: no it doesnt
<tsimpson> in an ideal world an council member would also be an Ubuntu operator, but it's not technically needed
<ikonia> I can't get at the wiki at the moment it appears down
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: I agree that's not needed at all
 * tsimpson is not tonyyarusso
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: it's helpful, but not need
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: than can you explain your comment from xx:52:48?
<ikonia> however backing the irc-cc away from active op duties is pointless
<ikonia> and counter prodictive
<ikonia> more so when the current CC are actually good ops
<ikonia> but it's hard to discuss without access to the wiki
<maco> ikonia: use wiki.kubuntu.org?
<Flannel> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IrcCouncilChanges
<Flannel> just ignore the certificate error
<Flannel> (If I magically got through, I can pastebin)
<Flannel> Actually, I'll just do it anyway
<tsimpson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332202/
<Flannel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/332203/
<Flannel> :P
<Flannel> tsimpson: Interesting that our timestamps are an hour apart
<tsimpson> and it's definitely not 02:59:13 UTC
<tsimpson> or my system clock (and the sun) are very wrong
<jussi01> ikonia: its a good thing really, it isnt saying "you must never do op duties" its more, your job is changing slightly, so concentrate on the governance thing so you arent blinded by the frontline duties. Just as you dont see the cheif of police out there arresting a criminal, but he has the power to.
<maco> or she
<Bacta> Hello ikonia
 * tonyyarusso is glad some languages don't have this he/she idiocy
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: like finnish
<Madpilot> finnish has a neuter singular? cool. beats the English overuse of "they"!
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: and Ojibwe
<maco> Madpilot:  "Just as you dont see the cheif of police out there arresting a criminal, but ze has the power to." ...better?
<tsimpson> we could use "it", but that's just insulting :p
<tonyyarusso> Ojibwe doesn't have any concept of gender in the general form at all - only when you make it into things like "daughter" or "male cousin".
<Madpilot> maco, yeah, ze or zhe hasn't really caught on, though. still a neologism for most.
<bazhang> forkbomb?
<maco> bazhang: yes
<tsimpson> it is
<bazhang> intentional or no
<jussi01> lads, we've someone here to help, well ikonia does, so pipe down for a sec
<jussi01> Bacta: hi
<tsimpson> bazhang: very intentional
<jussi01> and ladies maco :D
<Bacta> Hello
<Bacta> you folks seem a bit more chipper than usual
<Bacta> If ikonia isn't around i can come back later on perhaps
<jussi01> Bacta: he's been active, maybe pop back in about 1/2 hour?
<Bacta> will do
<Bacta> thanks
<Madpilot> is he still trying to get his bans lifted?
<bazhang> yep
<Madpilot> hmm
<bazhang> quelle surprise. Timbauns is in #archlinux-offtopic
<Flannel> He's also not in #ubuntu anymore, so it's no big deal
<bazhang> and now discussing it (the forkbomb)
 * MenZa sighs.
<jussi01> move on.
<MenZa> The wiki is still bungee-jumping for me. Whether be that kubuntu, or ubuntu.
 * MenZa growls.
<tsimpson> it's whatever proxy thing the're using, probably timing-out
<maco> the load balancer is overloaded?
<Madpilot> unbalanced, you mean?
<tsimpson> or it needs to be reloaded
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (jizzinmy1ants OT floods)
<Madpilot> maco, aren't you an #u op?
<maco> no, im a #k op
<tsimpson> erm, jizzinmy1ants is quite an inappropriate nick
<maco> yeah...
<bazhang> the real name is charming as well
<maco> i was trying to say jizzack but Madpilot had already kicked
<tsimpson> lucky, without that we probably wouldn't have noticed the other nick
<tsimpson> (is someone talking to them?)
<Madpilot> just pinged mr jizz in #u
<Madpilot> if I don't get a response in a few minutes, I'll /remove with "come back with a less inappropriate nick, thanks"
<jussi01> good to see people still remember to PM before kicking/removing. it is most important.
<maco> jussi01: it wasnt pm... Madpilot asked in-channel
<jussi01> fine "communicating" then :)
<maco> ^_^
<Madpilot> he had five min, is either AFK or ignoring me. So mr jizz is out of #u
<tsimpson> I think maybe /kick would be more appropriate there
<Madpilot> just did
<tsimpson> no, you /remove'd
<tsimpson> most clients will not show the message after parting the channel
<Madpilot> speaking of #u, we need to add maco to the access list there. apparently she doesn't mind hanging out with gnome users.
<Madpilot> tsimpson, really? xchat does on /remove, I know.
<tsimpson> only if you keep the tab open
<Madpilot> my opscript uses /remove by default, not sure what the command for an actual /kick is. shall have to see.
<tsimpson> you op, /kick <nick> <message>, deop :)
<Madpilot> yes, I know, I know. or I do a one-line /cs k <nick> <msg> and let the script do the heavy lifting :)
<tsimpson> it would be nice to maybe do /cs k -k <nick> <message>, to get a real "kick"
<maco> or /cs K
<maco> versus /cs k
<maco> or is case sensitivity not possible?
<jussi01> case and irc...
<tsimpson> comm = word[1].lower()
<tsimpson> so it's made lower case
<Madpilot> not sure, I use chanserv.py - just looking at the comments in it now
<jussi01> Madpilot: the ops appointment procedures are in the middle of changing, as discussed at UDS. So unless theres an emergency, no ops will be added until thats done IMHO.
 * tsimpson can probably edit the script
<tsimpson> the update URL seems broken too
<bazhang> it is
<Madpilot> yeah, it's Seveas' old script, and looks like he's not maintaining it anymore
<bazhang> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py he is actually
<bazhang> installing python-dns gives more functionality
<tsimpson> it hasn't been updated since Aug 2008 apparently
<Madpilot> the version I've got is even older than that :)
<bazhang> well relative to the version I had when I began as operator :)
<Madpilot> far as I can tell I'm still using the version that was current when I started as an op in early '06
<Madpilot> gah, have I really been doing this nonsense for 3+ years?
<Madpilot> :)
 * jussi01 hands Madpilot a IRC version of a walking frame...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: inorite?
<tonyyarusso> I think we started close to the same time actually
<tonyyarusso> ah, same year at least, but you in Q1 and me in Q4.
 * tonyyarusso notes that the Launchpad team doesn't accurately reflect current membership status
 * tonyyarusso stares in disbelief at LP's claim that he's been an op slightly longer than Pricey 
<maco> thats possible?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently.  By about 3 1/2 weeks.
<MenZa> Launchpad says I registered on 2009-10-23.
<MenZa> >:(
<maco> O_o
<MenZa> I had two accounts merged.
<maco> oh
<maco> and it chose the newer one?
<tonyyarusso> No, MenZa chose the newer one.  You get to pick.
<MenZa> I was ~menza. I'm ~lhavelund now.
<MenZa> I prefer that.
<MenZa> It'll also look nicer with lhavelund@ubuntu.com than menza@ubuntu.com ;)
<maco> MenZa: you can always change what your lpid is
<MenZa> maco: I had a PPA, so I couldn't
<maco> oh
<MenZa> I don't honestly care, though.
<tonyyarusso> lol e-mail on LUG mailing list: "Apparently some company that serviced "enterprise" hardware skipped
<tonyyarusso> out on rent and disappeared, leaving a warehouse full of stuff which a
<tonyyarusso> stupid paste.
<tonyyarusso> friend now has access to for the next month before it's all junked.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone need RAM modules for an S/390?
<maco> you have a mainframe?
<tonyyarusso> No, but apparently somebody did.
<tonyyarusso> Full e-mail:  http://archives.mn-linux.org/pipermail/tclug-list/2009-December/057005.html
<maco> i work for the company that ported linux to s390
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps you can answer this then - when you port a kernel, is it a one-time thing, or do you have to port each new thing too?
<tsimpson> whatever happened to Jack_Sparrow?
<jussi01> Havent seen him for a good while
<jussi01> I remeber him saying there was some reason for him not being around, but I cant remember the reason now
<tsimpson> haven't seen him since june
<MenZa> jussi01: lmao
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: You have to continually port new things added to the core kernel otherwise you'll either lack features or get pulled from the kernel for being out of date
<MenZa> jussi01: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D8To-6VIJZRE&h=e94ec2bf148a08454ac6c95656c6ac85
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> Just... that last bit.
<dholbach> tonyyarusso: the re-staffing of the IRC C is not an election this time around, because there's no clear set of "members" that are approved by the IRC C or a clearly governed group of people who could vote
<dholbach> tonyyarusso: cases where it's clear are for example motu and the motu council or the CC and ubuntumembers, etc.
<dholbach> but approving members based on their contributions in IRC was discussed at UDS, so I'm sure it's a possibility in the future
<Tm_T> dholbach: you mean it's not clear if irc-ops votes the council coverning them?
<dholbach> I agree that nomination/election/restaffing etc could be clearer defined or explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Delegation
<dholbach> there will be no vote this time around
<Tm_T> dholbach: yes, but you said that there's no vote because... and I'm asking to make sure I understood right
<dholbach> the governance of the teams (irc ops, ~ubuntu-irc, etc.) is not as clear as in other parts of the community
<Tm_T> dholbach: roger, that I understand well
<dholbach> I'm sure this is going to be better and the process more straight-forward in the future
<dholbach> there was a great discussion at UDS, so I'm quite confident :)
<Tm_T> dholbach: so in the future, the voters would be who? or this is not decided yet?
<dholbach> I'm not making plans for the IRC Council + Community Council now, but I would expect that it'd be some kind "ubuntumembers by contributing to IRC" which includes ops and others
<dholbach> I'm sure there's going to be more discussion about during the cycle
<Tm_T> dholbach: good, I hope it's not ops alone, that would limit the "point from the outside"
<Tm_T> dholbach: thanks for answering (:
<dholbach> I'm sure there's various ways that constitute sustained and significant contributions in IRC land
<dholbach> no worries :)
<Tm_T> yup (:
<Tm_T> I think IRC is one of those parts of Ubuntu community that are most difficult to draw lines in case like this
<dholbach> I'm sure we'll come up with something good together
<Tm_T> I think so too
<Tm_T> we just have to be extra careful and verbose in documentation
<Tm_T> so other's know too what are exactly the rules
<dholbach> I have an action item to dig out all the Membership documentation we have elsewhere and we can use that a basis and see what needs specialising
<dholbach> and in another action item we're refining the Membership documentation right now
<dholbach> because of some weird myths out there :)
<bazhang> afaik ubuntu members by IRC has already  happened in a number of cases
<dholbach> sure it did, but not through a process overseen by the IRC C
<dholbach> without doubt we have lots of great people contributing through IRC :)
 * dholbach hugs y'all
<Flannel> I'm not sure that IRCC handling memberships is really pertinent.  Those people can seek membership through their regional boards, and IRC people can come cheer for them.
<Flannel> I imagine very few people are active only in IRC, so they'd be having other things contribute to that membership anyway.  Just seems like useless redundancy.
<dholbach> Flannel: I definitely think it's a good idea for a number of reasons: 1) a board makes that call who actively works with those contributors, 2) it's important that that board recognises those contributions, 3) you build expertise as a team and build a good team atmosphere that way, 4) you find good leadership potential in that group, etc.
<dholbach> there's maybe one or two people a month who'd like to become ubuntumembers and ask the motu council to have a look at their contributions
<dholbach> I wouldn't call that redundant at all
<dholbach> they don't have to come to the MC, but they can if they like
<Flannel> I don't see how they couldn't just apply for membership with their regional boards, and have other MOTU people (perhaps MOTU council) come and cheerlead for them.
<dholbach> they can
<Flannel> Right, but what benefit do they get by just going to MOTU council?
<dholbach> the motu council in most cases have much better insight into their contributions
<Flannel> I just see added beuracracy for the sake of beuracracy. (the MOTU having membership responsibilities, not MOTU council in general)
<dholbach> like the kubuntu council does for kubuntu members
<dholbach> or the edubuntu council
<dholbach> ?
<Flannel> Why won't the regional boards just call on the expertise of those other councilmembers and take their word for it?
<dholbach> the motu council approves membership of developers too
<Flannel> Right.
<dholbach> that's membership too
<dholbach> it includes membership
<Flannel> That's technical, and obviously something non-technical people ought not to be in charge of.
<Flannel> Alright, so maybe MOTU was a bad example
<dholbach> there's a lot of good in a team that constitutes of people who contributed to IRC in a significant and sustained way
<dholbach> don't you think?
<Flannel> I just don't see giving every council membership responsibilities as pertinent.
<dholbach> why shouldn't those people be recognised with ubuntu membership?
<Flannel> dholbach: I agree, I don't see how that's relevant to IRCC approving Ubuntu members.
<Flannel> dholbach: They should be.
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I think there's a lot of value in a team like that
<dholbach> becaues it makes elections, polls, etc a lot easier
<Flannel> I don't see why to be a "team" you have to have the power to approve your 'own' ubuntu members
<dholbach> and as I see it, it should be governed by the IRC Council
<dholbach> that's the setup we have in other parts of the community and it seems to work out well
<dholbach> what is your major concern? to me it just has advantages
<Flannel> Yes, but at some point there's no need to expand that portion of governance further.
<dholbach> there's always a lot of stuff to do and people stepping down and our community is growing by the day
<dholbach> I don't see "we have too much governance" as the problem we have today :)
<Flannel> dholbach: And how is that relevant to the IRCC granting memberships?
<Flannel> People stepping down, fine, we need to replace them.
<dholbach> I personally feel the process of building that community should be overseen by IRC C
<Flannel> Community growing, fine, we have regional membership boards.  They aren't overflowing
<dholbach> but as I said "I'm not making any rules" here and it should be a longer and separate discussion
<Flannel> I'm sure the number of people going to each respective board ebbs and flows, but they're not bursting
<dholbach> I don't see that as an argument against councils approving their share of people who specifically are doing something in their part of the community
<dholbach> as an MC member, to me it's important talking to those people during their membership application
<dholbach> and RMB people are happy they can defer those folks to us
<topyli> the regional boards are not necessarily aware of more "virtual" contributions of newly applying members, to the extent that the ircc is
<dholbach> you also get a much better overview of your community like who's active, etc
<dholbach> topyli: what do you mean by "virtual contributions"?
<topyli> maybe someone has done a lot of work online, but hasn't been very active in their loco, for example
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<Flannel> topyli: And what's from keeping IRC people from just cheering them at regional boards?
<topyli> dholbach, i'm thinking about my own membership application which happens to be a topic on the emea board this evening. my contributions are irc work and international advocacy in the academic world for a significant part
<topyli> Flannel, hopefully nothing :)
<Flannel> topyli: I don't think there's ever been a problem because of it (of course, I have no data to back this up).
<topyli> just sayin'. your discussion here is much more general, i'm just adding a little detail
<Flannel> "it might become a problem at some point in the future if you squint and tilt your head to the side" just doesn't seem like a good enough reason
<topyli> don't mock my hackergotchi! :)
<dholbach> for example to the MC it's important that applicants work with the team and are team players. I'm not saying the RMB don't know how to judge those applications right, but I guess the MC sometimes can ask more specific questions too. But that's not the major reason for me at all - I look at it more from a "building your part of the community" perspective
<dholbach> and as Flannel said: this shouldn't stop anybody from applying at an RMB meeting
<dholbach> ... if it's more convenient or whatever
 * dholbach should go back to writing specs :-/
<Flannel> dholbach: Right, but I don't agree with governance for the sake of governance.
<dholbach> it's not what I said
<Flannel> "governance" in that sentence would generalize to "IRCC approving members" not IRCC in general
<dholbach> I named a number of reasons, having a team of contributors to a specific part of the community you can rely on is a major reason and major improvement to me
<dholbach> a clear process with clear expectations on contributions and recognising those contributions as a part of the community and taking pride of them is important too
<dholbach> and I wouldn't call that "bureaucracy
<dholbach> "
<Flannel> I don't see a reason why going to a RMB for membership means you're not a part of the IRC "team of contributors"
<dholbach> I'm proud of "contributing developer" (which includes Ubuntu membership) and we welcome those people to the community
<dholbach> if there was a ubuntu-irc-members team (part of ubuntumembers), I really think it should be governed by the ubuntu irc council
<Flannel> Anyway, now I'm repeating myself, and its 6am, both of those generally are good signs its time for me to stop
<dholbach> and rules applying to that part of the community
<Flannel> If there was, yes.  But I don't see any reason to create one.
<dholbach> right, I do :)
<Flannel> "Oh, sorry, you got your membership from your LoCo contributions, you can't be part of the irc team"
<Flannel> It just creates artificial divisions, even if they are only percieved
<dholbach> it doesn't
<topyli> dholbach, maybe you really should write a spec, so that everyone really knows what you mean
<dholbach> we always said that every kind of contributions to Ubuntu are welcome and make you an Ubuntu member
<dholbach> but if you specifically want to be ubuntu irc member, you should demonstrate what you've been doing there
<dholbach> topyli: there will be a spec and I'll contribute to it
<topyli> great
<deserteagle> hello all
<deserteagle> i was told I could post a request here for #ubuntu, is this correct?
<jussi01> deserteagle: sure
<jussi01> deserteagle: however, if its for the bot, you can pm the bot with !your-factoid is <reply> factoid suggestion goes here
<deserteagle> great! I'd like to know if the topic of #ubuntu could have something along the lines of "Welcome to #ubuntu, a support channel for ubuntu technical questions. Please take rants, comments and viewpoints to #ubuntu-offtopic"
<jadakren> "!pastebinit" bang command needs to include the notice that it is not installed by default
<jpds> deserteagle: Doens't sound very nice.
<deserteagle> alright, how about "Please limit discussion to technical questions and support, all other comments can be made at #ubuntu-offtopic"?
<deserteagle> i'm no guru or expert, but people ranting away interrupt those who are genuinely trying to get some help
<jussi01> deserteagle: we have the !ot factoid for good reason
<deserteagle> true... i guess it's still a moot point as I have seen people ranting long after !ot factoids have been forwarded to them, and with the IRC guidelines on topic =\
<tsimpson> if they ignore people  sending them !ot, they'll definitely ignore the topic
<tsimpson> plus the topic can only be a certain length at the most
<deserteagle> :(
<deserteagle> can they be kicked for not following rules?
<tsimpson> if one of us is watching, or you call the ops
<tsimpson> if someone is constantly offtopic, or breaking other rules. the best thing to do is use the ops trigger
<deserteagle> what's a good judgement call for an op?
<deserteagle> 10 lines off topic?
<tsimpson> if the user has been asked to stay on topic already, then they have already been warned
<tsimpson> and 10 lines is far too much anyway
<deserteagle> 5?
<tsimpson> there is no fixed limit
<tsimpson> we are human and will use human judgement :)
<deserteagle> alright, thank you for the guidance :D
<tsimpson> no problem
<deserteagle> cheers!
<jadakren> how about the pastebinit ubottu command? its a fairly useful pathway to get newcomers to sanely provide command line out put yet the ubottu command doesn't mention that it requires installing to work first
<tsimpson> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<jadakren> see it implies that it's installed by default
<jadakren> i leave it with you
<Tm_T> it's actually shame it's not installed by default
<jussi01> big shame
<tsimpson> !no pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit  » package from a package manager. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit  » package from a package manager. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<tsimpson> hmm, I don't really like the "...of !pastebin . Command..." part
<tsimpson> space-dot-space seems like too much punctuation
<tsimpson> and we can't use '|' as a separator, because it's used as part of a command...
<Pici> dash?
<tsimpson> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit  » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<tsimpson> maybe, yeah
<Tm_T> command-name ?
<Tm_T> would it be just command ? as command-name in my mind means only the command name, not the whole command
<tsimpson> !no pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit  » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit  » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tsimpson> that looks better
<Tm_T> tsimpson: btw there's doublespace: « pastebinit  »
<tsimpson> !pastebinit ~= s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tsimpson> woo, it worked
<Tm_T> nice, it did work well (:
<Tm_T> I was expecting some weird behaviour somehow
<tsimpson> secretly, so was I
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (aula nicks are bots)
<jpds> xchat on Ubuntu according to CTCP.
<jpds> Pici: Well, it said it wanted to go home. :)
<ikonia> ubottu's gone again
<ikonia> how annoying
<m4v> hi, I guess somebody read it already from #ubuntu-irc, I'm having a problem with D-coy in #kubuntu
<ikonia> lets look
<ikonia> speaking to him in PM nw
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> thank you for that
<ikonia> m4v: did he do anything else apart from the one line asking for locations ?
<m4v> for locations? he just hightlights me for no reason
<ikonia> yes, I understand that, did he do anything else that I'm not aware of
<m4v> in other LoCo channels he insults me
<ikonia> which ones ?
<m4v> I banned him for that reason in 3 #ubuntu-es* channels
<ikonia> (just getting context as I'm speaking to him)
<m4v> so he goes to other channels where I'm not op
<ikonia> I see
<m4v> #ubuntu-mx and #ubuntu-ar
<ikonia> I'm trying to speak to him now
<m4v> I talked to him before asking in u-irc, he was like "you banned me and you now want me to stop?"
<ikonia> m4v: yes, I'm not getting a good response from him now
<m4v> we talked to him before in #ubuntu-es-ops, he's not cooperative
<ikonia> m4v: he's removed - his attitude in pm was not right
<m4v> ikonia: thank you, I'll have to contact the ops of the other channels next
<m4v> ikonia: he goes by the nick of MBSTO as well btw
<m4v> I'll leaving then, thanks again
<m4v> I'll be*
<Pici> Ed54: How can we help you?
<Pricey> tonyyarusso: I'm not exactly an old timer?
<Pici> jpds: ping
<Pici> Anyone else here besides jpds have access to ubot4/ubot2 ?
<jussi01> Pici: Ive started a backup bot. no idea of its db currency
<jussi01> waitng for it to sync
<Pici> roger that
<Pici> jussi01: its not identified
<MenZa> jussi01: I have the latest ubottu db if that's any use to you
 * MenZa downloads hourly
<MenZa> jussi01: http://lassehavelund.com/ubottu.db
<jussi01> MenZa: first im going to try get her to identify...
<MenZa> heh
 * jussi01 sighs
<Pici> jussi01: looks like ubottu.com is back up
<jussi01> Pici: thanks, ubottu on her way back
<MenZa> for anyone who feel like giving me a shout along the way, I'll be having my membership application processed in -meeting soon
<jussi01> oho, I forgot about it :d
<jussi01> thanks for reminding me
<MenZa> :D
 * gord votes denied, not enough useless organs in MenZa's body
<MenZa> :[
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> hiya gord
<jussi01> for that, you get -1 ponies
<gord> pfft i don't have a say anyway, not a member :)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (lenswipe)
<Pricey> i know of that guy
<Flannel> Yes, yes indeed.
<Pricey> mithered me on msn for quite some time
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !grub is =~ s|https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2|https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2|
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (garrythefish)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tsimpson said: no grub2 is <reply> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Daviey> 23:05:30 < garrythefish> a bunch of lesbos banned me from #ubuntu-women. can't believe it
<tsimpson> @whoami
<tsimpson> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<tsimpson> lies!
<Pici> -devel taken care of
<jpds> MenZa: I hope you rsync the db.
<jpds> Pici: No, only I do.
<Pici> jpds: don't need it anymore anyway :)
<tsimpson> oh joy, ubottu has forgotten most of it's users...
 * tsimpson gets his hammer ready
<Flannel> Mr The Fish visited -ot
<Daviey> 23:26:31 -!- garrythefish [n=fisher@unaffiliated/garrythefish] has joined #ubuntu-meeting
<Daviey> 23:26:39 < garrythefish> not enough real drilling
<Daviey> 23:26:41 < garrythefish> that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<Flannel> Oh joy, making the rounds.
<Pici> ...
<jpds> 23:27:30 [Freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<jpds> NOOOOO.
<Daviey> 23:27:29 -!- garrythefish [n=fisher@unaffiliated/garrythefish] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<Daviey> 23:27:36 < garrythefish> not enough real drilling
<pleia2> Pici: did you see the gem that got him removed from -women? ugh
<Daviey> 23:27:42 < garrythefish> that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<Pici> pleia2: I missed it, was afk.
<pleia2> 17:58:14 < garrythefish> whoa! women can use computers?
<pleia2> etc
<Pici> *rolleyes*
<Flannel> Pricey, you (and the council) are really the only ones with access in -meeting
<Pici> hes not there anymore anyway
<Flannel> Oh wait, popey is awake.
<Daviey> in #ubuntu-server
<Daviey> same lines.
<Flannel> and -bugs, but he left
<jpds> Flannel: Why are you stalking alan?
<Flannel> jpds: What?
<pleia2> jpds: because he's so loveable :)
<jpds> pleia2: That is true, yes.
<jpds> ubottu is dead!
<Flannel> long live ubottu!
<jpds> ...and just came back.
 * tsimpson waits for it to excess flood
<jpds> 23:34:10 [!] garrythefish (Garry the Fish) [n=fisher@unaffiliated/garrythefish] has joined #ubuntu-classroom
<jpds> 23:34:26 < garrythefish> not enough drilling
<jpds> 23:34:35 < garrythefish> that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<jpds> and -desktop.
<Pici> !staff | please see above
<Pici> argh
<jpds> Why is ubot3 dead?
<Pici> nal isn't online
<Flannel> he just bounced in and out of -locoteams
<ubottu> please see above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Daviey> (or Pricey)
<jpds> Daviey: Yeah, but he's rather pricey.
<Daviey> outta my league.
 * mneptok has no access to -classroom or -desktop
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntuforums (garrythefish)
<Flannel> I thought ubuntuforums did their own thing with regard to ops
 * Flannel must be living in the past.
<ubottu> likemindead called the ops in #xubuntu (ban garrythefish, please?)
<tomaw> he's doing the same in all those channels?
<jpds> tomaw: Yes.
<tomaw> any more after 23:37 UTC?
<jpds> tomaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/332685/
<Flannel> tomaw: ops was called in #ubuntuforums and #xubuntu after that, but I'm not in either of those channels to know for sure
<mneptok> -devel was hit, as well
<mneptok> (Pici got that)
<Pici> and +1, and #kubuntu and -server
<Pici> I muted in those though
<Flannel> I already banned him on -ot
<Daviey> jpds: heh, i was creating a grep log :)
<mneptok> Daviey: your bathroom habits are of no concern as regards this issue
<Daviey> :o
<elky> ugh
<tsimpson> I'm going to have to take ubottu down for a little while while I fix some issues
 * jpds ponders throwing a supybot into EC2 for testing.
<Flannel> supybots.. in... spaaace.....
<Flannel> oh, no, the clouds, nevermind.
<elky> elastic supybots
<Pici> I should setup a bot clone here too
 * niko like supybot
 * jpds doesn't.
<niko> there is some issues in the core, but, a good bot :)
<jpds> niko: Yeah... fix those and it will be fine.
<niko> i did some in the past, but it's hard to move stuff when you change server
<Pici> thanks again tomaw
<tomaw> np
<tomaw> let someone know if he returns
<Pici> We will
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-02
<cody-somerville> moo
<cody-somerville> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/332702/
<tsimpson> cody-somerville: staff have already taken action
<cody-somerville> As in k-lined?
<cody-somerville> I set a ban on  *!fisher@unaffiliated/garrythefish but I'm unsure if thats correct so I wanted to double check but I suppose thats not necessary if Freenode staff took action, eh?
<jpds> cody-somerville: All done already.
<tsimpson> that ban is wrong though
<cody-somerville> How would I have gone about doing it correctly?
<jpds> cody-somerville: *!*fisher@...
<tsimpson> better to use ?=
<tsimpson> *!?=fisher@unaffiliated/garrythefish
<tsimpson> but they probably lost their cloak anyway :)
<cody-somerville> ok :]
<Pici> jpds: I was going to say that ubot5 is joining everywhere
<jpds> Pici: Yeah, I killed it.
<jpds> There it goes.
<jpds> -devel.
<jpds> Pici: ^^
<tsimpson> jpds: I set ubottu to ignore Cytotoxic globally :)
<jpds> Haha.
<jpds> tsimpson: Maybe you should tell him that.
<tsimpson> I could
 * tsimpson prepares for /msg spam
<ubottu> Meow234 called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<tsimpson> I adapted to his adaptations
<tsimpson> jpds: that's why I didn't tell him to begin with ;)
<tsimpson> !staff | can you deal with Meow234 in #ubuntu-kernel please
<ubottu> can you deal with Meow234 in #ubuntu-kernel please: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mdeonte> elky: ping
<elky> mdeonte, hi.
<mdeonte> elky: so?
<elky> mdeonte, would you believe that I hear things from channels that I'm not even in. Such as -chicago.
<mdeonte> elky: that has nothing to do with this
<mdeonte> that was between me, and him
<elky> i heard that you threatened people there yesterday for not sympathising with your plight. that's not giving me any confidence that you are going to behave.
<mdeonte> elky: You heard wrong then.
<elky> 19:25:54 [   mdeonte] tronyx: I wish you were in chicago. i would seriously kick your ass
<elky> see, i dont see how i'm hearing that wrong.
<mdeonte> elky: It is out of contex
 * mdeonte spelt that wrong
<Seeker`> I'm not sure how context can change "kick your ass"
<elky> the context being?
<mdeonte> I dont remember the whole entire conversation.
<mdeonte> Seeker`: thanks for your input
<Seeker`> np, I do what I can
<mdeonte> Seeker`: sarcasm
<Seeker`> oh? really?
<elky> mdeonte, at this point, until I can be assured that your general behaviour no longer includes threats (even against freenode staff) or pranking large support channels because you're bored, the ban in #ubuntu stands. It will not be lifted at this time.
<mdeonte> elky: what the hell? Are you serious?
<elky> I am serious.
<mdeonte> elky: why?
<mdeonte> elky: why're letting something that happened in a whole other channel affect anything
<Seeker`> because you are the same person no matter what channel it happens on
<elky> mdeonte, it's not just *a* channel. It's a culmination of advice from numerous sources and numerous channels.
<elky> you are not banned because of -chicago. You are banned because you exploited a 1500 person support channel.
<elky> -chicago's events are your character reference, and they do not paint a positive picture.
<mdeonte> elky: and 5 people clicked on that link. you're acting like everyone did
<elky> it only takes one of those people to spread that "ubuntu's support channel exploited me"
<mdeonte> elky: so when do i get unbanned
<elky> I will not be lifting your ban today. I need to see a general behaviour improvement before I am willing to do so.
<elky> Whan i see a documented behaviour improvement.
<mdeonte> omfg bye
 * pleia2 hugs elky 
<pleia2> you rock for being so patient with him :)
<elky> I thought about triggering !appeals, but i think that it might be a bit unfair to send him to waste your and nix's time instead of mine.
<ubottu> In ubottu, jadakren said: !devede is <reply> DeVeDe is a program to create video DVDs, suitables for home players, from any number of video files, in any of the formats supported by Mplayer. It allows user to create subtitles and even menus. It lives in the multiverse repository
<elky> oh really now...
<maco> elky: ?
<elky> see quit message immediately above
<vorian> so the CC is taking over the IRC council?
<vorian> hello all, I was wondering if you all would be willing and able to give a testimonial on my wiki page for my run for the IRC council
<vorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StephenStalcup
<vorian> :)
<elky> vorian, I appreciate that you think that's funny, but I'd rather not have the trolls echoing it under the impression you're being genuine.
<vorian> from what i've been readin g elky, it seems to be quite the impression I am getting
<elky> Then you're reading different stuff to what I am.
<ubottu> lifeless called the ops in #ubuntu-devel (MBCR (on #ubuntu-motu) - not feeding the troll directly)
<vorian> on it
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (JonathanWinters)
<Tm_T> ok, this is, errrr
<Madpilot> hmm?
<Tm_T> has garrythefish hit ubuntu channels?
<Madpilot> not that I've noticed
<Madpilot> making the rounds elsewhere?
<Tm_T> just noticed he hit our loco channel sometime last night
<Tm_T> 0127.59 < garrythefish> that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<Madpilot> lovely specimen
<Madpilot> of something, anyway
<jussi01> Tm_T: yes, and tomaw did something iirc
<jussi01> backlog ftw Tm_T
<jussi01> :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks
<Madpilot> whowas isn't showing anything useful
<tsimpson> /whowas only works for 2 hours iirc
<Madpilot> yeah
<Tm_T> weird night in overall
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> tsimpson: Huomenta dholbach
<jussi01> whoops
<dholbach> jussi01: Huomenta to you too! :)
<jussi01> *g* well you can see who I was talking to last...
<dholbach> ... whatever it means :)
<jussi01> dholbach: its finnish for good morning
<jussi01> roughly translated
 * maco snorts
<jussi01> maco: ?
<maco> @ "...whatever it means"
<jussi01> hehe
<mneptok> useful Finnish phrase: "käyhän että tuon kannettavani saunaan?"
<mneptok> "is it OK to bring my laptop in the sauna?"
<maco> which of those is "laptop"?
<Tm_T> maco: kannettava
<mneptok> kannettavani
<topyli> mneptok, :)
<elky> of course, finnish laptops are made to endure sauna humidity?
<Madpilot> awesome. kick someone from #ubuntu for being rude, and get a string of scatalogical PMs.
<Tm_T> elky: and 80+ C temps?
<topyli> a laptop might be considered a faux pas in the more conservative sauna circles. cellphones are always ok though!
<elky> Tm_T, i think the chips tend to handle that heat for longer than they do contact with water.
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (arthuza)
<Tm_T> elky: true, though combination is nice either way
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from arthuza)
 * mneptok dumps all the remaining water on the heater at once.
<mneptok> avantouinti!
 * jussi01 adds a little beer to the water
<Madpilot> akavit or vodka, surely?
<Mamarok> topyli: only Nokia ones I guess
<jussi01> Madpilot: no no no
<topyli> carrying a non-nokia one in public in finland is risky business to begin with
<jussi01> Madpilot: a little beer added to the water thrown on the sauna gives a lovely fresh bread smell, because of the yeast in the beer.
<topyli> Madpilot, beer yields a nice bread-like fragrance
<Madpilot> cool. there's my piece of trivia for the day.
<Madpilot> next time I'm in a private sauna, I shall have to try that!
<jussi01> do so :D
<mneptok> topyli: i was allowed to carry my Blackberry because it has UMA. the Finns found that to be intriguing.
<maco> uma?
<topyli> mneptok, isn't uma the thing that lets you roam between gsm and wifi?
<mneptok> GSM over 802.11
<mneptok> so at Monty's in Finland i connected to his WAP, and was able to use T-Mo in the US with no charge or minutes usage.
<ikonia> thank you Madpilot
<Madpilot> np. what's the JonathanWinters banforward for, ikonia?
<ikonia> Madpilot: persistant offensive behaviour, and bad command/advice
<ikonia> he was a problem for a while but his advice was solid, he's now become rude/problem/offensive/ and changed his advice to bad, there have been multiple individual incidents but it's now becoming the norm
<Madpilot> the nick came up recently, can't remember if it was earlier this evening or last night my time
<ikonia> been a few times recently, but he's been around at least for a few months
<ikonia> like the chance to talk to him before assuming he's just turned to %100 being a problem
<ikonia> this sort of thing
<ikonia> 07:00 < JonathanWinters> zerq spoken like a true linux fag
<ikonia> 07:00 < JonathanWinters> yeah because ur using linux and ur gay
<ikonia> I can only assume the worst
<Madpilot> didn't I kick him for that outburst? I don't keep scrollback beyond a few hundred lines.
<ikonia> Madpilot: you sure did, but as I said it's one of many incidents now
<ikonia> so time for a conversation or a flat ban
<Madpilot> for sure
<maco> yeah he was telling people delete system32 and called a russian speaker a communist
<maco> yesterday i think
<ikonia> that is the same guy
<maco> yes i was trying to find the jonathanwinters bit i remembered in my scrollback
<ikonia> everyone slips, but he's had a questionable approach from day one, and now it appears there is no positive side to his comments
<jussi01> it may be that he just needs a word, "hey, thats not acceptable" - or have you done that already?
<ikonia> jussi01: he's had a pm when he first started with his less problematic behaviour to push him in the right path, but now he appears to have stepped up a gear, so I've forwarded him for a more detailed discussion
<jussi01> ikonia: excellent
<jussi01> just try to remember that he isnt necessarily "evil" or "bad", perhaps just frustrated with something and this is how he is expressing it.
<ikonia> based on his comments I'm inclned to disagree, but thats why he's forwaded here to find out
<jussi01> true, but its a matter of finding out, not assuming from the start is what Im trying to say :)
<ikonia> that's why he's forwaded here, but to be honest, I have to assume he's trying to be an issue, that's why he's forwadeded here
<ikonia> eyeballs aware of om26er in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> I'm putting myself forward for the IRC Council, comments welcome on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TerenceSimpson :)
<tsimpson> </spam>
<bazhang> hehe not spam at all :)
<bazhang> wish I were an Ubuntu member this one time
<tsimpson> nothing stopping you from applying for ubuntu membership
<tsimpson> I got mine for mostly IRC stuff :)
<bazhang> with Karma at Kelvin, and only 'help' on IRC, seems doubtful
<jussi01> bazhang: you are a fine candidate for ubuntu membership
<bazhang> jussi01, thanks :)
<tsimpson> help in #ubuntu is a sustained contribution to Ubuntu, by any definition
<bazhang> perhaps if I clean up #ubuntu-tw and #ubuntu-cn channels from bots
<jussi01> exactly what I was typing
<jussi01> bazhang: really, the continuing contribution you give to #ubuntu is well enough
<Mamarok> bazhang: yep, you should apply, you clearly qualify as a member
<bazhang> Mamarok, thanks! and hi :)
<Mamarok> hi bazhang :)
<bazhang> Mamarok, always reading your help on the mailing lists :)
<Mamarok> :)
<MenZa> jussi01: It's really only a question of formalities now :)
<MenZa> jussi01: I checked my wiki page last night to find this:
<MenZa> "My irc logs don't go back far enough to not have MenZa in them. He has been helping on IRC since forever and should have applied for membership years ago -- Dennis Kaarsemaker"
<topyli> MenZa, yeah, that's a great testimony
<Tm_T> MenZa: I think someone should write something even slightly negative to give it more realistic touch (;)
<bazhang> hehe
<MenZa> Tm_T: lol
<Pici> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<Pici> @whoami
<Pici> hrm
<MenZa> !whoami
<MenZa> hmmm
<topyli> which reminds me, i should add something to MenZa's wiki too
<topyli> not necessarily negative :)
<MenZa> :D
<topyli> "i'm sure he means well"
 * MenZa giggles
<Pici> Emailed nalioth regarding ubot3 and also to check whether hes okay.
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> His lack of activity recently is *nothing* like him :\
<Pici> Thats his bot, right?
<MenZa> Er, moment
<Pici> (yes, it is)
<MenZa> ubot3
<MenZa> Uses a slightly older ubotu source and current database. Ran by nalioth - idles on LoCoTeam channels.
<MenZa> :)
<Pici> MenZa: Whats that from?
<MenZa> Pici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> MenZa: oh. I checked /msg nickserv info ubot3
<MenZa> or one could do that
<MenZa> :
<MenZa> P
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lionstone said: ubottu, Ljl: apt is running
<ikonia> hey nalioth
<nalioth> howdy all
<ikonia> welcome back, people where worried
<Mamarok> oh, hi nalioth :)
<nalioth> my contact info is all over the web. anyone in the USA can call me free of charge, and i've got an SMS gateway set up for folks outside the US
<nalioth> hi Mamarok
<ikonia> nalioth: I don't think anyone was THAT worried
<ikonia> just nice to see you active
 * nalioth hasn't had a holiday in years
<ikonia> ah, so a well earned one
<ikonia> hello Ed54
<Ed54> i really should remove #ubuntu from my autojoin channels :|
<ikonia> or fix your scripts
<Ed54> i like my scripts
<Ed54> and they don't get in the way anyway
<ikonia> ok, then I'll change it to a ban forward to a ban
<Ed54> who's going to do #rude?
<Ed54> err, !rude
<ikonia> you may want to change your auto join scripts
<Ed54> the invite one?
<ikonia> no, the one that sets you to join #ubuntu when you start your client
<Ed54> xchat does that automatically
<Ed54> and i changed it
<ikonia> great,
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Spookje said: ubottu, dutch channel is ok ;-)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-03
<Pici> Is it a full moon?
 * Pici checks
<Pici> Yes. Yes it is./
<Flannel> I've just spoken with seb^3 about his constant troll labelling
<elky> and his constant offtopicness?
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<whatchasay> yo
<whatchasay> im on a commuter rail train
<Pici> Okay then
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (whatchasay)
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<whatchasay> sup ops
<Pici> whatchasay: Is there something we can help you with?
<whatchasay> yeah
<whatchasay> K-line me
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<whatchasay> lol
<whatchasay> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<whatchasay> ha now i will get k-lined
<whatchasay> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<tonyyarusso> well that was dumb
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (yadi)
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (yadi)
<Flannel> elky: No, his constant labelling of people as trolls
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> whatchasay called the ops in #ubuntu (get the dam kline done with)
<elky> tonyyarusso, it's calculated. we're supposed to ban that ip, you see, and hence eliminate someone else's ability to use freenode
<tonyyarusso> elky: makes sense.  Do we know who the someone else is yet?
<elky> often it's just random. wardriving and so forth.
<elky> but we cant tell the wardrivers from the malicious brother, etc
<whatchasay> yo
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> raevol called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> morning daniel
<MenZa> morning dholbach
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Bill_Gates flooding, Asmodeus_ same IP)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Bill_Gates called the ops in #ubuntu (ardchoille flooding)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Avash said: !ops Flannel is a BOT.
<Asmodeus_> jussi01, why did yo asked me to join here?
<Flannel> !away > l0ckd0wn
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (maria macarena maria)
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (cristii maria sopitas macarena (lamers from same IP))
<ikonia> split ?
<jussi01> seems so, weird though...
<ikonia> I didn't get a split warning, hence confusion
<ikonia> gentoo and Linux still +r
<Pici> lag
<ikonia> ok now ?
<Pici> ikonia: HAI
<ikonia> Hmmmmmm
 * ikonia galres
<ikonia> glares even
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> ;)
 * jussi01 waves
<ikonia> howdy
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
<ikonia> of course
<Tm_T> v: nice nick btw
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<Pici> bazhang: No, that was fine, my client was lagging anyway.
<bazhang> Pici, okay, thought you were going to PM him and I removed too soon
<Pici> Nah, hes already been removed once.
<bazhang> okay cheers
<bazhang> looks like Ongazkevir well known troll
<ikonia> yes
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #xubuntu (Ongacska)
<ikonia> cody-somerville: could you look at maybe giving some of the other operators who are active access to #xubuntu ?
<ikonia> Pici: thanks !
<ikonia> Pici: remove him from -proxy ?
<Pici> done
<ikonia> ta
<Pici> ikonia: we'll probably be adding our core operators across all the core channels once we get some time to iron out our documentation
<jussi01> ikonia: somthing will be done about that as soon as th new operator structure goes into place.
<jussi01> :D
 * jussi01 hugs Pici
<ikonia> jussi01: I suspect so, I'm asking in the short term (all was well as pici was awake)
<Pici> I just hacked together a little python script for checking if a person is a member of ubuntumembers and if so, adding them to ubuntu-irc-cloaks \o/
<ikonia> check out the brains on Pici
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> brains and beauty
<Pici> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bnrubin/%2Bjunk/lpteam/annotate/head%3A/lpteam.py
<bazhang> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<bazhang> quizbuntu says that
<bazhang> err bottu, I forget
<nhandler> Pici: Isn't that what the script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks was meant to do?
<nhandler> Oh wait, yours adds them to the team. That script just checks that all members of the -cloaks team are still ubuntumembers
<Pici> nhandler: hm, I don't actually remember ever reading the page you just linked.
<Pici> I don't think mine will work for teams that provide ubuntu membership though.
<Pici> oh well, I'll play with it later.
<jpds> nhandler: It's a neat script.
<genii> Tm_T: There's some ongoing problem between Ksquared and giordanoc?
<jpds> Needs more launchpadlib though.
<Tm_T> genii: no idea
<jpds> nhandler: It just lists the people who are (still) in -irc-cloak, while they are not in ubuntumembers.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: ubuntuone =~ s/$/ | support in #ubuntuone/
<jussi01> Pici: but why would we need that script?
<Pici> jussi01: because I'm lazy
<jussi01> Pici: hrm?
<jussi01> not evry ubuntu member has or wants a cloak
<Pici> jussi01: Theres no 'add person to team' link on launchpad, so I need to go to their lp page, check if they're a member, then go to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks page, click add person, enter their lpname, click, etc.
<Pici> jussi01: I'd only use it for people who requested one of course.
<nhandler> Pici: File a bug ;)
<Pici> nhandler: I should
<jussi01> Pici: ahh, makes sens
<Pici> This reminded me of how #ubuntu is sometimes: http://notalwaysright.com/beware-the-jabberwacky/3321
<cody-somerville> ikonia, recommendations?
<ikonia> cody-somerville: just add a couple of the guys you know are reasonable active from other channels
<ikonia> cody-somerville: it wasn't a problem on this occasions as Pici was available,
<ikonia> I should say people, not guys. Sorry, that's a bad habbit
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rustyshackleford said: !m4v why is that? Get a new HD shell, swap the platters? that' won't do it?
<Pici> @mark
<maco> Pici: dont you have to say *who* to mark?
<Pici> maco: I wanted to see if the command would even work at all. ubottu isn't listening to me.
<Pici> But yes, you're right.
<maco> meh ubottu never listens to me for bt stuff
<Pici> Anyway, I asked ActionParsnip to stop baiting people.
<ikonia> Pici: I've had a bit more of a leanthgy conversation in pm with him, he was very responsive
<Pici> ikonia: great :)
<jpds> Where's tsimpson.
<ikonia> been active today
<ikonia> why is sebsebseb constantly talking about 10.04
<jpds> ikonia: He's excited about it.
<ikonia> it doesn't exist yet ?
<jpds> He can dream, can't he?
<ikonia> no, I'm getting tired of it
<Tm_T> also you might like to point out the existense of #u+1
<MenZa> ikonia: Sure does exist.
<ikonia> MenZa: it doesn't really at the moment, not much different from 9.10
<MenZa> ikonia: No, but it exists :)
<MenZa> I mean, after all - Alpha 1 is out in a week.
<ikonia> and that won't contain anything of real user experience interest
<MenZa> Aye, it won't.
<ikonia> MenZa: so for sebsebseb to start telling users what's in it, how it will work and what it will do or will not do is not aceptable
<MenZa> oh I agree on that, I was just playing devil's advocate ;)
<bazhang> fwiw , seb^3 did the exact same for Karmic, and now says Karmic 'is a disaster'
<jpds> ³
<jpds> tsimpson: !
<tsimpson> hello :)
<jpds> tsimpson: $ vim PackageInfo/packages.py +143
<jpds> What does that self.getUrl(maxp) do?
<tsimpson> jpds: right now, nothing
<tsimpson> jpds: it's a partial implementation for bug #448619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448619 in ubuntu-bots "Info plugin doesn't provide a way to get further info" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448619
<jpds> Well, it keeps breaking ubot4.
<tsimpson> it was broken, but should be fixed now
<tsimpson> jpds: r142 has the fix
<jpds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/334162/
<tsimpson> yep, r142 fixes that
<jpds> Ah, right. Hmm.
<tsimpson> it just removes the callto "self.getUrl(maxp)" on line 143, and remove one %s from 141
<jpds> Yeah, I did that by hand.
<jpds> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/334168/
<tsimpson> *sigh*
<jpds> On both bots. :)
<jpds> tsimpson: Can you also /msg ubot2 info ubuntu-desktop?
<tsimpson> that's odd
<jpds> ubot4 is doing the same.
<tsimpson> jpds: I think http://pastebin.com/f3c335e0d should stop it
<jpds> tsimpson: That fixed it.
<jpds> seriesita: Do you wish to register a compliant?
<tsimpson> once bazzar stops refusing my connections, I'll push it
<tsimpson> *bazaar
<jpds> Err, complaint*
<jpds> tsimpson: Yeah, Launchpad is down.
<jpds> Just saying.
<tsimpson> oh well
<mdeonte> elky: ping
<elky> hi mdeonte, have you got some demonstrated proof your behaviour has improved drastically across the board?
<mdeonte> elky: uh, no. i didnt need to provide proof that i was bad, so why do i that i was good?
<elky> your proof of being bad is how you got banned.
<elky> i then tried to actively seek evidence of you being good, and found the opposite
<elky> so you are going to have to show me good things, since I am not able to find them.
<mdeonte> how do i show proof?
<mdeonte> what do you want me to do?
<mdeonte> letting me back in would be proof
<elky> many of our channels are logged, and you're not banned from all of them. the forums are pubic, and you're not banned from them as far as I know
<mdeonte> am i unbanned?
<elky> no
<mdeonte> I just was able to join..
<elky> then you are ban evading, and that's against freenode policy. it can lose you the ability to use their web gateway for *any* channel
<MenZa> [2009-12-03 23:53:47 UTC] *** Phrea n=Phrea@unaffiliated/phrea has quit ["<Philry4n> Pumping breastmilf"] <- I am horrendously tired (about to hit the sack and sleeeep), and can't really decipher whether that's out of line or not. Could someone take appropriate action?
<Flannel> MenZa: I'll talk to him about it
<MenZa> Flannel: Cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-04
<Flannel> MenZa: after some back and forth, he's begrudgingly changed it.
<Flannel> elky: Montel was connected from a public library this time, by the way.
<elky> delightful.
<elky> was this a confession?
<Flannel> No, I just looked at his IP
<Flannel> well, his hostname
<nhandler> Flannel: His IP always changes at home as well
<Flannel> nhandler: That's at least plausibly deniable though
<nalioth> Flannel: montel has no plausible deniability
<Flannel> Meh
<Flannel> That was probably a mistake on my part
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> :0
<mneptok> errr ....
<dholbach> good morning
<Bacta> Hello
<jpds> 09:51:36 [!] Mirv [n=tajyrink@ubuntu/member/mirv] has quit [K-lined]
<jpds> wut.
<Tm_T> jpds: I'm asking the very same
<Tm_T> jpds: and stats p shows none
<jpds> Tm_T: Awseome.
<topyli> :o
<Tm_T> jayne: hi
<jayne> ?
<Tm_T> one moment
<Tm_T> Bacta: please come back later, as the persons you seek are not active right now
<ikonia> Bacta: I am active actually
<Tm_T> ikonia: oh, roger
<Bacta> Hi :)
<Bacta> How have you been?
<ikonia> Tm_T: I just woke up
<ikonia> Bacta: fine thank you
<Bacta> woke up woke up or IRC woke up? :D
<ikonia> irc woke up
<ikonia> Bacta: I assume you want to talk about your ban now ?
<Bacta> Yep
<Bacta> If it's ok
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> I've put in a reasonable ammount of thought with it, and talked to some of the other operators with regard to how to move this forward.
<ikonia> it's very hard to know what to do as your past history works against you very bad, but I've come up with the follow situation
<ikonia> I'm going to unban you from #ubuntu only - no offtopic channels or development channels or anything like that
<ikonia> that way you can get support
<ikonia> but be aware, ubuntu is the support ONLY channel
<ikonia> that way there can be no miss-understandings about what is ontopic/offtopic allowed/not-allowed, it's for support disscussion only
<ikonia> do you understand that ?
<Bacta> Yep I do
<Bacta> When will you consider helping me out with ot?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you have lost your right to offtopic
<ikonia> that's gone
<Bacta> No I mean when?
<ikonia> there are plenty of other offtopic channels on freenode, and you persistantly show you can't behave in them
<ikonia> Bacta: #ubuntu-offtopic is gone - forget about it
<Bacta> I see
<ikonia> denying you support for the operating system you chose is something I don't want to do which is why I'm putting this deal on the table
<Bacta> I see
<ikonia> but you have no reason to access #ubuntu-offtopic anymore as you continue to show you are unable to behave in lose conversation channels
<Bacta> So just to get this clear I'm barred from ot permanently, even in 2/5/10 years?
<ikonia> you persistantly blow your "troll" horn
<ikonia> as you put it EVEN after you where banned and I asked you to stop
<ikonia> and other such comments to incite a situation
<ikonia> do you understand what is being said to you here ?
<Bacta> Can you please just answer my question?
<ikonia> Bacta: you are banned from #ubuntu-offtopic indefenitly
<ikonia> and I will confirm this with the ubuntu-irc-council shortly
<Bacta> Ok, well if you could unban me from #ubuntu that would be good
<ikonia> that is acceptable
<Bacta> Can I sit in on that?
<ikonia> Bacta: no
<ikonia> Bacta: I'm sure you will be informed if my decidsion is cofnirmed
<ikonia> confirmed
<Bacta> Ok well I guess we're done here
<ikonia> Bacta: be aware that this is your final chance with #ubuntu -
<ikonia> I'm not unbanning him yet - I'll drag him back in
<ikonia> ignoring pm now
<Tm_T> not a good start
<ikonia> it's not getting lifted then
<Tm_T> ikonia: give him some time, he might be thinking his doings elsewhere
<Tm_T> some time being not many hours, though
<Bacta> Yes?
<Tm_T> (:)
<ikonia> Bacta: thank you for rejoining
<ikonia> Bacta: before I lifted the ban I just wanted to make a few final things clear with you
<ikonia> Bacta: you left before I could though
<Bacta> You have made it perfectly clear to me
<Bacta> I'm not eight so I do not need a lecture
<Bacta> I know the score
<ikonia> Bacta: I'm not lecturing you - I'm making the terms %101 clear
<ikonia> and if you knew the score - you wouldn't behave as you do
<tsimpson> Bacta: please just listen to ikonia, the sooner we're done here the sooner you can get into #ubuntu
<Bacta> And I'm telling you I don't need them to be 101% clear
<Bacta> I know that if I misbehave in #ubuntu I'm gone
<ikonia> Bacta: then the ban won't be lifted
<Bacta> That's it
<tsimpson> be patient
<Bacta> Are you telling me I'm somehow incorrect in what I've just said or are you going to make the same point again in a slightly different manner?
<tsimpson> it's your choice if you want to cooperate here or not
<ikonia> Bacta: that's not it entirley. 1.) this is your final chance with #ubuntu (as you've just said) you've had many chances and wasted them 2.) you will be monitored in the channel based on your past behaviour, if you play around in any way thats it - no discussion or debate any more, I'm not taking about mistakes, everyone makes them, but any of your troll comments and it's done
<ikonia> is that %101 clear and understand and you agree ?
<Bacta> I know I'm being monitored
<Bacta> I've been told that on numerous occasions
<ikonia> so you understand and agree to the terms
<ikonia> ?
<Bacta> I'm not going to tick a EULA box, I've told you how I see things and they match what you have just said
<Bacta> I know how I am expected to behave
<ikonia> Bacta: I need a yes or no - do you understand and agree to the terms
<Bacta> I will not troll #ubuntu and I do understand what you have just written
<ikonia> Bacta: and you agree to the terms ?
<Bacta> Affirmative, General
<ikonia> yes or no - just to be %101 clear in the logged channel
<tsimpson> is it so hard to say "yes, I agree"?
<tsimpson> that's all we need
<Bacta> tsimpson: I'm not an idiot, I know what I can and cannot do so sure, "I agree not to fuck up"
<ikonia> Bacta: you've just used uncalled for language
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> this behaviour is not going to get the ban lifted
<ikonia> I'm asking simple clear questions, and asking for yes/no responses - nothing more
<Bacta> yes, fine
<tsimpson> you were refusing to answer a yes/no answer with a simple yes/no, that makes me suspicious
<ikonia> infact - think about this for 24 hours and come back with when you're calmer
<ikonia> Bacta: come back in 24 hours when you've thought about it and I'll ask you again - clearly, and you can respond clearly
<ikonia> I'm not confident with your attitude at the moment
<Bacta> I just said yes
<Bacta> yes
<ikonia> Bacta: think it over
<Bacta> I just said yes
<ikonia> your outbursts are not giving me reason to believe your taking it in and thinking it through
<ikonia> swearing at people while trying to get unbanned does not lead me to believe your clam and in control while agreeing to this
<Bacta> I've spent the past week thinking it over and there's nothing I hate more than someone saying something and asking if I understood what was said. It's something you might ask of a child
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with asking a child
<ikonia> you've had a lot of chances in these channels and one of your arguments was that you didn't know $X was not allowed, which is why I'm being so clear and asking for clear responses
<Bacta> yes well we all know I knew what was expected of me
<ikonia> your response to a reasonable request of "yes or no" does not fill me with confidence your in control of what you're saying and agreeing to.
<ikonia> ok - so yes you understood what the offer was, and yes you agree to the terms of the agreement, correct ?
<Bacta> ikonia I've just worked a 50 hour week and I've got a relative in hospital ... Forgive me if I seem a bit combative
<ikonia> Bacta: I totally understand, - lets try again
<Bacta> I said yes, how many different ways do you want me to say it?
<ikonia> Bacta: do you undestand the terms of the agreement yes/no do you agree to them yes/no
<Bacta> y.e.s
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> I'll lift the ban now
<jpds> Something I wonder if you lot are taking this way to seriously.
<ikonia> ?
<jpds> This is IRC, not a war-crimes tribunal.
<ikonia> no problem them, I'll let him back in without a clear understanding for the 50th time for him to talk about abortions, swear and all the other stuff
<ikonia> the guy has a social disorder that requires things to be spelt out clear to him
<Tm_T> ikonia: I think you handled it mostly fine (I know, I'm perfectionist in these things, and no I wouldn't be any better, not even close even)
<elky> jpds, i've spent *hours* on the kid
<Tm_T> big thanks for that (:
<elky> jpds, he's not just a problem for us, he's a problem for freenode, linuxchix, even oftc at times.
<jpds> Hmm, right.
<Tm_T> elky: did he misbehave clearly in #u-w ?
<elky> Tm_T, not that i've witnessed, but it's possible. if he has, let me know
<Tm_T> elky: ah, just that haven't seen him there lately anymore, I'll go thru logs just to make sure (:
<elky> the thing is, deep down, he's a good kid. it's almost like he doesn't think about internet people as real people until they actually take time to make sure he knows they are
<Tm_T> yeah
<elky> but that takes a looooong time
<elky> and sharing way more than one should have to share
<elky> and yes, i know there's a lot of people out there like him... but geez, there's only a handful of us. we'll run out of breath before we get through the tip of the iceberg
<bazhang> billwgates was trolling earlier as elmer
<ikonia> delightful as normal
<elky> ikonia, you're in #debian-offtopic i see.
 * elky puts the cushion on ikonia's desk in preparation.
<ikonia> elky: oh my word, I hadn't noticed
<ikonia> I'll take that cushion
<elky> trust that channel to have someone willing to embrace the discussion though
<elky> it's a practically unmanaged channel. they deserve what they get
<ikonia> yes, a few annoyances in there
<bazhang> saethr trolling?
<ikonia> he was questionable yesterday
<Pici> Well, ActionParsnip was baiting him too..
<ikonia> he was doing that yesterday, I spoke to him and he stopped
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from saethr)
<bazhang> perhaps I should PM saethr as he continues unabated
<maco> yes plz
<ikonia> I thought he'd stopped
<bazhang> started again
<bazhang> judging from the contents of his last comment in #ubuntu and his PM, not a fan of Ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmmm, no staffers awake here?
<Pici> 'here'?
<Tm_T> this channel right now
<Pici> I see some in #freenode
<genii> Depends what you mean by "awake" .... <crawls to coffeepot>
 * MenZa rushes to genii with some freshly-made coffee
<Pici> genii: since when are you a staffer?
<Tm_T> Pici: plasma fellow and who others?
<MenZa> Wait, genii, staff?
<Pici> no
<Tm_T> MenZa: kidding he is
<Pici> Tm_T: I'd rather not hilight them
<MenZa> ;[
<Tm_T> Pici: ah, thanks
<Pici> Tm_T: mquin is in #freenode if you need a staffer now though.
<MenZa> Plasma_Rooolz is in /stats p
<MenZa> Sorry, plazma
<ikonia> he truley does rule with such a good nick
<MenZa> indeed.
<genii> Ah, THAT staff
<Tm_T> anyway...
<Tm_T> I was just attempting to hurry dealing of mirv-case (:
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tongting)
<genii> Booted then banned
<jpds> jussi01: Bot back.
<Pici> jpds: I threw a ticket on rt about getting the log bot in #ubuntu-ngo, do you think you could poke someone about that? Its not an emergency, but I'm getting poked about it.
<Pici> jpds: thanks ;)
<jpds> Pici: Done.
<Pici> jpds: Could you take a look at ubot4, it doesnt seem to be snarfing bugs... or at least not in #ubuntu-bugs
<jpds> Pici: You are so lucky to have me.
<MenZa> We all are, jpds.
<MenZa> <3
<jpds> tsimpson: What's a snarfTarget?
<tsimpson> jpds: one of the trackers, like "lp" or "launchpad"
<jpds> And why is it breaking ubot4's Bugtracker?
<jpds> WARNING 2009-12-04T13:00:14 supybot no snarfTarget for Bugtracker
<tsimpson> because you didn't set one?
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Bugtracker.snarfTarget
<ubottu> lp
<jpds> tsimpson: ubot4 bug # works in /msg but not in channel.
<tsimpson> jpds: I guess you should try setting the value for the channel too, but the global value should work when no channel value is set
<jpds> I did: /msg ubot4 @config plugins.Bugtracker.snarfTarget lp
<jpds> pleia2: Can you install bzr on up.com?
<pleia2> jpds: sure thing, hang on
<jpds> Woo, easy ubot4 plugin code updates!
<pleia2> jpds: done, let me know if you need anything else :)
<Pici> up.com?
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping re: mootbot
<mneptok> Pici: underpants.com
<ikonia> mneptok: really ? is that link safe ?
<mneptok> ikonia: i have no idea. (for either)
<genii> Bah. Tab-complete fail in -ot
<Pici> genii: I'd sent a pm explaining the problem, some people get quite angry when this happens
<Smwn> hello
 * Pici reminds people about 'too many cooks' before we get started.
<Smwn> i'd like to make a complaint
<topyli> hi Smwn
<Smwn> They kicked me in #ubuntu-offtopic because I feel they don't understand self love.
<Smwn> they should refer to the song 'stroke it'
<Smwn> k
<Smwn> so
<Smwn> is
<ikonia> Smwn: your ban will stand
<Smwn> anyone going to ansaw me complaint
<ikonia> Smwn: you have made multiple comments of a similar nature to #ubuntu-offtopic in other channels such as ##windows
<Smwn> i prefer lying down
<Smwn> or sitting
<ikonia> Smwn: youre behaviour is therefore clearly to try to cause a problem in the channels you are making these comments in
<Smwn> ikonia, whoa bro you should be a cop
<Smwn> because they are full of geeks
<Smwn> who need to masterbate more
<ikonia> Smwn: so unless you have some way of giving us confidence you're going to behave in #ubuntu-offtopic the ban will remain in place
<Smwn> untill my Ip changes
<ikonia> your behvaiour in this channel leads me to believe your behaviour will not change so I believe we are done
<ikonia> freenode staff please note Smwn's intention to evade ban
<Smwn> ikonia dude you need to get laid
<topyli> Smwn, evading a ban is not a very good idea. i guess it's fair to make you aware of this, if you don't understand it yourself
<Smwn> straight up
<Smwn> whys it not a good idea?
<ikonia> Smwn: this conversation is over - please leave the channel unless you have something to discuss with us regarding your ban
<topyli> just trust me
<Smwn> what happens?
<Smwn> no
<mneptok> Smwn: you will get banned from the network entirely.
<Smwn> straight up
<Smwn> what happens
<Smwn> you can't ban someone with a dynamic Ip
<ikonia> Smwn: speak to freenode staff about it, this channels is to do with your ubuntu bans only
<ikonia> Smwn: unless you have something to discuss on those bans please leave the channel
<jussi01> !staff | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> !-staff
<ubottu> staff aliases: staffers - added by Seveas on 2007-02-04 18:30:28 - last edited by PriceChild on 2009-08-12 21:35:28
<niko> jussi01: yes i see
<jussi01> ooh, thanks Pricey for getting that updated, I hadnt noticed
<Smwn> ell' names bruce
<Smwn> how are ya
<ikonia> Smwn: unless you wish to discuss your ban please leave the channel
<Smwn> ikonia, what do you do for a living?
<ikonia> Smwn: unless you wish to discuss your ban please leave the channel
<Smwn> ikonia, I sense your missing something in your life
<ikonia> jussi01: I see no reason to continue this
<Smwn> ikonia, do you care to discuss the missing part or element of your emotional life?
<Smwn> I see potential but your lacking love of some sort
<jussi01> Smwn: please keep ontopic for this channel.
<Pici> Smwn: If you're unwilling to discuss your ban then you may depart.
<Pici> Sorry, didn't mean to step on anyones toes there.
<ikonia> it was a welcome interuption for me
<ikonia> I had no wish to discuss that any futher with his comments
<Pricey> He seems to be making the rounds. I'll look into it.
<ikonia> he certainly does,
<ikonia> nice and quiet now
<Pici> Yeah, I was watching in #freenode
<MenZa> Could someone toss me an invite to -monitor?
<Pricey> MenZa: you're not an op of #ubuntu are you?
<MenZa> correct
<MenZa> Oh also, Pricey - re: your previous e-mail, see the topic
<MenZa> (I had this wonderful realisation earlier today, after I'd sent the e-mail)
<Flannel> ikonia: hah.  I get a "well, obviously thats aproblem with the -pae kernel, not ubiquity" response.
<Flannel> sigh.
<Pricey> MenZa: I don't see that bit? :S
<MenZa> Pricey: It's an older topic.
<MenZa> As in, much older.
<MenZa> (2007)
<ikonia> Flannel: you can't win
<MenZa> Pricey: It was merely the whole 'public awareness' thing :)
<MenZa> But yeah, it *was* advertised in there once
<Flannel> ikonia: I wonder if we're getting to the point where we're starting to become like all the other FOSS out there: Usability and Just Works comes second
 * genii sips and thinks about Plug N Pray
<mneptok> sounds like most marriages
<Pricey> MenZa: PM?
<MenZa> do go ahead, Pricey
<ikonia> Flannel: it's an interesting balance to strike, one I feel ubuntu sometimes doesn't have the right balance on, but then again, no-one is perfect
<topyli> balance is never perfect. systems evolve through solving problems and contradictions
<topyli> i certainly haven't found anything interesting in a stable one so far :)
<topyli> hmm
<Flannel> topyli: Nothing wrong with that message
<topyli> doesn't it needlessly hilight you?
<Flannel> Nope, irssi apparently differentiates
<topyli> if you approve, i'm fine with it of course :)
<Flannel> I thought it might, but it turns out it didn't
<topyli> oh in that case it's fine
<topyli> even funny :)
<Flannel> After asking him to change it from something inappropriate, he asked if he could set it to me asking him.  I said yeah, and sort of assumed it was partial trying ot highlight me, and partial trying to make me look like a dictator or whatever.  But I don't care, it doesn't do the former as we found out yesterday.
<topyli> well it lets him enjoy his awesome rebel status and does no harm as long as you're okay with it
<Flannel> Mhmm, thats what I figure
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-05
<bazhang> floodbot fails to mute flooder
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (SHumphrey refuses to keep his/her language under control)
<maco> nick in #ubuntu: sexcopter ... is this ok?
<maco> or inappropriate?
<maco> (im leaning toward the latter)
<maco> elky, bazhang ?
<bazhang> maco, hi
<maco> bazhang: hi :)
<maco> bazhang: wondering what you think of that nick
<bazhang> maco, seems okay
<maco> ok
<elky> i've noted the inappropriateness before
<maco> ok
<mneptok> darthanubis: how can we help?
<darthanubis> I was told not to advise anyone to "google it" as it was not in the spirit of the coc.
<mneptok> that's correct
<darthanubis> I was told I would be reported for doing so.
<mneptok> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<darthanubis> i understand that.
<darthanubis> Which brings me to why I am here.
<mneptok> OK ...
<darthanubis> I believe one of "your own" has violated the same terms in order to be an ass.
<darthanubis> If it is not right, it is not right. And for one with power to stoop to such a level should be noted
<mneptok> fell free to pastebin a full log that shows complete context
<mneptok> *feel
<darthanubis> <foxbuntu> darthanubis, http://tinyurl.com/2c9np
<darthanubis> oops ok log...hmmm
<mneptok> darthanubis: what channel?
 * mneptok can /lastlog
<darthanubis> #ubuntu-mythtv
<mneptok> ah, not in that channel.
<mneptok> and AFAIK, that channel is not run by the -ops team you see represented here. thus, we're not really in a position to say how it should be run. but my memory be faulty on that point.
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/m224488cf
<mneptok> when did this occur?
<darthanubis> exactly an hour ago
<darthanubis> I would not have seen it had I not been running a fresh copy of xchat
<darthanubis> he knew he was in my killfile
<darthanubis> so I guess it was supposed to be an inside joke
<mneptok> i'm not seeing in the official logs yet, but it may be delayed.
<mneptok> i'll have a talk to foxbuntu about his/her conduct in *buntu channels.
<mneptok> you are correct, ops should have more respect for CoC and IRC Guidelines issues than most
<tsimpson> mneptok: I see it in the logs
<darthanubis> sorry xchat crashed
<mneptok> i'm not seeing in the official logs yet, but it may be delayed.
<mneptok> i'll have a talk to foxbuntu about his/her conduct in *buntu channels.
<mneptok> you are correct, ops should have more respect for CoC and IRC Guidelines issues than most
<darthanubis> ty
<mneptok> ^^ what you may have missed ^^
<darthanubis> I'll reconfig my ignore list
<mneptok> tsimpson: ah, it's in the .html but not the .txt log
<tsimpson> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/05/%23ubuntu-mythtv.txt
<tsimpson> it's there
<mneptok> tsimpson: ah so. must have just updated.
<mneptok> or my Firefox cache is wonky. but that would be strange for Firefox to be wonky.
<mneptok> (i know, i know. i'll clean up the sarcasm stains ....)
<tsimpson> :)
<mneptok> PM sent to foxbuntu
<tsimpson> hello Roasted
<Roasted> hail hitler
<tsimpson> are you willing to discuss this like adults?
<Roasted> as long as you're willing to not be so uptight
<Roasted> I have zero tolerance anymore for "discussing" things when I just get banned left and right.
<tsimpson> do you know the channel rules for #kubuntu?
<Roasted> yes, you must talk about kubuntu in there
<Roasted> as I was
<Roasted> yet, a ban occured
<tsimpson> no, it's for kubuntu support only
<tsimpson> not discussion
<Roasted> wah
<Roasted> you gotta be kidding me if it'll be taken that far
<tsimpson> I told you to move the discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic, you refuse
<Roasted> tsimpson, my previous comment still stands
<Roasted> lighten up a little and be an example to the rest of the ops so a more positive opinion can be formed from the users of those chat rooms.
<tsimpson> did you read the topic in the channel, first part "Official Kubuntu support", another part "Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic"
<Roasted> all I hear are negative things towards the anal ego driven ban hammer antics that go on there
<Roasted> and I can't help but to hark on how dead-on right they are
<tsimpson> again, name-calling will not help you
<Roasted> name calling it nor, I call it like it is
<Roasted> and it is what it is
<tsimpson> did you read the topic or not?
<Roasted> yes........
<tsimpson> so you know that chat goes in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted> we were on topic
<Roasted> of kubuntu
<Roasted> period
<Roasted> done
<Roasted> over
<Roasted> fact
<tsimpson> I guess you are not willing to discuss it then
<Roasted> I'm not going to sit here and discuss all evening about how I feel as though the ops are, as a general concensus, "uptight" to put it nicely.
<Roasted> I hope you consider taking my advice, or at least acknowledge where I (and the vast majority of the users of these channels) are coming from.
<tsimpson> thanks for your time then, you're free to part this channel
<Roasted> Every time I have a question, I get re-directed elsewhere, no matter how relevant it is.
<Roasted> Problem with Samba? Go to the Samba chat (even though it's on an Ubuntu server)
<Roasted> Problem with this? Go here. Problem with that? Go there. Let's just forget Ubuntu exists if that's the case.
<mneptok> you have a problem with the ops. no one told you not to use this channel to discuss them.
<mneptok> period
<mneptok> over
<mneptok> fact
<mneptok> done
<Roasted> well
<Roasted> actually
<tsimpson> actually, I did ;)
<Roasted> someone did
<Roasted> period
<Roasted> over
<Roasted> fact
<Roasted> done
<Roasted> LOL
<Roasted> sit down...
<mneptok> no, no one told you not to discuss them.
<tsimpson> I'm done discussing this anyway
<mneptok> you're just unwilling to have a discussion
<mneptok> you want to rant. i'm sure you can find better places to do that.
<Roasted> this discussion did not involve you, so I really have no interest in you being part of it. Thank you for understanding.
<tsimpson> unless Roasted wants to discuss this in a civilised manner, I don't think we'll make any progress
<Roasted> all I'm saying is, lighten up a little bit guys. Us (the users) get annoyed when having to go to different chats for different things when we're all using Ubuntu/Kubuntu. That's why we go to those chats. That's why they exist.
<Roasted> I'm done discussing this. I encourage you folks to at least understand where I'm coming from, because I do speak for quite a lot of people, just based on the users I've talked to from the chats.
<tsimpson> @mark #ubuntu-ops Roasted unwilling to discuss ban in #k
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * mneptok tootles off to bed
<bazhang> zen was doing this yesterday, so I joined him in #ubuntu-cn and the behaviour persisted even in his native language.
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (timtom)
<bazhang> anyone watching -ot  ?
<bazhang> <echosystm> my uncle won an asian in the lottery
<bazhang> ready to call the ops in there.
<Flannel> I'm awake now!
<Tm_T> Flannel: what day it is today?
<Flannel> Tm_T: Depends, which version of "today" do you subscribe to?
<Tm_T> Flannel: what you think is today for you (:
<Flannel> Today for me is Friday, even though it's 12:45
<bazhang> talk of warez, 'jailbait' etc
<Tm_T> Flannel: you're awake indeed, you may proceed.
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> shalon in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> bazhang: not anymore
<bazhang> Tm_T, I saw :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from a931bw)
<bazhang> have him in PM
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: thanks
<tsimpson> :)
<Flannel> BT is down
<tsimpson> works here
<tsimpson> slow as usual, but works
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> there it goes.  I got a DB error or whatnot a minute ago
<bazhang> yikes
<jussi01> Flannel: db error doesnt mean "its down", just that its overloaded. :D
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> ubot2 down for a while while it's network gets played with. :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * MenZa plays with jpds' network
<mdeonte> elky, ping
<bazhang> mdeonte, doubt if she is around, it is very late where she is
<mdeonte> 'she'?
<mdeonte> i didnt know that
<mdeonte> bazhang, what time should I come back?
<bazhang> mdeonte, when were you asked to come here, or were you
<mdeonte> bazhang, I wasn't told a specific date to come back
<bazhang> mdeonte, I am not familiar with your issue. I thought you had to exhibit behaviour that would lead to a consideration of removing your ban
<mdeonte> bazhang, Yeeah, that is it. I just dont know like how to do that, I have been on other channels helping  people and everything I just dont know if she wants me showing an example of every time or what
<mdeonte> idk
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Random832 said: !Lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !lubuntu
<tonyyarusso> @whoami
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> !Lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, tonyyarusso said: !Lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> !Lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !Lubuntu
 * tonyyarusso is confused
<tonyyarusso> Is the bot developing load issues again?
<tonyyarusso> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<tonyyarusso> There
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeje insists on talking random stuff in french)
<jpds> maco: 20:28:36 [Freenode] [ ~Jeje!n=Jeje@host-85-27-10-64.brutele.be  ] ~_~
<jpds> maco: 20:28:57 [Freenode] [ ~Jeje!n=Jeje@host-85-27-10-64.brutele.be  ] its okay rofl.. i will talk in english :)
<maco> i see
<niko> jpds: a kid
<jpds> niko: That's no excuse.
<niko> sure
<mdeonte> elky, you there/
<jrib> mneptok: especially if you can't navigate to ~/Desktop ...
<mneptok> jrib: no kidding
<guntbert> Hi, is the factoid: network	<alias> wifi really sensible?
<tonyyarusso> guntbert: unless you have a better idea, yes.  Otherwise, maybe.
<guntbert> tonyyarusso: I don't have a formulated idea, but it seems that not all networking issues can be reduced to wireless problems
<tonyyarusso> That's true.
<guntbert> tonyyarusso: but as I have no better idea and am too tired to work one out - "I'll leave it all up to you" :-) maybe someone comes up with something sensible
<MenZa> I don't think there are any wiki-pages dedicated to networking in general...
<guntbert> thx for all the work - g'Night
<tonyyarusso> aw phooey, I think that was actually a typo :(
<jrib> tonyyarusso: yeah, I hesitated trying to remember if c was next to s on qwerty
<tonyyarusso> jrib: I shot first, asked questions later, and saw that /lastlog were legitimate questions.
<maco> c is not next to s on qwerty
<maco> its on the next row down and one finger over
<tonyyarusso> maco: no, but it is darn close.
<zero-day_> sorry guys
<jrib> zero-day_: for what?
<mneptok> offtopicness
<zero-day_> yes, for that
<zero-day_> but I'm 7 years old :(
<mneptok> zero-day_: you were told multiple times that #ubuntu is a support channel.
<zero-day_> sorry
<mneptok> zero-day_: well, you just learned the "there are consequences for your actions" lesson
<niko> mneptok: lag ?
<mneptok> hm?
<zero-day> how do I connect with other servers?
<zero-day> HEY!
<tonyyarusso> Sell your GOOG stock everyone, apparently the R&D department's latest plan is just to have people ask #ubuntu-ops.
<tonyyarusso> "17:39:16 < petur_> AND THA NK YOU FOR YOUR HELP, WILL  SEND FLOWERS
<tonyyarusso> You know, it would actually be kind of cool if there were a way to make a pool of people pitching in a buck or two and naming their favorite helper of the day, and when people reached a certain threshold, they'd get sent flowers from "The #ubuntu people"
<zero-day> hello
<zero-day> people
<zero-day> please!
<zero-day> help
<zero-day> me
<zero-day> how do I connect in other servers?
<maco> zero-day: state your problem
<maco> zero-day: read your irc client's documentation?
<zero-day> no docs
<maco> this has nothing to do with the rules of the ubuntu channels
<zero-day> ok
<zero-day> please this is just an off topic
<zero-day> help me common
<maco> what client is it?
<zero-day> XChat
<maco> look in the menus. theres a networks menu isnt htere?
<zero-day> yes
<maco> poke around that
<maco> you could also ask this in #ubuntu where it would be on-topic
<zero-day> but I want to connect in a Hacking community
<zero-day> so, do you know any?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-12-06
<maco> so you want to know how to add new networks to xchat? http://www.linuxchix.org/connecting-linuxchix-irc-using-xchat.html tells how to add new networks
<zero-day> yes
<zero-day> but do you know any hacking community?
<zero-day> or channel?
<maco> not that i'm gonna tell you about
<tonyyarusso> You can't ask that here.
<tonyyarusso> Or anywhere on Freenode.
<zero-day> what's Freenode?
<maco> tonyyarusso: well if zero-day actually means hacking (not cracking) i do know one on freenode
<maco> zero-day: this irc server
<tonyyarusso> maco: True, but I doubt that.
<maco> but im pretty sure theyd get mad at me for sending people to them
<zero-day> wait you guys are not understanding
<tonyyarusso> maco: heck, -ot qualifies for that :P
<maco> tonyyarusso: with snuxoll? yeah...
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps we'd understand more if you used capitalization and punctuation.
<zero-day> i'm not english man
<zero-day> :)
<tonyyarusso> maco: I've assigned him some pet projects to do for me in his spare time making two Gnome applets I want :)
<maco> neither am i :_)
<maco> :-)
<maco> tonyyarusso: cool!
<zero-day> I just want a programming server or channel
<maco> zero-day: if you want a C channel ##C or if you want python #python or if you want perl #perl
<maco> getting the pattern?
<zero-day> oh yes
<zero-day> but i dont understand on thing
<zero-day> one*
<zero-day> I'm really liking irc :)
<zero-day> so this is a server with channels, is it?
<maco> yes...
<nhandler> x/43
<maco> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<mneptok> maco: i banned zero-day in #u for being offtopic. so he should have been referred to #freenode
<maco> ohok
<mneptok> maco: -ops is not a support channel ;)
<maco> yeah i know its not
<maco> thats why i told him to read his client's help docs
<zero-day> hello again :)
<zero-day> hello again :)
<mneptok> zero-day: this is not a support channel.
<mneptok> zero-day: you will need to find help elsewhere
<zero-day> what?
<mneptok> zero-day: this channel is not for asking questions about how IRC or your client works
<zero-day> could you say to me how do I know the channels in one certain server?
<mneptok> zero-day: and you are banned from #ubuntu for being offtopic. now you are doing the same thing here.
<mneptok> no
<zero-day> sorry
<mneptok> this. is. not. a. support. channel.
<zero-day> ok
<zero-day> so what is it?!
<maco> just learn to use your client. im sure there are webpages on the subject
<mneptok> this channel is for discussion of Ubuntu IRC channels and their policies and procedures.
<zero-day> hum
<maco> it's like Ubuntu's own little Police Station
<zero-day> rofl
<zero-day> ok, so I'm new with ubuntu, and I've some difficulty installing things...
<mneptok> zero-day: any other questiosn regarding Ubuntu channels and their policies?
<mneptok> zero-day: apparently not. please type "/part #ubuntu-ops" (no quotes) in your client
<zero-day> man, I'm questioning something!
<maco> zero-day: you're asking for support. this channel is not for that.
<mneptok> one LAST time
<mneptok> this. is. not. a. support. channel.
<zero-day> so I don't understand what are policies
<zero-day> :s
<maco> zero-day: rules
<zero-day> oh!
<zero-day> ok, so bye :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Cpudan80> Ehh
<Cpudan80> why did the bot +m #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> bot attacks
<Cpudan80> so it +m the channel?
<maco> if they cant send to the channel, they cant sploit you?
<Cpudan80> That's stupid
<Cpudan80> That is not a good idea - the bot should try virtually everything else before +m
<maco> Cpudan80: its not like its permanent
<Cpudan80> +r would be better
<bazhang> Cpudan80, thanks for your views.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> Cpudan80, was there something else?
<Cpudan80> I realize that it is not permanent
<Cpudan80> no that's it
<bazhang> bye then
<Cpudan80> it might be good to have the bot notice the channel (or something) if it has to do +m
<bazhang> Mike_lifeguard, how can we help you
<bazhang> squircle, something you needed help with?
<maco> bazhang: Mike_lifeguard had a suggestion for the message the floodbots send out
<squircle> hi everybody; apparently i can't be automatically tested for the DCC exploit in ubuntu-read-topic, and I keep getting spammed with DCC requests... i've connected on port 8001, and I can join #ubuntu, but I keep getting 404: can't send to channel
<bazhang> maco, doubt they have time to do it.
<squircle> i guess i need to be tested manually?
<Mike_lifeguard> After DCC exploits, some info would be nice so the period after -m isn't consumed with "omg, hackers" and the like
<bazhang> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<bazhang> Mike_lifeguard, ^^
 * Mike_lifeguard headdesk
<bazhang> squircle, you seem to be in now
<squircle> yep, thanks :)
<bazhang> Mike_lifeguard, thanks for the idea, but we have a factoid already--was there something else?
<maco> bazhang: is the factoid automatically sent?
<maco> i think there was something Mike_lifeguard said about +C as well, that i didnt understand
<bazhang> right. that is umode +C to protect the DCC spam
<bazhang> err against
<bazhang> also want to set /ignore to dcc stuff
<maco> i think he wanted this: <FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<bazhang> squircle, were you trying to notice the channel?
<nhandler> You can also link to http://blog.freenode.net/2009/11/dcc-spam-and-how-to-handle-it/ for info about handling DCC spam
<squircle> notice the channel?
<maco> to include "to prevent such DCC spam, you can set umode +C"
<maco> or something like that
<bazhang> squircle, that will get you banned by the floodbots
<maco> squircle: /notice or /msg
<maco> or /query
<maco> instead of simply speaking in the channel
<squircle> maco: none of those. i just got a bunch of zero-byte DCC requests and got banned.
<bazhang> squircle, I saw you say you wanted to /msg #ubuntu
<squircle> well, i meant speak in the channel #ubuntu
<squircle> i know you shouldn't/cant /msg a channel
<maco> in #ubuntu you said
<maco> <squircle> i wonder if i'll still get 404 errors when trying to PRIVMSG #ubuntu...
<bazhang> well, not without consequences
<maco> i think thats why bazhang thought you were /notice'ing it
<bazhang> squircle, if there is nothing else, please dont idle here
<squircle> oh, no.
<maco> s/thought/asked if/
<squircle> alright, thanks everyone :)
<bazhang> bye
<maco> squircle: the channel was +m for a bit due to the attack. probably just got cauht in that :)
<bazhang> boxxy_ was unbanned?
<bazhang> yep apparently so
<linuxguy2009> test me
<linuxguy2009> (10:22:20 PM) FloodBot1: linuxguy2009: Hello, You can't « /join #ubuntu » because of a problem with your connection. Please type « /topic » and read the instructions.
<linuxguy2009> Someone care to test me so I can connect?
<linuxguy2009> Alrighty then
<Flannel> Erm
<maco> nice attention span
<elky> Hello, You can't join #ubuntu because of a problem with your attention span...
<mdeonte> elky hello?
<elky> hi mdeonte, do you have something new to tell me?
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (sniqqer language and threats)
<Flannel> maco: That wasn't a threat
<bazhang> whoops
<maco> Flannel: i thought it was a "i'm gonna hack you" threat
<bazhang> I misread it too, sorry
<Flannel> No, it was a "be careful so you don't arr emm arr eff root" statement
<maco> i dont see anything about arr emm arr eff...
<Flannel> maco: Please remember to take statements with good faith.  Things are easy to misunderstand/misinterpret on the internet.
<Flannel> 19:55 < sniqqer> rivoot: the rm -rf /directory , the spacing is broken between / and directory so it is really close to removing your entire system!!
<maco> ah i see
<Flannel> because the spacing on this website: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/571-install-flashplayer-in-ubuntu-64-bit- is all wonky
<maco> i just pm'd an apology
<Flannel> maco: in general, *one* statement isn't enough for an ! o p s call, because it's way too easy for a false positive.  catalyze first, administrative things as a last resort.
<Flannel> Also, a 'real' "watch your language" statement goes over better than a factoid call
<maco> he's going to join here
<linuxguy2009> (11:10:12 PM) The topic for #ubuntu-read-topic is: Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes, it can be fixed) 2) after carrying out those instructions please type « test me » and wait few minutes | if this fails, type « /join #ubuntu-ops » to be tested manually
<linuxguy2009> Test me please?
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: Pleaes join -read-topic and get tested there
<Flannel> (I know you did earlier, but do it again now)
<linuxguy2009> Ok thank you.
<Flannel> linuxguy2009: Looks like you're sorted
<linuxguy2009> Im back again.
<linuxguy2009> Ok now it worked.
<mdeonte> elky, Uhm, I dont know what "proof" you want but I have been on here like all day and been helping, talking etc. and i have been trying to reconcile with the people I am bnned from
<elky> what channels have you been helping in?
<mdeonte> #wikipedia, #freenode,
<mdeonte> #wikimedia
<mdeonte> elky^
<elky> i'm not seeing anything significant in those channels
<elky> mdeonte, under what nicknames have you been "helping". answering one question in #freenode is hardly a huge change of behaviour.
<mdeonte> elky I consider asking questions help too
<elky> in this context, it's not.
<mdeonte> elky, how am I supposed to help people if i am banned in the support channel?
<mdeonte> "and i have been trying to reconcile with the people I am bnned from" what i said earlier too
<mdeonte> anned*
<mdeonte> banned*
<elky> mdeonte, this isn't about helping your way out of a ban. it's about interacting with a channel in a productive way. lying isn't going to help give that impression. I only looked for "helping" because you said you were giving it.
<elky> who have you been trying to reconcile with?
<mdeonte> you, Flannel, emma
<mdeonte> I wasnt lying?
<elky> saying seeking assistance is helping is a lie.
<elky> and how have you been reconciling with flannel?
<mdeonte> What if someone else wanted to ask that question, or something. I guess it really is not helping, but i dont think that it is a lie
<mdeonte> elky, I tried to talk to him about my ban being uplifted in #defocus
<mdeonte> le tme see if i still have logs...
<mdeonte> elky, lol, sorry. It was Plazma
<mdeonte> sorry Flannel :)
<mdeonte> elky, I have the log https://monteledwards.com/paste/index.php/view/84625313
<elky> mdeonte, ok. what about the people you threatened in -chicago. have you apologised to them?
<mdeonte> i was thinking about that a couple days ago, i forgot. I probably should do it now
<mdeonte> elky, he is away.
<mdeonte> elky, its midnight here, im going to head off to bed.
<mdeonte> goodnight
<elky> mdeonte, ok, well if you promise to apologise to -chicago, then i'll let you back in
<mdeonte> To the whole channel elky?
<elky> well the whole channel saw you be mean
<mdeonte> elky, It would be pointless now, we're all in the same timezone. and i bet they're asleep
<elky> well re-read what i said
<elky> i'm asking for you to commit to apologising
<mdeonte> Yeah, I do
<mdeonte> Oh, sorry. its late
<mdeonte> elky, are we done here?
 * mdeonte is going to fall asleep on the keyboard
<elky> yes, you'll be unbanned by the time you wake
 * elky is having difficulty finding the ban in the list
<bazhang> elky, he already joined and quit, not sure that he still is banned
<mdeonte> bazhang, Yeah, i am on a different computer
<bazhang> ahh
<mdeonte> I thought she took off the ban already
<mdeonte> my computer in indiana is * #ubuntu Banlist: Sat Nov 28 03:03:58 *!*@c-67-186-113-238.hsd1.in.comcast.net elky!n=melissa@ubuntu/member/elkbuntu
<elky> mdeonte, ah, your current hostmask is in .il.
<mdeonte> elky, whatever the IP to monteledwards.com is
<mdeonte> elky, yeah 67.186.113.238
<elky> there, ban gone. i hope not to have to talk to you again.
<mdeonte> thanks alot. im not going to join atm.
<mdeonte> goodnight elky bazhang
<elky> nhandler, nixternal, please let me know if he fails to make amends with the peeps in -chicago :)
<foxbuntu> mneptok, hello. What can I do for you.
<mneptok> foxbuntu: does this ring a bell - [04:18] <foxbuntu> darthanubis, http://tinyurl.com/2c9np
<mneptok> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/05/%23ubuntu-mythtv.txt
<foxbuntu> mneptok, yes. And I agree in a moment of a lapse of judgement I should not have sent that.
<mneptok> excellent. thanks for realizing the mistake. that is all. :)
<foxbuntu> mneptok, to be fair however that particular use continually demeans Mythbuntu users on a regular basis and has been asked to not do so by several developers from the project on multiple occasions.
<mneptok> well, recommedning Google is discouraged in all Ubuntu channels
<mneptok> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<foxbuntu> mneptok, but I should be above that and my actions I take responsibility for.
<mneptok> such rules apply doubly for ops.
<mneptok> and the site you recommended was demeaning.
<foxbuntu> mneptok, agreed. My mistake, and I will ensure it does not occur twice.
<mneptok> rather than use URLs like that, ask that the user adhere to the CoC and IRC Guidelines.
<mneptok> if they fail to do that, you have an excellent reason to ban them from the channel. and banforward here if you like.
<foxbuntu> mneptok, agreed. The user has been told that on several occasions.
<mneptok> then next time they do, grab that banhammer. :)
<foxbuntu> mneptok, will do. Again I apologize for my mistake.
<mneptok> no need to apologize to me.
<nalioth> i would not banforward anyone to a channel the bansetter is not present in
<mneptok> just wanted to ensure that if you DO take harsher action, you're standing on a solid footing.
<foxbuntu> mneptok, ok. Thank you.
<mneptok> no, thank YOU ;)
<foxbuntu> :)
<elky> why cant they all be like that?
<elky> is that *really* so much to ask?
 * elky goes and pouts in a corner
 * mneptok hands elky the Official Ubuntu Pouting Blanket
<mneptok> careful, the corner i suck on is still pretty damp.
<elky> nonono, i want a tiara, just like palin's little girl
<mneptok> the batshit crazy mother comes with it. sure you don't want to blanky?
<Madpilot> I'd go with blanky, elky
<elky> hmm, when you put it that way
<mneptok> i'm looking for the hair dryer so you can fix that corner ...
<KB1JWQ> TheGreatToilet is trolling in a number of channels; I'm not in his ubuntu channes, but I suspect he's doing the same there.
<elky> KB1JWQ, he's been lighting my highlights up quite well, indeed.
<Madpilot> awesome nick. hasn't found #u yet
 * mneptok has no access in any of the channels that user is currently using
<bazhang> he was in #xubuntu earlier
<Madpilot> whois sez he's in -motu, -devel and a couple of other ubuntu channels; far as I know I lack ops in all of them
<Madpilot> huh, I do have ops in -irc. Useful to remember.
<ubottu> darksector called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Madpilot> dealt with
<ubottu> jtaji called the ops in #ubuntu (billym13)
<elky> who runs floodbot2?
<elky> ah, nalioth does. nalioth, care to check config of floodbot2 with someone? the exempts it's doing do not look useful... http://paste.ubuntu.com/335937/
<tsimpson> elky: that's likely because of the split
<tsimpson> ie, the bot that sets the session was playing catchup
<elky> tsimpson, aha
<elky> there needs to be a check on that so the ban lists dont get filled up with dud exempts like that :-/
<tsimpson> it's probably unlikely that'd happen, unless a lot of people load up webchat during a split
<tsimpson> but then, what to do when it does happen, as far as the floodbot sees, that's the host
<elky> it's still something that should be checked for. if the session is "session" then it's probably not worth adding to the chaos.
<mdeonte> hello?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, portn0k said: ubottu: there is no "better", it depends on what youre using the system for and what your goals are
<ikonia> mdeonte: hello
<ikonia> mdeonte: do you need something from #ubuntu-ops ?
<mdeonte> ikonia, damn
<mdeonte> I forgot
<mdeonte> uh..
<mdeonte> I knew it was something important too
<ikonia> mdeonte: ?
<ikonia> mdeonte: if you don't need anything at this time, come back when you've remembered what you wanted ?
<mdeonte> ikonia, sure. bye
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu luis_ removed for ban language after earlier days of asking about proxy server, quite rude and offensive in pm desipte multiple warnings and multiple attempts in pm to calm him - cannot follow instruction or moderate language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> elky: So far, montel (besides a quick join/part last night) has not been in -chicago
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Shockrates verbal violence)
<ubottu> Shockrates called the ops in #ubuntu (guntbert verbal violence)
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> Where'd that second one come from?
<Flannel> I don't see it in the channel.  Did he say it as I was removing him, so I didn't see it?
<mneptok> second one what?
<mneptok> 13:51 -!- Shockrates [n=Shockrat@adsl-101.79.107.57.tellas.gr] has joined #ubuntu
<mneptok> 13:51 < Slart> Bam_Bam: enable compression? you mean on a ntfs file system? not sure if you can
<mneptok> 13:51 < Duskao> ok
<mneptok> 13:51 < Shockrates> !ops | guntbert verbal violence
<Pricey> Flannel: most likely lag
<Pricey> Flannel: he got that message into his server, at the time your server had him removed.
<Pricey> it wouldn't make sense for your server to then give you a message from him in that channel.
 * ikonia points attention to mesula (Sam/xcydadasd)
<Gary> oh, not again
<ikonia> yup ban dodged 6 channels so far
<ikonia> Gary: over to you so I don't send nhandler to sleep
<Gary> oki
<ikonia> Gary: be aware he's dodging eeepc and eeepc-ot too
<ikonia> ot
<Gary> ikonia: I know him too well sadly - can you please supply a channel list of ban dodges you have seen
<ikonia> I've obviously delt with the ubuntu bans
<ikonia> Gary: #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu+1 #eeepc-ot #eeepc and I'm not %100 sure on ##linux to be honest
<ikonia> infact it looks like his ##linux ban has been cleared actually - I'm wrong on that one
<Gary> was he just ban dodging or was he as normal offtopic in them?
<ikonia> for ubuntu just ban dodging - banned on site to stop his behaviour, #eeepc-ot trying to be a problem / smart mouth, #eeepc silent but dodging
<MenZa> maco: if he continues, remove or banforward would you say?
<maco> in -ot? banforward him to ##politics :P
<MenZa> hah
<maco> its what he wants to discuss, right?
<MenZa> true
<MenZa> I wonder if auto_bleh takes arguments <nick> <channel> <reason> to /af
<vorian> MenZa: with a bit of editing it could
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-06
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bisanthe said: ubottu: no no, there is no problem with md5
<Jordan_U> How do I access the ban tracker?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<rww> Jordan_U: type @login in PM with ubottu or in an ubottu channel, then @btlogin. If you're set up properly, it should PM you a URL
<tonyyarusso> Of course, if you do @btlogin before @login, it just ignores you :P
<tonyyarusso> And it will forget your @login after a while even if you don't /quit (1 day?)
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> I really like how it shows the recent logs from that time.
<rww> Jordan_U: probably best to keep the URL in a bookmark or something, assuming you're the only one who uses your account. and keep the URL private, since it's your login credential.
<Jordan_U> How long should I keep a ban on a blatant troll?
<rww> depends on the op and the person. as I understand it, generally until they find their way to #ubuntu-ops or your PM window and agree to not act up in the future
<Jordan_U> No communication from them (at least with me, and I set the ban). But eventually the ban list will fill up, correct?
<rww> yup. at which point you look at your bans, judge which can be removed, and remove them
<rww> we're looking at a few months before it fills up again, I think. I grabbed the graph of bans in #ubuntu over time and drew lines on it, and it came out to 3 months before we hit maximum
<rww> http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans-year.png , the big drop is when all the uncommented bans got cleared out about a month ago
<rww> (and 3 months was a conservative estimate)
 * rww sighs at -offtopic
<ikonia> who lets these fools into #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> we need some sort of topic in that channel or a better set of guidelines
<ikonia> I know it's been said before, but it's just rubbish
<elky> which?
<ikonia> pretty much all of them
 * elky is prioritising pizza before reading backscroll
<ikonia> wise
<rww> I wonder if setting +r would help any. Seems like a lot of the crazies don't bother registering with NickServ.
<ikonia> yes yes yes yes yes yes yes
<elky> lol
<rww> I've suggested it before in jest, but the more I think about it, the less of a bad idea it seems :\
<elky> careful rww, you're getting him excited again, and i'm too busy eating pizza to clean up the puddle.
<maco> i took pills and ate pizza bagel bites today. it was yummy
<IdleOne> the pills or the pizza?
<maco> the pizza
<elky> the pills let her eat the pizza
<maco> the pills tasted like chalk but made the pizza edible
<IdleOne> oh, well then that is good
<rww> oh, I thought they let her deal with #ubuntu-offtopic. totally took the wrong interpretation there.
<elky> rww to be honest though, if we could be assured by the ircc that taking a hard stance in -ot would be actively backed up by them, that'd be more effective than making it +r. a toy bot with decent rate limiting would also help as a distraction
<elky> we used to be able to derail about 70% of bickering by pulling out bofh, chuck, t, etc
<IdleOne> I miss lart
<IdleOne> lart was nice
<IdleOne> IRCC bring back the lart in -ot
<elky> lart less so...
<rww> IRCC please ignore IdleOne, he's had too much to drink
<IdleOne> I have not
<maco> is there still hammertime?
<elky> !hammertime
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<maco> excellent
<elky> limited use, it's not the shiny random ooh-what-will-be-next effect
<rww> IdleOne: it was rather hard to get certain people to stop using rather unfriendly /me commands when they could point to ubottu hitting people with a baseball bat.
<elky> yeah
<elky> you're up against /that/ mental age
<maco> i liked it when ubottu divided people by zero
<elky> a limited lart list might work
<elky> there were some really awful ones in there by the end
<IdleOne> I think heavier handed use of +b might be good
<rww> I think it'd probably be possible to CoCify @lart, yes.
<elky> i think so too
<elky> IdleOne, no, +m
<elky> there's nothing mission critical about -ot. mute the bejeebus out of it imho
<elky> but the ircc may disagree
<rww> (previous statement does not imply that CoCifying it and bringing it back is a good idea ;)
<elky> what do we have to lose. the off button is easier than the on button
<rww> Perhaps we should declare December to be National #ubuntu-offtopic Experiment Month. One week of +r, one week of looser interpretations of various !guidelines... ;D
<Myrtti> rww, Jordan_U, tonyyarusso just a reminder if you haven't seen it, bantracker has SSL now, ubottu isn't aware of it yet but replacing the http with https should work
<Flannel> rww: One week of -c!
<Myrtti> the certificate is selfsigned but still
<rww> Myrtti: Yes, I updated my link copypasta accordingly. Thanks for poking people into doing it :)
<elky> rww i think january is better, it's the gone-to-hell-please-schools-take-them-back month here.
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: How does authentication work?
<elky> Myrtti, ohai! you're really really back? :D
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: authenticate as usual with ubottu, copypaste the address from it to your browser, replace http to https and rock and rll
<Myrtti> elky: for time being
<rww> On the first day of Christmas, IRCC gave to me, +r in #ubuntu-offtopic. On the second day of Christmas, IRCC gave to me two hours of +m, and +r in #ubuntu-offtopic. On the third day of Christmas, IRCC gave to me bans for three crazies, two hours of +m, and +r in #ubuntu-offtopic...
<elky> lol
<rww> By the time we get to the twelfth day of Christmas, I expect tonyyarusso to be the only one able to talk in there.
<Jordan_U> I thought that URLs were still sent in plain text with https, but I just checked and it appears they aren't.
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Jordan_U> rww: And?
<rww> or perhaps add "subjecting the channel to nonsense" before "other attention-seeking behavior" :\
<rww> in the IRC guidelines, that is
<rww> although that sentence needs rewording as it is, even without additions.
<Jordan_U> I don't spend much time in #ubuntu-offtopic I think trying to limit "nonsense" is too subjective, and not really apropriate for an "off topic" channel.
<rww> There's a qualitative difference between off-topic discussion and the sort of problematic behavior that happens in there, though.
<tonyyarusso> I'll subject you to nonsense like there's no tomorrow!
<tonyyarusso> See my jabberwocky-esque rambling a few months ago :P
<rww> Anyways, I have to go to sleep. Have fun in opland :)
<elky> liar, you never sleep.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: gyre and gimbling toves to you too!
<rww> I have work at 08:00. It is currently 00:45 :(
<tonyyarusso> I'll go to your work work if you do my homework.
<elky> well that's silly of you
<Flannel> elky: tonyyarusso just wants to get out of the snow
<Jordan_U> rww: Hey, we're in the same time zone.
<tonyyarusso> nah, I'd like to get out in the snow instead of being stuck inside doing dumbness.
<Hobbsee> i'll do the homework if someone else wants to sit on hold to NAB to get them to get them to deliver my card either to my house, or a branch close to me, instead of in anothe state.
<elky> lol
<Hobbsee> i'm not going to melbourne to pick up a card!
<elky> the same NAB that got pretty seriously fubared recently?
<Hobbsee> that's the one
<elky> you couldn't leave quick enough?
<Hobbsee> wasn't particularly affected, actually
<Hobbsee> but, card due to name change
<elky> of course
<Hobbsee> besides, westpac and c/w are out, so not much in the way of other choice
<Hobbsee> that might be any better
<elky> and why exactly do they think you're in melbourne?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea.
<Hobbsee> they called me about another card, which had landed in melbourne for some reason, and wanted to know where i'd like to pick it up
<tonyyarusso> name change?
<Hobbsee> yeah - got married
<tonyyarusso> Good lord you've been away a while...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> if they drop all calls at 8 when their call centre closes, i'm not going to be happy...
 * tonyyarusso continues trying to process
<elky> process what?
<tonyyarusso> That Hobbsee got married!
<elky> nah, it's not really that surprising if you've been in the right circles.
<jussi> Happy Finnish independence day everyone!!!
<tonyyarusso> Last time I talked to her I don't even know if she was seeing anyone.  Feeling massively out of loop.
<tonyyarusso> jussi: Wooooo!  Finally got the Swedes and Russians occupied with other things at the same time, eh?  :P
<jussi> tonyyarusso: 93 years old she is! :D
<Myrtti> here's a thought: someone should send an email about the bugtracker being available with SSL
<jussi> lol, check out picture 3 - do you not think it looks like Mark? http://is.gd/ihny8
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it was kept pretty quiet
<elky> jussi, heh at a glance yeah
<elky> jussi, ack... 4th at a glance is a splitting image of my evil brother
<jussi> heh
<jussi> now I dare anyone to write a blogpost that hits planet with that picture in it... :P
<elky> "Jussi dared me to do this <img..."
<Jordan_U> jussi: You're a wonderfull catalyst ;)
<Hobbsee> right, sorted.  they're now ordering all the cards again
<elky> Jordan_U,  if he keeps up, next year he'll qualify for the gold spoon of stirring.
<elky> Hobbsee, lolwat? not redirect... reorder?
<Hobbsee> elky: apparently it's quicker to reorder them and send them to parramatta
<elky> ...
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> at least i can use the old ones
<jussi> I have to go an order new cards for me also - cancelled mine when I lost my wallet, then found my wallet...
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<jussi> the short version of the long story is, my car broke down. tow truck came to get me, and delivered me home. wallet fell out in the tow truck, I thought it was gone for ever, then I cancelled the cards. then the tow truck guy called me...
<Hobbsee> makes perfect sense
<Myrtti> I think grub and grub2 factoids should be separated
<elky> why didn't you order new cards when you cancelled the old ones
<elky> because whenever i have to cancel a card i'm all like plz to send me new card right away because i need the moneys it dispenses
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: I agree. They were untill recently.
<jussi> elky: cant do that here, theres is a central card agency, that provides the 24h service for card cancellation and forwards it to the bank. then you need to go back to the bank and order cards.
<elky> that's a bit broken then
<topyli> jussi: i've done that too
<topyli> i canceled cards, found my wallet an hour later
<jussi> I dont have a real problem with the system
<jpds> 1) Don't lose your cards.
<jpds> 2) ...
<jussi> given my bqank is open a lot more than normal banks (its part of a shopping chain) (well one of my banks)
<topyli> i have also called my provider to shut down my phone, then found the phone a couple of hours later
<jpds> 3) Profit.
<jussi> topyli: thing is, provider can just pause it, then re-open
<jussi> bank wont do that with the cards
<topyli> no you have to get a new sim when they close it
<topyli> or do you? i don't remember, this is not a recent memory
<jussi> topyli: if they close it yes, but they can just block outgoing calls if need be.
<tsimpson> usually they block the phone by IMIE, afik
<tsimpson> *IMEI
<topyli> when you report a stolen phone to the police, they will blacklist the phone by IMEI (so that reselling is more difficult). but if you simply lose your phone, they disable the sim
<topyli> and start asking you what sort of phone you would like to upgrade to
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (i5noc)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from i5noc)
<Myrtti> oh lord
<Myrtti> volunteers for this mess?
<Myrtti> I need to go soon and I suspect mopping up may take longer than I've got time
<ikonia> what's up
<Myrtti> i5noc
<Myrtti> he's apparently banned from #debian atm, and Gnea is having trouble with him
<ikonia> dvanstone: is a pain too
<Myrtti> he's been a nuisance the past few days but I've not been able to nail him from anything
<Myrtti> and having said that, I need to go
<ikonia> someone else had a problem with him yesterday
<ikonia> ta ta
<ikonia> why do people ask if something will work, then when you tell them "no" they carry on saying they will make it work, if that's the idea, then why ask
<popey> People are idiots. Film at 11.
<ikonia> I gues
<ikonia> guess
<Pici> rww: re: 12 days of #ubuntu-ops christmas, I actually started writing one over the weekend.
<Pici> http://pastebin.com/WhjR3B7J
 * Pici clearly has too much free time.
<knome> lawl
<knome> rofl
 * LjL pulls the carpet from under Pici
<topyli> hahaha
<topyli> Pici: make that public
<Hobbsee> Pici: rofl
<Pici> let me polish it a little more and I'll throw it up on the blag
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !enter =~ s/punctuation/spacebar or punctuation/
<Myrtti> 9 noobies gnawing
<Myrtti> the prize of "Who can type nicknames worst" goes to: [17:50] < dsquared2> mrytii..
<Myrtti> !pm > xCasualty
<Myrtti> there might be some trolls on the channel atm
<Myrtti> my spider senses are tingling
<Myrtti> yeah... excess flooded themselves off
<Pici> meh
<IdleOne> you saw that also huh
<IdleOne> :)
<Myrtti> hm.
<Pici> He sent me a pm before after I told him that he was in the support channel.
<Myrtti> Pici: may I pm?
<Pici> Myrtti: me? Always.
<Pici> Well, not *all* the time.  That would be annoying.
<IdleOne> heh
 * Myrtti drops the towel at Elgar
<IdleOne> can't even paste a url proper so it is easily clickable :/
<Myrtti> you're just using a bad terminal app/IRC client
<Myrtti> terminator works fine :-)
<IdleOne> I am
<IdleOne> ?
<jussi> Peoples, if you see a serbian factoid requested (from #ubuntu-rs), please check it is requested by an op there (/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-rs list) - if so, fee free to add channel specific factoids for them.
<Myrtti> I have a nagging feeling I've forgotten something really, really important
<IdleOne> the oven on?
<IdleOne> lock the front door?
<IdleOne> OMG the baby! where's the baby!?
<IdleOne> :P
<Myrtti> I have actually forgotten the hob on while traveling 50km away from it
<Myrtti> and remembering it 2 hours later
<IdleOne> the hob?
<Myrtti> electric hob.
<Pici> Whats a hob?
<IdleOne> what's a hob?
<Myrtti> silly Americans
<Pici> IdleOne is Canadian.
<IdleOne> I am CANADIAN
<IdleOne> so what is it?
<Pici> I'm curious now.
<Myrtti> cooktop
<IdleOne> probably a stove/oven
<Myrtti> sorry, my laptop froze
<IdleOne> hob is short for what?
<IdleOne> how do you get hob from cooktop?
<Myrtti> "In modern British English usage, the word refers to a cooktop or hotplate, as distinguished from an oven."
<IdleOne> you crazy UKians
<Myrtti> OY!
<IdleOne> ahh, hotplate
<Myrtti> I'm FINNISH! (with a British partner)
<IdleOne> you don't have to get all upset :(
<IdleOne> was just asking, sheesh. Finnishians :P
<Myrtti> I have no idea. I use the language, I don't create it
<Pici> I'm going to start using the word 'hob'.
<Myrtti> it's such a homey word
<jussi> is a hob a bit like hobnob? :D
<IdleOne> it will certainly get you some looks in your daily life
<Myrtti> mmmm hobnobs....
<Pici> or is that hobknobs?
<IdleOne> turn down the hobknob
<Pici> Google has a lot of unrelated definitions for hob.
 * charlie-tca has the whole stove here, not just the top
<Pici> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=define:+hob
<Myrtti> hm, I sure hope whatever is happening in #freenode doesn't spread to #ubuntu
<LjL> certainly won't while it's +r
<Myrtti> I still have a nagging feeling I've forgotten something important, and it's not about IRC
<Myrtti> arggghhh
<IdleOne> Myrtti: don't worry about it and it will come to you
<Myrtti> I suppose I should check my worklaptop about what it might be
<Myrtti> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Pici> not eol yet :(
<Myrtti> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> so in karmic it already was grub2?
 * Myrtti counts with fingers
<tonyyarusso> yes
 * tonyyarusso giggles at Planet
<tonyyarusso> "Loco with huge member" - oh, you DIDN'T mean .us?  Huh.
<tonyyarusso> *members, rather
<tonyyarusso> Apparently it's an English fail, and they mean they have a lot of members, not that their members like McDonald's a little too much.
<LjL> i was thinking of yet another meaning...
<tonyyarusso> Bad LjL!
<Myrtti> someone has been watching too much Austin Powers
<Myrtti> I'm the first one to confess.
<tonyyarusso> Any Austin Powers is too much Austin Powers.
<IdleOne> I didn't op myself
<IdleOne> why did my client op me
<Myrtti> magic!
<charlie-tca> one of them "smartclients"?
<Myrtti> is it just me or is -ot a total sausage fest right now?
<Myrtti> ah, now they've moved on to talking about hardware
<elky> Myrtti, pretty much down to comparing, yeah.
<Myrtti> I should stop knitting and watching Attenborough and go to bed
<rww> Statistically, -ot is a sausagefest :(
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-07
<rww> Pici: You can't prove anything!
<tonyyarusso> My little $40 keylogger says otherwise.
<IdleOne> Really bugs me when people talk bad about Quebec :/
<rww> Then tell them to stop, and we'll kick them out when they don't.
<Pici> It bugs me when people forget that -ot is an international channel where you aren't just hanging out with a few local people.
<IdleOne> He did have a point about Qcers mistreating the Oners
<IdleOne> but them ONers deserve it lol
<Myrtti> watching #freenode gives me a feeling that #ubuntu isn't such a hellhole after all
<Myrtti> oh lord, yet another respin of sorts
<Myrtti> http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/
<Myrtti> I wonder in how many ways is that one fumbled together
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (MaJJiXShaDOW)
 * Pici lurks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from rudyred)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (rudyred)
<IdleOne> chanserv script has a little bug :/
<tsimpson> what's the bug?
<IdleOne> when setting a timed mute (+q) if the user parts the channel or the mute is manually removed before the time expires the script will +o and stay there
<rww> I guess we'll find out how autobleh deals with it in *checks watch* 5 minutes.
<IdleOne> that is the reason for my "magic" +o earlier today
<Pici> When you got opped in #freenode? Neat!
<IdleOne> heh, yeah. chanserv.py ops in #freenode even if you are not on the access list
<IdleOne> Did I get opped in #freenode again today?
<Pici> Dunno. All the days blend together for me.
<IdleOne> I hear you
<Pici> looke like it worked.
<rww> Answer: it redundantly removes the +q
<IdleOne> but it still removed it
<rww> another point for irssi
<IdleOne> irssi also has a script that tells you to check your cup of coffee and refill it
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> ban forward
<IdleOne> he asked for it
<rww> that's not a forward, hun ;P
<IdleOne> yeah I know sugar
<IdleOne> thought about it and figured he can find his own way
<rww> i agree
<rww> I for one enjoy that Comcast's IP leases are mostly static :)
<IdleOne> yup and rebooting your modem/router doesn't always get you a new ip
<IdleOne> wait, that's what you said
<rww> usually doesn't, in fact. mine changes once or twice a year.
<IdleOne> I liked comcast for that when I had it
<IdleOne> Did I miss the memo informing me about troll night?
<rww> I ate yours. trolololol
<IdleOne> hahahaha hohohohoho hihiihihihi
<rww> olaaaaaaa!
 * IdleOne stabs rww with a nerf sword
<elky> checked the moon phase?
<Flannel> the moon is in phase, yes.
<rww> two weeks until next full moon
<Flannel> rww: right in phase with where it should be!
<rww> IdleOne: are you fazed by the trolls?
<elky> hrm, false alarm then
<IdleOne> fazed, hmm, how do you mean?
<elky> oh awesome, that means full moon gets to be... right on last-minute-christmas-shopping
 * IdleOne makes pastries
<IdleOne> cinnabun anyone?
<rww> what you do
<rww> oh. failscript.
<IdleOne> yeah
<rww> !-grub2
<ubottu> grub2 is <alias> grub - added by gnomefreak on 2009-07-21 11:51:42 - last edited by jussi on 2010-11-28 15:34:07
<rww> jussi: You are silly, make !grub2 not talk about grub1.
<IdleOne> why?
<IdleOne> some people still using grub legacy
<rww> because it's rather confusing for 2/3 of the sentences in a factoid to be unrelated to the actual topic?
<rww> Yes, which is why we had !grub and !grub2 separate.
<IdleOne> Well, make a smart factoid that isn't confuzzling
<IdleOne> include both so we have only 1 factoid :)
<rww> I submit that making an already-confusing topic even more confusing by arbitrarily squishing together the instructions for two very different pieces of software is silly.
<IdleOne> dude, fix it
<rww> jussi: Go look in the database export and figure out what !grub and !grub2 said before they were changed, I am le tired.
<rww> or, I could check the logs!
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, grub2 is <reply> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, grub is <reply> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
 * rww reads log, finds arguments unconvincing, shrugs since these edits will go the same place that all the other ones do anyway
<Flannel> rww: Why call one Karmic (9.10) and the other Ubuntu 9.10?
<rww> Flannel: because I copypasted what they used to say.
<Flannel> What about a linkback from grub2 to grub?
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !grub is <reply> GRUB is the default boot manager in Ubuntu. For new installations of Ubuntu 9.10 and above, GRUB2 is default; for information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 . For older versions, GRUB is default; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto .
<rww> ^ if y'all disagree with me about smushing them together being silly.
<IdleOne> whatever works best.
<rww> although I guess that last GRUB should be GRUB1 to avoid confusion.
<Flannel> rww: No one calls it "grub1"
<rww> GRUB Legacy
<IdleOne> +1
 * Jordan_U notes irony
<rww> It gets even more fun when you note that the current stable release of GRUB2 is version 1.98. Lolwat.
<Flannel> well, grub1 was 0.98
<Flannel> Also, about half the alises to grub,should now point to grub2
<Flannel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Flannel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Flannel> Actually, I sort of think most of the aliases (all?) pointing to grub should point to grub2
<Flannel> Would it be more prudent to deprecate "grub1", replace it with grub2 stuff, and give it it's own Legacy factoid?
<Flannel> How's everyone feel about that
<rww> or make !grub1, !grub2, and !grub as a disambiguation factoid?
<Flannel> No, !grub is grub2 (9.10 EOL is April, etc), then grub1 (and grub legacy, or whatnot) talks about grub1
<Jordan_U> Flannel: 8.04 LTS as well.
<Flannel> Most people now (and moreso in the future) won't know about Grub2 vs Grub1, just that they're using GRUB
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Well, and 6.06
<Flannel> 8.04 EOL is April for Desktop too
<Flannel> but we're carrying GRUB(1) info for 6.06, 8.04, and 9.10 (for a few more months)
<Flannel> Everyone else is using v2, and the majority of those folks don't even know they're using v2 until they're told about it with those factoids
<Jordan_U> I wonder when grub legacy users will be automatically migrated to grub2. I don't expect it to be any time soon.
<rww> oh hey, 6.06 finally dies in June. thank goodness
<Flannel> rww: hater :(
<Flannel> Jordan_U: certainly not, no.
<rww> Flannel: works for me, though I imagine the transition for #ubuntu helper people will be a little confusing
<Flannel> Actually, we should weave that into the factoid(s)too if we can
<Flannel> that if you installed/upgraded, you might not have 2
<rww> hrm. !grub is <reply> GRUB is the default boot manager for Ubuntu. Ubuntu 9.10 and newer use GRUB2 by default; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 . For older versions and upgrades, /msg ubottu !grub1
<rww> and !grub1 is <reply> Versions of Ubuntu before 9.10 and upgrades from those versions use GRUB Legacy by default. For information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto . For newer versions, /msg ubottu !grub
<rww> clean up punctuation to suit :)
<Flannel> rww: You also have to carry the recover grub info, which isn't on the Grub2 page (or the GrubHowto page)
<rww> Flannel: Looks like it is to me...
<Flannel> Where?
<rww> "Reinstalling GRUB 2" and "Backup, Repairing and Reinstalling GRUB" headers
<Flannel> Eh.  If we're going to count on that, we're going to have to re-arrange that page to make that more visible
<Jordan_U> I need to figure out what happened to the blueprint I started for simplifying recovering grub after installing windows.
<sresu> Hello
<rww> hi
<sresu> rww: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - What does it mean?
<rww> sresu: You need to make a nickserv account (if you haven't already) and log in to it to join that channel
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> see the link for more info
<sresu> Its not Ubuntu channels particularly
<sresu> Anyway, thanks
<jussi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jussi> See, that doesnt work for me - someone broke something?
<jussi> ~$ aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<jussi> E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<jussi> ok, perhaps we need to add sudo to that...
<Myrtti> was lmgtfy links spankworthy?
<Myrtti> nvm, can't be bothered right now
<Myrtti> brilliant feller that 'peer'
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elky> jussi, is ircc a membership board now? can you see to -meeting?
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> Has anyone else noticed that ActionParsnip has been telling more and more users to google their answers? and also getting sidetracked?
<Pici> ugh.
<IdleOne> maco: you around?
<IdleOne> I need some help with a -ru user, google is failing me
<Tm_T> ?
<IdleOne> genrik in #u but I think I might get him where he needs to be
<IdleOne> got it :)
<Myrtti> I suspect it's more stubborness than lack of language skills
<IdleOne> Myrtti: possibly.
<IdleOne> but he is in -ru now
<Myrtti> "We have a comedian in our midst"
<IdleOne> ?
<Myrtti> just watching #ubuntu and quoting "Stripes"
<Myrtti> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Pici> hm?
<IdleOne> I think what happened is the Myrtti remembered what she thought she had forgotten yesterday and realised that it was unimportant causing her head to fall towards her hand. Just a theory :)
<Myrtti> no I stayed awake until 3.30 wondering
<Myrtti> I was just commenting the mailing list
<elky> she's remembering why she took hiatus
<Myrtti> actually I think I'm having a minor panic attack but that's ok, been through these before...
 * Pici sends Myrtti hugs
 * knome intercepts the transmission and steals the hugs
 * charlie-tca thinks "poor Myrtti" and sends another hug
<topyli> HI HAY SIR
 * IdleOne sends hugs to Myrtti 
<IdleOne> panic attacks suck
<Myrtti> would be wicked if this wouldn't last for days, but oh well
<Myrtti> being a bit short of breath all the time gets a bit old after a while
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * Myrtti bites her knuckles
<Myrtti> "Sorry, I left my telepathic mindreading hat at the office when I left work"
<charlie-tca> apparently, me too
<Myrtti> I didn't know Win98 came on a DVD...
<Myrtti> *cough*
<charlie-tca> Myrtti: you taught me patience... :-)
<Myrtti> people who know me in IRL and on IRC are suprised how wellcomposed I'm in IRC
<Myrtti> I swear like a pirate and lose my patience and temper very quickly IRL
<charlie-tca> I suppose telling him where to really go is bad, too, huh?
<Myrtti> nah
<charlie-tca> I mean, I did tell him out loud, but I don't think I can type it... ;-)
<Myrtti> it's the best thing to tell him really
<Myrtti> offers a safe way to retreat
<Myrtti> judging from the silence he's taken it
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that wasn't the same place
<popey> YAAAAARRRRRR!
 * popey refrains from swaring like Myrtti 
<Myrtti> yeah, it hurts your blood pressure
<Myrtti> don't do it kids
<Myrtti> nitenite everyone, I'll go to bed to see how many hours I get to roll before passing out
<IdleOne> night
<charlie-tca> good night
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-08
<Jordan_U> Hmm, the laptop discussion is right on the border of off topic.
<Jordan_U> (in #ubuntu)
<elky> * afed has quit (K-Lined) <-- orly?
<elky> or am i confusing with soemone else?
<ajmitch> is someone available to kick & ban someone from #ubuntu-devel?
<ajmitch> they're spam-changing the topic with racist crap
<IdleOne> IRCC ^^
<IdleOne> staff around?
<ajmitch> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ajmitch called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ajmitch> hopefully someone will be around
<elky> i tried
<tonyyarusso> topyli: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11939566
<ajmitch> elky: ah :(
<IdleOne> set +t
<Pici> sorry, just saw the message.
<IdleOne> ajmitch: done and thank you
<Pici> marienz: thanks.
<marienz> no problem, was fairly obvious
<marienz> hmm, although it looks like there's now some fallout about keeping it +t or not, sorry about that
<IdleOne> marienz: security is more important.
<tsimpson> marienz: don't worry about that, it's up to us to sort out :)
<Pici> marienz: not your fault. I would have done the same if I had reacted a minute sooner.
<IdleOne> I tried to op soon as I joined the channel, had I been able to I would of set +t also
<IdleOne> would have*
<marienz> the person doing it is an ongoing network-wide problem (took me a short while to remember which one)
<IdleOne> BTW things like that is another reason why IRCC should be on the access list in all #ubuntu* channels
<Pici> IdleOne: we are. But only in name it seems.  We're going to follow up on this ourselves.
<elky> |_ocke is in a mood again
<elky> see -ot
<rww> Flannel: don't hate, he has a medical condition that means he forgets things over 13 minutes old.
<Myrtti> moin
<Tm_W> moin moin
 * Tm_W is recovering from fever
<jussi> Huomenta
<Tm_W> so, how was the weekend and mon-tue in channels?
<Myrtti> same old, same old.
<elky> rww, i arrived too late and didnt have chanserv on this netbook yet :(
<Myrtti> I don't know how to publically answer to people who are having a problem they know is caused by a bug
<Tm_W> if they become trouble, simply "you know the bug report, provide information there, as here it causes nothing but a noise" or such
<Tm_W> after that, the normal procedure for anyone who doesn't follow the clear guidance
<Myrtti> "yours is a bit of a corner case and I'd be surprised if anyone here had found the answer and not publish it on that bugreport"
<Myrtti> anyone following the discussion on #freenode?
<Tm_W> not I, should?
<Myrtti> perhaps
<Tm_W> will do then
<Myrtti> someone has banned this person in some Ubuntu channels (uw and the project channel apparently) for sending an unsolicited CTCP request
<Myrtti> and now there's a great big bruhaha
<Myrtti> and of course being nice and all, he's sent a complaint email to Jono.
<Myrtti> and hell will freeze over before I join uw channels again. I take stuff too personally and stress myself way over the limit of healthy, so I have to stay out just to keep my bloodpressure in healthy levels
<Jordan_U> uw?
<Myrtti> ubuntu-women
<maco> because of the extra-special trolls it gets?
<maco> (and actually the project channel doesnt seem to get any. being logged seems to keep them away)
<Myrtti> maco: no, the whole subject depresses me too much.
<topyli> Myrtti: that's a great idea, we should document it. "if you're a very important person, you need not worry about appealing your ban like normal folks. instead, send mail to jono." :)
 * maco blinks
<maco> wait i recall someone who went with "PM sabdfl" for that before...
<maco> (hmm was it PM or just highlight? either way...)
<topyli> heh. that's probably about as effective
<Tm_T> Myrtti: funny how he seemed to blame women of being overreactive when giving him some boot, when it was he initially
<Tm_T> or that's how I read the logs
<popey> s/he/she/ apparently
<Tm_T> popey: ?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<popey> Tm_T: "funny how he seemed", was a she apparently
<Myrtti> whatever happened to the longtime standard of "lurk and see how the channel works"
<Tm_T> popey: ah, I'm just glad in finnish we don't need to care of such thing (he/she, just genderless words)
<ikonia> Bravo fro mAditya Ranjan Bisoyi on the mailing list for his application
<Hobbsee> indeed.  one has to wonder how he managed to find, and subscribe, and post to the mailing list, yet not manage to follow the links on ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> "it's a mystery!"
<ikonia> I AM CD OPERATOR
<Jordan_U> ?
<Myrtti> could it be cambodia?
<Myrtti> no...
<Myrtti> congo.
<jussi> Im guessing the fella wants a CD, and he is asking from the operators. but just me...
<Myrtti> has someone actually answered him and asked?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> (as in no I've not asked)
<Jordan_U> I am subscribed to ubuntu-irc but I am not seeing this email.
 * Jordan_U wonders if there is another mailing list he should be subscribed to
<jussi> Jordan_U: nah, -irc is the only one.
<jussi> Jordan_U: its in the announcing irc membership thread from nhandler.
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-December/001176.html
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: Ahh. Gmail nicely sent that to my spam folder :)
 * jussi has the flag not to send anything from the list to spam
 * Myrtti is happy, finally got spotify links to work with Chrome and XFCE properly
 * Jordan_U does also now
<topyli> HI HAY SIR
<topyli> this is going to be my standard greeting now
<Myrtti> my headaches are really depressing, the painkillers that I'm allowed seem to do very little :-(
<topyli> :\
<jrib> MORNING HAY SIR topyli
<topyli> HAY SIR
 * cdbs wonders whether people forgot !caps
<jpds> cdbs: NO, THEY'RE USING A SPECIAL TERMINAL FONT THAT HAS EVERYTHING IN CAPS.
<cdbs> meh
<Myrtti> HI HAY EVERYONE
<cdbs> !caps | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cdbs> :)
<Pici> :D is the caps version of :)
<jussi> CDBS: PERHAPS YOU SHOULD READ SCROLLBACK AND THE ML :D
<jussi> *G*
<cdbs> brb
<Myrtti> ah, extra helping of patience is needed
<Myrtti> jijojohn is back with "how to make a Ubuntu live cd"
<Myrtti> good grief that was difficult
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> "I want to get this and that webcam to work" "so which applications have you tried this and that webcam" (after I checked that it may not work with Skype without the LD preload trick) "this and that webcam" "no, which application" "I've already plugged it in Ubuntu" "yes but which application, windows, skype...?" "no not Windows" "..." "yes skype"
<Myrtti> btw, jijojohn rejoined
<LjL> he can't speak
<LjL> gateway users are always allowed to join now
<LjL> but if they're banned, they can't speak
<ikonia> why not just ban them ?
<ikonia> (excuse ignorence)
<Pici> They are banned. But hes a webchat user.
<ikonia> yes, but I kicked him, I thought that put a ban on him from webcat in #ubuntu
<LjL> because we can't really afford putting *two* bans per person
<ikonia> where is the second ban coming from ? I thought kicking them just did a +b which = 1 ban
<LjL> it does a +b on their *real hostname*
<LjL> it doesn't do a +b on the *webchat*
<Pici> ikonia: webchat users don't land in -proxy-users anymore. They land in #ubuntu and get a +e from the bot.
<ikonia> Pici: ah, I'd forgot about that
<LjL> you can still set a webchat ban manually, if the situation warrants it (i can think of someone join/part/join/parting, or of someone spying on the channel to do PM-spam)
<ikonia> shame, I thought the old situation was better,
<Pici> ikonia: perhaps for the ops, but it was a poor situation for our users.
<Pici> Especially those who are using the webchat because they don't know any better.
<ikonia> Pici: they just got forwarded to -proxy-users then they could join #ubuntu, I didn't see that as a massive use
<LjL> i don't see how this is a problem in 99% of cases
<LjL> you see them joining, but they can't speak. they're effectively banned.
<Myrtti> http://open.spotify.com/track/0XvjOhwCnXXFOSlBbV9jPN
<Tm_T> hi melik2_, how can we help you?
<Pici> vin: Is there anything we can help you with today?
<melik2_> Tm_T:
<melik2_> sorry, i got forwarded here :/
 * Pici blinks
<LjL> i wonder where from
<Pici> me too
<vin> I tried to join some debian channel but I got here
<vin> sorry guys
<LjL> what the hell...
<Pici> Its not ##lessthanthree, I checked that first.
<LjL> is that the arch troll place?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> Hrm.  And vin is telling me in pm that he can't tell me what channel he was trying to join because 'its a bit private'
<Pici> Thats concerning.
<LjL> i think forwards should provide a way to tell which channel the forward came from
<LjL> it's only fair
<LjL> now if freenode had a bugtracker, i'd file a bug ;)
<Pici> ircd7 doesn't have a bugtracker?
<LjL> it has a trac thing but i cannot make head or tails of it
<ikonia> to be honest, ask staff to help with that, I'd put money on if they do a "whois" on the useropenvms it will be a channel he is in
<Pici> I'm waiting for melik2_ to respond to my pm.
<LjL> does staff release information like that?
<ikonia> don't' release it
<ikonia> let them act on it
<ikonia> this user has done this before, he is the most likley candidate for continuing to do it
<ikonia> check it out please
<LjL> what would they do, it's not a crime to set a forward to a channel that accepts forwards
<ikonia> it's abuse
<ikonia> there is no reason to forward anyone to this channel beyond an ubuntu issue
<LjL> i don't think it should be considered network abuse
<LjL> if we didn't want that to happen, we wouldn't have this channel set as forward-able
<ikonia> I think it should
<Tm_T> it's abuse
<jussi> Ill have a word with staff to make them aware at least - please know hte staff are at your disposal also ;)
<kloeri> would -F'ing #ubuntu-ops be an option? I'm guessing not but that would stop random channels from being forwarded here
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> my alias isn't working as it should
<kloeri> get a bigger one
<kloeri> as long as the alias is big enough clubbing users with it should work :p
<Myrtti> too bad I'm not really capable of debugging with this headache
<Pici> kloeri: I'm not really sure thats a viable option for us.  We can discuss it internally some more though.
<kloeri> I only have a slight headache fortunately
<Myrtti> mine has moved a notch up to the stage where it makes me spontaneously cry at times
<kloeri> ouch :(
<IdleOne> !guidelines  > ilovegrolsc
<IdleOne> err, bot you just saw them in the channel :/
<Pici> Hes had enough warnings. He admitted that hes drunk.
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> well, Myrtti handled it :)
<Myrtti> please tell me that backtrack has changed their irc clients to join their IRC channels by default, not Ubuntu
<maco> nope
<Myrtti> maco: you herald of disappointing news you
<popey> have they been asked to?
<IdleOne> they should just do it without being asked
<popey> right
<popey> and we should just fix all bugs without being told about them
<IdleOne> I mean you create your own derivative, why not edit the autojoin channel in the irc clients
<popey> maybe nobody thought to?
<IdleOne> maybe
<popey> never attribute to malice.. etc
<IdleOne> anybody if backtrack has an -es channel?
<IdleOne> hmm, no answer in there :/
<IdleOne> #backtrack-es for those interested
<cdbs> IRC council: Can someone please change the topic of #ubuntu+1 to include the fact that python 2.7 rebuilds are taking place and people shouldn't partial upgrade?
<cdbs> s/Irc Council/#ubuntu+1 operators/
<IdleOne> Good morning alabd, how can I help you today?
<alabd> Good morning IdleOne , thanks , in fact some days ago while i-humble was saying something new to OPs about removing my user ban , someone kicked me (that was speedy action), anyway , i-humble wanted to say some
<alabd> some OPs have been said to me
<alabd> we should see your behaviour in other ubuntu-* channels
<alabd> now i-humble wan to say they/you can check my behaviour in ubuntu-ir from first up to now ,
<IdleOne> alabd: I will let the ops know that you are trying to follow the rules and that they can check the logs for #ubuntu-ir. Until the ops concerned make a decision I cannot remove the ban.
<IdleOne> alabd: was there anything else I could help with?
<alabd> IdleOne: no , thanks , just be awar that for some months i-humble have not used a lot from irc channels because of my engagements
<alabd> so they may check log in months before now
<IdleOne> o.k.
<IdleOne> alabd: if there is nothing else please /part this channel and have a good day.
<alabd> IdleOne: thanks sure
<alabd> God bless you
<IdleOne> pinch of salt, a litle pepper and a whole lot of honey goes a long way (sometimes)
<charlie-tca> wow
<charlie-tca> That was good
<IdleOne> with alabd you have to be patient and courteous, more so then with the regular people we get in here
<IdleOne> all he wants is to have his say
<IdleOne> don't let him fool you though, he has been a thorn in #ubuntu's side for a long while
<charlie-tca> yes, I knew that part. I just never seen him leave so easily
<IdleOne> I didn't give him reason to argue. just gave him satisfaction of knowing we will look into it.
<IdleOne> which reminds me
<IdleOne> ikonia and IRCC ^^
<jussi> IdleOne: Im in the channel and watching :)
 * Pici too
<IdleOne> ah, never know with you. LURKER
 * Tm_T is in the channel but not watching
 * IdleOne makes faces at Tm_T :P
<Tm_T> (:)
<IdleOne> not to sure I like the nick shesaidshewas18
<Tm_T> it's clear what it implies, so should be nicely asked to change
 * IdleOne PMs
<ikonia> hello ?
<IdleOne> hello
<ikonia> oh, alabd
<ikonia> I've been watching him, his good behaviour is actually not speaking
<IdleOne> ok spoke to shesaidshewas18 and they agreed they will change nick. they parted channel.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu shesaidshewas18 (~vyrus@a40-brn1-5-135.static.adsl.vol.cz) agreed to use more appropriate nick.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> ikonia: that isn't completely a bad thing :)
<IdleOne> need... more...coffee
<IdleOne> I seriously need to read befor I hit enter
<IdleOne> see what I mean
<IdleOne> heh
<jpds> Haha, I love how idoru killed the freenode donatation spam.
<Myrtti> has been faster in the past
<Pici> It all happened within a second though.
<Myrtti> [19:49] < hylian> Dr_Willis, incorrect. i have installed ubuntu on  many machines. it does not ask you for a passowrd  as of 9.10. it uses root, i know this to be a 100%  certainty.
<Pici> 'it'?
<jpds> Ha.
<IdleOne> that is 100% lie
<jpds> Pici: Le installeur.
<Myrtti> oh, key chain password
<Myrtti> I blame the naps
<Myrtti> although my headache is a bit more bearable now
<jpds> 17:56:34 [Freenode] [ ~TiMiDo!~Joint@99-126-28-149.lightspeed.miamfl.sbcglobal.net  ] fuck you dumb fucking ubuntu loser,
<IdleOne> you got a new fan
<Myrtti> awwww cute ♥
<IdleOne> TiMiDo and student, same ident
<Myrtti> same cloak too?
<IdleOne> he wasn't cloaked before
<Myrtti> ooer, so I see
<IdleOne> not my first trip to the rodeo :)
<Myrtti> isn't using a cloak to banevade against the TOS?
<IdleOne> yes
<Pici> I can result in having your cloak taken away.
<Myrtti> fun
<IdleOne> what happened to the java6-* packages
<LjL> they're in partner
<IdleOne> I don't see them and yes partner repo is enabled
<LjL> oh
<LjL> maybe Oracle is not a partner ;(
<IdleOne> Oracle sux
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't see them published for natty
<IdleOne> right
<Pici> Maybe they're in that extras repo?
<IdleOne> I'm running natty
<IdleOne> I don't have the extras repo enabled
<charlie-tca> they almost never show up before rc, do they?
<IdleOne> not that I have any java issues with whatever is installed
<Pici> IdleOne: I don't see it in there anyway.  Only one package.
<IdleOne> Pici: daily-journal right?
<Pici> yeah
<IdleOne> k
<Pici> bleh
<Pici> I hope we don't see more of those sort of questions.
<IdleOne> we will
<IdleOne> besides if you need to ask how to DDoS you really shouldn't be doing it
<st__> and?
<LjL> st__: hi... so it didn't invite you? i see it thanked you for giving the correct answer though, or is that another time?
<st__> LjL, it did, but no invitation was given, i typed answer in channel and floodbot4 gave invitation
<IdleOne> it doesn't invite
<IdleOne> it told you to /join #ubuntu
<LjL> sure it does
<IdleOne> it does?
<IdleOne> oh, sorry
<IdleOne> never mind me then
<st__> i did but was rejected for +r
<LjL> st__: wait, i don't follo wyou - no invitation was given, but bot4 gave invitation...?
<LjL> so was there an invitation or not?
<st__> not until I re-typed answer
<LjL> so you had to type it twice?
<st__> yes
<st__> I whispered it first time, but had to type 2nd
<Pici> It doesn't accept whispers.
<LjL> whispered, you mean PM'd it to the bot?
<st__> yes
<LjL> Pici: it does
<LjL> it should, anyway
<Pici> I'm testing.
<Myrtti> LjL: congratulations on deciphering him
<Pici> LjL: Thanks. I forgot that.
<LjL> Pici: i tested too, it invited me just fine. now i'm suspecting he PM'd the wrong bot...
<LjL> which, uhm, i guess is a bug
<Pici> LjL: Plus I somehow thought I was talking to IdleOne a moment ago. not you.
 * Pici prods his brain with a pencil
<LjL> since the opped bot in #ubuntu doesn't have to be the one speaking in -unregged
 * IdleOne looks in Pici ear
<IdleOne> nothing to see there :)
 * LjL works around it by making the bot reply "please say it in the channel instead"
<Pici> IdleOne: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lb4b3rNTgp1qze5g2o1_500.gif
<IdleOne> I see, I should of been looking up your nose
<IdleOne> mybad
<Pici> yep
<Myrtti> hoooooo, that makes me sneeze
<IdleOne> what would be a valid date format for at?
<IdleOne> yeah I looked at man
<IdleOne> hello again alabd
<alabd> IdleOne: hello
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<alabd> Could you investigate issue ?
<IdleOne> I informed the ops concerned and they will look at the logs, give them a few days to decide
<ikonia> what issue ?
<alabd> IdleOne: thanks but would you ask them investigate sooner , i-humble am almost in hurry
<Pici> alabd: Its not going to get done now.
<IdleOne> alabd: things take time to be resolved, you must be patient.
<Pici> alabd: You aren't going to get into #ubuntu today.
<Pici> alabd: Anyway, those logs you suggested have only 3 lines spoken by you between 12/1 and now.
<alabd> Pici:  IdleOne not today but if it is possible  24 hours later
<alabd> will be thankfull
<IdleOne> alabd: I cannot promise. you can return in 24 hours and ask for an update.
<ikonia> actually - dont
<ikonia> 24 hours will not have the ban removed
<ikonia> sitting in a channel for a few days not speaking is not showing good behaviour
<alabd> ikonia: Pici i-humble have told IdleOne that in these month cause of my busy , so you may check months before that i-humble was there for answering beginners questions ...
<ikonia> this is a complete waste of time
<ikonia> alabd: this has been explained to you multiple times
<ikonia> the fact that you refuse to accept it and keep trying to argue it will just make the ban last longer
<Pici> ikonia: please.
<ikonia> Pici: we give this guy so much time and effort to have it wasted
<IdleOne> alabd: like I said the ops concerned will discuss it and will come to a decision as soon as they can.
<IdleOne> I can't give you an amount of time.
<Pici> ikonia: pm
<cdbs> alabd: You were here on this channel a few hours earlier as well, I think you should wait a bit more, IdleOne seems to be looking into the matter properly
<alabd> IdleOne:  thanks , yes just wanted to remind you these lately months i-humble was not active in ubuntu-ir so you may notice ops , thanks again for your attentions  cdbs Pici ikonia
<alabd> IdleOne: god bless you
<IdleOne> you are welcome, have a good day.
<alabd> you too
<Pici> hm
<Pici> I'll make a note to at least ask him what he plans to use #ubuntu for, because if its the same nonsense as before, its not going to happen.
<IdleOne> This guy is not going to quit like ikonia said. IRCC needs to come to a firm decision so we can either ban him for good or keep seeing him in here.
<ikonia> as I mentioned before, alabd is lying about the ubuntu version he's using
<IdleOne> Pici: thank you,
<Pici> I need to check my logs to see what we exactly said.
<ikonia> it's a very mofidied version
<ikonia> based on his discussion in ##linux which is why they won't support him much because it's a total mess
<ikonia> he would not get support in #ubuntu for it anyway according to the support guidelines
<jussi> genii-around: you are back!!!!
<genii-around> jussi: Marginally :)
<jussi> how are things? are you better?
<genii-around> jussi: I just got back to work from sick leave 2 days ago
 * Pici slides genii-around a coffee
<Pici> genii-around: good to have you back
<genii-around> Pici: Thanks!
<Mamarok> hei genii-around, nice to see you :)
 * Myrtti huggles genii-around 
<genii-around> Thanks everyone. I do not know yet when I will be back entirely. this is why I am using my -around nick.
<Pici> rt ticket filed.
<rww> Pici: about what?
<ubottu> In ubottu, BigBoy said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, BigBoy said: !abcd is alphabet
<LjL> rww: about ubuntulog not being in #ubuntu, i think
<rww> ah
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-09
<Pici> Hes just as random in PM.
<Pici> Heads up. People asking about LOIC or payback should probably be directed at !illegal
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ZenGuy said: ubottu: 1GB is not really low memory
<Pici> ;)
<maco> Pici: we double banned!
<Jordan_U> We ops have to ban together.
<IdleOne> ha
 * maco snorts
 * Pici groans
<IdleOne> punny, vewwy vewwy punny.
<rww> So much lag >.>
<Jordan_U> rww: Using irssi through ssh?
<rww> Jordan_U: on a crap connection, yes.
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> rww: That was someone who wasn't happy with me banning them earlier in -server
<Pici> or ignoring their wildly random private messages
<rww> Pici: iirc, they've PMed me for support before and I told them not to :\
<Pici> rww: not BitEncrypt, the person before that.
<Pici> And people do that to me all the time. :(
<rww> The person before that was connecting from dialup.ice.net. I personally suspect there's one troll on a dynamic IP that gets bored every so often.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: jolicloud is <reply> Support for Jolicloud can be found at http://www.jolicloud.com/support
<Jordan_U> Chase doesn't have Ubuntu (confirmed in PM, just jolicloud), so it doesn't make much sense to unquiet him in #ubuntu but at the same time I'm not sure this deserves a ban. Any suggestions for the best course of action?
<IdleOne> does he show intentions of sticking to support
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> /follwing guidelines
<IdleOne> following*
<IdleOne> if not leave him +q and he will get bored and leave
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: It seems odd to ask since he doesn't have Ubuntu and doesn't appear at least to want to provide support rather than get it. But I guess I should ask anyway as a formality, right?
<IdleOne> inform of the channel guidelines and ask if he is willing to follow them if not you will have no choice but to leave him muted
<IdleOne> off topic is disruptive to those who are here for support.....
<Myrtti> I still think that making wubi a supported method of installation was a bad idea
<mneptok> And thou shalt not let any of thy seed pass through the fire to Molech, neither shalt thou profane the name of thy God: I am the LORD. Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination. Thou shalt not cause one operating system to lie with another: it is profane in the sight of the Lord. Neither shalt thou lie with any beast to defile thyself therewith: neither shall any woman stand before a beast to lie down ...
<mneptok> ... thereto: it is confusion.  Defile not ye yourselves in any of these things: for in all these the nations are defiled which I cast out before you. - Leviticus 18:21-26
<IdleOne> is that the KJ version?
<mneptok> yes. little known fact ... members of King James' court were early MBR developers.
<mneptok> you get what you pay for with translations.
<mneptok> wait ... did i just call MBR developers homophobes? i didn't mean to.
<IdleOne> you been drinking?
<mneptok> nope.
<mneptok> this is me sober.
<IdleOne> hey we got 32cm of snow here.
<mneptok> one storm?
<IdleOne> not a storm flurries over a couple days
<IdleOne> s/storm/storm,/
<mneptok> still pretty good, by .qc standards
<mneptok> if that happened here the city would be paralyzed.
<IdleOne> yeah, we are still getting a few cm over the next few days
<mneptok> i think we have a total of 4 snow plows. all ox-drawn.
<Myrtti> I, btw, have no idea how I can be relatively awake at this hour
<IdleOne> naps
<IdleOne> mneptok: want me to take some pics of plows and post them for you?
 * tonyyarusso ships a few feet of snow down to mneptok, could use the giggles
<tonyyarusso> Snow plow with all the fixin's:  http://www.dot.state.mn.us/d3/newsrels/08/12/Picture059.jpg
<tonyyarusso> Common reason to be late for work:  http://www.winterweather.state.mn.us/images/Plow_stay_back.jpg
<Myrtti> errrrr https://launchpad.net/perfectbuntu ???
<tonyyarusso> And this is why we love Google Image Search:  http://www.comixconnection.com/uploaded_images/DeerDeepSnow3-723533.jpg
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: this surprises you?
<Myrtti> has anyone looked at any version of "perfectbuntu"?
<tonyyarusso> First I've heard of it.
<tonyyarusso> $10 says it's crap like all the rest though.
<Myrtti> good grief I'm tired
 * rww opens page, reads, "A handy bash script" and "Installs things", facepalms and closes page
<Myrtti> does anyone have enough brian activity to tell cliff__ to tone down in a way that he'd perhaps understand it? I can't think of anything
<Myrtti> too late
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: It'a amazing how much more brain activity it takes to op than to give support.
<rww> Opping seems so much harder when you're actually an op :[
<Myrtti> Jordan_U: it's the effort of not resorting to "OY SHUT UP YOU NIMWITS AND STICK TO THE TOPIC" and being civil that takes the majority of brain CPU for me sometimes
<IdleOne> I think we need to add "OY SHUT UP YOU NIMWITS AND STICK TO THE TOPIC" to the topic in #u
<IdleOne> and -ot
<IdleOne> wait, -ot has no "topic"
<rww> Sure it does. Tomorrow's topic is "What is your favourite spelling of "favorite"?"
<rww> I am so droll.
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> I like that
<rww> Oh, also, I'm keeping track of +e in #ubuntu and copying ones that aren't removed properly by FloodBots to LjL. So if anyone else tends to remove stale +e entries, take a vacation on that for a little while :)
<IdleOne> you got it
<Myrtti> rww: banforward? ;-)
<rww> Myrtti: can't, -cn isn't +F
<rww> That was my thought though, yes.
<Myrtti> awww
<rww> Relatedly, "Continuing to speak in another language: kick+forward to loco channel" ~ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines is neither common practice nor generally possible. Someone want to update it with what's generally actually done? (+q? I don't know.)
<Flannel> rww: We try and do that when possible, only after it's apparent they won't get the picture.  Otherwise, you just have to stop them from disrupting #u
<Flannel> (and when doing that, you kick, not remove, so any auto-rejoin scripts trigger and rejoin them... to their language channel)
<Flannel> But only rarely does it get to that point
<Myrtti> he seems not to get the point
<Flannel> rww: something else you can try is to join [language channel] and ask someone to join #u and "fly them in"
<rww> hrm. could banforward them to -irc and try there. less disruptive.
 * rww facepalms
<rww> or #ubuntu-hk, which has ops on ubuntu member cloak. That might work
<rww> s/hk/tw/
<rww> alrighty, now they're there. let's see what happens.
<rww> ... someone said /join #ubuntu-cn and they /quit. roflfacepalm
<rww> http://rww.name/arvut.txt :|
<jussi> rww: have you had a word?
<rww> I said something along the lines of it not being a good idea last month when he was doing it a few times a day. If he starts up again, I guess I'll have to be more pointed about it.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> So much misinformation in #ubuntu, too tired to correct all of it...
<cdbs> Jordan_U: :(
<cdbs> Channel keeping, especially #ubuntu, involvs the use of eagle eyes :)
<cdbs> yesterday someone flooded, and no one noticed that someone in between the flood lines had also said the f word in a bad context
<cdbs> had to /kb
<cdbs> around 3 minutes after the flood :(
<jussi> cdbs: did you talk to the person first?  generally its better to have a chat with them before kicking/banning, especially if they are not continually doing it.
<cdbs> jussi: his exact sentence was: 'fuck you all and Ubuntu' or something similar
<cdbs> I remember having seen Pici kb a person for saying: Ubuntu f***ing sucks on #ubuntu
<cdbs> around a month ago
<jussi> cdbs: ahh, a remove in the first instance is best there - they dont usually come back. If is just someone getting grumbly because somethign doesnt work, having a quick pm about their language can be helpful
<cdbs> jussi: as I said, that was his first sentence. okay, will take care of it from the next time onwards
<maco> jussi: could you look at the logs from #ubuntu-us-dc the last couple days and tell me if you also find this new visitor a bit odd?
<jussi> maco: link?
<jussi> (Im on limited time
<jussi> )
<Myrtti> he is
<Myrtti> also probably in early teens
<maco> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/12/09/%23ubuntu-us-dc.html
<maco> has been joining and just asks for people to talk on skype every time, today with a "so what are you wearing?" which really O_o
<Myrtti> perhaps you need to really spell it out for him, although the channel is quite low traffic to serve as a training place for irc etiquette
<maco> can locobots do the ubottu factoids?
<maco> like, can i call !guidelines in there?
<cdbs> maco: yup
<cdbs> maco: loco bots are synced every 24 hours
<maco> ok
<cdbs> I mean, their factoid DB is synced
<cdbs> maco: Which loco team are you in?
<maco> dc
<maco> and soon to be pa
<cdbs> :o
<cdbs> Us teams :)
<maco> yes
<jpds> maco: Call their bluff.
<Myrtti> oh lord
<Myrtti> actually, now that I think of it
<Myrtti> he was banevading.
<Myrtti> is chouchou cheating on a test or what is he asking?
<Tm_T> something like that it seems
<jussi> ubuntu tweak... is that yeat another automatix clone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641474 :(
<Myrtti> jussi: you're out of touch, my friend
<Myrtti> ubuntu tweak was the helper app that was discussed before I had my hiatus and popey had talked to the developer
<jussi> Myrtti: no, just confused, I never remember all the different ones
<Myrtti> the semilegitimate one
<jussi> oh. so it doesnt have --force-yes ?
<Tm_T> keeps messing things up though, AFAIR
<Myrtti> I'd be more worried about Perfectbuntu 5
<Tm_T> well that's the name I haven't heard of
<Tm_T> s/the/a/ possibly
<Myrtti> I heard about it yesterday
<Myrtti> or day before
<Myrtti> "Is Ubuntu simple enough for newbies? Honestly, I think it is, but with the disclaimer that having a managed solution using Ubuntu is always going to be “easier”. That being said, take one solution picking up where Automatix and EasyUbuntu left off. This solution is a bash script called Perfectbuntu."
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get -y -m install ubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> :-|
<jussi> another one....
<Myrtti> # Install gksudo (which is required to run Perfectbuntu 5.0+ on KDE)
<Myrtti> 	echo -n "gksudo was not found, trying to install gksudo." >> $LOGFILE
<Myrtti> 	kdesudo --comment "$GKMSG" "apt-get --force-yes -y -f -m install gksu"
<Myrtti> BRILLIANT
<Tm_T> aaand why they cannot use kdesudo then? (:
<Tm_T> not to mention, installing gksu, not gksudo
<Myrtti> apt-get --force-yes -y -f -m -q install "w64codecs"
<Myrtti> "merry christmas"
<Myrtti> popey: wth, that website has Ubuntu UK podcast logo on the bottom
<Myrtti> "Perfectbuntu is mainly programmed by Robbie Ferguson of Category5 Technology TV."
<Pici> Ugh. Has that person never heard of doing functions in bash?
<Pici> Besides the fact that its bound to break your system, its a great example of what not to do programmatically. DRY please.
<Pici> slow today.
<LjL> Grumpici
<IdleOne> Morning :/
 * IdleOne sips coffee and deletes emails
<topyli> perfectubuntu? do we need another factoid?
<topyli> "just say no"
<LjL> topyli: you seen my repo?
<topyli> LjL: i took alook with a browser when whe last talked about it
<LjL> topyli: ah but that was just a test, and it didn't work from F-Droid. now it's public, and has 150 programs compiled. http://ljl.byethost24.com/fdroid
<topyli> great!
<LjL> topyli: you will need to upgrade F-Droid to the latest version to use it, though (but it also has a web interface)
<LjL> topyli: the bug where it crashed after installing apps was also fixed
<LjL> meh, i'm really haunted by this GoPro camera
<LjL> since i visited their website, to give it as a present to a friend, now every single ad i see on the web is about it
<topyli> :)
<LjL> wait
<LjL> this is not #Ubuntu-offtopic is it?
 * LjL blushes
<topyli> nope :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: googleearth is <reply> Google Earth is  available, for free (only as in price). Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth . See !repos for enabling Multiverse repository.
<LjL> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is  available, for free (only as in price). Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager. See !repos for enabling Multiverse repository.
<IdleOne> just added the link to wiki, wiki has been edited.
<LjL> oh if there's a wiki, i'd make it more prominent, like this
<IdleOne> google-earth package is available in all supported version in multiverse
<IdleOne> errr googleearth-package
<LjL> !no googleearth is <reply> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no googleearth is <reply> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<IdleOne> LjL: looks good to me
<IdleOne> left the old medibuntu stuff there for posterity
<IdleOne> on the wiki
<LjL> myself i'm not too happy with Multiverse adding such entirely closed source packages :\
<IdleOne> LjL: our is not to judge lest ye be judged ourselves.
<IdleOne> ours*
<IdleOne> I like that things work. I am not so concerned for open/closed source
<IdleOne> now, all we need is someone to add it to the bot.
<Pici> !no googleearth is <reply> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<IdleOne> Thank you
<Pici> no
<Pici> problem
<IdleOne> is it just me or when someone asks how to edit source list, you want to know what/why?
<Pici> Its not just you.
<IdleOne> So when people just give the answer without knowing what the user is going to do :/
<IdleOne> Let's just keep pointing people to download debs instead of making it easy for them with a recommended and supported way
<IdleOne> errr I need more coffee
<charlie-tca> how do I put a ban in after they ran off?
<charlie-tca> <some1> sup bitches, can I ask teh questionz on herz?
<charlie-tca> * some1 (625506b5@gateway/web/freenode/ip.98.85.6.181) has left #xubuntu ("I do have a bigger one")
<IdleOne> /mode +b *!*@98.85.6.181
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<IdleOne> but they seem to be the same user using proxies. probably won't stop them from getting back in.
<charlie-tca> I see. Well, worth trying, I hope
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> I don't think you even need to set the bans, looks like they got bored and left, they haven't returned
<IdleOne> up to you
<IdleOne> :)
<charlie-tca> Hoping they stay away. But we seeing more of this for some reason
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> false alarm
<IdleOne> I jumped to quick
<IdleOne> yay in spanish too
<IdleOne> should we change the link in !samba from https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html to https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html?
<Pici> I've left all the serverguide links point to the LTS.
<Tm_T> how much they differ?
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I don't think they differ at all
<IdleOne> but ok leave at LTS
<IdleOne> probably better anyway
<Tm_T> better especially if they shouldn't differ that much
<IdleOne> yeah I didn't check but I doubt there was that much change in server from 10.04 to 10.10
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-10
<rww> the +q *!*@gateway/web/* in #ubuntu should possibly be +q *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* instead. As far as I know, the FloodBots don't deal with other web gateways (a couple of users of which are in #ubuntu), do they?
<LjL> right but the other gateways are simply banned
<rww> ok
<LjL> i'm ready and willing to make the bots deal with more of them if there's a demand, any demand, and the gateway meets certain conditions
<LjL> (namely, providing the host in the realname field)
<LjL> rww: keep in mind i started making the bots do this as a way to let gateway users *back in* after they had been banned by default for a long time
<rww> I forgot about other gateways not doing hostnames in realname. Makes sense to keep that out.
<LjL> actually i think a few of them do, i've just never had anyone requesting access from any
<LjL> actually i have had emma request access from one, and added it
 * rww ponders irccloud.com
<rww> I wonder if the ident part of their hostmasks are tied to the account.
<LjL> even if they are, that's too much of a hassle to cover
<LjL> it's host or nothing :P
<rww> I know. Mainly curious in case they ever wander into other channels.
<rww> gord: awaynicks are bad :(
<gord> they are
<elky> bad gord
<rww> no pony
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, beegoo44 said: ubottu: What is a bot?
<gord> never get pony anyway, why bother being good if ponies are always taken away? all stick no carrot make gord a sad boy
<LjL> you sound like wastrel
<IdleOne> A MINUTE, IT WAS FROZEN A MINUTE!
<IdleOne> OMG reboot and call your ISP
<rww> This is clearly a case for the RCMP
<IdleOne> and CSIS
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !gnutella =~ s/, !Limewire//
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, limewire is <alias> frostwire
<Pici> I missed.
<rww> speedy rww is speedy
<Pici> I also missed and removed the wrong person ;)
<rww> Ye gods, this week.
<IdleOne> got your hands full tonight
<Pici> yeah, this wikileaks stuff just brings the trolls out.
<IdleOne> I meant in -ot but that too
<rww> YAY
<rww> bazhang: I assume you noticed because I banforwarded someone from #ubuntu over there. We ran out of different ways to say "type /join #ubuntu", so I got creative; feel free to thwap me if it caused any confusion.
<rww> s/#ubuntu"/#ubuntu-cn"/
<Jordan_U> rww: When you ban foreward someone for that purpose how exactly does it work. Do you have to kick them and hope they try to join again, or are they forewarded immediately?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: It only forwards them on join, so they have to re-join to be forwarded
<Jordan_U> That's what I was afraid of.
<rww> In this particular instance, the user kept /quitting and rejoining (I think their client autojoined #ubuntu, which was part of the confusion), so it wasn't too problematic ;)
<popey> @btlogin
<mneptok> @ka-ching
<mneptok> OMG COINS JUST CAME OUT OF MY LAPTOP
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> rww, thanks
<Jordan_U> Why didn't one of the floodbots quiet horsenounaway before idoru killed them? Just not fast enough?
<Pici> Hrm.  did someone unmute the floodbots in #kubuntu?
<IdleOne> not me
<LjL> parently
<IdleOne> didn't know they were muted
<LjL> they need to be
<IdleOne> I can't there anyway
<IdleOne> but good to know
<Pici> Only the opped one is supposed to be able to talk.
<Pici> I just fixed it.
<IdleOne> that makes sense
<IdleOne> flooding with 4 bots when you want to tell someone not to flood is LOL
<LjL> that sometimes happens anyway, tbh :P
<LjL> and yeah it's a bit lol, but who am i to stop people from having a bit of lol
<IdleOne> exactly
<IdleOne> heh
<tsimpson> it probably happened during the mass ban removal
<LjL> you know initially the bots were slated to be called Conquest, War, Famine and Death
<LjL> i remember i actually checked all the nicks could be dropped
<jpds> Cool.
 * Pici keeps an eye on OpenVMS in #u
<rww> 'morning
<LjL> 'evening
<Pici> 'afternoon
<Pici> I sense trolls
<bazhang> codenomics?
<Pici> Not just.
<Pici> OpenVMS keeps popping in
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> banforward to here?
<Pici> Please.
<cdbs> bazhang: you beat me!
<cdbs> the only thing I didn't do was come here and ask what to do :_
<bazhang> cdbs, I have a banforward template already written out and saved
<cdbs> bazhang: and it appeared that when I wrote out that line and pressed enter, the thing came up, with the exception that it had 'by bazhang' at the end and not 'by cdbs'
<Pici> I have too many things rattling in my brain.
<cdbs> bazhang: BTW, I am bilalakhtar if you are confused :)
<bazhang> cdbs, yep I guessed from your cloak :)
<bazhang> alabd, hi
<alabd> Good day all , hi 2 you
<alabd> IdleOne:  hello
<IdleOne> hello alabd
<IdleOne> alabd: Can we help you ?
<bazhang> alabd, how can we assist you
<bazhang> whoops
<alabd> IdleOne: did ops labor the issue ?
<IdleOne> alabd: I don't have any new information concerning your ban
<alabd> IdleOne:  who should be asked for ?
<IdleOne> alabd: I would have to say that for now the ban will remain.
<IdleOne> alabd: you can email the IRCC and ask them if you like
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> contact info is on the above link
<alabd> IdleOne:  why ? you have asked ops to check my behavior in ubuntu-ir or not
<IdleOne> alabd: I have and they have not given me any new information
<IdleOne> you can email the IRCC and request that they update you directly
<alabd> IdleOne:  which email exactly ?
<tsimpson> the address is on the page linked
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  alabd that link
<alabd> yes there are more than one email which email ?
<tsimpson> the first
<alabd> thanks everyone
<alabd> god bless you
<IdleOne> welcome alabd
<IdleOne> thank you two
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (You've)
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (You`ve)
<Seveas> nobody awake?
<bazhang> now we are!
<Seveas> --> You`ve (~ariel@ip-89-174-124-157.multimo.pl) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> * You`ve got mail, type /server 1 to read it.
<rww> dealt with it
<rww> IdleOne didn't feel like it, I guess :\
<IdleOne> Did it really need a ban?
<IdleOne> or even a +q
<bazhang> not klined?
<IdleOne> he said it one time
<IdleOne> was going to point to guidelines
<rww> Pretty sure the user knew before they said it that it wasn't a good idea.
 * rww shrugs, will remove +q in a few days
<tsimpson> that's not a mistake, it's a deliberate attempt to force people to disconnect
<rww> ^
<IdleOne> but it isn't harmful, that's why I didn't act right away
<LjL> you`ve eh
<LjL> clever
<tsimpson> it's no different from a dcc exploit, just less direct
<Pici> IdleOne: I think you're looking at the wrong line.
<IdleOne> * You`ve got mail, type /server 1 to read it.
<IdleOne> that ^^
<Pici> yes
<LjL> yes that's an exploit of people's brains
<Pici> Its intended to be malicious.
<IdleOne> malicious but not harmful to your system
<LjL> neither is DCC SEND etc
<tsimpson> that's not the point, it's disruptive to the channel
<IdleOne> agreed
<rww> i wonder where all the DCC SEND people went.
<IdleOne> I see your points and I raise you APPLE PIE!
<Pici> rww: I don't.
<LjL> rww: nickspamming?
<rww> probably
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-11
<Pici> that was original.
<zhxk> stuff, help: someone as a manager to #ubuntu-cn baned my ip just because of a little angry freedom speech
<bazhang> zhxk, what you were pasting all over just last week?
<zhxk> thats the freedom speech
<tonyyarusso> zhxk: a) #ubuntu-cn is not managed by this channel, b) you are required to follow the channel guidelines anywhere on IRC.
<bazhang> zhxk, #ubuntu-irc is the place to address this, by the way
<zhxk> stories
 * tonyyarusso didn't see those pastes, but HIGHLY doubts anything described as "angry freedom speech" (whatever that is) and "stories" could possibly be on-topic for a support channel
<bazhang> zhxk, /join #ubuntu-irc and /msg their ops
<Pici> Hes been a problem in #ubuntu in the past.
<Pici> And in #freenode
 * rww ponders "FloodBot9" in #ubuntu
<bazhang> * [FloodBot9] (~root@118.172.33.48.adsl.dynamic.totbb.net): Suttiwit
<tonyyarusso> I've seen that tactic before.
<bazhang> I'd have banned him in #ubuntu if I've could have read the format at the time.
<bazhang> err I
<rww> and OpenVMS wandered in as "Floodbot8". I take it there's an active trollpit somewhere.
<bazhang> * [FloodBot8] (~Machine0@cdm-75-109-71-162.asbnva.dh.suddenlink.net): Wintervenom
<rww> Ormie was the other Floodbotposter, btw.
<IdleOne> Floodbotposter??
<bazhang> nice catch
<bazhang> floodbot9
<rww> Floodboster? I don't know, I'm not good at smashing words together.
<bazhang> suttiwit ^^
<IdleOne> he joined as floodbot9?
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> he can seek support elsewhere
<bazhang> he and openvms seem to be tag-trolling
<IdleOne> I got openvms banned already for floodbot8
<IdleOne> they should no better then to impersonate official channel bots
<tonyyarusso> rww: I believe you were going for "Floodposter"
<rww> that works
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne should know the difference between homonymns.
<bazhang> nymns!
<tonyyarusso> guess I had an extra n in there.
<IdleOne> your going to make me look it up
<tonyyarusso> AAAAUUUUUUGGGH
<bazhang> sound alikes
<tonyyarusso> He did it again :(
<rww> whowhat
<IdleOne> wherewho
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne.  Using the wrong words.
<tonyyarusso> And here I thought Canucks had better educations.
<IdleOne> ok splain it to me teach
<IdleOne> what words did I use wrong
<rww> your
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: "no" != "know".  "your" != "you're"
<IdleOne> ahh, hell. 1 beer and I am all stupid type
<IdleOne> fine. no more drikning fro me
<IdleOne> btw you guys realize I do it to keep you on your toes
<IdleOne> if not for me who would you correct
<rww> IdleOne: ikonia
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> we take shifts
<IdleOne> it's my time
<bazhang> turn
<IdleOne> listen correct my spelling, correct my grammar. DON"T tell me what I meant :P
<rww> !iui
<rww> still needs making :(
<tonyyarusso> internationalized user interface?
<IdleOne> funny thing is I haven't had a drink in months, not even that 1 beer I mentioned up there. /me was pretending/lying/faking it
<IdleOne> wait
<IdleOne> I just proved my lack of edumacation didn't I?
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<IdleOne> k
<tonyyarusso> nxt ul b all lik, tlkin lik sum ideeut tween w a nu fon
<IdleOne> need a vowel?
<rww> u and a and i and e are vowels
<rww> also o
<IdleOne> look who went to high school
<IdleOne> show off
<rww> also sometimes y i think i don't know
<bazhang> yes
<IdleOne> I used to have a really lame leet talk script
<IdleOne> wonder if it'll work in xchat
<rww> ubottu needs @moonphase
<tonyyarusso> haha
<IdleOne> hehe
<tonyyarusso> rww: this data seems surprisingly hard to get with a script
<rww> why you need script
<rww> isn't it calculateable from the current date
<tonyyarusso> I suppose you should in theory be able to do that.
<tonyyarusso> Not sure it's easier though :P
<tonyyarusso> that would still be a script though, of course
<rww> it's pretty easy. you only need to know 1) the moon phase on one date, 2) the period of moon phase cycling, 3) arithmetic
<rww> Flannel figured it out for me a while back when I was graphing ops calls as a function of moon phase, iirc.
 * tonyyarusso scripts it up
 * tonyyarusso wonders how to divide a timedelta by a timedelta
<IdleOne> samurai sword
<tonyyarusso> rww: Apparently the velocity of the moon has significant variation, as I suspected, but the arithmetic way should be close enough for our purposes.
<IdleOne> the speed the moon orbits earth is not constant?
<IdleOne> interesting
<Archbuntu> SUP My NIGGAS!  WHERE THE BITCHES AT!??
<IdleOne> Archbuntu: Can we help you. Also please don't swear or use racial slurs
<Archbuntu> O SORRY WRONG CHANEL
<IdleOne> Archbuntu: Please read the topic and specifically the part about not idling in here. Thanks.
<Archbuntu> OOOO MAH BAD!  K PEACE OUT DAWG
<IdleOne> managed to change his ident but doesn't know how to join a channel
<IdleOne> errr ip not ident
<rww> HAY HI I TRIP OVER NETWORK CABLE IT CHANGE IPEES HOW U
<Ormie> Hello
<IdleOne> thank you Ormie
<Ormie> IdleOne: Yo are very welcome
<IdleOne> The reason I banned you earlier is because you joined #ubuntu with the nick floodbot9 and that is IMO a bad idea
<IdleOne> impersonating a channel bot or channel op is never good
<Ormie> You know i want you to check my home work for me please?
<IdleOne> Ormie: what?
<Ormie> 111111111x111111111=12345678987654321 Is it correct?
<IdleOne> ok, I see this is not going to be productive
<rww> Ormie: yes
<Ormie> Thanks and now where am i?
<IdleOne> you are now in #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> Ormie: Can I trust that you plan on following the channel guidelines?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ormie> What is the diffrent bettwen ubuntu and ubuntu-ops
<Ormie> My english is not that good
<IdleOne> Ormie: Please read the link ubottu just posted
<rww> Ormie: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. #ubuntu-ops is the channel where operators in Ubuntu's core channels reside.
<Ormie> rww: Could you make it easier to understand beacause my english is not realy good
<IdleOne> your English was fine two days ago when you were looking for help installing google earth
<IdleOne> your english is fine enough for you to figure out changing your ip
<maco> er i dont think ip changing requires english..
<IdleOne> true
<Ormie> IdleOne: I don't speak much enlish so i am not good at english now
<rww> IdleOne: mind if I have a try?
<IdleOne> please
<rww> Ormie: IdleOne took you out of #ubuntu because you changed your name to 'FloodBot9'. Copying our channel bots is confusing and not allowed, so don't do it again.
<rww> Ormie: Also, when you're in Ubuntu channels, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Ormie: Do you understand these two things?
<Ormie> IdleOne: How do you ban people Professor IdleOne?
<Ormie> rww: ye.....yes
<rww> Ormie: Alright. Please feel free to go back to #ubuntu. Remember that if you don't follow the IRC Guidelines and we have to talk to you again about it, you'll stop being able to go into #ubuntu for a while.
<Ormie> rww: You know i am starting to have some fun here can i be here for a few moments
<Ormie> Where is idleOne?
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<IdleOne> I removed the ban I set, you can /part this channel and then /join #ubuntu
<Ormie> How can you ban people?
<Ormie> No don't answer i know
<maco> by being an operator
<Ormie> dude i want to be an operator
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<IdleOne> I have seen crazier things happen
<rww> IdleOne becoming an op, for example
<IdleOne> yeah
<Ormie> IdleOne: What is crazy?
<IdleOne> wanting to become an op
<IdleOne> but I wish you luck.
<Ormie> Dude Please i want to be op
<IdleOne> Ormie: we are done in here so please part this channel as we do not allow non-ops to idle here
<rww> Ormie: then read the links that ubottu said
<IdleOne> look at the link ubottu just gave you
<Ormie> Goodbye all my friends i'm sure gonna miss you
<IdleOne> err script fail. didn't remove when I set the forward
<bazhang> if someone wants to help walk ormie through setting up his operator application, he's in -irc; I am off for a bit
<ubottu> AlertEye called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tonyyarusso> wha?  #ubuntu lacks ChanServ.
<bazhang> so does #kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> And, I seem unable to add bans?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<bazhang> but you opped up
<tonyyarusso> Yes, I did.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I can *remove* bans...
<bazhang> perhaps the banlist is full and the floodbots are not telling us
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I can add bans, just not THIS one, apparently.
<tonyyarusso> All right, I give up.  FYI, cokecig@66-168-255-112.static.mtgm.al.charter.com was spamming channel advertisement in #python a bit ago, might circle around.
<bazhang> looks like openmike
<bazhang> the floodbots already got him I thought
<bazhang> yep
<tonyyarusso> Oooh
<tonyyarusso> In that case, catch up bantracker!
<bazhang> ormie was the one sockpuppeting as suttiwit and asking to be an op not too long ago
<Jordan_U> It's probably innocent but a931bw may be phishing.
<elky> what makes you say that?
<elky> oh, -ot
<elky> phix == thefeds iirc
<Jordan_U> If you could get someone to *send* a text it can automatically cause a charge to be made to your phone's account, e.g. the texts for charity and bad puns.
<Jordan_U> But that doesn't sound like you would be able to make enough to be worth phishing that way.
<elky> Jordan_U, ok, i was mostly trying to get you to explain the accusation in the flow of this channel.
<Jordan_U> To make things easier to follow, a931bw has been asking for someone in the UK, when asked why he responded: 03:08 < a931bw> registering somewhere and there is : half of your password will be sent by text message to this phone
 * elky feeds him some rope.
<Jordan_U> elky: I wouldn't go so far as to assume it's phishing and accuse. I have never heard of a scam like this, and I can't see a way of making enough to be worthwile.
<elky> i'm not
<Jordan_U> I'm pretty sure that if it just involved filing in the person's number on a web form, and having them recieve the text (i.e. no text sent by the person, only recieved) that there's no way their account could be billed.
<elky> are you actually reading what i've said in -ot?
<Jordan_U> It's 3:30 AM for me, so I'm not at my best.
<elky> and btw, you can be subscribed to godonlyknowswhat that will cost lots of moneys to receive texts.
<elky> and no, it doesn't require you to do anything
<Jordan_U> Yes, but you would notice 500 texts sent to your phone.
<elky> sure, but this is the point after you've given your number out.
<Jordan_U> And I don't see how anyone could profit from that, just troll.
<elky> who says it's for profit?r
<elky> "for the lulz" means more to most trolls than money
<Jordan_U> Yes, but I would feel much worse having let someone unwittingly be charged money than having let someone troll "for the lulz".
<elky> you're assuming the result differs there
<Jordan_U> And in the case of trolling the person would at least learn a lesson to be more carefull in the future.
<Jordan_U> elky: Being charged £20 a month for years (depending on how closely the person reads their bills) will cost much more than texting spam ever could.
<Jordan_U> But it seems like it was innocent, and whoever helped them is probably now alerted to pay attention to their bill.
<elky> Jordan_U, i think you need to go to bed.
<Jordan_U> elky: I agree, thank you :)
<jrib> hi, am I missing something or are recent #ubuntu logs not to be found at irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<elky> recent as in since when?
<jrib> I checked december 3rd, 10th, and 11th
<jrib> They seem to stop appearing on November 28
<elky> ouch. um, poke the sysadmins channel and submit an rt
<elky> we can't actually do anything other than that ourselves
<elky> unless someone like jpds spots this
 * elky whistles innocently
<jrib> "rt"?
<elky> @ubuntu.com
<elky> (request tracker)
<elky> afaik the log bots are managed by the IS team in canonical, and the IS team look at the rt when they're trying to avoid scrubbing the toilets with a toothbrush.
<jrib> ah
<jrib> I'll send the e-mail and see what happens I guess
<elky> :)
<jrib> now this means I have to type my question from scratch again :(
<elky> you lack copy-paste?
<elky> are you still using an iFailPhone?
<jrib> elky: nah, my question I asked on December 3rd
<elky> ah
<elky> did nobody respond on any of those days?
 * elky has been travelling abroad for work the past fortnight, and hence offgrid a lot
<jrib> I only asked on the 3rd.  I had found a related bug report and included it in my question I think
<jrib> I'm pretty sure I can upgrade if I remove my nvidia drivers, but I'd rather not...
<elky> jussi, might i suggest that there be a nagios or icinga set up for the various things like this? It wouldn't take much to do a check to see if $prev_day exists for #ubuntu, for example.
<elky> could also do a check on the floodbot hosts.
<jrib> oh well I have an hour to kill... let me break my system...
<elky> heh
<jrib> and upgrades going... weird
<LjL> hey j, want some help breaking the system? i'm good at it
<jrib> LjL: is this going to mess up my system at all?
<jrib> I like that quote
<LjL> heh
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (fruitwerks bot/annoyscript)
<LjL> maybe that's better as a forward to here as he might not realize he has a script enabled in the first place
<blackest> hi i tried to join #ubuntu and found i was banned any idea why that might be I'm not in the habit of misbehaving
<LjL> hi
<blackest> hi Ljl
<LjL> bazhang: your ban
<LjL> blackest: you might possibly have been caught in a subnet ban. please wait until the person who set the ban comes up
<blackest> how would i know who that was havent been on irc for months
<LjL> blackest: he'll show up himself, don't worry. or other ops may try to find out what happened.
<LjL> i can only do so much, as i'm not an op in #ubuntu
<blackest> ok thanks i was looking for someone and hoped they mght be on their
<blackest> there  even thanks
<LjL> someone who might be on #ubuntu you mean? you know you can check with /whois anyway?
<blackest> would that return the channel he is on ?
<LjL> no, not unless he's set -i, but everyone is +i by default
<LjL> but you can always start a private conversation
<blackest> well whois returns his name
<LjL>  /whois name name (with the name twice) should also tell you when he last spoke, so you can decide whether it's worth trying to contact him now
<LjL> if so, then /query name should open a private message window
<blackest> cool thanks i've used irc on and off for years but i never remember the commnds
<LjL> would someone kindly check the bantracker for whether blackest's ban was intended on him?
<blackest> I've a feeling its not since every time my ip shows up as dublin and i'm in cork
<LjL> i have a feeling it's not too, since it's a pretty broad ban that covers a lot of IPs
<topyli> not by nick, username, or ip unless my search fails
<topyli> well username is common enough to be discarded i suppose
<blackest> i usually use blackest_knight
<topyli> ah there is a ban on the ip
<LjL> the relevant ban is *!*@92.251.*threembb.ie
<blackest> great thats about 77,000 banned any way found the guy i was looking for
<blackest> thanks for your help guys
<LjL> (and then they complain about my open proxy banforwarding ;\)
<LjL> blackest: sorry for the trouble
<blackest> no worries i've been around long enough not to get upset
<jpds> elky: You will find that the RT is quite clean of remaining tickets at the moment.
<jpds> elky / jrib: I believe the situation is that the raw logs are there, however the sheer quantity of logs means that HTML generation takes a little while longer.
<jrib> jpds: raw logs don't seem to be there
<jrib> ubuntulog isn't in #ubuntu atm
<jpds> jrib: raw logs are moved across when HTML is done.
<jrib> jpds: ah
<jpds> Oh, cool.
<nhandler> elky: Maybe make that suggestion to Canonical. We have no access, so anything we do on our side to check about logs would still need to end up getting sent to Canonical to sort out.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, pumba_ said: ubottu, the problem is that there's not an exact and solely answer...
<jpds> nhandler: Hmm.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, VillageIdiot said: !42 is not 42
<Myrtti> troll is trolling
<Pici> maybe if we ignore it he'll go away.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from RoboIRC)
<Myrtti> !guidelines > Solnce
<Myrtti> topyli: damn ;-)
<Pici> I wouldn't expect much, he was trolling #freenode earlier
<Myrtti> me neither
<topyli> well, they asked
<Myrtti> Pici: it will, cause next time I'll ban 'im
<Myrtti> topyli: are you going to remove im too?
<Myrtti> or what is your logic
<LjL> making him stop steaking while keeping a pretence of not having banned him?
<topyli> he left as i expected
<IdleOne> scare tactic, he is pointing the missiles at him with the threat of launching
<IdleOne> Lunch!
<Myrtti> I guess that works...
<Myrtti> now just have to keep eyes peeled for other channels
<Myrtti> holaaaaa
<rww> HI HAY SIR
<Pici> I WANT THIS UBUNTU
<rww> MY BUNTY BROKE
<LjL> noooo :(
<Pici> yesssss
<LjL> this way no one ever learns the urls :(
<Pici> But now we know if people click them
<Pici> http://goo.gl/info/TAyvJ#week
<Pici> Plus the topic is a lot shorter
<LjL> i see, but i don't like it, it looks so much less professional :(
<topyli> LjL: maybe you should speak in the meetings more :)
<LjL> not if i care about my blood pressure
<tsimpson> LjL: it doesn't matter anyway, no one reads the topic ;)
<topyli> the only channel i know where people read the topic is -ot
<mneptok> 22:35 -!- mneptok changed the topic of #unix to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuaiLIUQz5M
<mneptok> happy holidays :)
<LjL> btw since at this point i've felt compelled to read the meeting logs
<LjL> why instead of having yet another boring official document about bot style guides
<LjL> whoever feels the need for style in the bot doesn't just edit the factoids to that effect
<LjL> because you know, i've been doing that since 2006
<LjL> it's why a large number of factoids show my name when you !- them
<LjL> sometimes doing things is better than writing collegial, well-thought documents about doing things
<tsimpson> simple: if more people have edit right, and so more people edit factoids, I'd rather they did it "right" than have to go through all the factoids and edit them
<topyli> LjL may have a wiki-style point there. wikis don't always deteriotate to a mess, although they sometimes do
<LjL> tsimpson: you do remember that initially, bot editing was open to *everyone*
<topyli> the factoids may be more important than you think though LjL, people actually rely on them to do pretty critical stuff on their systems
<LjL> instead of being discussed which select few it should be restricted to, while all the suggestions get ignored
<tsimpson> yep, twice in fact
<tsimpson> though no one knew the second time
<topyli> LjL: it's not a good idea to refer to what things were like in the beginning. they are different now that ubuntu is big
<LjL> topyli: if i didn't think they were very important i'd not have spent between 2006 and 2008 going through them daily
<LjL> yes they're crap
<LjL> good factoid suggestions get systematically ignored
<topyli> they do, agreed
<LjL> and when people come here asking about it you go "ignored? when were they ignored? can you provide logs?"
<tsimpson> that's a different issue to the one we discussed in -meeting
<LjL> and the factoids, and for that matter http://help.ubuntu.com/, have become an utter joke
<tsimpson> but related, yeah
<LjL> while everyone is busy making styleguides about them
<tsimpson> I don't want anything complex, just a general format guide
<tsimpson> based on what they are already like
<topyli> LjL: if we're going to give edit rights to lots of new people, don't you think it's a good idea to have some documentation on how to do it?
<topyli> i don't have access, if i'm going to be granted it i would like to know how it's done
<LjL> having some documentation is not a bad idea
<LjL> i'm just reacting to what i feel is behind it
<LjL> but for instance i think it's an even better idea if new editors *ask* things and they're coached kindly and professionally by whoever is around to do it that knows. just like it would be nice if good suggestions were accepted into the bot by whoever is around that can put them there.
<IdleOne> yeah not so crazy about all the goo.gl shortlinks
<LjL> things that somehow just don't seem to happen. then perhaps i'm wrong to put it down to what i feel is an excessive eagerness to write guides and regulations, but it's human to try to find a culprit
<rww> Policy is the enthusiasm killer. Policy is the little death that brings total inaction.
<LjL> well the real reason i don't like the shortlinks is that i've always (and yes, this has come up before) seen it as a point of honor of #ubuntu compared to other channels on #freenode that its ops were careful to keep the topic short by being clever, while not crushing the links
<LjL> real links that mean something are professional
<LjL> 37s292D#" is nto
<IdleOne> I feel more comfortable clicking a link that has some actual words in it
<IdleOne> 37s292D# doesn't instill confidence in me or make we want to click it
<Pici> .__.
<IdleOne> telling people to "read the topic" is going to be a joke now
<Pici> Its not like we just threw links up there with no descriptions.
<IdleOne> Pici: I know, but I rather click on wiki.ubuntu.com/Guidelines the goo.gl/gooblygoo
<jrib> I don't like the short links either
<IdleOne> seeing the ubuntu.com for one makes it seem in my mind more official.
<topyli> i don't think documentation on how to edit factoids will make new editors any less likely to ask for help from more experienced ones
<Pici> I still ask for input and I'm trapped in the factoid factory.
<IdleOne> Leave the topic as is if you wish but IMHO it looks bad
<Pici> We can revisit it later.
<topyli> sure
<Pici> Theres only been 4 clicks for the guidelines anyway, and its probably all of you based on the countries: http://goo.gl/info/cEF1w#day
<topyli> meanwhile, please complain on the mailing list
<IdleOne> Why do we need to keep track of the number of clicks. We getting paid for them?
<Pici> yes
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> IdleOne: Actually we wanted to see if we could track if people actually read the topic.
<topyli> we don't need to keep track. but i think it's useful to know if anybody really do click them
<IdleOne> well, I am not trying to start a war over this. just wanted to say i didn't like the color of paint chosen :)
<Jordan_U> Pici: If #grub is any reference, very few people actually read the channel topic.
<LjL> topyli: why don't you take the complain to the mailing list attitude to the mailing list
<topyli> heh
<topyli> the mailing list really is better though, it's more forgiving to timezones and allows everyone to chip in better
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-12
<rww> fyi, wwww in #ubuntu has been previously removed for attitude and !ot problems. I'm about to go afk, but someone should keep an eye on him.
<IdleOne> will do
<IdleOne> he had a point about why telnet is packaged
<IdleOne> do people still use telnet ?
<LjL> sure i do
<Pici> telnet nethack.alt.org
<rww> Bear in mind that LjL also uses PHP.
<IdleOne> ok but you guys also know what your doing
<ljl-telnet> hi
<IdleOne> omg
<IdleOne> kill it
<IdleOne> before it grows
<ljl-telnet> so what, should it not be packaged because some people don't know what they're doing?
<rww> IdleOne: you're
<IdleOne> yes mine
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> thank you rww
<ljl-telnet> mind you, i guess for all intents and purposes, netcat is better
<rww> Someone file an LP bug to remove all telnetd from the archive and make transition packages for openssh-server
<IdleOne> ljl-telnet: you have a good point
<ljl-telnet> but telnet is sorta more standard i imagine *shrug*
<Pici> telnet servers are useful if you don't want to require any sort of authentication at all.
<ljl-telnet> like in telnet games!
<mneptok> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<bazhang> IdleOne, wrong person
<bazhang> wwww is 'st' known issue in the past
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !lies =~ s/factoids/mc44/
<bazhang> sebikul, hi
<IdleOne> stop scaring them
<IdleOne> I got some nerve to talk
<rww> Anyone around who has working Youtubes?
<rww> nvm, tinyogged it. To my surprise, Irconis_Charbuur in -ot (aka a few other nicks) managed to link something that's not offensive :\
<rww> (well, I didn't listen, just watched, but still.)
<rww> hrm, maybe 'Non-descr' is just the default ident of some client I'm unaware of.
<rww> ah, nope. same person. hrm.
<ubottu> dnivra called the ops in #ubuntu (GOOGOO)
<Flannel> URL shortening is bad.  Mmmkay?
<rww> but we need space to put a link about the freenode spam that we don't get because we have well-working countermeasures
<Flannel> the topic now looks like a google advertisement, and I have no idea if I've already read these links or what.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ThatBum said: !ubnotu is <reply> Ubnotu is my less-serious brother on ##club-ubuntu, our social channel.
<rww> ubottu: tell ThatBum about notreally-#ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> Mwa? I think the above needs a Bwa to be honest. And the wiping away of a tear.
<Myrtti> OUR SOCIAL CHANNEL?!?!?!111
<rww> iknorite
<elky> I'm pretty sure that gloating about having "a direct line to freenode staff" is somewhat inappropriate...
 * Hobbsee twitches
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (ccvp)
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<IdleOne> LjL: do you think floodbot or similar could have the ability to temporarily set +f on a channel and forward user to the channel then remove the +F?
<IdleOne> so ops could /msg bot forward nick #channel-loco
<LjL> floodbots can't be on more than one given channel (aside from their own utility channels) to begin with
<IdleOne> ok so a new bot
<LjL> also, i strongly believe putting a bot in every loco would be a surefire way to make them all move out from the official channels
<IdleOne> the channels could decide if they want the bot
<tsimpson> if they wanted that, they could just set +f on the channel
<tsimpson> LoCo channels are *far* less likely to be "attacked" in the same way #ubuntu was
<Myrtti> jijojohn is on it again
<IdleOne> well, I think it would be useful in some extreme cases of pebkac, some users just don't "get it" no matter how many times we give them the /join command
<tsimpson> in cases like that, you can always poke someone in -irc or in the loco to come and help
<tsimpson> not as elegant as automatic forwarding, but it's better than nothing :)
<IdleOne> tsimpson: the most recent case he was told by 4 different users in his language and given the !es twice
<tsimpson> that's a clear case where you should /remove then
<IdleOne> I did
<LjL> except once we used to be able to remove *and banforward*
<LjL> then freenode decided they'd be fancy and stop that
<tsimpson> probably because it was abused
<LjL> oh so terribly abused
<LjL> not like the channels it actually *was* abused on hadn't the option of setting +g or whatever it was
<jussi> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<tsimpson> it's not broken :D
<IdleOne> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<IdleOne> works the way it should
<IdleOne> ubottu: fail is <reply> WAILZ!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: fail is <reply> WAILZ!
<IdleOne> guess not.
<jussi> IdleOne: you are using that factoid wrong...
<jussi> !fail | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: FAILZ!
<IdleOne> I did
<tsimpson> IdleOne: we still need to set a few things up to get it working, but the code didn't blow-up, so things are going well so far
<IdleOne> set what up?
<jussi> @admin capability add IdleOne restricted-editor
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> restricted!?
<tsimpson> IdleOne: see the minutes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncil/TeamReports/10/December
<IdleOne> I saw them
<jussi> IdleOne: that should give you the ability to add factoids here but not enywhere else
<IdleOne> ahh
<jussi> Im using you as a guinea pig because you are here, active and have no rights
<IdleOne> well thank you
<tsimpson> ops on probation can edit factoid, but they should do in in here where others can review
<tsimpson> that's all "restricted" means there
<IdleOne> I'm still on probabtion?
<IdleOne> -b
<jussi> no... jst a guine pig :)
<jussi> so test it out!
<nhandler> IdleOne: So try adding a factoid in PM and then in here
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: !idleone is <reply> this is a test
<IdleOne> !idleone is <reply> this is a test
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<nhandler> Well, that part worked
<nhandler> ubottu: forget idleone
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nhandler
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget !idleone
<ubottu> I know nothing about !idleone yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> heh
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson: Looks good
<tsimpson> technical guide to adding/editing: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia
<nhandler> tsimpson: Do we have a factoid pointing to that ?
<tsimpson> !search ubottu.com
<ubottu> Found: guide-#ubuntu-bots-devel, ubotu, botclone, logs-uds, ubottuguide, botdoc, offline
<tsimpson> !botdoc
<ubottu> Documentation on the custom plugins for ubottu and clones is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugin | Documentation for the official !Supybot plugins is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/supydoc/
<nhandler> :)
<Seveas> can the rockbox info please be removed from the !ipod factoid
<Seveas> it's confusing people
<LjL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<LjL> i think it just confused one mentally challenged person
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (a931bw)
<a931bw> Hello
<a931bw> i got banned from #ubuntu for forkbomb
<IdleOne> correct
<a931bw> but all i did is ask why it doesnt work
<a931bw> i want to crash my pc with it
<IdleOne> posting malicious commands is not permitted
<LjL> don't you see that will result in *other* people trying and crashing *their* PCs?
<IdleOne> and we don't help people crash their pc
<a931bw> i did tell that its forkbomb
<LjL> lots of people might not have a clue what a "forkbomb" is
<Myrtti> and do you know how big percentage would understand what that even means?
<LjL> #ubuntu is full of users of all sorts
<a931bw> ok, ill promise i wont post commands like these in public
<LjL> thank you
<a931bw> Thank you for unban
<a931bw> bye
<a931bw> ill go crash my pc now
<LjL> good luck...
<Myrtti> please note that next time getting unbanned won't be as easy
<IdleOne> nope it won't
<a931bw> Myrtti ok, sorry
<Myrtti> the what the hell
<Myrtti> oh, right
<knome> err, clean up your mouth girl
<Myrtti> I find it disturbing when a person I have no recollection of ops up on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> but checking channel access I guess it was ok
<knome> maybe. :)
<Myrtti> just scared me a bit there
<Pici> please give me this operate
<IdleOne> Pici: you must pass this examinated to get operate
<Myrtti> OH HI HAY SIR
 * Myrtti looks at the mailing list, facedesks
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<mneptok> i paid for 3 nose jobs and 2 septum alignments before i unsubscribed.
<Myrtti> there must be some sort of a mass escape from the funny farm going on
<mneptok> Myrtti: nobody bothered to pass me a napkin map or open my cell door  :(
 * tonyyarusso giggles at mailing list
<Myrtti> HI HAY tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Hei thar - can plz let operate this me?  I is unable process done.
<maco> how do i do an ident ban?
<maco> its not ?=foo anymore right?
<Myrtti> no, just normal idents
<Myrtti> I'd do *ident
<maco> ok
<Myrtti> most people IRC from a machine without the service running, so they get the squiggly tilde ~ in front of the ident
<maco> well freenode says do ?ident
<tonyyarusso> That reminds me - is it even possible to ignore unidentified people?
<Myrtti> so * bypasses that
<tonyyarusso> (as a bloc)
<Myrtti> maco: that's one option, certainly
<maco> it actually warns that you shouldnt do *indent because then if they have helloident itd catch that person too
<maco> but ok ban set now. thanks :)
<marienz> they're usually not useful bans if there's not an actual identd
<rww> On a related note, I'm seeing people using more nick!*@* style bans recently. Not sure why, they don't seem useful to me.
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: /ignore is client side, so it would depend on your client
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: irssi.  The mask for it shouldn't vary by client though, would it?
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: Well, it isn't really a mask to ignore.
<tonyyarusso> rww: Sometimes you know a particular individual keeps the same nick even when banned.  I don't know the specific cases, but it happens.  *shrug*
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: It used to be possible back on dancer.
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: You could use umode +R however
<rww> Right, but looking through the relevant logs, I don't think that's what happened. *shrug*
<nhandler> However, that only is for PM
<tonyyarusso> nhandler: I was hoping for channel-specific.
<marienz> dancer let you do a per-channel per-user ignore of unidentified users? I don't remember that feature
<marienz> (you can quiet unidentified users, but that's not what you meant, right?
<nhandler> Although, being able to use extbans in /ignore would be rather useful ;)
<nhandler> Now to find someone to script that
<marienz> ick extbans
<rww> extbans are <3
<tonyyarusso> marienz: dancer had something in the hostmask indicating identification status, n= vs. i= or something.
<marienz> can't do that one particularly sanely on this ircd
<rww> tonyyarusso: that was whether they were running an identd, not whether they were identified
<marienz> tonyyarusso: that's not identification status. That tells you if they're running an identd or not.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: that tells you about whether they're "identified" by an identd
<tonyyarusso> oh
<LjL> nothing to do with their nickserv status
 * tonyyarusso doesn't understand the difference
<rww> tonyyarusso: identified means identified with nickserv. identd means... well, google it.
<marienz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ident is pretty good
<marienz> the really short version is that ident is meaningless on the kind of single-user box almost everyone uses these days
<tonyyarusso> bother
 * rww considers setting up identd to return "tonyyarusso" on his box for demonstration purposes
<tonyyarusso> hrm.  Well, format_identify has a way of checking nickserv status - would be interesting to see an extension of that for ignores.
<nhandler> It probably wouldn't be too hard to add something like that to trigger.pl
<marienz> what format_identify does is very slightly different: it also shows you as unidentified if you're on a nick not grouped to the account you're identified to
<marienz> if you do that you *can* join +r channels and talk in +q $~a channels
<marienz> rww: extbans are <3, but there's no clean way of asking the server what its extbans mean or if an extban matches an arbitrary user. Services already has a duplicate implementation of a bunch of extban logic to work around that, doing the same in clients seems icky
<k-rad> am i literally permanantly banned from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Flannel> k-rad: that's unlikely.  What makes you think that?
<k-rad> because i was banned ages ago, and i still cannot get in
<Flannel> k-rad: That's because bans don't automatically expire
<k-rad> does that mean that i must wait more time before being allowed in ?
<Flannel> k-rad: No, "waiting more time" would fall under the "bans have an expiration" (which they don't) category.  Instead, you need to come here and works towards a resolution of your ban (you're already halfway done!)
<k-rad> i resolve never to say that which i said that got me banned even though i believed it
<k-rad> what else would you have me do ?
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<LjL> i'd like you to read those and say whether you're prepared to respect them
<k-rad> many people there broke the CoC
<LjL> that's starting with the wrong foot
<LjL> i thought we were talking about your ban and your respect of the CoC
<k-rad> i'm sorry you are that sensitive
<k-rad> yes i respect the CoC
<k-rad> i respect the CoC
<LjL> hopefully you'll respect the guidelines too
<LjL> it's not up to me to remove your ban though
<k-rad> yes i agree with the irc guidelines
<tonyyarusso> "I'm sorry you are that sensitive" is what's known as a "non-apology".
<k-rad> i apologize that he was hurt that many people other than me broke the CoC without any effect.  perhaps it is myself that is hurt, i'm sorry for responding in that manner.
<k-rad> i apologize
<Flannel> k-rad: And you'll follow the IRC guidelines in the future?
<k-rad> yes i will
<Flannel> k-rad: And, since this came into question in the logs, you won't try to get around a ban if you should ever be banned in the future?
<k-rad> no i will not.  i did not intentionally try and get around a ban.  i had another nick i wanted to use.
<Flannel> k-rad: Alright.
<k-rad> one that i paid for a long time ago
<k-rad> and i had been around freenode elsewhere with that nick
<Flannel> k-rad: I have removed your ban from #ubuntu-offtopic, please join and say something there now to verify I haven't missed anything.
<Flannel> k-rad: Alright, perfect.  Anything else I can help you with today?
<k-rad> no.  thank you
<Flannel> k-rad: Have a nice day.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 1 overflows, 1514 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 1 overflows, 1514 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1517 users, 1 overflows, 1518 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1517 users, 1 overflows, 1518 limit))
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !no rt is <reply> the
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !no rt is <reply> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.…/RealTime/
<Flannel> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<Flannel> Is it no longer included in studio by default?
<LjL> i think i heard it'd not
<nhandler> Read the top of the wiki page
<nhandler> The -preempt and -rt kernels are no longer being developed due to lack of support. Focus has instead turned to the -lowlatency and -realtime kernels, particularly for the the release of Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal. The long-term goal is to have -lowlatency in the official Ubuntu repositories, while maintaining -realtime in a dedicated PPA.
<Flannel> nhandler: That'd be for 11.04, what about 10.10?
<LjL> that's interesting considering JACK doesn't even really work without -rt :\
<Flannel> Oh, there it is.
<Flannel> As of this writing, there are no alternative kernels (including -realtime and -lowlatency) available for Maverick Meerkat in either the official repositories or any Ubuntu Studio recommended repositories (such as that maintained by Alessio Igor Bogani). It is recommended that you use the default -generic kernel with Maverick.
<Flannel> Also, that's a poor wikipage to link to, is there nothing better?
<LjL> the help.ubuntu.com one?
<Flannel> the w.u.c is bad, I just found a h.u.c one, yeah.
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<LjL> "found" uh? :P
<Flannel> What?
<LjL> it's the first line of the w.u.c. one. in bold.
<Flannel> oh?
<Flannel> Well, I found it by searching h.u.c, so there.
<IdleOne> op up, services are going down and you can be sure the trolls are aware
<rww> Not like they gave them enough advance warning to plan something ;P
<IdleOne> true
<rww> Services are back, looks like.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-05
<jtokarchuk> user negre and maybe one other using rampant profanity, #ubuntu
<Flannel> jtokarchuk: Thanks
<jtokarchuk> gratsi.
<tonyyarusso> It's grazie.
<jtokarchuk> #ubuntu, user boer, trolling
<EvilResistance> anyone watching #ubuntu at this boer guy?
<EvilResistance> i think he might be a troll
<EvilResistance> Jordan_U:  thanks for hopping into the channel and addressing the situation :)
<Jordan_U> EvilResistance: You're welcome.
<EvilResistance> argh, laggy internet today
<jtokarchuk> #ubuntu , boer is back again offtopic trolling
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Myrtti> @whoami
<EvilResistance> a banforward is needed on a user in #kubuntu-offtopic
<EvilResistance> to the fix connection channel
<guntbert> please have a look at trollax0r in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ok
<guntbert> thx
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-06
 * Pici shrugs
<theadmin> Um, the !automate factoid links to a 10.04 manual. Quite old, don't you think? I think we should upgrade or at least remove it
<pangolin> submit an edit request :)
<theadmin> I'm not sure what kind here, I mean, uh, I know I can !fact is <reply> blah when I KNOW what the factoid should contain, but I'm not so sure here.
<pangolin> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<theadmin> Yeah lol...
<theadmin> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<pangolin> seems it is the exact same page.
<theadmin> !automate is <reply> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, theadmin said: !automate is <reply> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<theadmin> pangolin: Oh... lols.
<theadmin> Never mind then
<pangolin> 10.04 being lts I think we should wait until 12.04 is released and if it needs to be changed then we can edit it
<theadmin> pangolin: k, sounds good...
<pangolin> :)
<pangolin> thanks for looking out
<theadmin> Not sure if I'll still be around by that time to remind you xD
<Seeker`> oops, sorry, autojoined. Will fix that.
<Sidewinder1> You may wish to keep an eye on |Anthony|, in #u. He's asking about installing Precise packages in Lucid; the interesting thing is that, I think, he's using a cloak, which would appear that he knows what he's doing. Just a "heads-up."
<Sidewinder1> It just appeared a little funny to me. Could be totally innocent.
<pangolin> being cloaked does not mean they know what they are doing in terms of Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> I just wasn't sure..Better safe... "Tis all good, and thanx. :D
<pangolin> but
<Sidewinder1> ..
<pangolin> you are right that installing packages from a diff version is a bad idea and not supported
<pangolin> might suggest they check the backports repo
<Sidewinder1> And, he totally ignored my answers to his questions.. Go figure..
<Sidewinder1> THanx, again, pangolin
<pangolin> sure thing
<Sidewinder1> parting now..
<Sidewinder1> BTW, since you're here, how often does the ubuntu-ops log, refresh? I'm guessin' on the hour..
<LjL> yeah, on the hour
<Sidewinder1> Thanx, what I thought..
<Myrtti> !pm > fishcooker
<Pici> Maybe just point them to #xubuntu and let others take care of it?
<Myrtti> I'm trying to actively NOT talk to them
<Pici> I know
<Pici> ahhh
<Pici> arghasl;dkas
<LjL> Pici: ok
<Myrtti> can I set the whole channel +m
<Myrtti> SHUT UP ALL OF YOU AND LET PICI HELP
<Myrtti> no, wait, wrong channel.
<Myrtti> *ahem*
<mneptok> *pat*pat*
<oCean> hehe
<oCean> (I'll repeat in 30 mins)
 * mneptok covers oCean in hot chocolate sauce and pure, unadulterated fury
<oCean> noooooooo
<mneptok> OK, just the fury then.
<oCean> thanks, already had more chocolate today than I should
<mneptok> ONTO THE TREADMILL!
<mneptok> oh ... wait. you ARE active in #u.
 * mneptok withdraws the treadmill bit
<Myrtti> can I set the channel +m now then?
<Pici> I think people just can't figure out how to use two channels at the same time.
<Myrtti> I think people are just stu...
<Myrtti> pendous at ignoring straight requests
<Pici> :)
<Pici> ugh
<ubottu> EvilResistance called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MonkeyDust said: !test is great
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-07
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<tonyyarusso> Still borked eh?
<tonyyarusso> ts2, jussi: Is someone stabbing the bot soon?
<mbeierl> anyone been informed of "hans_reiser" in #ubuntu pm'ing ?
<mbeierl> the nick appears to repeat posts back to the originator in a pm
<mbeierl> Can so
<mbeierl> someone please kick that nick?
<mbeierl> Hello?  anyone around, please?
<ubottu> In ubottu, hans_reiser said: Hey, Just missed your message: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html . Try again later.
<ubottu> mbeierl called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DrkCodeman> bot is in #ubuntu spamming everyon it's name is hans_reiser
<KFP> Hi there. There's a guy called "hans_reiser" in #ubuntu who sends unsolicited PM spam.
<KFP> Also, the nick is a reference to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser    (a Linux developer who's sitting in prison for murder).
<tonyyarusso> KFP: Is it triggered on join, certain words, anything?  also DrkCodeman
<KFP> tonyyarusso: Automatically responds in PM to anything said in channel.
<tonyyarusso> Confirmed.  Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> All gone.
<KFP> Thanks. :)
<popey> /9/9
<popey> bah
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> malv called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<pangolin> someone please explain to malv that his BS is not going to be tolerated
<pangolin> thank you
<topyli> i've had to remove him before, last time he was on about muslims. not sure if my comments got on bt, ubottu never confirmed
<pangolin> he's a good candidate for permanent ban
<malv> jussi wrongfully banned me
<malv> for some reason
<jussi> Im going to step back and let someone else talk here, as the complaint is against me.
<malv> I would like another admin to supervise jussi in all future administrative decisions
<jussi> if anyone has some time.
<pangolin> time for frivolous complaints from known troll...nope.
<malv> I would like a proper answer
<pangolin> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<malv> I am appealing
<pangolin> ban won't be removed anytime soon. have a good night
<malv> why not?
<malv> where is my judicial hearing
<topyli> malv: this is not a court. you're out of the channel, have a good time elsewhere
<malv> no explanation?
<topyli> your behavior is not compatible with our code of conduct
<topyli> also, you don't seem to be learning from hints so you haven't improved it
<malv> I would like to hold a vote to strip topyi of administrative privileges
<Myrtti> what other explanation do you need than we don't need or want trolls in our channel. I just looked what you've said in #ubuntu-offtopic and I see nothing but flamebaiting
<malv> i vote yay
<Myrtti> malv: denied
<malv> but topyli instigates
<malv> very unbecoming of an admin
<malv> he should be demoted to junior admin
<pangolin> enough of that.
<topyli> yeah. make that a week or two and we'll see. i don't have high hopes
<pangolin> Some day I will quit the ops team/irc and I will try to remember to remove it. :P
<topyli> office cleanup :)
<Myrtti> charming
<topyli> malv just invited me to #markshuttleworth
<LjL> oh lordie
<LjL> we're all picking on him in ##club
<LjL> he's a racist cunt
<pangolin> err
<LjL> (and no i don't regret saying that on a logged channel, no)
<topyli> and we're CoC-compliant :)
<pangolin> I'll not remind you of the CoC in that case
<LjL> i'm unlikely to care about offending people worth being offended when the CoC's application is cherry-picked, like you can badmouth pretty much everyone but CC members, and things like that
<LjL> fix that, and i'll be more careful :)
<pangolin> the new IRCC will fix it.
<pangolin> with any luck
<LjL> well yeah maybe, i'll make an effort to start afresh myself after they're elected
<czajkowski> LjL: out of interst, why don't you now with the current IRCC?
<LjL> czajkowski: oh nothing much against the individual members of the current IRCC, they're mostly good people, but somehow things have gotten out of their hands, and as it happens i suspect they're so frustrated with it all at this point, that they won't even attempt to set things straight anymore. i don't blame them. but i'm just not going to avoid calling things and people with their names
<LjL> until standards are back to being applied consistently
<pangolin> Shouldn't we be the ones applying those standards?
<pangolin> you know, lead by example and all that
<pangolin> NOTE: I am nowhere near perfect
<czajkowski> LjL: have to say it's rather disapointing to see to be honest, I think as pangolin says people shoul lead by example. blatant dismissing of rule and standards till you get a new council sees a bit harsh
<LjL> pangolin, learding by example involves, for instance, the courage and ability to discuss (for example) CC members' behavior just the same as we discuss other people's behavior in #ubuntu-ops-team
<LjL> but when someone is called offtopic doing that, then the CoC is being turned upside down to who-knows-whose advantage
<LjL> at that point i think it's worthless to just keep pretending things are alright, and try to fruitlessly "lead by example"
<pangolin> LjL: I have no issue with discussing the behaviour of anybody in the community be it a CC member or not. but I do think we need to do it civilly
<LjL> pangolin: are you aware of the incident i'm thinking about?
<pangolin> vaguely recall something but not sure exactly no
<LjL> pangolin: well i think it was a perfectly civil statement that was made
<LjL> someone said they didn't like beuno's attitude
<LjL> and the response was that this was offtopic for that channel
<LjL> and CC members shouldn't be discussed
<popey> [citation needed]
<pangolin> oh, well in that case I think it was a misreading of intent
<pangolin> I do remember now
<LjL> popey: the citation is available to everyone who should be able to access it, i believe?
<pangolin> the entire situation was mishandled in my opinion
<pangolin> from the start...
<LjL> pangolin: agreed
<LjL> pangolin: and personally i don't even agree that beuno's attitude was bad
<LjL> pangolin: i just disagree (strongly) with the fact it shouldn't be discussed
<pangolin> So it is unfair to say beuno had an attitude
<pangolin> well, maybe there are better places to discuss it
<LjL> not really
<pangolin> -irc comes to mind
<pangolin> it really wasn't a ban resolution issue
<LjL> eh, so?
<LjL> -irc seems just terrible for that to me
<pangolin> but the incident started in this channel so perhaps continuing it here would have been best
<LjL> yeah, because that's what we always do with people who come in here
<LjL> #Ubuntu-ops-team just exists for us to talk about cricket
<pangolin> in any case, I don't think there are any unwritten rules about "discussing" CC members
<popey> 13:28:33 <+LjL> pangolin: i just disagree (strongly) with the fact it shouldn't be discussed
<popey> who said it was fact?
<popey> who made it policy?
<pangolin> when I read the scroll back, it all read very tense to me.
<popey> as far as I see it was one person in the room who said 'i think' that we shouldn't talk about cc there
<LjL> popey: well that's precisely a big part of the problem, policy being made up on the spot. and then, that same person went on to say here something to the effect that "fyi, they're talking about beuno's attitude in -ops-team"
<LjL> which i found extremely childish. not like the CC don't have access to -ops-team logs anyway
<popey> I don't see how policy was enacted by one person voicing an opinion.
<topyli> LjL: no channel will change the team. as they say about national politics here, it's easy to change the goverment, but it's not trivial to change the people
<LjL> popey: maybe it wasn't enacted, but nobody except the "original poster" and me voiced a contrary opinion.
<LjL> topyli: you mean counciL?
<topyli> s/channel/council'
<topyli> yeah
<popey> perhaps others didnt want to get involved in the uneasy confrontation between you guys
<pangolin> ^
<pangolin> like I said it all read like a very tense situation.
<LjL> topyli: well i have a little glimpse of hope still, i hate to think things won't change because if that were definitely the case in general, i might as well remove myself from the planet
<popey> I wouldn't be surprised if some people keep quiet for fear of upsetting you specifically LjL
<topyli> overkill, there are lots of wonderful things on the planet outside irc :)
<LjL> topyli: i said "in general"
<popey> for fear that you might spit your dummy out and take your toybots with you.
<LjL> popey: aren't you busy writing a replacement yet?
 * jrib is not sure what is happening but must go
<popey> LjL: nicely sidestepped
<LjL> let me put it this way
<pangolin> stop!
<LjL> calling a racist cunt with his name is un-CoC
<LjL> [14:42:12] <+popey> for fear that you might spit your dummy out and take your toybots with you. <- isn't
<LjL> is that correct?
<popey> I was speculating reasons why people might not want to engage with you. Is that un-coc?
<popey> *shrug*
<czajkowski> LjL: seriously if you can't watch your language in here how do we expect users to not swear in toehr channels
<topyli> afaik LjL has clearly stated that the bots will stay, pending replacement or LjL's decision to liberate them
<LjL> czajkowski: this is not a channel for public consumption
<LjL> czajkowski: i'll watch my language entirely when someone is here to appeal something or other
<Myrtti> and yet we know the logs are regularly read by the public
<LjL> Myrtti: that's their choice
<pangolin> it was your choice to follow the community guidelines when you became a ubuntu member
<topyli> well anyone who does read the logs should be allowed to expect to find stuff that's fit for ubuntu channels
<LjL> and is respectful, and is on-topic
<LjL> but that's mostly ignored
<LjL> instead, even czajkowski focuses on my language, not my lack of respect
<LjL> "language" isn't even in the CoC, it's just an emanation by the IRC team
<pangolin> the use of foul language is a lack of respect IMO
<pangolin> We are better than that.
<pangolin> I know you are better than that. Please remember it.
<topyli> LjL: if you call people 'cunts', i don't really have to focus or one or the other
<LjL> topyli: you don't have to, but you do. i think between the two issues you can see with that - the foul language, and the lack of respect - one is directly a CoC violation, the other isn't.
<pangolin> one is caused by the other, so it is.
<LjL> pangolin: what do you mean? that if i said "a racist <derogatory-but-not-foul-word>" it would have been ok?
<pangolin> no
<topyli> you don't have to say anything personal about any user here
<topyli> we can ban the guy from our channels, but we don't need to attack him personally, especially in public where people will learn from our example
<LjL> topyli: i actually agree with that. i just won't care until i'm sure i *can*, instead, discuss this kind of things civilly in the appropriate place, be it here or -ops-team. when i'm told i can't, and nobody corrects this affirmation, the CoC stops being relevant because a regime cannot be "respectful"
<pangolin> One persons opinion is not policy, you know this. why are you continuing to use that as a point of contention?
<topyli> LjL: your behavior is not supposed to be contingent on how you happen to feel today. i might as well remove you until you *can* be sure your manners are fit for ubuntu channels
<topyli> that works too
<topyli> 26
<topyli> yay
<Tm_T> blargh
<Corey> Yuck, drama.
<Tm_T> Corey: you prefer comedy?
<Corey> Tm_T: I prefer we comport ourselves like professionals.  :-(
<Tm_T> so do I, to be honest
<Myrtti> interesting
<mneptok> i've been called worse.
<mneptok> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Corey> Is there a semi-sane way to update the certificates in Lucid?  The cert in question works in Debian Squeeze.
<oCean> <webskipper> Please remove release 11.10 from ubuntu website !
<oCean> ha ha
<Corey> oCean: Urm.. did he have a reason?
<oCean> I'm awaiting the rant about unity etc
<pangolin> website updated 11.10 has been replaced with latest Mint iso
<oCean> :)
<Myrtti> pangolin: thohoho
<popey> 29112 alan      20   0 2713m 1.6g  42m R   93 21.7 857:40.46 firefox
<popey> oops
<Myrtti> necreo_: hi
<Myrtti> DrkCodeman: hello there
 * mneptok begins sawing the floor under their chairs
<elky> only 1.6 resident? also i have PM from perfm?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-08
<ubottu> zykotick9 called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest28724)
<ubottu> KFP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> DrkCodeman: Please don't idle in this channel.
<jussi> she loves me again! YAY :P
<jussi> (ubottu that is...)
<Tm_T> my love isn't enough? )':
<pangolin> jussi: Could you update the access list with the new CC members?
<jussi> pangolin: who are we missing?
<pangolin> beuno and czajkowski
<pangolin> may afaik
<pangolin> err -may
<jussi> pangolin: go look at who is present here...
<pangolin> ?
<jussi> or did someone only voice them and not add to the list?
<pangolin> I voiced them
<pangolin> I don't think I can add to the list so I didn't try
<jussi> yeah, you cant.
<jussi> Ill get to it later.
<pangolin> k
<beuno> pangolin, jussi, thanks  :)
<pangolin> sure thing :)
<pangolin> btw you have both been added
<pangolin> you should be auto voiced on join from now on
<czajkowski> thank you
<pangolin> :)
<ikonia> that's much better, thank you
<ikonia> hello  maco
<maco> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-09
 * Myrtti braces for trouble
<Myrtti> oh man
<pangolin> hbyugbyvyh: How can I help you?
<pangolin> hbyugbyvyh: unless you have business in this channel please do not idle in here.
<Myrtti> hotswapping kernels?
<Pici> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (oneiric), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel armhf)
<Pici> But I think they were really just confused.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-10
<ubottu> usr13 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<usr13> Anyone interested in keeping FuzzyNuts on #ubuntu ?
<usr13> I guess no one is here right now...
<usr13> Anyone interested in keeping FuzzyNuts on #ubuntu ?
<usr13> Hello?
<elky> usr13, dealing with it
<milamber> anyone around?
<usr13> elky: Ok, good.
<elky> was there anything else? if not, note that this isn't a channel for idling in :)
<pangolin> media-832: Can we help you?
<pangolin> media-832: Unless you need something from the ops please don't idle in this channel
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (rectec appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<czajkowski> .c
<bazhang> <indystorm> yo any hotties in here?
<bazhang> blech
<Myrtti> ircname  : shellmix.com
<Myrtti> interesting stalker info
<pangolin> lastlog shows they have a one track mind
<marienz> stalker and shellmix.com won't work well
<marienz> (it's a not very well run shell server that's usually not running identd and has been used by a bunch of troublemakers/ban evaders, so stalker will just group all of those together)
<Myrtti> marienz: I know
<Myrtti> figured that out immediately
<Madkiss> Hi there.
<oCean> hello
<Madkiss> oCean: So, what's your real name and your position in Ubuntu?
<oCean> I don't see how it matters what my real name is, though you can find it on my wiki/launchpad page.
<oCean> I'm merely a volunteer in the ubuntu community, that's all
<Madkiss> It matters because i'd like to actually know who's reprimanding me for saying "Jesus Christ" in #ubuntu afer all the hours of work I did for you people develoment wise :)
<oCean> for me?
<Madkiss> (judging it a "swear")
<oCean> I'm a volunteer as I told you
<pangolin> it isn't the words but the intent with which you used them.
<pangolin> in this case I agree that it was inappropriate language
<oCean> as soon as you entered the channel you were given links to our channel guidelines and Code of Conduct. Both make it clear that one should try to keep the channel family friendly and professional
<Madkiss> I'm pretty sure you've all seen the Sopranos.
<Madkiss> if I ever wanted to actually swear the statement would have contained different words.
<Madkiss> so
<Madkiss> Well, I guess ill discuss this with Roaksoakx
<pangolin> who is that?
<Madkiss> he's the guy using the debian packages of the linux-ha cluster stack that I created as base for his work.
<pangolin> that is fine, discuss it with him. Please remember to follow the Ubuntu guidelines.
<Myrtti> if you notice, you're not banned from #ubuntu
<pangolin> Have a nice day.
<Myrtti> nothing prevents you from using the channel
<Madkiss> that's not the point.
<pangolin> oh, you are threatening to take away permission from him to use your work?
<Madkiss> no.
<pangolin> I don't see what he has to do with #ubuntu then
<Madkiss> y'know, I'm out for "family and profession" and all that.
<CarlFK> dare I ask: what is the point?
<Madkiss> I'm feeling insultd by being warned for having said "jesus christ".
<Madkiss> that's about it.
<Madkiss> i've seen all this stuff happening on debian mailing lists for years, and it has not turned them to the better.
<pangolin> We aren't debian
<Madkiss> and yet you're heading torwards the same direction
<CarlFK> Madkiss: sorry we upset you.
<CarlFK> Madkiss: we (guessing including you) are volenteers, just hanging out trying to help
<CarlFK> far from perfect, trying to deal with other humans, stuff happens.
<oCean> I don't feel sorry for adressing him. I would have done that for others as well
<oCean> I AM sorry if the guidelines are upsetting, but those are in place for good reasons
<pangolin> nevertheless we have guidelines and they must be followed by everyone in our community which includes people of many different beliefs.
<Madkiss> Can I see the part of the code of conduct forbidding the use of divine appraisals?
<pangolin> that would be the don't be off topic part
<pangolin> religion has nothing to do with support
<pangolin> ubuntu support*
<oCean> Madkiss: As said before, it's not litterly in the text. Let me repeat myself: Both make it clear that one should try to keep the channel family friendly and professional
<Madkiss> So you'll stop claiming that praying to god the way I did actually is cursing?
<CarlFK> Madkiss: let it go.
<Madkiss> Fine.
<oCean> #ubuntu is also not the channel for prayers. I think there is #religion
<pangolin> Madkiss: you will drop this and stop trying to turn it into a anti-god discussion.
<CarlFK> Madkiss: thanks.
<Madkiss> oh, and while we are at it.
<Madkiss> oCean: Keeping a channel with 1500 people in it "professional" and "family friendly" is an absurd goal.
<Madkiss> I've been Freenode staff for more than four years
<oCean> oh ok.
<oCean> thanks for the heads up
<pangolin> lol
<pangolin> most freenode staff idle in here
<Madkiss> and channels with more than 400 pepople will turn oncontrollable sooner or later.
<CarlFK> Madkiss: all things considered, I think it is working out pretty well
<Madkiss> i'll leave defining "working well" to you, but I don't have that impresion. YMMV.
<CarlFK> I will admit I am surprised how well it is working out.
<Myrtti> Madkiss: thank you for your opinion. we still prefer trying to control it instead of letting it slip to total anarchy.
<Madkiss> after all, I answere my question mseylf. ;)
<Myrtti> if you don't have anything else on your mind, you're welcome to go back to #ubuntu and continue on what you were doing.
<pangolin> err not exactly
<pangolin> continue helping/getting help while following the guidelines
<pangolin> :)
<Madkiss> I'm afraid I can't put another support/help-hat on my head.
<Myrtti> Madkiss: so did you have anything else on your mind?
<Madkiss> no, it's okay
<Madkiss> bbl
 * Myrtti points at the topic
<pangolin> jrib: got another one for your files
<pangolin> <Madkiss> I've been Freenode staff for more than four years
<ubottu> MahaVishnu called the ops in #ubuntu (DasRacis)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-11
<bazhang> * [D4RK51D3R] (~KIKE@187.137.155.73): KIKE   <---- offensive, yes?
<elky> yes, it's an anti-Semitic term. you may want to check they know what it means
<bazhang> <Nineain> ubuntu runs on system32, with a unity on explorer.exe
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> elky, yep, he quit right after. I will PM him if he returns (ie KIKE)
<vibhav> Can one please request AtomicSpark to stop
<bazhang> vibhav, stop what
<vibhav> coming out?
<vibhav> He insulted gandhi too
<bazhang> pardon?
<vibhav> he insulted Mahatma Gandhi too
<vibhav> He cant just ask anybody to come out
<vibhav> can you?
<vibhav> I find it offensive
<vibhav> He sometimes insults us Indians
<pangolin> no you can't, it was inappropriate.
<vibhav> What I cant
<jussi> yeah, looks like he went a bit over the line tis time - the cow comment wasnt nice.
<vibhav> Just ask him to stop
<pangolin> but atomicspark has some sort of get out of jail free card
<vibhav> He first said that Indians steal their programming jobs
<pangolin> vibhav: only problem is that you need to learn when to call !language, you often call it at the wrong times
<pangolin> but I suspect that is just a misunderstanding of the rule
<pangolin> in any case, I agree that atomicspark needs a talking to by the channel ops about his comments.
<vibhav> But aint asking to me to come out is offensive?
<pangolin> vibhav: it is inappropriate, for now I would suggest you ignore him.
<vibhav> fine
<pangolin> seems he has many friends in the channel that like his sort of BS
<vibhav> thanks
<elky> vibhav, you could make things a lot easier on everyone if you isolated the actual issue with your factoid calls
<vibhav> fine
<vibhav> But do you agree it to be inappropriate?
<pangolin> I do.
<vibhav> Then please have a talk with him
<elky> what makes you think we're not
<vibhav> ?
<elky> In the future, rather than opting for trying to op the channel yourself with factoid calls, talk to us here
<vibhav> ok
<elky> as for your ? I am talking to him
<vibhav> thanks guys
<vibhav> so may I /part now?
<pangolin> please
<elky> may I part? can that tiny part of him please be contagious to the others?
<ikonia> sorry but Vibhav normally brings the Indian issue on himself
<ikonia> pushes peoples for opinions on it, and when they say something he doesn't like he starts complaining
<ikonia> (I don't know if that's what happened in this case, but this is the norm)
<bazhang> overuse of the !language to sundry and all is not helping him
<ikonia> he hits factoids every 5 minutes, it's what pangolin had the bot ignore him
<elky> ikonia, he does, but i don't think that's not what brought this on
<ikonia> I don't doubt it, I wasn't following the channel,
<elky> asking him unrelatedly if he's "coming out" was the step too far
<pangolin> I agree that vinhav is annoying but in this case he had a point even if he used the wrong factoid
<ikonia> however I am tird of him trying to create an issue/conflict over Indian
<ikonia> India even
<elky> i especially liked the bit where he proudly proclaimed that the channel was alive
<ikonia> pangolin: I'm sure, from what I've read in this last conversation it was valid, however, I'm tired of him trying to create this issue over Indian culture
<pangolin> ikonia: I agree. I still don't think that we should consider the issues we have with him when it comes to the long standing issues with Atomicspark.
<ikonia> totally seperate
<elky> i think we need to deal with atomicspark more than we need to deal with vibhav
<pangolin> +1
<pangolin> hell, +9000
<ikonia> no disagreement, I just didn't want it to look like this is an inoccent issue, when this happens a lot with Vibhav and the "I find that offensive to India" stuff
<Myrtti> hold on...
<Myrtti> HFSPLUS just called ops and ubottu did nothing
<Myrtti> is it still syncing?
<Flannel> probably
<HFSPLUS> Why the fuck dosent free speach apply?
<pangolin> Don't bother, you're not getting unbanned.
<Flannel> HFSPLUS: Why would it?
<HFSPLUS> ok i guess i will troll other channels then motherfucker
<HFSPLUS> watch
<Flannel> HFSPLUS: Ubuntu channels are governed by the ubuntu Code of Cond...
<Flannel> What a lovely fellow.
<ikonia> banned from #kubuntu
<HFSPLUS> Its going to be hell
<HFSPLUS> =)
<HFSPLUS> now ban me here
<ikonia> not really
<HFSPLUS> kline me then
<ikonia> we are not freenode
<HFSPLUS> ban me
<ikonia>  /join #freenode and ask to be klined if that's what you want
<Flannel> HFSPLUS: Ubuntu channels are governed by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.  Part of which is the fact that the Ubuntu channels are family friendly.
<Flannel> HFSPLUS: This is why you need to mind your language while in them.
<Corey> ikonia: Please don't do that.
<HFSPLUS> yes kline me =)
<pangolin> HFSPLUS: we would much rather you follow our simple guidelines
<pangolin> or quit
<ikonia> Corey: ? what sorry
<Myrtti> he'll try to reset the ip
<Corey> ikonia: We don't grant klines on request, so please don't suggest we do. :-)
<Myrtti> bets taken in how long it takes
<ikonia> Corey: sorry, I wasn't implying that you actually do, just didn't want to entertain him in here
<pangolin> Myrtti: usually about 5 minutes
<ubottu> In ubottu, savy2020 said: What is ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-03
<TheLordOfTime> BassoPT who was in #ubuntu and was banned, is continuing his antics in -offtopic
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> ok thanks TheLordOfTime
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Jordan_U> It sounds like TomGreentimes2 might be planning to tell dwarder to install a version of ffmpeg TomGreentimes2 made with checkinstall to fix a codec problem that dwarder hasn't even given any insightful details about to know the cause.
<lhavelund> Jordan_U: I'm inclined to agree.
<lhavelund> A little worrying.
<bazhang> it wont solve the issue at any rate
<bazhang> nine'll get you ten he wants to watch apple trailers
<bazhang> how rude
<bazhang> <TomGreentimes2> im gonna be trying this folly of trying to install libc 2.15 on oneiric.
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu <TomGreentimes2> very inconsistent story, keeps changing, high chance of trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Pici watches Latka_Gravas and halalbanana 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, OpenSorce said: !no netflix is If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page. You may also try the channel #netflix-desktop for IRC support.
<ikonia> is that channel the developers channel ?
<ikonia> or just one that opensourcer wants to create ?
<ikonia> opensource even
<Pici> I didn't ask yet
<ikonia> I don't think we should be pointing people at that channel personally
<rolling> 4018574677735546 0414 951 	Alan Lewis	 13 Walnut St 	Norwich	 NY	 UNITED STATES 	13815-1919
<rolling> smile
<rolling> hahahahahaa
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-04
<nikolam> please remove sending ban from Ubuntu
<nikolam> it is just too much staying that long for no reason actually.
<bazhang> nikolam, hi
<nikolam> oh you are there, hi bazhang
<bazhang> nikolam, do you recall why you were quieted in #ubuntu
<nikolam> bazhang, i do. because i did not shut up at a second i was asked to. And i tried to change subject in a pleasant way
<bazhang>  <nikolam> almoxarife, itis not politics. It is removing Canonical spying Appl installed by default in Ubuntu. it is technical question of what apps should be removed to get Not inside Canonical politics.
<nikolam> and because helping user for swap is considerd not doing support
<bazhang>  <nikolam> OerHeks, I would but gordonjcp keeps pushing me. I just wanted solution for Dsh home npt sending my usage and local serches to Amazon and other parties. See legal notice of Dash on the bottom of it, by pressing <I> button.
<nikolam> nope, that is not why i was shut up.
<bazhang> that was part of the reason for +q , yes
<nikolam> you explained me i was shut up for talking about swap and not shutting up.
<nikolam> and we were already done last time that politics is off topic
<nikolam> bazhang, but you just now explains that it is part of the reason.
<bazhang> nikolam, if you are asked to stop being offtopic in #ubuntu , you need to do so
<nikolam> and i knew that already
<nikolam> i know
<nikolam> but you got to make sure you explain right reasons for doing +q. You should tell me it is about offtopic before i was talking about swap support
<bazhang> if wish to have an informal chit chat, then #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<nikolam> I was left for impression, main reason was supporting user for swap
<bazhang> no
<nikolam> and obviously reasons are offtopic from before that.
<bazhang> partly yes, and getting far offtopic from support after that
<nikolam> but you explain that now.
<nikolam> so i was left confused and with +q
<bazhang> nikolam, so it's 100% clear now?
<nikolam> yes,
<bazhang> ok
<nikolam> but it is also clear that you could make it more clear in the future.
<nikolam> because i was angry for some time after that
<nikolam> not understanding why +q for one thing , but trouble is another
<nikolam> it is not just fair to make me confused.
<IdleOne> it is not fair that we have to tell you not to be off topic in #ubuntu when you claim to know this already
<IdleOne> it confuses us also
<bazhang> nikolam, try sending to channel in #ubuntu now
<nikolam> i learned existence of ubuntu-policy or something channel after that.
<nikolam> i usually reside on smaller channels, where wider range of topics are common
<nikolam> i do nto come to ubuntu often, too noisy for me.
<bazhang> nikolam, please try sending to channel now
<nikolam> trying
<bazhang> and success
<nikolam> ok
<bazhang> nikolam, if there is nothing further, please don't idle in this channel
<nikolam> aha, just to say, it was because I used to talk on general channels about general distribution-like topics.
<nikolam> and not taking into account of support-only nnature
<nikolam> ubuntu is very big.
<nikolam> ok, going out.
<bazhang> hello
<angelpossum> hey ineed help kicking some one
<bazhang> why
<angelpossum> trolling inapropriate and other stuff
<bazhang> who is
<angelpossum> ThePhoenician
<bazhang> via PM?
<angelpossum> whoa idle one is an op dang
<IdleOne> angelpossum: in what channel?
<angelpossum> whats via pm
<bazhang> private message
<angelpossum> defocus unsencerd
<chu> lol
<bazhang> thats not an ubuntu issue
<IdleOne> try #defocus-ops
<angelpossum> chu you to
<bazhang> ?
<angelpossum> chus a op to
<IdleOne> bazhang: We are all old friends from -ot
<Myrtti> whoa you're all ops?!?!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Noskcaj said: that is my point
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> Myrtti: we are?
<Jordan_U> There's this annoying person that keeps spamming me with demands and links in PM whenever I say something in Ubuntu. They're getting really irritating.
<Jordan_U> I just pop in to quickly respond to something in #ubuntu, and I get PM'd.
<Jordan_U> They generally go by the nick 'ubottu', though I've seen variations.
<jussi> Jordan_U: haha - so its a spambot?
<jussi> :
<jussi> :P
<jpds> jussi: http://is.gd/O6CUEa
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-05
<usr13> JewZuckerberg
<Ben64> check out #ubuntu please
<Ben64> <JewZuckerberg>
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<usr13> Hello... Anyone here?
<Pici> done
<Ben64> cool
<ikonia> "the" who has just changed to guest is always a problem
<ikonia> constantly asking where you are from/what sex you are and trying to misslead people
<ikonia> there we go, bang on the mark
<Pici> the who?
<IdleOne> the guess who
<k1l> hi
<IdleOne> welcome
<jrib> hello
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-06
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > blackshirt
<ubottu> ejv called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wuffi600 said: ubottu: md5 sum is correkt, tried 3 different types of usb stick and tried to different types of ide2usb adapters for dvd-drive.
<bazhang> hey!
<bazhang> :)
<IdleOne> hey
<bazhang> k1l is the new op I guess
<IdleOne> he is
<bazhang> yay
<k1l> yes he is :)
 * AlanBell hugs all the ops
<bazhang> welcome K1L
<AlanBell> in a slightly pished kind of way
<bazhang> hehe
<k1l> hehe, hi
<bazhang> falsalarm is blackwidow from earlier. same exact questions to which he got answers
<ikonia> screw it then
<bazhang> he seems to be trolling, from the tenor of his statements
<ikonia> yes
<IdleOne> pished?
<bazhang> slightly drunk
<IdleOne> ah
<k1l> "you only say you love me when you are drunk" :)
<bazhang> :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-07
<elky> Myrtti, last night blackness decided to tell us how he once made an irc bot be a porn site link snarfer. he's had plenty of education on what is appropriate for -ot
<Myrtti> I'm loling so hard
<elky> He's certainly an individual.
<Myrtti> right, going, hope they don't need more baby sitting today
<elky> if he's still there, they will
<elky> but that's why i have op rights.
 * elky cracks knuckles.
<devon> hi, I'm totally sorry. I need help, my system has a problem, and I ran a command "yes" and now it's repeating "y" over and over. I then flooded with Y Y Y Y Y Y Y and I got banned. I don't know what to do and I can't talk in #ubuntu. I'm sorry!
<devon> could I please be unbanned?
<devon> hello? is anyone there?
<devon> *sigh*... 7 billion people, never there when I need someone
<elky> IdleOne, connection fixed?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> was I flodding out?
<IdleOne> flooding*
<elky> nope
<IdleOne> lol
<elky> you disappeared and devon wanted to talk about his ban but i'm too busy
<IdleOne> yup looking at it right now
<devon> if you can see this, please ungag me. I need help. Badly
<IdleOne> devon: #ubuntu has bots that help prevent flooding. When you did the YYY thing it made the bots angry, it makes the humans angry also. Please try to be patient and remember that answers are not always available depending on who is active at that moment.
<devon> IdleOne: I recognize this. My brain has little moments where I'm not even sure what I'm doing. I don't know why I said YYYYYYYY, but my system is doing the exact same thing right now. I'm very sorry.
<IdleOne> alright, I will remove the ban in a moment.
<devon> IdleOne: Thank you so much. It won't happen again. I promise!
<IdleOne> try joining now
<devon> I already am joined
<elky> devon, are you using a vm?
<devon> elky: No I am not, but I'm on another computer
<devon> Chromebook actually
<elky> nevermind then. vmware can sometimes do stupid things with keyboard input
<Unit193> If you type "yes" it will repeat y until you hit CTRL+C
<elky> oh cute, i hadn't had that one before...
<devon> Ctrl+C doesn't stop it
<devon> Ctrl+Alt+F2 does something
<devon> Anyway, I don't want to get offtopic in here. IdleOne, thank you so much.
<devon> Sorry to bug you, but I still get a message when trying to chat in #ubuntu
<devon> [21:02] <devon> Hello [21:02] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> part #ubuntu and rejoin
<devon> Still doesn't work
<IdleOne> ok part both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-unregged
<devon> Nevermind
<bulletrulz> hey
<bulletrulz> how long am i banned
<IdleOne> There is no time limit. Bans are removed when a user comes here and demonstrates that they are able to follow the channel guidelines
<bulletrulz> i will be able too im sorru
<IdleOne> You have been warned on many occasions about being off topic and about language.
<IdleOne> Come back in 7 days and we can talk about it then.
<bulletrulz> ok
<IdleOne> fantastic.
<IdleOne> Now if you could /part this channel that would make me a happy camper.
<bulletrulz> well wouuld if i said no
<bulletrulz> jk
<bulletrulz> bye
<elky> oh dear gods, they're all talking to each other
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> for being 1a, its busy in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> s/la/late
<gnomefreak> oops sorry 1am was correct
 * DrManhattan shrugs.
<IdleOne> DrManhattan: The Ubuntu community is a family friendly place, comments like you made in #ubuntu are not acceptable. Even when they are directed to users who are being a problem.
<DrManhattan> That's nice. I suppose bullying users is family - friendly?
<IdleOne> Who bullied you?
<DrManhattan> that would be you.
<IdleOne> I'm not sure what you think I did is bullying
<DrManhattan> Sure you dont.
<IdleOne> Please explain
 * gnomefreak doesnt
 * DrManhattan shrugs. Please let me know if/when the ban is ever removed. I'm a disabled vet and I don't really have time for such nonsense. Have a wonderful night.
<gnomefreak> may i please ask what he didto make you think he was bullying you
<IdleOne> bans have no time limit and we don't have time to go about informing users of when a ban is lifted anyway. If you want to explain to me why you think my removing you from the channel is bullying I will be happy to discuss it.
<DrManhattan> so be it. Hope it makes you feel like a big man.
<IdleOne> It makes me sad that I have to explain to a vet the reasoning behind rules and guidelines
<IdleOne> I hope you have a great night.
<DrManhattan> You too :)
<IdleOne> Please part the channel.
<DrManhattan> well, I read the guidelines and I've joined the channel as you asked. I'll part when my ban is removed. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> DrManhattan: read the topic of this channel
<gnomefreak> Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers  << from topic
 * DrManhattan shrugs. Whatever makes you feel like a big man I suppose. So much for "family friendly".
<gnomefreak> so if you feel that we did not settle your issue than please explain more
<IdleOne> Does it make you feel like a big man to be defiant?
<DrManhattan> No, it feels like a gigantic waste of time when all I wanted was a peaceful, family friendly #ubuntu channel.
<IdleOne> and making a comments about peoples mothers is family friendly?
<DrManhattan> No, that was just a momentary lapse of judgement.
<DrManhattan> Kinda like you're having now :)
<gnomefreak> we can try to solve your problem but you need to be respectfull and explain in detail what you did to get removed from channel because as i under stand it you were removed due to your comments in #ubuntu
<DrManhattan> Nah.
<DrManhattan> I don't need to do that at all.
<IdleOne> I agree, but you are continuing with that lapse of judgment by being defiant in this channel. All I need is for you to acknowledge that you have read the !guidelines and agree to follow them and I will gladly remove the ban
<IdleOne> in case you didn't see my last post
<IdleOne> I agree, but you are continuing with that lapse of judgment by being defiant in this channel. All I need is for you to acknowledge that you have read the !guidelines and agree to follow them and I will gladly remove the ban
<DrManhattan> IdleOne, I have done that already. Would you like me to repost?
<IdleOne> Please
<DrManhattan> <DrManhattan> well, I read the guidelines and I've joined the channel as you asked. I'll part when my ban is removed. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> DrManhattan: once agtain no idlers
<IdleOne> I miss the part where it says you agree to follow them
<gnomefreak> again
<DrManhattan> gnomefreak, you are now ignored.
<DrManhattan> IdleOne, I agree to follow them.
<gnomefreak> DrManhattan: ignoring me doesnt stop me from removing you
<gnomefreak> again
<IdleOne> great, now if you would please take a few minutes and explain to me where I was a bully?
<DrManhattan> IdleOne, I consider this entire routine you've put me through to be bullying. All you had to say was "family friendly channel, we've got it handled" and I would have stfu
<DrManhattan> as this extra dragging out of the situation is also bullying, because it is pointless and only serves the purpose of "showing me who's boss"
<DrManhattan> well good for you, you're the boss
<IdleOne> fantastic. I am glad to have your blessing.
<DrManhattan> wonderful
<IdleOne> have a great night. I don't think the ban is going to be removed at this time
<DrManhattan> yeah, no bullying there.
<IdleOne> none at all, my reason for not removing the ban is your attitude towards me.
<DrManhattan> sure. You're the boss.
<IdleOne> You seem to think that we are ina fight here. I'm just trying to help maintain a safe environment for all the users in #ubuntu and honestly I don't think that at this time you can help me do that.
<bazhang> hi
<IdleOne> DrManhattan: I'm glad you came back. perhaps I was a little harsh and I should have sent you a discrete message instead of removing you from the channel
<DrManhattan> Thank you. I shouldn't have said what I said in channel or given you a hard time about doing your job.
<IdleOne> I'll remove the ban now. gimme a moment
<DrManhattan> thank you
<IdleOne> wnaa hug it out?
<IdleOne> wanna*
<IdleOne> :)
<DrManhattan> sure :)
<IdleOne> Alright, get out here and sorry that it became such a big issue out of a really minor issue
<IdleOne> you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<DrManhattan> thank you
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu psycopathic more offtopic nonsense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Tm_T huggles IdleOne
<Unit193> Tm_T: Too tight.
<Tm_T> awww
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> DOOD
<bazhang> what system has nothing for blkid
<ikonia> well, if you read what he said he'd run it for each partition
<ikonia> I wanted him to run it on it's own show it output anything it could see
<ikonia> then it could be worked backwards
<bazhang> even a live cd would have some kind of output
<ikonia> well, yes and no
<ikonia> it depends, but again if he's runing it against partitions, and those partitions have changed/different it will output nothing
<ikonia> hence why just running it on it's own was of interest to me
<bazhang> there's simply a lot he's not sharing
<ikonia> it could be one of many things
<bazhang> it's probably a virtualized aws using vbox
<ikonia> eg: disks that are not partitioned and raided
<ikonia> if the raid array is not assembled the partitions he's checking won't sohw
<bazhang> on an encrypted LVM
<ikonia> show
<bazhang> why would he be root, unless he means single user mode
<ikonia> well, the livecd logs you in as ubuntu, so again another reason I was trying to understand his setup
<bazhang> Pici, he was running blkid /dev/sdX instead of just blkid as i konia asked, so yes he's wrong
<bazhang> <Argure> read: apt-get dist-upgrade should show all packages but it's a potentially destructive command and I wouldn't recommend it.
<bazhang> really?
<k1l_> he is not using ubuntu since 8.04. he was suggesting startx instead of starting the lightdm. so i think he doesnt really know what es is talking
<bazhang> he did not even know that xorg.conf no longer exists
<k1l_> :/
<bazhang> I'd bet he's a bored Arch user with no idea of Ubuntu in the last 3-4 years
<bazhang> wiki.mandriva.com/en/Drakx11
<bazhang> wunderbar
<bazhang> is read even running Ubuntu?
<k1l_> lsb_release -a showed 12.10
<k1l_> if this is from that macine
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> wonder what the apple inc from Lenovo comment was all about
<k1l_> dont know
<bazhang> guess FSF wont get an invite to the next UDS
<IdleOne> maybe they should. I don't agree with RMS but he isn't entirely wrong.
<Myrtti> what's he done this time
<Myrtti> ah, oh
<Pici> complained about Ubuntu
<bazhang> extremely offtopic in #kubuntu
<bazhang> <Smurphy> I love the channel police... Always so helpfull when not needed. And when needed, so silent ... cause no knowledge about any topic ...
<bazhang> blueskaj is not helping any
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu smurphy blueskaj extreme offtopic, even after warnings
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> they effective have shut down the channel from any actual support
<bazhang> +ly
<Tm_T> nothing new in that unfortunately
<bazhang> this was way past the usual chit chat
<bazhang> * Smurphy (~smurphy@solsys.org) has left #kubuntu ("too much channel police in here ...")
<Tm_T> aww
<bazhang> and the take over excuse is: it's dead in here, so we can chat all we want..
<IdleOne> y u g077a B such a buzzkill!
<bazhang> Blueskaj really gets a free pass in #kubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> I recall at one time when he was a superb helper
<IdleOne> in +1 his offtopic is often related to development and usually he is accompanied by actual devs.
<IdleOne> but I agree that he needs to tone it down
<bazhang> <mysterious> hi, very neat. ubuntu is greatly succeeding in pissing me off
<bulletrulz> hello IdleOne
<IdleOne> If you agree to follow the !guidelines (no swearing, stay on topic) in #ubuntu I have no problem with you being there
<bulletrulz> ok
<bulletrulz> i agree
<IdleOne> technically you are ban evading.
<IdleOne> we will over look it though because you did point it out yourself :)
<bulletrulz> how?
<bulletrulz> yeah i knew that was the right thing to d
<bulletrulz> do
<IdleOne> your ipv6 host has changed
<IdleOne> anyway, not a major deal, just follow the rules please :)
<bulletrulz> oh ohk aright thank you
<IdleOne> sure thing.
<bulletrulz> aright i will now /part
<IdleOne> thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-08
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu netrunner@71-219-52-194.slkc.qwest.net)  trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> I think I'm done.
<bazhang> <nitrohax> I'll mine that for a dollar
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu <nitrohax> bazhang> all i can say is "watch robo cop"  consistently offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <amigamia> dr_willis_ i read in the Midnight news paper while waiting at the checkout about it.
<bazhang> troll detected
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mens)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (banda giving dangerous commands)
<bazhang> <pix3l> but if you want kde as your main desktop, go for another distribution
<bazhang>  Shanel12333  <--- anyone else getting PM spam from them?
<jrib> not here
<bazhang> ok thanks
<IdleOne> nope
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-09
<TimAnderson> UBUNTU SUCKS MY DICK! OH HAIL WINDOWS 8
<TimAnderson> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> TimAnderson called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<TimAnderson> System.out.println("FUCK UBUNTU");
<bazhang> kees, hi
<Tm_T> hi kees
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (anonymous_)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ankit said: ubottu: that is too technical for me ... someone has to break it down for me...
<ubottu> In ubottu, bobweaver said: !wh  Sometimes it is just best for one to state "what happened", By stating. I am trying to do X . I  tried to do X But I got X results. also see !details
<IdleOne> !details > bobweaver
<DJones> !list > alexandra
<ikonia> hello phunyguy_t430s
<phunyguy_t430s> hello.  Just lurking.
<ikonia> the channel has a no idle policy
<phunyguy_t430s> oh.  Didn't see that in the /motd.
<phunyguy_t430s> apologies.
<ikonia> no problem
<dontknow> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<IdleOne> was that all?
<ikonia> why are you pasting that in here
<dontknow> ikonia, just live with it
<ikonia> dontknow: please don't paste any more pointless stuff
<ikonia> dontknow: what do you want ?
<dontknow> ikonia, all you can do is kicking or banning. you don't discuss
<ikonia> dontknow: there is nothing to discuss
<ikonia> you joined the ops channel and pasted and RMS blog post
<k1l_> dontknow: this is not a discussion channel for that topic
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> what do you actually want ?
<dontknow> ikonia, you banned me from offtopic and ubuntu because of this subject
<ikonia> you where banned a while ago
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> I can tell you what for
<ikonia> hang on a moment
<ikonia> most of the reasons I see you being banned for is bad language or just making stuff up
<ikonia> but for example, that post / blog would not be welcome in #ubuntu as it has nothing to do with support
<dontknow> ikonia, where should i paste that article then?
<ikonia> why do you need to paste it ?
<dontknow> because of discussion
<dontknow> what shouldn't i?
<ikonia> right, #ubuntu-offtopic would be an "ok" place
<ikonia> however you are banned because you seem unable to communicate with people
<dontknow> ikonia, it is your opinion
<ikonia> "talking about fucking google search"
<ikonia> that's not my opinion
<ikonia> that's you typing rude interactions
<ikonia> telling people to "shut up"
<ikonia> that's not my opinion - that's you being rude to people
<dontknow> ok i will call them my dear
<ikonia> no, you won't
<ikonia> you seem unable to to interact with people at all
<dontknow> ikonia, you are not discussing with me
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<dontknow> about on subject
<ikonia> myself/others have tried to disscuss it with you, and failed
<ikonia> so at this time, I'm not discussing it,
<dontknow> ikonia, no you didn't try it, not even close. you just told me "stop nonsense" etc... i was talking to other people
<dontknow> whatever
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> bye
<dontknow> ikonia, you are wrong, just live with it
<ikonia> ok
<k1l_> dontknow: honestly. you should stop trolling in first place if you want to discuss over your bans
<k1l_> …
<ubottu> In ubottu, escott said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, escott said: !fdisk is Use parted instead of fdisk to manage disks. Unlike fdisk parted can properly understand GPT disks that appear on modern EFI systems. "sudo parted -l" will list partitions in a format similar to fdisk.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-02
<Pici> woo
<Pici> Well. uhh.
<LjL> Pici: boo?
<LjL> Pici: it's monday isn't it?
<Pici> LjL: all day :(
 * Myrtti prods lhave
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pricey>  /msg'ing dissenter
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-03
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (tnfnsexe check posts)
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (Evan___ random mindless posts)
<Beldar> can we have a look at Evan___'s post in #ubuntu they are randomly commenting and not following any real channels norms expected, and confusing other users
<k1l_> what is with that Evan___ user? is he just confused or overchallenged or this intended?
<ubottu> In ubottu, osubuntu said: screenshot is do
<osubuntu> help i just talked to ubottu and it said itll post that in this channel like "This incident will be reported"
<osubuntu> it said Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<ubottu> In ubottu, osubuntu said: terminall is terminal
<topyli> @btlogin
<h00k> lol wat
<Pici> halp
<Pricey> What's up?
<IdleOne> a direction
<DJones> Animated film
<Pricey> IdleOne: DJones: No, that's "Up". I can see where the confusion is. Proper nouns (Except freenode) hae a capital letter.
<IdleOne> Pricey: I see.
<Pricey> Next week, commas.
 * IdleOne can't, wait.
<Riddell> ubottu's !testers call in #kubuntu-devel has broken
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Riddell: whats wrong with it?
<Riddell> Pici: ah just !testers does work but  !testers | https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125 does not
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1254125 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Riddell> Pici: bug one takes precedence is what it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6515381/
<Riddell> Pici: worth a bug report?
<Pici> Riddell: yeah.  I'll add it.
<Riddell> lovely, thanks
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Shqiperia, Albania)
<tsimpson> Riddell: it's spam protection, factoid calls with URLs are filtered out
<Pici> oh
<Pici> I logged a bug anyway :/
<Riddell> aah
<tsimpson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel/view/head:/Encyclopedia/plugin.py#L558
<tsimpson> it ignores them unless it's an ops call, in which case it only alerts here and not in the channel
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu dadlis is a java bot
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> heh
<k1l_> ?
<k1l_> fnordistus (~fnordistu@fnord-1-pt.tunnel.tserv23.zrh1.ipv6.he.net)  aka dudendud     is a well known troll known as alteregoa, too.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (vuohi15v)
<ubottu> articsun called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> yikes
<k1l> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-04
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> the old "linux community" card
<bazhang> fix my HURD!!11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, okee said: ubottu>  I am trying to use TestDisk46 to recover a couple of files from a crashed installation.  When entering mount sdc5, I get an error message indicating that sdc5 is not found in the fstab.  Would the following command be correct:  Device : /dev/sdc5
<Guest53019> YO
<Guest53019> UNBAN ME
<Guest53019> ikonia nigga
<jussi> Guest53019: Ive no idea what you did and likely don't have the power to unban you, but saying stuff like that wont help. whats going on?
<Guest53019> they harassed me
<Guest53019> and accussed me of cheating... then i got banned because i refused to get blackmailed..
<jussi> Guest53019: could you link me to some logs of this?
<jussi> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Guest53019> !logs
<Guest53019> !logs
<Guest53019> !logs
<Guest53019> !logs
<jussi> Guest53019: click the link that ubottu gave and find them there
<Guest53019> how
<jussi> Guest53019: go to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/ and find the date and time that you talked to ikonia
<jussi> (and channel)
<Guest53019> cant
<jussi> why not?
<Guest53019> its too far up
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1675 users, 9 overflows, 1684 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1674 users, 9 overflows, 1682 limit))
<jussi> Guest53019: Im really sorry then, without any logs or any other background, I can't do much.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1717 users, 1 overflows, 1718 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1718 users, 1 overflows, 1719 limit))
<ubottu> NTSB42 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> hfsplus again
<ubottu> NTSB42 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (^_^)
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (hi dude)
<Allah> hi!
<Allah> !ops ljl | troll
<Allah> !ops | ljl
<ubottu> ljl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ljl)
<Pici> thats enough of that
 * genii slides Pici a lovely fresh coffee
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> msg'ing
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> Pricey: good luck
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> Allah called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<genii> Persistent
<Myrtti> someone took his toy away
<Myrtti> *whistles*
<Mamarok> school is out?
<IdleOne> nope
<Myrtti> no, that's just HFSPLUS
<genii> Hm. Lighin in 3u makes a good point.... why can't you have nvidia and fglrx driver both installed? I have abox at home for instance with one of each card in it.
<LjL> uh how does he know i'm a troll :(
<IdleOne> I blogged about it :(
<h00k> I just mass /queried everyone :[
<IdleOne> not me
<IdleOne> I feel unspeshul
<h00k> cause you know
<IdleOne> bazhang: plz2instruct ur frienz be gud
<IdleOne> :)
<xangua> damn pidgin autojoin :(
<xangua> autoconnect or whatever causes to flood, sorry
<Unit193> When you join more than 10 channels, pidgin doesn't handle it well.
<Unit193> xangua: Are you usnig the irc more plugin?
<xangua> Unit193: yes, why¿
<xangua> irc more and irc helper
<Unit193> It causes issues like this: xangua (~angel@unaffiliated/xangua) has left #ubuntu-ops ("PRIVMSG #ubuntu :Using Ubuntu 12.04 with all updates, everytime it suspends somehow my conection persist and causes pidgin to autoconect every single minute and flooding all the channels I am in; what can be the cause of this¿")
<xangua> I believe i recently enable it... disable it now
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-05
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (adminsitrator_ defcon511 same user)
<Busch_> hi
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (symptom)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (symptom)
<k1l_> #ubuntu-fr have a mute on $~a
<IdleOne> niko: ^
<niko> k1l_: no
<niko> k1l_: no support, no chat, that's all :p
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-06
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (varange)
<Busch> hi
<k1l> hi
<LjL> hi
<h00k> what can we do for you?
<LjL> h00k: give him a coffee for starters, can't hurt
<h00k> aaaaaaand I killed 'em
<Busch> the ancients were told that you shall not COMMIT ADULTERY but i say to YOU whoever looks at a women with LUST FOR HER has already commited adultery with her in his heart
<LjL> i'll keep that in mind
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (pimpoint spam on PM)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ven-2 said: ubottu, here is trouble. Where I can put my description, where font etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-07
<pyrobisqit> hello, I haven't connected in like a year or so, and I don't remember my password, could an operator drop my nick or send me a password recovery email please?
<ikonia> you need to be in #freenode
<ikonia> this channel only deals with ubuntu channels, your nickname is part of freenode, not ubuntu
<ikonia> try /join #freenode and ask for a staff member (with a + by their name) to help
<pyrobisqit> sorry, I thought there would be operators in this channel
<pyrobisqit> thank you I will!
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1672 users, 3 overflows, 1675 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1677 users, 5 overflows, 1682 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (271 users, 0 overflows, 271 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (268 users, 0 overflows, 268 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1654 users, 5 overflows, 1659 limit))
<SnapDragon_> hi
<SnapDragon_> hi
<k1l_> hi
 * SnapDragon_ is going to idle in here
<ikonia> wow - it's almost as if you are trying to provoke a problem
<ikonia> SnapDragon_: why are you here ?
<k1l_> SnapDragon_: please see the /topic we have a no idle policy except for team members.
 * SnapDragon_ does not care
<k1l_> so its hfsplus again
<ikonia> I see no point in wasting any time with him
<ikonia> her/it/whateer
<ikonia> ever
<k1l_> yes, he clearly ruined his 2nd chance. and his 3423423626525532nd chance too
<cheesedude> hi
<cheesedude> how do i become an op
<cheesedude> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> cheesedude called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<cheesedude> hi
<cheesedude> how do i become an op?
<k1l_> cheesedude: aka hfsplus. first i would start with not trolling and making trouble
<cheesedude> we are like family
<cheesedude> by the way
<cheesedude> how come we dont even talk even more
<cheesedude> this bullshit cant be true
 * cheesedude Baby, baby, baby oooh Like baby, baby, baby nooo Like baby, baby, baby oooh I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-08
 * ididitagain is going to idle here and break the rules
 * ididitagain is going to idle here and break the rules
<LjL> oh noes
 * LjL gets some superglue, puts the rules back together
 * ididitagain is going to wait here until he is banned or his laptop dies
<LjL> @random ban ignore
<ubottu> ignore
<LjL> you got lucky
<ididitagain> ?
<ididitagain> God will punish all your sins
<ididitagain> LjL: one sin will bring you to hell
<LjL> yes i'm pretty sure i've got that covered
<ididitagain> For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all. James 2:10
<LjL> ididitagain, that's not called idling, fyi
<ididitagain> then i will idle now
 * ididitagain is idling until he is banned or shuts laptop off
<ubottu> ididitagain called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> maybe they'll find some kind of improved battery in the meanwhile
<LjL> and you can keep your laptop on indefinitely
<ididitagain> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ididitagain called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ididitagain> !ops
<ididitagain> ban me
<ididitagain> its britney bitch
<ididitagain> !Staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> ididitagain called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ban me)
<ididitagain> ban please
<ididitagain> i will leave on quiet
<ididitagain> lalalalalalalala
<ididitagain> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ididitagain called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<LjL> lalalalalalalalalala
<ididitagain> lalalalalalalalalala
<IdleOne> lalalalalalalalalala
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (knightshade)
<AcerTwo> who wants to see boobies?
<LjL> ew no
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<LjL> cute
<LjL> is this hfsplus?
<k1l> yes it is
<AcerTwo> whats up dude
<LjL> AcerTwo, on a serious note for a change, i mean this in the best possible way but
<LjL> how many years have you been trolling here?
<AcerTwo> i am drunk with caffiene
<LjL> don't you think it's some kind of cover to keep thinking you're having fun, are cool, or whatnot, but in fact can't face not dealing with the real world?
<AcerTwo> i am a hip hop cool granny
<LjL> also, too many double negations
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpghttp://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<AcerTwo> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/Blue-footed_Booby_%28Sula_nebouxii%29_-one_leg_raised.jpg
<LjL> what can one do
<ubottu> AcerTwo called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> 2fast4me
<LjL> seriously, i'm not sure i remember a time when hfsplus was *not* trolling ubuntu channels
<LjL> and i've been here for what, 8 years?
<LjL> maybe i should feel better out of seeing people can be a LOT more bonkers than me
<LjL> but i don't
<DJones> I thought bonkers was a requirement for IRC
<LjL> well yes but it's not black and white
<DJones> In a "You don't have to be bonkers to be here, .... but it helps" sort of way :)
<LjL> well not everyone is born bonkers anyway
<LjL> it's a skill that can be learned
<ubottu> ididitagain called the ops in #ubuntu (hi ljl)
<LjL> did you
<ubottu> ididitagain called the ops in #ubuntu (ive made so many mistakes, ive broken so many promises ive searched inside and i am empty will you save me GOD)
<LjL> :\
<ubottu> In ubottu, usr13 said: So here is now it works.  You ask questions that directly relate to your issue(s) or give specific information about your issue(s).  Others try and give advice to their best abilities.  Sometimes it is precise and a sure-fire remedy, (or work-around). Sometimes it is only a clue that might lead you in the right direction or just some  information that might be helpful.
<topyli> @mark dondopa #ubuntu-offtopic rude pms
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<knome> topyli, wasn't too nice on #xubuntu-offtopic a while ago either
<topyli> ok
<Myrtti> I know it is a bit silly to suggest this
<knome> not at all.
<Myrtti> but maybe it could be considered to make ubottu ignore factoid requests from hsd1.ma.comcast.net?
<Myrtti> since it seems like hostname based ignores would also work
<IdleOne> ubottu: ignore *!*@*hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> err in PM makes it a global ignore right?
<IdleOne> there done
<LjL> uh
 * LjL shrugs
<IdleOne> for q why you shrug?
<IdleOne> s/q/k/
<LjL> just thought ignoring all comcasts from massachussets was a bit akin to banning entire ranges, which i have thrown fits about for, uh, 7 years
<LjL> but currently i'm still recharging from the last fit so i won't throw it
<IdleOne> if you can suggest a more narrow mask that will affect less people?
<LjL> IdleOne: i kinda can, yes, but that's besides the point even
<LjL> and actually it's been the typical response every single time i've complained about this stuff
<LjL> the THING is, you can't justify banning an entire unrelated group of people just because there doesn't seem to be a better way to keep a single individual, or a smaller group of troublesome ones, out
<LjL> that's how IRCNet channels end up with *!*@*.it banned
<LjL> anyway, just ban c-50*comcast
<LjL> none of the people currently connected from MA Comcast have IPs starting with that
<IdleOne> well if you can suggest a better ban mask that will avoid us having to ban an entire group because of a few individuals, please tell me.
<LjL> while in my logs, he always did
<LjL> i just did
<LjL> i mean, of course it's unlikely to catch him every time
<LjL> but you know what's most likely to always catch him - no false negatives?
<LjL> *!*@*
<LjL> maybe worth trying
<IdleOne> so *!*@c-50*.comcast.met
<LjL> no
<LjL> that's even wider than the previous one
<LjL> *!*@c-50-*hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I unignored the first one I set
<IdleOne> done
<IdleOne> Thanks for the help :)
<Myrtti> sorry, I was eating
<Myrtti> I wasn't actually suggesting it should be done now
<Myrtti> I was suggesting it to start conversation if it should be done
<IdleOne> what is there to discuss really?
<Pricey> DGJones: are you aware how easily that quiet may be avoided?
<DJones> I know its easily avoided, but only needs to last about 1 minute
<k1l_> honestly, he is evading every ban we set.
<k1l_> so if we dont set real wide ban ranges we as ops cant do anything more
<LjL> so don't
<LjL> you're not really expected to fix just everything at just any cost
<k1l_> we cant solve this problem. there has been several attempts to talk to him and to ban him on the other side. this is a freenode issue, imho (as long as staff thinks he is acting against their network policy)
<LjL> yeah because freenode has a magic wand and can make effective bans where we can't
<k1l_> they can send abuse files to the isp.
<ubottu> adamu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [CoBot-dev] (~CoBot-dev@unaffiliated/mrx/bot/cobot): CoBot/1.0 (Olivaw)
<Pricey> Are you talking with another staffer about something? I have no idea what that's in reference to...
<bazhang> <MRX> at the moment it sends a /who to the channel and stores the data internally
<bazhang> that ok?
<Flannel> "at the moment" makes me leery.  If the sole purpose is just to harvest our users data, I'm not too keen on allowing it.
<bazhang> I have him in PM at the moment; shall I ask him to remove it?
<bazhang> <MRX> (at the moment it can only process 1274 of the ~1700 users of the channel... i don't know why)<MRX> its just a test. it saves the GECOS only
<Flannel> I was hoping some other folks would chime in here, but asking him to remove it gets my support.
<bazhang> LjL, ? what say ye
<IdleOne> don't we already publicly log that information about users ?
<bazhang> shall I ask MRX t join here?
<bazhang> +o
<Flannel> IdleOne: No, logs don't have user info, just nicks.
<Flannel> IdleOne: logs don't even have join/parts (I thought they did, but apparently not), just nick changes.
<IdleOne> As long as he isn't publishing the info, and the bot stays quiet. I don't see the problem.
<LjL> look it's not like any client can't do that just fine
<LjL> i could be doing that and you'd never know unless i told you
<LjL> do we really want to punish people for telling us things in order to play nice?
<IdleOne> no
<knome> Flannel, depends on the level of logging
<Flannel> knome: Our official ones is what I was speaking of.
<knome> aha. :)
<k1l_> <Modi_saturn> jmgk why are you private messaging me?    and then: jmgk> new to Ubuntu and this IRC thing
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu jmgk a user telling jmgk messaging him then jmgk says he is new to linux and irc
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (FartLover)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-01
<daftykins> don't suppose you can +q that guy =|
<daftykins> w23rdst
<bbryant> I'm not trying to be confrontative, I just can't find anything in the rules that applies here
<bbryant> I'd like to be well read so I can behave appropriately
<bbryant> but from reading what I have, none of it would have stopped me saying what i did
<ikonia> bbryant: "language and subject"
<ikonia> in the guidelines
<bbryant> oh right
<bbryant> I missed the relevant part when I skimmed it
<bbryant> oops
<ikonia> perhaps not skimming
<ikonia> if you want to be "well read"
<bbryant> meh
<bbryant> have a good one
<phunyguy> Pricey: Thanks for that response.  :) - When I sent that email, I of course didn't know it was more of a widespread issue, because I couldn't get into the channels to see.  It was all I had!  =D
<Pricey> phunyguy: Aha it's you!
<Pricey> phunyguy: I also forget which issue it was now, I've just cleraed a bunch of backlog.
<phunyguy> Pricey: accidental kline.
<phunyguy> also, lately my linode seems to hate staying connected to Freenode.  So I thought maybe that was the reason... but I guess not.  I have no idea what is going on with this connection.
<HFSPLUS-> nooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MadDoxX> hello
<MadDoxX> no one here?
<popey> hello
<IdleOne> MadDoxX: How can we be of service?
<MadDoxX> hello
<MadDoxX> i need some help in python ><
<IdleOne> this is not a support channel
<IdleOne> try #python
<MadDoxX> #python
<MadDoxX> huh?
<IdleOne> /join #python
<MadDoxX> ty i will ask there
<IdleOne> welcome. please make sure to /part this channel
<MadDoxX> it says unregiester
<MadDoxX> ><
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MadDoxX> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ben64> pretty sure that texastech guy is botting now at least
<k1l_> yeah i muted him since he shows no reaction.
<Ben64> keeps saying the same thing every 10 mins xx:x8:28
<Ben64> k cool
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-02
<bazhang> <benzhninja> hi
<daftykins> can something be done about w23rdst ?
<rww> huh. wasn't there someone else doing stuff like that too
<k1l> i already muted him for that today.
<k1l> daftykins: do you know him from other channels?
<daftykins> nah, this user joined last night and when i asked if they had a question - i just started getting the personal treatment
<daftykins> two evenings in a row now, just getting highlighted constantly
<k1l> daftykins: he told me it wount happen again. if so he know he gets banned
<daftykins> thanks :) i'm sure the coming days will be interesting
<daftykins> i'll bear in mind the dhcp.snlo.ca.charter.com part for a possible repeat
<daftykins> by the way you fancies some factoid updating/adding?
<bazhang> always
<daftykins> as you may know, ATI cards have been named AMD for years. if a user pops in and asks for help with their AMD card, an !ati factoid could be pretty misleading
<daftykins> so i would suggest !amd is: For help with installing proprietary graphics drivers for AMD (previously named ATI) cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<daftykins> oops just saw a fail there, *who fancies, not you
<k1l> Squidward: hi
<phunyguy> hello HFSPLUS :|
<Intelceleron> !ops
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu mistyfog IRCcloud user with offensive language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-03
<TheNet> hey... got spam from a user in #ubuntu:
<TheNet> ashleee22: L'unico posto dove si può vedere l'ultimo collegamento di un numero, ma ha nascosto !! checkwhatsapp.com
<IdleOne> handled, thanks
<TheNet> thanks
<hggdh> elky: ping
<ikonia> hello there zpfeffer
<k1l> carols ip is a proxy.
<DJones> zpfeffer: Is there something that the Ubuntu-ops team can help you with?
<elfy> hi - got hfsplus being an indjit in ubuntu+1 - tia :)
<elfy> thanks for all you do - cya
<elky> hggdh pong?
<hggdh> elky: so, do you accept the nomination for the IRCC?
<hggdh> with that we will be with 4 candidates for the two slots, so you have around a 50% chance of being elected
<hggdh> no, sorry, it will be five, so less than 50%
<elky> hggdh: sure, why not :)
<rww> I see hggdh has caught on to my strategy of "nominate a tonne of people so I'm less likely to get elected"
<hggdh> thank you :-)
<hggdh> with that I think we have enough candidates to send over to the CC
<elky> i'm pretty sure that makes me the biggest fool of the lot
<rww> elky: since you've done it before?
<elky> yes
<hggdh> elky: oh, no, not at all. The, ah, foolest, methinks, is my poor self ;-)
<rww> elky: all things considered, you do seem to have a penchant for getting in situations where you need to talk with annoying people every day ;)
<elky> hggdh: ah, but i escaped
<hggdh> rww: I had not actually caught on the strategy, but I did like the base idea
<hggdh> it works for all: "oh, thre are 5 for two positions, so I will not be the lucky bastard"
<IdleOne> hggdh: I would like to nominate jussi, tsimpson, and genii
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> IdleOne: we need that in an email with the links to LP and wiki...
<IdleOne> meh..forget it
<genii> Hm.
<hggdh> :-)
<IdleOne> genii: unless you are interested
<genii> My LP really needs updating
<IdleOne> if so I'll happily write an email
<hggdh> genii: this is the moment, this is the hour
<DJones> Good job its not people being nominated, but people having to apply
<DJones> Or at least accept nomination
<hggdh> DJones: well, there is that. Always worry when somebody else volunteers you
 * DJones is inelligible
<hggdh> DJones: accepting the nominations is required (at least by me)
<DJones> I haven't applied for Ubuntu membership
<hggdh> why not, if I may ask?
<IdleOne> DJones: I still have access to the button that needs to be pushed to make you a member
 * IdleOne is tempted
<genii> How much time is involved? I hear there's a lot of turnover
 * hggdh still has access to the same button, plust the other one that cancels the first)
<IdleOne> genii: weekly meetings (hardly ever happens) ignore emails about abusive ops (hourly)
<DJones> hggdh: I don't think I do enough to be eligible for membership, I see sustained contribution as being more than just IRC/bug reporting etc
<hggdh> genii: usually not really intense: one (theoretical) monthly meeting, and responding to user's complaints
<hggdh> DJones: IRC contribs are considered
<IdleOne> DJones: the support you do and the op duties alone make you eligible
<hggdh> (per se)
 * IdleOne would +1 DJones anytime for membership
<DJones> hggdh: IdleOne: I know it makes me eligible, bit I always put myself down, I don't think I do enough to have earned membership
<DJones> s/bit/but/
<IdleOne> DJones: trust me you have and do
<rww> DJones: IdleOne doesn't do anything and he got it :3
<hggdh> genii: I am not sure about turnover for previous instances of the IRCC; current one is around 40%
<IdleOne> :(
<DJones> Maybe I'll think about it
<IdleOne> rww: I haven't been doing much for a while but I think I more than earned my membership just in abuse from fellow ops
<rww> the main novelty of this IRCC is that they actually resign instead of just disappearing
<genii> I wish there was some clause that you could accept nomination if there aren't enough people in the race already and everyone would just get acclaimed or so
<hggdh> DJones: do an exercise: fill in your wiki page with a proposal for membership, and ask people here for referrals
<IdleOne> people here and your loco
<DJones> Just started watching a film that makes me think about this, the start of "The Da Vinci Code", images of a naked bloke whipping himself
<IdleOne> my guess is you get 15 minimum
<rww> DJones: bwahahaha
<hggdh> DJones: you left me with disturbing mental image
<DJones> hggdh: You should have seen the video, that may be worse
<hggdh> genii: unfortunately we need at least n+1 candidates for n slots
<genii> hggdh: Yes, I realize. We sometimes have the same situation at Toronto FreeNet
 * genii nominates mneptok
 * genii giggles and runs away
<rww> shame HFSPLUS doesn't have ubuntu membership, I'd nominate him in a heartbeat
<DJones> rww: Will you stop reading my mind
<DJones> I had the same thought
 * mneptok declines by setting himself on fire
<IdleOne> drastic
<mneptok> i must preserve my reputation as a drama queen. *hair toss*
<IdleOne> I've read that about you
<IdleOne> right right, they have a plaque on the wall at the Canonical offices
<mneptok> "Those who forget the past shall be condemned to repeat it."
<IdleOne> something like that
<k1l> zpfeffer: hi
<hggdh> we have been trying to engage zpfeffer since some six hours ago. I do not think we need to keep trying
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-04
<zykotick9> someone needs to do something about testing1122 in #u right now
<cherrypoop> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> cherrypoop called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> cherrypoop: ?
<cherrypoop> hey there's an obnoxious troll in ubuntu
<ikonia> who/where ?
<cherrypoop> he's typing in all caps
<phunyguy> HFSPLUS I reckon.
<phunyguy> maybe not!
<phunyguy> comcast IP, but Florida!
<phunyguy> maybe he moved?
<phunyguy> !away > BeamAway
<genii> Ah good, meeting is still going on
<Pici> !away > D3vil
<Jordan_U> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Jordan_U> !kickstart ~= s#https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html#https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html#
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Jordan_U> !no kickstart is <reply> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html - See also !cloning
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-05
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS IS REVEALED
<Unit193> Oh gosh put your clothes back on!
<HFSPLUS> bazhang, waaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> rww, waaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> waaaaaaaaa
<Squidward> I know the cure for aids!
<Squidward> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/12/arizona-pastor-predicts-aids-free-christmas-if-all-gays-are-killed-as-god-commands/
<Squidward> phunyguy, agree?
<valorie> so much hate and ignorance in the world
<Squidward> no god commands it
<phunyguy> yeah I doubt that.  God wants you to not judge.  That is His job.  Go away.
<Squidward> phunyguy, FALSE CHRISTIAN, the word of god commands US TO JUDGE BY THE WORD OF GOD, NOT BY OUR OWN STANDARD, see matthew 7:1-5; John 7:24
<phunyguy> no thanks.
<phunyguy> wait, that says that YOU shouldn't judge.
<phunyguy> good job.
<phunyguy> you should take the sawdust out of your own eye first.
<phunyguy> anything else we can help you with?
<phunyguy> no?
<phunyguy> kthxbye
<Squidward> phunyguy, i can refute what you say
 * phunyguy wanders off
<phunyguy> my beer glass is emoty.
<phunyguy> empty*
<Squidward> phunyguy, http://carm.org/what-does-you-shall-not-judge-mean
<Squidward> sorry but "true christians" judge by the word of god "fake and self decived christians" say "judge not"
<phunyguy> Thank you.
 * hggdh wonders about this religion
<phunyguy> hggdh: he is way off, regardless of bible translation.
<phunyguy> I am not a religious person, but I totally grew up in a christian household.
<mneptok> i never grew up.
<ubottu> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu (SQUIDWARD HAS ARRIVED!)
<Pici> !away > XeBlackWater
<bazhang> mendax bad news
<bazhang> <UTL> Is anybody available under #ubuntu-touch? I'm not getting a response, so I assumed everybody was "out to lunch".
<bazhang> he's hitting just about every channel with that; even -ru earlier
<genii> Hm.
<genii> bazhang: I did think it was an odd term to use.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-06
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Hatycat said: !g how is Xubunutu different than regular ubuntu
<teward> I think Hatycat in #ubuntu is adding more noise than useful statements in the channel, can someone take a look?
<reisio> heyo!
<reisio> let's discuss...
<reisio> coffee!
<reisio> I Like it, you?
<reisio> I like Craven's
<reisio> 's'pretty good
<phunyguy> that's a good way to get banned from another channel.... the only channel that you can join to resolve bans in the ubuntu namespace.
 * rww looks up
<valorie> reisio: were you perhaps looking for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<reisio> you said I could join this channel to discuss
<phunyguy> to discuss the ban...?
<valorie> oops, /me bows out
<reisio> why would I want to discuss your stupid ban?
<reisio> silly op :p
<phunyguy> hey it can stay as long as it needs to.
<reisio> no way, really?
<reisio> at least you didn't ban me for saying clamav is an av
<reisio> nothing'll top that
<reisio> you just banned me for being a regular dumb op :D
<phunyguy> is there anything else I can help you with?  if not, please /part the channel to keep it clear for others.
<rww> reisio: I think conceding that there might be a motivation other than "phunyguy is an idiot" for phunyguy banning you might be more productive.
<reisio> rww: for whom? :p
<rww> Well, do you want back in #ubuntu, or not?
<rww> If so, then all of us. If not, then I guess you can /part.
<reisio> doesn't really matter, I'll be back in #ubuntu whenever
<reisio> just like last time and the time before that, and any time, because on top of always being unbanned, IRC bans don't work
<reisio> moreover I find people who ban me tend to realize they were just burned out and being dorks
<rww> Righto. Please /part the channel and come back if you change your mind, then.
<reisio> and take a little break
<rww> Toodles.
<reisio> and it all works out
<reisio> laterz
<reisio> so I like the um, the single origin coffees are good
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> Costa Rica
 * reisio yawns
<elky> no
<reisio> no!
<phunyguy> bad channel to get banned from.....
<reisio> this one?
<phunyguy> I wouldn't recommend it.
<reisio> why, who cares about this channel :p
<phunyguy> suit yourself.
<elky> clearly not you, so you don't need to be here.
<reisio> honestly, as if there's another reason to invite someone to an -ops channel but to ignore them :p
<reisio> elky: I was told to be here
<reisio> you're just an adverb
<phunyguy> ....to discuss the ban.
<reisio> phunyguy: nope
<chu> Wow, typical keyboard warrior.
<rww> No, you were told to come here if you want to discuss your ban. You clearly do not want to do so, so you are being told not to be here.
<chu> Such a hard guy.
<reisio> still nobody talking in #ubuntu I see
<reisio> phunyguy: gj
<reisio> chu: you know it :)
<phunyguy> reisio: that means it is clear for support questions
<reisio> big useless quiet #ubuntu now
<chu> I'm impressed.
<rww> teward: If you're all sorted, please /part the channel, thanks :)
<Ben64> walkop is sending spam PMs, got kicked earlier for it
<teward> choopa spammer (cholby) sighted in #ubuntu, response needed as they already started spamming
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (cholby_ idiocy ... ban request)
<DJones> And Bye cholby
<DJones> As a heads up, cholby is using tor to get round bans in #ubuntu
<ikonia> DJones: I think he was responding to this
<ikonia> 19:45 < towski> anyone have ubuntu touch running
<HFSPLUS2> noooo waaa
#ubuntu-ops 2014-12-07
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> heh, then why won't you let me review my ban?
<Unit193> Need to btlogin
<valorie> ah
<valorie> @btlogin
<valorie> ubottu: you should tell me that
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> It should know what you want before you do?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it's fine
<valorie> obsent is a known spammer, I believe
<Unit193> odsent?  Yes.  Though, I believe you set a quiet and a ban, may as well remove the quiet and justleave the ban.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> done
<Unit193> obsent!*@* is the hostmask he used, so it'd seem.  There's a quiet on that at least.
<valorie> that's what I just removed
<Unit193> That was '*odsent*!*@*'
<valorie> [17:11] *** You remove the quiet on *odsent*!*@*.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<valorie> when I return I'll do the other
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (voidDotClass profantiy)
<valorie> and done
<Unit193> juned: Hello, anything we can help you with today?
<juned> hi
<juned> anyone can help me
<HFSPLUS> whats up people how you chillen?
<HFSPLUS> noooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> noooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HFSPLUS> ikonia, waaaaa
<HFSPLUS> Yes i will go away but here “There was a rich man who was clothed in purple and fine linen and who feasted sumptuously every day. 20 And at his gate was laid a poor man named Lazarus, covered with sores, 21 who desired to be fed with what fell from the rich man's table. Moreover, even the dogs came and licked his sores. 22 The poor man died and was carried by the angels to Abraham's side.[a] The rich man also died and wa
<HFSPLUS> s buried, 23 and in Hades, being in torment, he lifted up his eyes and saw Abraham far off and Lazarus at his side. 24 And he called out, ‘Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus to dip the end of his finger in water and cool my tongue, for I am in torment in this flame.’ 25 But Abraham said, ‘Child, remember that you in your lifetime received your good things, and Lazarus in like manner bad things; but now
<ubottu> tuxgeek called the ops in #ubuntu (idler)
<ikonia> ignore it
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (noooo waaaaaa)
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XslbMYLexu4)
<ikonia> tedious
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XslbMYLexu4 <--- REPENT)
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell. Matthew 5:30
<HFSPLUS> Unit193, nooo waaa
<HFSPLUS> ikonia, waaa
<HFSPLUS> kline me!
<HFSPLUS> waaaa
<HFSPLUS> I demand to be banned or klined
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-30
<Myrtti> no idea how that happened...
<k1l> <motaka2> k1l: thank you. I hate google
<k1l> installs google chrome
<hggdh> one has to wonder
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi, I keep getting banforwarded here from #lubuntu-offtopic.
<Pici> oh,
<Pici> let me take a look
<Pici> SonikkuAmerica: nevermind my #freenode comment
<SonikkuAmerica> got i
<SonikkuAmerica> *it
<Pici> hmmm.. gotta investigate this, one moment
<SonikkuAmerica> I haven't been in that channel in ages... I'm suspecting a Kiwi IRC ban maybe?
<Pici> yeah, thats what it looks like, need to check my logs
<k1l> wasnt there an issue with trolls using kiwi all the time? i am not in that channel but i might have heard such things
<Pici> we don't have ubottu in there, so I don't see an entry in our bantracker about it.
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: In #lubuntu-offtopic, not so much, but I remember a global ban from #u at one time.
<Pici> I'm going to remove the ban, especially because its a forward to here and we haven't had any weird people (besides SonikkuAmerica) drop by complaining about it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Pici: I may need to talk to Unit193 , I'm pretty sure one of his clones is in that channel anyway
<Pici> SonikkuAmerica: it is.
<Pici> I'll bug him about it later, but for now we'll remove the ban. If for some reason he needs to add it again, so be it.
<SonikkuAmerica> kk thanks.
<Unit193> k1l is right, it was intended.
<Pici> Unit193: so... what now? it seems awfully wide, and like I said we haven't had anyone come in u-ops recently because of this.
<Unit193> Has had a few, yeah.  They just don't stick.
<Unit193> Going with your last statement seems fine anyway.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-01
<OerHeks> Hi, tarrfert is PM-ing nasty messages in #ubuntu
<daftykins> hey folks, racist PMs from "tarrfert" over in #ubuntu
<OerHeks> i just told them too, daftykins
<OerHeks> and .. he/it is gone.
<daftykins> ah har
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (daBllemSsreggiN (read nick backwards - and abusive)))
<chu> Yeah, I just dealt with him in #u-o.
<Unit193> Thanks, chu.
<chu> No problem.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> JamesArlen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<daftykins> ikonia: AbuDhar has been wasting time all night, i hear is already banned from -offtopic and -ops too :/
<ikonia> yeah, I'm talking to him in pm
<daftykins> ok, thanks
<ikonia> I assure you there won't be another "problem" word from him
<daftykins> ^_^
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu abudhar also known as ilhami still rude in pm, pm'd me to ask for #ubuntu-offtopic ban to be removed, when checked history and why he wanted this ban removed he stated he wanted access to #ubuntu-offtopic to annoy dafykins, history in ubuntu earlier shows he was trying to troll dafykins, I explained the ban would not be lifted as this attitude was why he gets banned from channels in the first place, again resorted to childish insults
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<BigTroll> fuck you noobs!! ubuntu noobs! omg
<Pici> k
<k1l> who could have known that when seeing that nick
<Pici> its a mystery
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> pitastrudl called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lotuspsychje said: !uefi > Paradisee read this also if system is uefi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, persa_ said: ubottu: my english is very unpolite and uncalm, am I welcome?
<bazhang> <onezuff> i better get out of here
<bazhang> the support channel itself is a virus vector
<bazhang> mssql!!1
<Pici> :[
<Pici> I'd take mssql over oracle....
<Pici> and yes, I know oracle is powerful, I just find it so convoluted
<bazhang> is it webscale 2.0
<bazhang> !mongodb
<bazhang> what!
<Pici> what
<bazhang> funny one from when the bot had some humor
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-02
<Seven_Six_Two> guy in #ubuntu being D-bag, feeding me lmgtfy and calling me an asshole. It's very unprofessional, and very much against what was decided would be a good tone for the channel.
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry. forgot to add, it was lusr
<Seven_Six_Two> I got help. thanks!
<k1l_> "i am an gentoo expert and i need to tell the noobs at #u how a real linux is like"?
<genii> the tux rules guy?
<k1l_> yes
<genii> Heh, "I tried all commands on Google"
<genii> ..sounds kinda scary
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-03
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (YOGOTTI)
<Unit193> [02:02:40] < ~YermJobs3391> How to hack facebook acount from ubuntu
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (r0r0n04 spamming timewaster needs ejecting)
<phunyguy> popey, indeed =D
<lolcat> Hello
<k1l_> hi
<lolcat> I seem to be banned from #ubuntu-women
<k1l_> that is correct
<lolcat> May you be so kind as to remedy the situation?
<Pici> lolcat: what do you plan on using the channel for?
<lolcat> Pici: Its intended purpose
<lolcat> Awareness of women in tech
<Pici> lolcat: well, given your past history in our channels, I don't feel its appropriate to remove this ban.
<lolcat> What? I am not banned in any other ubuntu channels and I have been a dedicated contributor to #ubuntu for half a decade.
<lolcat> Pici: also, it has been there for like two years
<Pici> lolcat: actually, you know what, it does look like this ban wasn't added recently as I had originally noticed
<lolcat> It has certainly been there for quite some time
<Pici> lolcat: if you have indeed changed, then I won't regret this.
<lolcat> Pici: sure
<Pici> lolcat: know that you won't be getting a second chance agian.
<Pici> again.
<lolcat> okay
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-04
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> botnet, set to +r for now
<tinselchild> Hi could I be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<tinselchild> I was banned for talking about memes
<phunyguy> hi
<phunyguy> tinselchild: give me a moment please
<phunyguy> tinselchild: I looked at the history, and am not really sure what to make of it
<phunyguy> were you warned about something similar before, or?
<phunyguy> Sorry, I cannot help at the second if it isn't going to be fast.  bbiab.
<tinselchild> phunyguy: no, I was never warned
<Myrtti> k1l_: your slip is showing
<Myrtti> @, that is, in case it's unintentional
<k1l> that is for the botnets spamming
<Unit193> That was hours ago.
<ikonia> tinselchild: are you there ?
<phunyguy> 3.
<phunyguy> :| cat
<Myrtti> phunyguy: yours, or the lolling kind?
<ikonia> k1l_: I have terrible terrible chat lag so you may have to keep an eye out for that coming backin
<ikonia> back in
<k1l_> laggs here too
<valorie> 189ms!
<valorie> so much better than the 5 mins I was getting last night before I resent the modem and router.....
<k1l_> that modem and router must run windows ;p
<valorie> hmmm, unknown
<valorie> the router has dd-wrt "coming"
<valorie> I can control it from a web interface or I guess my phone if I set that up
<valorie> but comcast..... gotta just reset the modem for that
<valorie> no other choices out here in the boonies
<k1l_> i try to resist to fiddle too much with the new router setup i got from my ISP :)
<valorie> when I had the comcast setup, it did work well, but I hated renting their kit
<valorie> and them in turn sharing out my connection
<k1l_> uh
<valorie> comcast ......
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-05
<phunyguy> Myrtti: mine.  She jumped in my lap which had a laptop computer in it.
<phunyguy> hit the 3, ., and <enter> key
<phunyguy> on numpad
<tonyyarusso> Does Comcast actually require you to rent the modem instead of buying it?
<tinselchild> hi I'm still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<lolcat> tinselchild: oh dear
<tinselchild> hi lolcat
<tinselchild> what are you doing in here
<lolcat> tinselchild: nm, wbu?
<tinselchild> trying to get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<tinselchild> I was banned without warning without breaking any rules
<lolcat> tinselchild: The ubuntu ops are more than reasonable, are you sure you didn't?
<tinselchild> Fairly sure
<lolcat> tinselchild: Also, looking through my logs, this issue had been resolved had you not left so abrubtly last time. In support channels it is beneficial to stay until your issue is resolved.
<tinselchild> I said I liked memes and posted a link to http://nicememewebsite.website
<tinselchild> I didn't mean to leave
<lolcat> tinselchild: that webpage is loud, if I had a cat it had woken it. I understand their actions now.
<OerHeks> Hi, goodmorning
<OerHeks> just to check, i just entered #ubuntu+1, and got this comodo spam > http://imgur.com/Ql2WaN1
<OerHeks> the broadcasteris not in that channel, nor i can see its ip/cloak
<Unit193> Tried getting it myself, no such luck.
<OerHeks> short url is pointing to http://bahamastechnical.com/cmd_fw_installer_6106_c6.exe
<OerHeks> oke, shall i try to join again, to see if it is still there?
<OerHeks> hmm now i don't.
<Unit193> Any other channels you share with 'frenode'?
<OerHeks> still want to report this incident, though. even if you cannot do something now, maybe more reports give a clue.
<OerHeks> no.
<Unit193> Yep, thanks.
<OerHeks> oke, thank you for your time, have fun!
<OerHeks> back again, just checked that download, https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/b9ac49aee94a6e29ae2cd0ed79fc4e476118e2e292bd2aac06b043df7cd67106/analysis/  full of malware :-(
<Unit193> Pretty much as expected, but looks fun.  Amusing that it's a Windows virus, of course. :D
<yigal> Hi all what do you need from me to unban me from #ubuntu?  I understand that I was using offtopic subjects in response to another user in #ubuntu, but my main interest
<yigal> to be in #ubuntu is to provide support
<yigal> I'm an Ubuntu user of over 10 years
<bazhang> thats fine
<yigal> Let me know what I need to do to clear my name
<bazhang> when asked to stop, just stop
<bazhang> no 'you dont own me' or the like
<yigal> bazhang: I'm afraid the ethanol got in the way I understand your actions, and I'm fine abding by them
<bazhang> theres a very specific channel set up for chat, and its dead simple to switch to that for offtopic-y chit chat
<bazhang> #ubuntu is very busy, so we keep it clear of all the excess editorializing etc etc
<bazhang> no idea what that means about ethanol
<yigal> Look bazhang i understand as stated i've used ubuntu for ~10 years
<bazhang> but when others are actively mass trolling, its not an all clear to join in
<yigal> my apologies for adding extra stuff
<bazhang> there's no karma
<yigal> dealing with trolling especially on irc is non-trivial
<bazhang> one day or ten years, offtopic chatty stuff is offtopic
<yigal> ok ok ok :)
<yigal> no but seriously
<yigal> I understand
<bazhang> if ethanol means drunkenness or the like, come back when sobered up
<bazhang> you could follow channel instructions just a few moments ago. not once, but repeatedly
<bazhang> and not
<yigal> bazhang: I'm asking for the ban to be lifted as I violated it twice, once when you asked and once when I answered and if you need my apology you have it.
<bazhang> yigal, take some time out in the offtopic channels to rest up/sober uo or whatever
<bazhang> yigal, the ban wont be lifted at this time
<yigal> I respect your decision
<bazhang> come back in a day or two, it should be fine
<k1l_> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<teward> can someone smack lysobit in #ubuntu pleae
<teward> please*
<k1l> teward: yes saw that.
<teward> k1l: thank you!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-12-06
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<k1l> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> @random lag emacs HURD
<ubottu> lag
<bazhang> what!
<k1l> uh
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-05
<SonikkuAmerica> I just told #u to stop discussing it, although I don't really have the banhammer in there, but as part of the team, you know
<ubottu> In ubottu, EScUbiT said: kloeri,      AKA       "Bryan         Ostergaard"   is           a      known       pedophile             and             child     abuser.           Please        report   any          sightings       to          irc.gangste.rs         #tclmafia .   http://encyclopediadramatica.se/kloeri               SrE[qjeJW2tF^Fz~1M]7%KB1,djwg-^\Q!!aVGn(=~i'	o
<lenswipee> ?
<bazhang> criminy why no +r
<Unit193> Likely so staff can kline them, they aren't spamming the channel.
<bazhang> joining #ubuntu like release party on the day
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu 16.12 "Spamming Sleaze"
<wxl> stupid questions: can nickserv set usermodes for you permanently? also i just noticed pubkey. can you use this to identify instead of a password?
<wxl> maybe i should ask on freenode instead of bugging you folks XD
<elky> certfp can be used as a sasl external method yeah
<elky> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/certfp
<elky> it's needed for tor-sasl for example so worth having set up
<elky> and permanent userflags are doable by making your client re-set them on connection
<wxl> what's the difference between that and https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl ?
<wxl> they seems to be related but the connection is unclear
<elky> certfp can be used as a sasl external method
<elky> instead of a password that your client remembers, it points at a cert
<wxl> right got that much :)
<wxl> sasl is the same thing but happens during connection?
<elky> i don't know if "during connection" is correct but i think so? questions like that should probably go to staff, i haven't read the protocols or anything.
<elky> or perhaps Unit193 might know the technicalities
<wxl> ok let's see if this works
<dax> alrighty so
<dax> SASL is a "CAP" that happens early in the connection and pauses connection until it's done. It has various mechanisms/methods, or ways of authenticating. PLAIN is just your password in a dumb encoding. DSA-NIST256p-CHALLENGE uses a challenge-response mechanism and /ns help set pubkey. EXTERNAL  on freenode means "go use my CertFP configuration right now"
<dax> CertFP is an authentication method that uses client certificates and /ns help cert. If you don't use SASL EXTERNAL as discussed above, it happens "whenever" and does not pause connection until it's done.
<dax> it's usually/hopefully before you autojoin channels, but isn't always
<dax> If you care at all about this sort of thing, you should be using SASL because it makes sure everything is done before you start sending commands and joining channels and stuff, and you have the option of just disconnecting if SASL fails, which you don't with other auth methods.
<dax> Within the SASL mechanisms, I recommend SASL PLAIN if you're only gonna use clearnet (no Tor-SASL) and just want it to work, and SASL EXTERNAL + CertFP if you plan on using Tor-SASL
<dax> instructions for using SASL PLAIN are on https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl . instructions for using SASL EXTERNAL are basically 1) set up CertFP per https://freenode.net/kb/answer/certfp 2) tell your client to use SASL EXTERNAL
<wxl> got it
<wxl> thanks dax
<wxl> i kind of had put two and two together and just went for it and it worked :)
<ubottu> mpo42vr called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<elky> ahoneybun: is there something we need to keep an eye out for re #k-ot?
<elky> ahoneybun: if you want to discuss it unlogged #ubuntu-ops-team should be available to you
<elky> let me know if not
<ahoneybun> elky: what?
<elky> the tsimonq2 thing
<SonikkuAmerica> ?? Sorry, vested interest
<ahoneybun> oh it's a personal thing I think
<Jordan_U> To be clear, #ubuntu-ops-team is logged, but not publicly.
<ahoneybun> SonikkuAmerica: vested interest?
<SonikkuAmerica> ahoneybun - I know of Simon and his contributions to the project thus far; in fact, I'm one of his namespace denizens.
<dax> which is why this would have worked better in PM
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, it's wide open and publogged now... :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Why didn't this convo start in -team?
<ahoneybun> well all of my issues are public with him anyway
<ahoneybun> other then k-council
<elky> SonikkuAmerica: because ahoneybun isn't there.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah. Good point.
<ahoneybun> I have to be invited
<elky> oh
<dax> what's a "namespace denizen" anyway
<dax> lenswipee: hello, how can we help?
<chu> He's waiting for ikonia!
<SonikkuAmerica> dax - I'm in his ##
<dax> so channel denizen :P
<lenswipee> waiting for explanation to why I was banned
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... dax :)
<dax> lenswipee: sec, looking
<lenswipee> dax, read logs :-)
<dax> lenswipee: yes, I am
<lenswipee> dax, may i pm you?
<dax> lenswipee: no, give me a second to finish reading logs and then we'll discuss in here
<dax> lenswipee: Repeated bad behavior and inability to follow directions
<lenswipee> dax, ok
<dax> lenswipee: and that's just in #ubuntu, and your behavior outside #ubuntu does not suggest that this is an isolated incident
<dax> so you will be unable to access #ubuntu until we feel that you are able to behave in there, which we currently do not
<lenswipee> dax, i'm misunderstood :-)
<dax> lenswipee: That's unfortunate. Come back when you're able to communicate in a way that is not indistinguishable from problematic behavior.
<lenswipee> dax, i'm new to linux so parden my inability to follow complicated instructions.
<lenswipee> dax, have a nice day.
<dax> bye
<lenswipee> dax, bye
<dax> (per /topic, please /part the channel)
<dax> @mark lenswipee denied unban due to problematic behavior network-wide
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-06
<lenswipee> hi how to install nividia video drivers in ubuntu? thanks
<elky> we are not a replacement for channels you get banned for. try askubuntu.com
<elky> s/banned for/banned from/
<lenswipee> when will ban be lifted?
<dax> 22:50 <+dax> so you will be unable to access #ubuntu until we feel that you are able to behave in there, which we currently do not
<SonikkuAmerica> lenswipee - not now, that's for sure. We discussed this already. Please /part now.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-07
<bazhang> tell me the portable app cmd line plz
<wxl> it has been brought to the attention of the lococouncil that #ubuntu-eg's topic needs to be updated. admittedly, this is the sign of a larger problem, but any chance we can remove the mention of a specific ubutnu release version?
<dax> I note that #ubuntu-eg has one human on the access list, who was active < 2d ago and was in the channel at that time
<dax> this is an IRCC thing not a me thing, but just throwing that out there in passing
<wxl> sure sure
<wxl> IRCC better to go to -admin?
<dax> hrm?
<wxl> best way to reach IRCC? don't tell me not on IRC XD
<elky> #ubuntu-admin doesn't exist.
<dax> i usually find that throwing something across the room helps
<dax> oh hi IRCC person
 * wxl meant admins
 * wxl sighs
<dax> #ubuntu-irc-council. or here (especially since elky seems to be active). or #ubuntu-ops-team.
<dax> or #ubuntu-irc
<elky> more to the point actually it does exist but is empty
<wxl> ah that's what i mean
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> elky: shall i move this convo somewhere else?
<elky> and #ubuntu-admins doesn't exist at all ?
<dax> i think the tone here is "confused" and not the "annoyed" that you seem to be interpreting it as
<wxl> yes yes
<wxl> i'm sleepy, forgive me
<elky> so am i
<dax> oh, and just for completeness, if you meant canonical-sysadmins or whatever it's called, they are entirely unrelated :3
<elky> what is the full name of the channel you were trying to get me to go to with -admin?
<elky> oh
<wxl> no where
<wxl> i meant #ubuntu-ops-team
<bazhang> altering the sudoers without visudo
<bazhang> <freelancerbob> EriC^^:  root@kali:/# groups tradmin tradmin
<bazhang> is that a kali install
<dax> 12:00 <+bazhang> altering the sudoers without visudo
 * dax cries
 * genii slides the tissues over
<bazhang> <iresf> i think i have to go to the  fedora
<bazhang> the new 'back to windows'
<bazhang> is this a need the newest glibc type deal
<bazhang> 'it will fix my wifi'
<hggdh> oh
<bazhang> but here it's some android emulator
 * dax stabs ChanServ
<ikonia> people just give totally unacceptable help
<ikonia> not in the mood, good night
<bazhang> xenial for trusty
<bazhang> thats gonna leave a mark!
<valorie> ha!
<bazhang> installed fglrx on it
<bazhang> this just got ten times worse
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-08
<bazhang> <may68> Ubuntu is kinda crap
<wxl> well, it isn't scottish
<bazhang> @random crap HURD emacs
<ubottu> crap
<bazhang> what!
<wxl> well, ubuntu certainly isn't hurd or emacs
 * valorie gets the poo bags ready
<bazhang> I think chu has emacs on highlight
<wxl> or at least i hope it's not
<bazhang> my bacon is chu 's emacs
<chu> lol
<bazhang> we totally need a factoid for spacemacs
<bazhang> spacemacs is chu 's favorite OS!
<chu> Oh God, please don't :(
<chu> I think the whole fanboi'ing over spacemacs has died down, or at least, I hope it has.
<genii> heh
<bazhang> still superstrong here
<dax> chu: have you tried vi i hear it is good
<bazhang> if there is arch on windows, spacemacs deserves a spot there too
<dax> emacs, for when you want a text editor that's so slow it has to hook into glibc and do crazy stuff to load in a reasonable amount of time
<wxl> the problem is calling it a text editor
<wxl> it's great for lisp for sure.
<dax> i mean, my gentoo starts quicker than some people on LWN recently said emacs starts
<bazhang> it has an irc client
<dax> which is hilarious
<wxl> i have entirely poo-pooed emacs up until editing lisp.
<wxl> i still wouldn't consider using it as an everyday editor
<wxl> and certainly wouldn't use emacs bindings
<wxl> in that sense, spacemacs is kind of sane.
<bazhang> s/kind of sane/ chu 's fave
<wxl> bazhang: >
<wxl> bazhang: and even if you fixed that, unterminated `s' command. bummer.
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> I want to highlight monsier de la chu
<bazhang> gesundheit!
<bazhang> does iresf want an actual step by step walkthrough realtime on irc on getting flgrx working for an android emulator?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Braunscheisse ban requested)
<chu> dax: I DO have vim.tiny installed, because, I had to give vim a chance (forget about the fact it comes installed by default)
<chu> dax: Oh wow, have you been following Daniel's new fancy loader for emacs? :o
<dax> chu: only insomuch as lwn did
<chu> I see. The dude is a wizard :(
<chu> Also, my emacs starts almost instantly - and that is using emacsclient - it depends entirely on the configuration, and most people's configurations just start by loading everything straight into emacs - which is why the load times can be so brutal. There's been a lot of work, say over the last decade (but it certainly goes back further), about loading emacs' internals only when it is needed, but as with
<chu> most things emacs, it'll take a while before this has caught on.
<chu> wxl: Yes, the default bindings are TERRIBLE :(
<bazhang> welcome back nhandler !
<bazhang> tethered shooting with digital camera
<bazhang> I know tethered internet
<Pici> do we need +r still set?
<ikonia> I'd leave it set, but I do appreciate it is blocking the auto connect from the livecd/fresh installs
<Pici> of course you do :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-09
<elky> Pici: yeah we should probably see what happens. i've not had anything in over a day
<elky> Unit193: thoughts?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (offtopic)
<Unit193> elky: Seems fine to me, depends on if someone is going to be around for a bit to re-set if needed.
<bazhang> may68> My Ubuntu got hacked
<bazhang> more fun from this one
<bazhang> yesterday was wanting to make ubuntu look like windows ten
<bazhang> fl00dbuckets> I am going to flood this channel!
<bazhang> he never met drone
<yofel> who would one need to ask about the server ubottu runs on? Supposedly kubuntu's old bot 'kubotu' ran on that too and I'm wondering if there's any data of that left somewhere.
<dax> yofel: Pici
<yofel> thanks
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (apqbtis)
<ubottu> apqbtis called the ops in #ubuntu (kloeri  aka Bryan Ostergaard is a known pedophile and child abuser.  Please report any contact to ircgangste.rs #tclmafia)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-10
<bazhang> <may68> Do Ubuntu users have girlfriends?
<Pici> ..
<bazhang> she's had enough warnings imo
<bazhang> first was over 'why does ubuntu suck so much'
<elky> that user is a network wide issue
<bazhang> syroth> sorry folks, get as butt hurt as you want
<bazhang> I think that's dax ' favorite expression
<bazhang> frespech!
<hggdh> all for free!
<bazhang> today must be argue with the MAN day
<bazhang> we totally need a cartman factoid
<bazhang> respeck mah authoritah!
<bazhang>  puffinz
<bazhang> very inappropriate before last quit
<ubottu> goatse`cx called the ops in #ubuntu (me)
<Unit193> Time to go -r?
<dax> there's a few around still, so not sure
<Unit193> Alright, hadn't seen anything.
<elky> i say we see what happens
<hggdh> +1
<elky> clear unregged too i suppose
<dax> i usually give it 5-10 minutes
<elky> ah
<dax> so we're not clearing out people who only just joined
<dax> not sure if it matters but yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-11
<chu> Incoming stevendale.
<dax> good prediction chu
<dax> stevendale: something we can help with?
<stevendale> Yeah
<dax> (if it's just the thing chu's working on, then never mind me :)
<chu> I think it's done? stevendale can you try joining #ubuntu-offtopic now
<stevendale> Please help in #ubuntu, <RasAlGhoul> posted something malicious
<dax> problem seems to have solved itself.
<stevendale> Thanks dax
<bazhang> whatsapp on ubuntu
<stevendale> <mitchel> swore in #ubuntu. Thank you in advance
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, erik__ said: ubottu, there is a lot of information missing :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, knittel said: lol, iwonder if that is so, if so you are made by an intelligent person :)
<ubottu> SebthreeBQM10HD called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> @mark #ubutu rafal quieted -- recommending rm -rf /
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<Unit193> hggdh: You spelled the channel wrong.
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> my typing skills are decreasing
<hggdh> @mark ubuntu rafal quieted -- recommending rm -rf /
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> heh
<Unit193> hggdh: You, uh, should add yourself to the ACL as a team member.
<hggdh> Unit193: huh? not there anymore?
<hggdh> which capabilities should I select, then?
<Unit193> hggdh: Because you are not an OP in a core channel, but +AViv is standard.
<hggdh> and I still type like, uh, usually
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-04
<tsimonq2> Ok, so I have a case here where I don't know what to say...
<tsimonq2> There's a guy in #ubuntu-community-team who is having some flash issue but "can't go to #ubuntu because it involves trading"
<tsimonq2> I don't want to be rude but I'm a bit stumped as to what one would say...
<tsimonq2> Anyways, I'm gonna jet, feel free to PM me, but I hope someone can take care of this :)
<valorie> "what do you mean?"
<valorie> is what I would ask
<valorie> but I'm not in there and not gonna go
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-06
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !32bit is Ubuntu has dropped 32bit iso images from 17.10 and higher, 64bit iso's are availabe at http://www.ubuntu.com/downloads
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-09
<Dreaman> remove my bann 2 3 weeks
<Dreaman> for nothing
#ubuntu-ops 2018-12-04
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2019-12-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LinStatSDR said: ! Pici ! I hope she is okay.
